# One Piece: The Great Age of Pirates! (7.0)



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2014)

*We gladly accept new members. 
*

In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece!

*Turn off your Sig:* 
It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.
*
Have Fun!*​


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 26, 2014)

*East Blue; Loguetown*​
_*"Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end."​*
_
What does it mean to live a life of piracy? To step forward and take on the title of marine? Is it about right and wrong? Freedom or justice? Is it the concept of good and evil that drives one's pursuit? In a world so full of morally blurred lines it is never quite easy to tell which path is the correct one, or simply the one a person may fulfill their purpose walking. Inevitably, the power to exercise one's free will is the heart of it all. In life is the power to choose, and those choices in turn have consequences. It is this reality and the mysterious chain of events connected to one man's tale, so perfectly linked, that it appears to be destiny... 

Along the streets of Loguetown there is crowd of faces. Some are cheering and others are jeering. The rest? Their expressions reveal that Raizel "Rai" D. Lowe's spectators are lost somewhere between dazed and stunned. 

For better or for worse every person in that endless crowd suspects that they are witnessing some historical event. Perhaps it is the end of an entire age. If not, surely it is the beginning of the end. With so much excitement it doesn't seem like the type of mood befitting an execution. That, or perhaps the environment is a little 'sick'?

Raziel's expression is one of a man that knows something that you don't. He is surely aware of a truth lost upon the rest of mankind. Or perhaps it is simply fulfillment easing his heart? Either way, death doesn't seem to be bothering the towering figure. Instead the thought of his showcased demise seems to be thrilling for the King of Piracy.

There is tension and an uneasy sensation all around, especially for the marines, who are positioned to attack should it come down to it but all are aware of how utterly useless such an attempt would be. No, there is no mistaking it. He isn't being executed against his will. This is his choice. His decision. And the end of _his_ tale.

When the mighty ruler descended to his knees, unfitting of a ruler of his status, Raziel doesn't falter. Instead his eyes rise towards the heavens where a storm is brewing. Thunder booming, lightning flashing, and wind howling... it is then that Raziel's grin fully spreads. Even without the devil's fruit to assist it, the weather itself came to wish the king farewell.

He was being made an example of. The strongest pirate would bear the shame of all pirates. Public humiliation, and death. Raziel's ending would be seen by all, but what they didn't expect as the executioners prepared to do their part, was for the man that had it all to speak...

*
"My fortune is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own... in One Piece!"​*
The wailing winds finally hit their highest note, and as the blades came down to end Raizel D. Lowe's existence, Loguetown was nearly demolished by an onslaught of wind and a raging ocean that came crashing down to clear the streets. Marines, pirates, and regular citizens alike screamed in panic... but the message was clear. Raziel's immense treasure remained intact... and with the King having fallen, it was ripe for the taking.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Open Ocean,West Blue]​*
*The depths of a person's soul can not be measured in a manor of meters and fathoms; but rather, it is in my opinion, only quantified by his proximity to heaven and hell.​**- Shawn Milke; Alesana​*
~Some number Months after the events of Loguetown~

[Open Ocean, RP Start]​
-Elsewhere-

In a dank smothering darkness a slow steady breath can be heard. It was a quaint silence that filled the void with solace. The sound of feet moving in the distance disturbs the tranquil moment and from the darkness round orbs of swirling color blaze to life. A few moments later a door swings open allowing light to flood into the room and a large figure steps into the rectangle of blinding light. The once steady breathing ever so lightly increases as a slow movement can be heard.  "Well bless my bones; if it isn't 'Black' Bart. To what honor do I owe this visit?" a shallow wisp of a voice cracks.  "Best be holdin' that tongue of yers Victor." is the cold reply as boot drug across the obviously wooden flooring. With heavy thuds Bart walks into the den of the room.  "As pleasant as ever I see." a light raspy laugh follows.

Soon the sound of  chains grinding against wood is heard. A light click is heard as a metal knob is twisted. A small lick of flame burns to life on a large round table. It is from this source of light other lamps across the room ignite. A large library soon emerges from the shadows.  "Tell me, did you come to help me search your forbidden lore for that accursed spear?" is asked as Victor's hand fell back to the table. The Seastone shackle rattled loudly against the wood as the arm snaked back to the man. A scowl quickly burns across Bart's features. Victor's fingers folded together in his lap,  "What is the matter you old sea dog; it's been ages since I last had the company of the living." is stated dismissing the fact he was attended to by the cursed that Bart had killed. 

 "... been even longer since I've seen the light of day, how long now..",  "Since the day ye tried t' murder yer own daughter at her weddin'." Bart interjects with a venomous bite. Taken back by the sudden hostility Victor sinks further into his chair;  "You still hold that 'little' misunderstanding against me?" he asks bringing both hands up defensively, the chains that bind them together rattle loudly.  "Misunderstandin'; don't skew the truth with me Victor; remember it was my weddin' t'. I was there.' Bart spat. Victor nods as not to rile Bart even more.  "Speaking of Isabelle, how is my dear daughter?" is asked. Bart's lip twist to a sneer;  "In all the twenty years you've been in this pit ye ne'er show'n concern. Don't b' tryin' to pull ol' Bart's chains now Victor. I know ye not care for her." Bart bites with anger.

Victor gives Bart a peculiar look, cupping his chin he tugs at his Van Dyke.  "I have little time fer pleasantries Victor. I've come to offer an accord." Bart states with intensity.  "The devil comes to broker a deal with the Ink Blood? You must take me a fool Bart, any deals with you",  "Best b' holdin' that tongue now Victor. I have no need fer ye life anymore." ~

[With Jackie]

_Jackie's frame crumbled to the ground, the force of the terrible blow skids her across the highly polished floor. With a dull thud she slams into the far wall. The impact rattles her whole body causing her to vomit blood onto the tile before she rolled to her side. Heavy clacks of boots can be heard walking across the tile toward her,  "You're a tough bitch, aren't ya?" a hardy, deep voice booms. Struggling, Jackie pulls her face from the ground. Blood oozes from her nose and mouth and one of her eyes is almost swollen shut. Sneering she spits a mouthful of blood on the man's highly polished boots. The man, almost in shock, looks at his feet; that angered scowl deepening the lines of his face. Pulling back he kicks Jackie with enough force that he breaks two of her ribs. Clutching her sides she rolls to the wall after slamming back down onto the ground. 

 "Bitch!" is roared in the after echoes of his heavy steps,  "I'll break or kill you yet. I don't fucking care who your daddy is or isn't!" he adds with a thunderous yell. Snatching Jackie up by her chains and shackles he lifts her high up even above his own gaze.  "You'll bend your knee to me before its over with girl." he almost whispers through gritted teeth as he tosses her against the wall behind him. Chains clatter noisily as she fell back to the tile and her vision shakes and blurs with the impact. Unable to pull breath to speak she is able to just pull herself from the ground well enough to flip the man off in defiance.  "That must be that fabled Roberts stubbornness showing through." is mused as he turned his back to her. Walking around he sighs, then both hands move into his coat pockets.  "You're lucky its me and not Dredd, or maybe you'd prefer Dredd now that you've pushed me." is stated as he turned back to her. Leather cracks as he balls his fist. Across the gloves he now wears an electric current runs. The electric blue illuminates the man's face as a grin slowly spreads.

 "That will be quite enough for one day Captain Briggs. The good doctor would prefer that she lived." a man in a slick blue suit states interjecting into the situation before it grew worse for the near dead Roberts. The Marine scowls, but lowers his fist,  "Very well. I'll leave it to you to escort her back to her cell." is muttered as he walked pass the man. The suited man sucks his lower lip, such disrespect for a higher ranking person was down right stupid. Turning on a heel he casually walks over to Jackie. Kneeling he places a hand on her shoulder as she started to loose consciousness.  "Even with Seastone you survived that beating. Such a scary woman. I should kill you now. But those are not my orders..." ~~_

[With a woken Jackie]

Shooting up in her makeshift cot Jackie throws off the covers that were stuck to her skin. Kicking her legs over the side of the cot she rubs the cold sweat from her brow. It was then the weakening effects of Seastone started to affect her. Coughing she rubs her ribs before moving her hand to the wrist she clamped the Seastone iron too. Tapping it, she realizes that it again very well may have saved this crew from her fury. Every since escaping that CP0 hell hole, she has had night terrors, some bad enough to cause her to transform. She learned quickly to shackle herself at night, luckily she'd taken this iron as a memento to reminder her why she wanted to kill Captain Briggs, and for that matter any CP0 fool she could sink her claws into. Clearing her throat she pulls at the key that clung to her neck. The small chord of leather pulls free of it's knot and she frees herself of the restraint. Standing she slips some clothing on and walks into the hall, hanging a right she walks up to the deck of the ship.

Once there she allows here self to prop up against the railing,  "You might as well come out of the shadows, I know you're there Dianna." is stated as she looks to the dark horizon.  "Still having those nightmares?" is asked as the blonde spins from behind the mast of the ship.  "You don't have to stalk me; I'm a grown woman." Jackie states as Jihl drops from nowhere getting right in Jackie's face. The woman scowls and swipes at the foul, it darts off with a flutter of its wings landing on Dianna's shoulder before Jackie could clip her wings.  "That goes double for you, you flying fluff ball!" is growled. Jihl chirped a bit as she twisted her head toward Jackie. One could almost imagine a heart over the small foul's head.  "She's only worried about you Jackie. You really need your sleep." Dianna states dutifully.

 "Don't talk to me about sleep Dianna, do you ever sleep... at all?",  "I'm conditioned to thrive on two hours of sleep a month. You're not." is replied as the woman adjusted her glasses. Jackie blinked, turning back to the sea she shook her head. Sometimes she believed that banter...  "Don't worry I'll be fine, as soon as I can tear something in two."~~~


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook.*

It had been a helluva journey but she was almost at the true beginning of her journey. Logue town.  She had slipped away from the rest of her crew. They were nice and all but based on their profiles, history and personality, they'd only last till perhaps the first island if they didn't meet any of the other pirates that she had scoped out. 

"I suppose I could write a piece about how ill prepared people are when faced with the reality of the Grand Line. Seeing the horror of their dreams crushed....I bet the marines would definitely help me out on that one...." Rena mumbled to herself as she looked back in the direction of the docks. talking out loud helped her think, though she did look quite mad, "if nothing better turns up here maybe I will. Will need to stock up though, especially on info about the first few islands."

Rena walked through the sunny streets of Logue town, the pebbled streets and colourful shops were bustling with people. She knew that there was a sizeable marine headquarters here, though the Captain seemed to have a fairly lax attitude about pirates who came through, only keeping the peace for the residents. Of course this is one of the reasons why she was here, it seemed way too fishy for a Captain to not really give a damn when there were so many pirates around for the taking. Combined with the fact that the marines were the most likely to have info on the islands on the grand line it was definitely worth snooping around the headquarters. But that was more for night time. She lifted a bag over her shoulders and continued to walk around the city, and see if there were any pirates that she had missed.

She took a seat at a cafe, one of many, drinking the town's famed herbal tea. Not bad. Her head lay on her hand as her black hair over it. She wore a hat and sunglasses - she knew a LOT of people here. Some she left on good terms, others, not so much. The Deadeye pirates were here. Fancied themselves as a group of sharpshooters. One even had a nifty gunsword  first time she had seen one. recoiled like a bitch but pretty good for what it did. As far as she saw they hadn't added to their ranks, which means they still didn't have a chef. She had her own stash of fruits with her and saw the early onset of scurvy taking a grim hold of them. They'd get their vitamins here but their obsession with meat making for better accuracy was one which she had to hold in the thunderous laughter that threatened to get her killed. 

Palm Tree pirates were here too. No hopers. Bunch of gamblers that were doing it for the money. She learned that those motivated by nothing but Beris were often the ones that would not make it around the Blue let alone to Loguetown. She was actually surprised that they were there. And then she saw why. Jessie from the Gung-ho Pirates was walking with them. Smart lad. Seems like the inevitable falling out between him and his crew happened and he had a nice big scar on his face to prove it. Still, he was smart - what was he doing with these low lifes.

Oh ho! Rena's eyes lit up over this one. The Drunken Monkey Pirates were in Loguetown. Scoop ahoy! She'd travelled with them for perhaps two months and they always had the funniest stories! Perhaps not the most informative or groundbreaking but judging from the feedback in the paper the readers loved them. She was on good terms with them. Maybe she's stowaway on their ship and surprise them.

That was that, no-one else really of note. Bunch of losers and no hopers made up the rest. She put down a few beli and got up from the table once the coast was clear, though she had nothing to worry about, the sheer amount of people made it easy for her to disappear. She ended up in a darkened alley. Just perfect for a pretty girl to get ambushed if said pretty girl didn't already know what she was getting herself into. One of her contacts said he would be lurking around Loguetown and she knew he didn't really like the  crowds. She looked around and saw the Raziel Bar, a homage to the pirate King that was executed in this very city but a few months back. She sighed. The opportunity to cover that story was given to some no talent hack, whom she totally didn't have a grudge or any ill will against and certainly did not hope that they fall into a vat or boiling tar and suffer a horrid a slow death.

That story would certainly have made her the number one journalist in the world the easy way. Just because Steven was close friends with the editors mother in law and.....Rena breathed in and out, composing herself as she walked into the bar.

Almost empty, but clean. Since the 'Great age of Pirates," a name that Steve came up with which she could have pulled out of her ass (deep breaths, let it go Rena), pirates have been too busy and too anxious to get to the Grand Line, not really getting the point of the journey and too busy focused on the destination. Sol was there - this is why she liked him. He got it.

"Good beer Lucy, you should try it." Sol said, his voice gruff. He always made his voice like that when she was around. Honestly it was sweet even though even a deaf person would be able to tell it was put on. She humored him.

"Is that an offer?" Rena said, Lucy was her pirate name. Well, one of her pirate names. Sol grumbled something under his breath and waved to the bartender who poured a glass of amber nectar.

It was cool, crisp and had just enough kick in it to keep her interested. Better than the pretentious stuff they serve at fancy dos which is passed off as premium. 

"Give me this stuff any day of the week. Pirate brew like this is hard to find."

"Marines been confiscating it, tryin te win where they can. Pirates are floodin the Grand Line, they'll take what they can get." Sol said , "Surprised this place hasn't been shut down."

"They know I'll open someplace else if they try and shut me down. Nah, dirty marines just gave me a rotten name. Damn Captain of the City os as sneaky as they come." The bartender said, with real gruff in his voice. This guy had been through the wars all right.

"Got any dirt on him?" Rena asked.

"Nothin that'll stick, but rumours, conjecture, that type of stuff." the bartender said, polishing a glass. "All you need to know is that there ain't a pirate in the Grand Line from the East Blue since he took charge. Don't know how he does it though, can't just be chance. Some say it's a curse."

"That sounds pretty interesting." Rena said tucking her hair behind her ear, like she always did when she found out something that piqued her interest. "Sol?"

"Yeah I got a little information. Also a contact in the...."

Rena stopped him and then looked at the barkeep.

"Careful as always eh Lucy? He checks out. Got nothin but ill will against the Marines. "

"Ill will can easily be cured with Beli." Rena said, having seen that exact situation transpire one too many times.

"Hmph. Damn Marines spread rumours around that I was great friends with the Pirate King. People are afraid to even come near me now, for fear they'll be executed on the spot. They're letting me live to watch my dreams die. If you're going after the marines in any way, then I want in." 

Rena stared at the Barkeep. He was either an exceptional liar or the story checked out. No sign of folded arms or the eyes shifting. No visible ticks or stammering. It wasn't a perfect lie detector test but it would do for this. 

"Carry on Sol." Rena said taking a gulp from her beer. It really was good.

"I got a contact within the marines. I'd bet my life that he was trustworthy. Can get you access to the headquarters at night. I figure that's why you're here, right?" Sol said, his tanned face a broad shoulders hunched over his drink. Rena simply smiled as he shot her a sidewards glance. 

"Hmph, figured as much. He'll leave the backdoor open. You access it through the marine docks. Looks like you'll have to get your hair wet."

Damn, and it just recovered from the last time she went swimming in the sea.  She raised her glass,

"Thanks Sol, you're one of the best in my network. Don't worry, I'll hold up my end of the bargain. I'll find her for you."

Sol nodded silently as he always did when she was mentioned. Her daughter. Somewhere in that sea. She didn't hold much hope that she would be alive, but he at least wants to know. It was the uncertainty that was giving him grey hairs.

"Well looks like I got work to do." she looked at her pocket watch. A good few hours to prepare. More than enough time.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2014)

One Year Ago West Blue

The winds crashed and gnashed against The Brown Dart, The original owners of the crew,a couple of tradesmen were making their way through the rough storm. "Captain! I don't know how much this old ship can take!" One of the men rushes to their captain, A young man with red hair and a truckers cap on. "No worries boys! This ol' Dart's got a lot left in her." 

"Another thing captain... That man we picked up... The tall guy..." The first mate points back at a tall slender man, around nine feet, wearing a top hat and torn yellow coat, currently playing with his scarf.  "What about him?" The captain questioned. "He's been eying the crew strangely sir... giving them weird looks..." 

"You're imagining it Jenkins!" The captain chuckled and slapped Jenkins on the back. "We found him nearly dead, in the middle of the ocean. He's probably still just getting used to his surroundings!" Jenkins looked back at the tall man, who stared back at him and grinned, but it didn't feel as though it was out of happiness. There was a darkness in his smile, Something that frightened Jenkins. 

"I suppose you are right sir, It's just... I don't have a good feeling about him." 

Later that night, The crew was sleeping as the storm passed, it was finally calm. Though, the feeling crept up inside Jenkins, something he couldn't explain. SPLASH! "What was that!?" Jenkins hopped out of bed and rushed to the captains cabin, but he found nothing inside.. yet his foot felt sticky. "What the..." He looked down, there was something on the floor, but it was too dark to tell what it was.

"What's.. what's this?" Jenkins touched it lightly, pulling it to his nose and smelling it. "B...Blood!" He turned on his heels quick as he could, but the floor was much to slippery. Splat! The sound he made when falling into the blood, He freaked out, crawling quickly and stumbling about. Crawling his way out of the cabins onto the deck, SPLASH! 

There he saw it, the nine foot man throwing bodies over the deck. "Oh? Are you awake?" The man asked, throwing another corpse over. "Forgive me, I was hoping to have this done before you awoke, So we could have some private time." SPLASH! Another body is picked up and tossed over. "You know, This is so hard on me. Quietly disposing bodies, i normally prefer to leave them where they lie, but i do hate blood on my sheets." SPLASH!

"You... You killed them all... You killed my friends!" The slender man rotated his hand around and sighed. "Yes, Yes, blah blah, murder murder." SPLASH! "Honestly, are you going to be on about this all night? I have to kill you and dump your corpse you know."

"You... You Bastard!!!" Jenkins charged the slender man, rushing at him with his pocket knife. "No." The man gripped Jenkins by the head. "Ehh...!?" Jenkins couldn't believe it.. the reach of this man, of course he couldn't have hit him, what was he thinking!? "You know... This reminds me of a story from my home town. The Giant And The Dwarf." He smiled at Jenkins, letting his eyes peep through the separations of his fingers. 

"It wont end the same though." With his dark grin, the slender man looked down at Jenkins. "Slash Slash Palm Strike." 


_*Present Day*_

"Greetings Crew!" The slender man, now known by his true name Zash Foulcaster. "Today is the first day of the rest of our lives! We had a lot of fun in West Blue... We are proving to be a great example to the world now aren't we?" He grinned devilishly. "But I think, We need to step up our game here in the Grand Line, The world must know that in order for us to be better as a society, we have to throw away that which makes us act wrong. The World Government! The biggest Hippocrates in the world!" Zash took a bite out of an apple and showed it to the crew. 

"The world government would tell you, That this apple belonged to them, stealing it is now piracy. Thus resulting in your immanent death." He then took another bite, "The world government would tell you, This was your apple, but they need it and you must give it to them." 

Zash threw the rest of the apple in his mouth and swallowed. "So. We shall end them, rip them apart and show future generations, This, Is, Not, How one acts."​


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2014)

*Kyudo - The Brown Dart*

"The Grand Line hm? About time." Kyudo jumped down from his perch on the crow's nest where he often resided. He knew he was alone there and wasn't pestered by phantoms or imaginary....things. His ambition to defeat the person who had killed his grandfather was taking a giant step. He pulled out a picture: Helen Swann. Her screams would be the most delicious sounding of them all. That fight would be the greatest. An epic one. One that will test him to his fullest. One that will truly give him that thrill of the hunt.

"The World Government can go leap off a cliff for all I care. Politics is bullshit. All I care about is getting some new arrows. There'll be some strong fighters in the Grand Line, Cap'n. Bones I can rip out and make my weapons with. Your bones would be nice too, but I'll leave that for another day." Kyudo grinned. 

Both men knew he wasn't going to act on that. This was the only crew that would take him in and was the only crew that Kyudo acknowledged; and he needed a crew to traverse the Grand Line. Traversing it alone would be suicide. He may have been a little off in the head but he knew a stupid idea when he saw one. 

"Do we have a log pose. You never did tell us. I heard that's what we need to get around that sea."


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 28, 2014)

*Jake K. Thalassa|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Mariejois; Thalassa Manor​*
_" The leader has to be practical and a realist, yet must talk the language of the visionary and the idealist. "
Eric Hoffer_​

*Many years ago...*


"Stop it! You can't have him!" Shouted a sobbing young brunette. The woman reached in the direction of a wailing newborn, but the grip of her husband's firm arm cut short her approach. "Haven't we agreed to your terms?! What more could you possibly want from us? This is too much! Are we not your equals?!"

A man with a fishbowl helmet spared her the tiniest of a glance, his eyes narrowing notably at the audacity. "You? Our equals? Hold your tongue, less you forget your place. We allowed you what you have now, and though we are one, equals we are most certainly _not_."

"We understand, but what could you possibly want with him? He is just a boy for heavens sake!" The husband blurted, now attempting to reason. "Do not do this!"

"Do it," sneered the noble. The newborn's cries intensified sharply as it's blood roughly splatted against the street, the sheer brutality of it sending shivers down the parent's spine. 

"Damn you!" The baby's father cried, attempting to charge the noble only to be shot repeatedly, much to the horror of his sobbing wife. Determined still, the father struggled to rise on wobbling arms, face to the ground. "M-my son..."

The baby's bloodied wings landed in front of the struggling father's pain filled face. The combination of the cruelty displayed and their sick intentions of hiding the child's true origins gave Alexander Seagull the strength to charge the noble with a roaring battle cry. "DAMN YOU...!!!" His blaze of glory ended with his body trembling from countless shots, his eyes bloodshot as he inched forward despite it.

Philip Thalassa trembled when the child's father marched at him pumped full of righteous indignation and the fury of his soul written all over the fuming man's angelic face. Philip's arms rose, crossing as he prepared himself for the worst, but it never came. When he lowered his forearms at last, Philip's face was brutally bashed into by four bone-crushing knuckles.

"M-Michael..."​
*Months ago...**CP0 Secret "Training Facility"​*

"What a pathetic subject," taunted a fuming scientist. Well, in his mind he was a scientist. The truth of it was that he was just some lowly assistant with big dreams, but everyone had dreams, right? "Can't even handle a fruit, eh?"

In the back of his cell Jake sat, cross legged and hidden by the darkness. Jake's hard gaze locked on his tormenter, and he chuckled at the man despite being shackled and thus unable to move or defend himself from physical retaliation. 

"You...! What's with that look? Huh?!" Shrieked the assistant, now embarrassed from Jake's defiant laugh. He lunged into a punch that struck Jake's jaw with the hardest blow he could deliver. The swing was poorly angled and lacked any true force, resulting in the laboratory assistant nearly breaking his own hand. 

"Ouch!" The man cried in pain before hugging his throbbing hand close to his bosom. The sound of laughter once more made him shoot a glare in Jake's direction. "Why you...!"

"Here I am, literally with both hands tied behind my back, and you can't even make a blow count...? Cowards like you... disgust me the most... _Felix..._" panted Jake as his frosty gaze remained centered on the assistant. 

A bolt of fear and confusion shot through Felix, who then began grinding his teeth. When did he overhear his name? "You dirty...! How? Who told you my name?! You filthy guinea pig! I hate shrewd and cocky bastards like you the most! To hell with you! Don't think I don't know your secret! You're a world noble, aren't you?! Do you realize just how hated you are? Your kind enslaved my mother!"

Jake's eyes widened a tad, and then that fierce gaze softened as his head slowly bowed. Upon closer inspection one could see how damaged he'd been, both from beatings from other prisoners who were tricked into a fake CP0 boot camp, and the guards themselves. Despite his beatings Jake maintained his dignity, never once grunting in pain. 

"You're wrong..." Jake quietly answered, hair now blocking his downcast face. "Think, Felix. Do you truly believe I'd randomly be imprisoned here as a loyal world noble...? I hate them as much as you do. Free me, and I assure you that you'll have your revenge..."

Felix bit into his bottom lip, mentally chewing on possibilities with the same fervor he nibbled anxiously on actual lip-flesh. Frowning now, Felix reluctantly spun away. "I won't do it. Curse the plague that brought you into this hellhole, Thalassa."

"No, instead pity the curse that brought me here. I'll be free, but you? Your research will be lost. I'm not sure why you're working for a World Government you supposedly hate so much... but I'm sure that's the last thing you want. Am I right?"

_*Following Jake's escape...*_

Jake stood with the wind playing with his bangs and the ocean's breeze cooling his skin. This was freedom. He shut his eyes to properly enjoy the taste of it. The memory of those other two brought the tiniest twitch of a smile to his face. Would they meet again...? Perhaps. He never met a crazier pair.

"Where to, Thalassa?" A voice cried from the ship he stole, providing a getaway following the prison break as they agreed upon.

"To wherever the wind may carry us, Felix."

Felix nodded, steering them towards what he knew would be the first island from traveling throughout this territory often. He tagged along to continue, and hopefully conclude his research. The discover the reason that Jake's body refused the devil fruit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Previously - Ironfist Pirates*

*West Blue - Unnamed Bar - Undisclosed location*

"Where the fuck is Ryu, had enough of this shithole already." The blond rookie was cranky, it was what happened to a growing boy when he was hungry. It was late, nothing was open anymore and there wasn't that much to begin with on this island. Kai and his First Mate had been out on sea for quite some time, this had been the first opportunity for them to stretch their legs and get a break from each other but this cow town wasn't that much of an improvement on their cutter. 

One step into the joint, it was confirmed that the distinct odor of rat carcass he started smelling from down the street was indeed emanating from here and surprisingly enough it could actually get more offensive to his sense of smell the closer he got to the source. Yeah, he wasn't even considering ordering anything to eat here...... And once he rubbed the tears, tears from the near acidic stench in the air, out of his eyes and cast a glance at the mugs..... Yeah, he wasn't even going to order a drink.

Why was there a gnome like creature pissing in a beer mug?

Ryu wasn't here, and so he was about to head out but he had caught the attention of the local tough guys it seemed and so he took his time. Making sure he wasn't about to get shot in the back by somebody looking to steal his Air Raizel sneakers. 

"Stepping on the turf of the Seaslugs punk?"

"You gotta pay tax for that, young blood." 

He followed to where one of those guys glanced back, a private section had a large seaslug fishman seated as if he was a king. He assumed the gang name was creatively derived from their leader. 

"I pay it to that dude?" He pointed in that direction, the thugs were caught off guard. Generally people either needed a beating, or would just empty their pockets right on the spot, this third option confused them.

As they were stammering, Kai pushed his way past them and strolled towards the bossman, he figured getting his hands dirty on the big dog would be easier than kicking these puppies around. The rattling of a chain caught his attention though.

Hmmm 

Food?

A big fat string of solid iron?

Leading from the hand of he fishman, it led down to a corner where a woman was seated. To most, her beauty would stand out. The sadness that seemed to cover her. The fishlike lower body that indicated she was a mermaid. To most. To Kai though, he focused on the chest area as he licked his lips. Those juicy and succulent cups of metal that was her bra.

------------------

Currently - UC

Not far from Reverse Mountain - GL Paradise

The stolen ship that had just allowed the survivors from the Ironfist, Marauders and Wreckers crew. It was barely holding together, Thank Oda it held up for the entry to the Grand Line but it was looking like at any minute the next leak was going to be the one that would due them in. Running on fumes, they were hanging by on what little adrenaline they had left as they were plugging leaks and making sure the crack in the main mast wouldn't expand and leave them dead in the water.

The fires had been put out, just leaving blackened wood and ash to go with the craters and gashes that had been ripped into the ship's wood. They couldn't last much longer, their injuries were still unattended too but right now the threat of sinking and the work they had to do to keep that from happening was a welcome distraction. Keep their minds of what happened just before, and the losses they took. 

Unbeknown to them, they were not far from one of the first islands in the GL that led to one of the distinct routes through Paradise, there they could rest and heal...... But would also have to deal with what happened and how to go on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 28, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[The Brown Dart, Grand Line]​*​
[Brown Dart; RP Start]​
A short snort followed by a low snore can be heard, close to the door that led to the bowls of the Brown Dart a man sat in a chair leaned against that very same wall that held the door. His booted feet where thrown up on a barrel that was full of the apples that Captain Foulcaster had used for his little pep talk. The man, who appeared to be asleep, had medium length, stringy hair and his face was covered with his dark cowboy hat. He remained mostly motionless save for his folded, clasped, hands that lay on his stomach and rose in time with his slow breathing. The man seemed peaceful enough; that is until Kyudo fell from his perch high above the deck of the ship in the crow's nest.

A low grumble can be heard as the sleeping man adjusted his weight and doing so his hands fell from his stomach. A moment later, as the archer started to speak his own mind a glint of steel can be seen and the finely sharpened tip of a hunting knife pushes up the brim of the cowboy hat that covered the man's face. As it dose a plume of smoke reaches for the heavens as a cigarette gasps for the air that let it's cherry live. Slowly blue eyes opened adjusting to the mid-day light. Jimmy LaBlanc is the name of the man that had just been woken from his cat nap. The resident trapper, tracker and hunter he for now serves as the crew's cook. Though they'd likely think twice about setting at his table if they knew what it was that he cooked from time to time. 

Blinking a time or two his eyes traced to the voice that was now making all the commotion. That pretty boy was at it again. The smoke that clung to Jimmy's lip's rolled to the other side of his mouth as he again adjusted his weight. If ol' Jimmy is strange, he thought. Then this Knoxx feller was down right peculiar. Lowering the blade from his hat, sometimes he couldn't quite figure the fella. He, pretty boy, had some pretty lofty goals. Top of his list, one Helen Swann. Boy sent mixed signals, least to Jimmy he did. He couldn't quite figure if Kyudo wanted to kill the lady or split her legs. Lofty goals indeed, but this caused Jimmy to laugh to himself. He realized he had some lofty goals himself as it seemed. 

Some time ago he learned that the 'bone' man he was looking for was one Paulsgrave Williams. A man that had almost burned the Holy City down not too long ago, or so that was the rumor. Course they say that it was Helen that came close to doing it instead. Latest rumor was that Williams was a Shichibukai; how true that was. He couldn't say as usually the World Government would make an announcement. His head lightly rolled to the side as he slide that blade back into it's sheath while his other hand moved to the cigarette in his mouth. As he pulled it free his lazy gaze moved over to their Captain. Now he, Foulcaster, is a strange man. Funny too, well if you were to ask ol' Jimmy that is. Seemed like every time Zash opened his mouth something philosophical rolled out. Not that it was a bad thing, every once and again things needed that flowery talk to make then sit right, then again best he could tell they _were_ Pirates and shouldn't need that city talk. 

With a clack the legs of the chair he was sitting in hit the deck. Flicking the mostly smoked cigarette into the sea Jimmy stands and walks toward Zash and Kyudo. Pulling his hat proper he then stretches,  "Ol' Bonecrusher here not to sure 'bout dat fancy talkin'. But if you need somethin' tracked 'er trap'd ol' Bonecrusher yer boy you bet'cha."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook. Loguetown*

She wasn't sure what her stance was in terms of Gods and things like that but she thanked whatever was controlling the weather. It was foggy, not a dense fog but enough to conceal her in the darkness of night, combined with her skin-tight water buffalo leather black attire, it made her very difficult to see. She just had to stay out of the lights that were searching for trouble. Loguetown was a sizeable hub for pirates and so the security, understandably had to be better than average. Still since the emergence of devil fruits the marines were more interested in guarding the front entrance and land based routes. 

Devil fruits.... what a ridiculous concept, but there were enough rumours around the blues of their existence for her not to dismiss them as fairy tales, or a case of being mistaken. Still a magical fruit that gave you ...superpowers? What kind of story book was she in? Still, she had heard from Sol about them, not only that but there were actually pictures of these things in Marine bases that she had infiltrated in the past. Perhaps she'd find out some more info on them. That'd be a helluva scoop. Even Steven's piece would be dwarfed by that - after all, she was one of the first REAL journalists to venture into the Grand Line. Those that had done in the past made it to the first island before their column got 'retired'. She wasn't about to be another victi, hence why she was doing this stupid act.

She swam, fighting the sea and it's slow ripples as she edged forward. She was a strong swimmer but swimming in a pool and facing the tides were two different prospects. especially whilst trying not to be detected. Next investment would be some sort of portable scuba gear - she did this far too often. She could barely feel the wall as she touched it, her body was so cold, but she managed to summon the strength to pull herself up as a large spotlight just passed where she just landed. She doubted that the marines would notice the wet patch where she had been. She ran, keeping her body hunched over, in through the vast warehouse and towards the back entrance, which she hoped was unlocked. 

Best thing about water buffalo skin was just how fast the water slipped off the suit, she was dry in seconds and dodged in and out of cover as she advanced towards the door. Metal fence, meet wire cutters. A small hole was created right at the bottom of the fence. Hard to see if you weren't looking for it. She slipped  in and cracked the back door open - unlocked, just like sol said. She checked if the coast was clear with a mirror through the crack before she went inside and was greeted with bright lights. This would make things harder. She knew that journal would be kept upstairs in the Captains office, but how to get there was going to be an issue. She sighed, "looks like I'll have to try and get a uniform..."

Rena scurried down the hall and into an empty room. Now just to play the waiting game and picking her prey.

....

....

30 minutes for a stupid marine to come down the hall. And this guy weight probably 200 pounds more than she did. Then a guy that was 2ft taller than she was. Then, bizarrely one that was 2 ft shorter than she was. It was another 30 minutes of her staring into space before a suitable candidate came round the corner. She was so frustrated that the knockout blow to the neck was a little harder than it should have been. He'd wake up really sore - she almost felt bad for him as she stuffed him into a closet. Her hair was tied up neatly into the cap as she donned it and walked down the hall at a reasonable rate, with enough slump in her shoulders to not arouse suspicion. She checked her rank - damn, just a rookie. This was her luck evening out after the fog outside.

Getting upstairs wasn't a problem. Not a batted eyelid as she went towards the Captain's office - and walked past it. Too bright and too conspicuous to pick the lock. She would have to go round the long way round. She found an open unoccupied room four doors down. She walked towards the window and opened it, looking out of it. She stretched her arms and went back to her black outfit, donning her climbing gloves as she started to climb out the window. 

"I swear if there isn't what I need in this room, I'm just going to.....graffiti on his desk...or something...." Rena said as she dangled from the ledge as she shimmied along the concrete with her hands hold her weight. "Glad I had a light dinner...." she grunted as she pulled her way across.

Eventually she reached the Captain's office and peered in. No-one there. Thank fuck. By Now she was tired and wanted to be done with it. She could have jimmied the window open, with one hand whilst the other held her up - but she was certain she'd fall into the bushes and then she'd have to start all over again. Nope - she just broke the window - glad that they weren't barred. 

The noise was going to arouse some suspicion so she had to move fast. She rifled through the papers on the desk. Bounties of some pirates that she'd never seen; perhaps a different Blue?  Some general orders....something about an organisation? Makaosu? Some strange notes on them. She heard a patter of feet running down the hall. Quick, the drawer!

She opened it and saw a globe with a compass. A log pose! Boom! Headshot!. She grabbed a couple of other papers and items and just jumped out of the window. This was totally not going to hurt. Nope. It's not going to hurt. 

THUD!

It doesn't hurt. It doesn't hurt. It doesn't hurt. 

She limped off towards the fence as the alarm went off and stuggled to get her battered body underneath it. She stuffed the items into her black suit, zipped it up so it was water light, putting the log pose around her wrist as she dived into the water, making her getaway, the swim being much harder than it was the first time.

Thank fuck for the fog.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2014)

*Six months ago - Doruga Island,Grandline*

"Hey, is this alright? I mean, this guy is..."

"I know but it?s an order. I wonder what he could have offered in exchange but I bet it?s not good though."

The conversation between two men wearing the white and blue colors representing the honorable organization under the command of the World Government, the navy, was taking place as both marines were walking through the shining hall that lead towards the cells of the most dangerous criminals that, for one thing or another, wouldn?t be sent to Impel Down to serve their sentence. They reached an old iron door, similar to those you would usually find in old medieval dungeons; the number engraved on the door was dirty but it was clear that it was  the cell No. 11.

The oldest man among the pair of marines took out a key and opened the door. He barely fixed his eyes inside the room only to find a pair of golden orbs starting to open and show themselves as the only seeable thing in the darkness. The newly opened eyes looked at him, boredom was in them as he could say, and then a playful but lazy voice snapped him out from his trance.

"So, what does Mr. Marine want?"the man said mockingly.

"Your petition is in motion, we?re here to carry you to the summit so the higher ups decide what to do with you"

A smile showed within the darkness of that room while the two navy soldiers trapped him with a pair of handcuffs and even a dog muzzle was used on him probably to prevent any witty comment from him until they reached the room of the meeting.
--------------------

"Now the prisoner from cell number eleven will walk in so the summit can decide his fate"

Immediately the doors opened allowing the criminal to enter. A thin man  wearing jeans and a tight T-shirt that allowed to see his body worked by exercise and what seemed to be aconstant training. Spiky and showy blue hair present on top of his head, golden eyes like those owned by some of the well knwon beasts; his huge teeth baring smile and that stare looking down on the people there to judge him. Acting as if he was in the middle of a game, he opened his mouth.

"So what could be the reason for the respectable gentlemen and ladies here to demand my presence?"he asked feigning ignorance of the situation until the man, leader of the marine base he was at, spoke."Stop fooling around boy. We have discussed about your case and finally reached a conclusion but before letting you know what we decided on let me know something." 

"You haven?t received a bounty yet, but i believe you could have earned a few millions already for your head plus I have been following your steps and tried to study your behaviour. You are sly, cold-blooded and even more too attached to your freedom for someone to ever imagine that you would do this. So, tell me...Why would a man such as yourself make a proposal like this one? no, even more why would you LET yourself be captured? and What are your intentions here?"the man asked with concern.

"Hmmm...who knows? maybe, i just wanted to change my perspective of the world?"the young criminal said, cearly lying, what made the marines in front to let out a sigh of defeat; it was really hard to tell what that piece of work was thinking for real."Officer announce the result of this case"

"Hi sir."he said and took out a sheet "The result of the meeting between the high officers of this base, together with those important high ranked officers of other bases located in the Grand line is that... "he stopped for a second as he himself was surprised by the decision taken.

"The Pirate Karma D. Wolf according to his own desires and the desires of the committee will, from now on and under his new name Karma W. Razer, become  part of the marine corps. "

His eyes narrowed and his mischievous smile appeared. And it was obviously noticed by everyone in the room; the navy was taking a risk, one that even though it seemed to be unimportant to some extent, if not controlled it could increase exponentially.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
East Blue- Destination: Loguetown
*
The sun shining on his face... the spray of the seawater as he rode... this was the life... the young man thought to himself as he sailed and made his way over to his destination. It was Loguetown. The town where the man who started it all was born and executed. The town of the beginning and the end. 

However, there was not much sun right now. It was mainly evening and there was a fog. As a navigator, especially taught by those who were seasoned veterans of the Grand Line, he had learned how to manage these issues. Diego let out a breath as he looked at the still Log Pose. It wouldn't activate until he got past Reverse Mountain. He was not sure how well the Brave Drop would handle it. He could always try and steal a caravel-class ship. There were pretty good ships, able to handle both the seas and the inland waters. 

Not that strong though, but a good navigator would know what to do. Diego was making a mental checklist. Outside of needing a possible more permanent ship, he needed to find some crewmembers and get his flag made. 

Diego closed his eyes and began to listen. It was something that was taught by his fishman teachers. To listen to the water. To listen to the sea. 

He heard faint sounds, but he couldn't see much through the fog. Diego took a breath before he looked underwater. Spending over a decade in training, Diego was able to grow his body to function in the sea. While unable to breather underwater, he was quite good at holding his breath and his eyes and ears were able to function just as good underwater.

He squinted his eyes and thought he saw a figure.  He raised his head out and began sailing toward it. He mentally added a good telescope to his list of things he needed to buy/swindle.

He then put his head down after some sailing and saw the lady known as Rena Heartbrook . "Hey do you need some assistance? How about a lift? I'm headed toward the Grand Line in a bit," Diego said. Despite being smart, he also sometimes lacked tact.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 29, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Open Sea,West Blue]​*

[Forming the Wreckers]​
-El Arag?n, Some Months Ago-

As festive music laden with trumpets and tambourines played people spoke and chattered among themselves while others still danced as men hit on the waitresses that severed them their food and beer. In a far corner of the bar a pair of women sat a spiraling map laid across their table. Even among the exotic women that was present in the bar, the dark haired woman with the blue Sari like dress stood out as a beauty as did the blonde with glasses. Chatter at the bar grew as three men downed shot after shot trying to build the nerve to approach the two women. 

-+-

 "We'll have to pass through this area to get to Reverse Mountain." Jackie states her finger tracing through a series of small Islands that lead up to the fabled Mountain that was the gateway to the Grand Line. Dianna lightly sucked on her lower lip.  "Not to damper one's dreams." is stated as she tapped the map, Reverse Mountain was a daunting task made even more so challenging by the fact that they still weren't fully staffed.  "The Rover is in little condition to traverse that Mountain." is stated as she folded her arms over her chest. Jackie's green eyes lifted from the map to her Quarter Master. Those bright orbs rolled in annoyance as always Dianna was correct.  "I suppose that mean's that we'll have to take a new prize." is stated a hand falling to the spit of land they were on now.  "I suggest a Naval Vessel, the Marines tend to use the best vessels around." Dianna suggest pointing to the next island over. It was a reputed Marine Facility with a small town attached. 

It was guarded, but not to the extent that it would be foolish of them to attack. Jackie's eyes burned with anticipation, the thought of tearing into Marine strongholds was tantalizing to the woman. The moment, however, is ruined as a small bird landed on the map between the women. It playfully squawked as it hoped toward Jackie. The woman blinked once or twice before the bird hopped up to her shoulder. Jackie, in shock, could only stare at the bird as it stared her in the eye. Dianna's small laughter is the only thing that break's Jackie out of her stupor but when she grabs at the bird it body hops over to Dianna who found the animal somewhat charming.  "Now, where did you come from?" she asks rubbing a finger under the bird's beak. 

 "Hey, Jihl you're not suppose to get over there before me." a voice rang out. Jackie turns to where the voice came. A man in dusty looking cloths was walking toward their table,  "That fluff ball yours?" Jackie asks with a hiss,  "Y-yes, sorry. Jihl is draw to like minded females." the man states nervously patting at the back of his head.  "Keep your parrot on a leash before I deep fry it." is muttered as Jackie turned back to the map.  "Oh, it's not a parrot. She is a Cockatrice and her name is Jihl." the man states rather brazenly. Dianna shook her head as Jackie left eye started to twitch. That blue Sari flutters in her wake as she turns and bucks up to the taller man.  "You got some balls boy, is there any reason I shouldn't serve them up on a silver platter to you?" Jackie asks pushing the man back with her chest in an aggressive showing of Captaincy.

The man throws up both hands,  "Sorry, sorry I meant no disrespect. Names Tobias Kain." Tobias explains keeping both hands in the air,  "Word around the docks are that you're looking for a Shipwright and that you don't talk to the timid." Dianna pulls her gaze from Jihl at the voicing that he was a Shipwright, they desperately needed one, but he had already made two bad impressions with Jackie and it was a dismal prospect that this Tobias would walk out of this bar. Tobias got the same feeling as the look in Jackie's eyes got even more feral.

"Excuse me Amigo, I don't think that the Senorita likes your advances." one of the men that was working his courage at the bar had seen enough of this man trying to cut in on action he thought was his.  "I don't" Jackie started to say as the man pulls a dagger on Tobias. "I'll give you to the count of three friend to vamoose." he states motioning his head toward the door. Folding her arms over her chest Jackie decides she is going to see what happened.  "Hey bud, no need to get violent", "Two" ,  "Hey, what happened to One?" is asked. But the man wasn't in the mood to talk as he pushed the tip of his blade toward Tobias. The man slowly dropped his hands, one levels on the blade and his fingers cupped the tip. The man taking this as aggression starts to make his attack. 

The blade flashes and Tobias pulls the blade, stretching it out and with a rolling parry Tobias literally ties the man up with his own dagger. With a boot to the ass Tobias sends the man stumbling to the ground. Jackie raises an eyebrow, you don't quite see that every day. Seeing their buddy made a fool of the two other men start to make a move toward the Jackie's table, the woman now tired of it all snaps her fingers. From below table level Dianna pulls the Spear of Desolation and tosses to Jackie. The two men that didn't at first recognize Jackie now do, "It's Calico Jack!" one screams as the two quickly turn toward the door. The proclamation made the bar grow silent,  "Your name is Tobias is it?" Jackie asks motioning toward an empty seat at their table. Jihl chirped happily that her owner had been invited to set down. 

As Jackie and Tobias sit the bar goes back to normal as the festive music again starts. ~

Present, Grand Line With the UC

Blood poured from the sides of Jackie's mouth and she grunted as she tossed the rope up and around the mast. It had taken as sturdy blow coming over Reverse Mountain and it threatened to splinter and fall. Jihl fluttered around snagging the rope, instinctively as if she knew what Jackie wanted, and flies it around the mast several times before bringing it's end back to Jackie. Muscles bulging with her Behemoth might she pulls on the rope shoring up the mast. The cracks groan as they are forced closed by her monstrous strength. Her efforts force open other injuries and her head grows light. Wavering she almost falls to one knee but she wills herself to stay on two feet. Dianna across the way is putting fires out before they could spread. Like Jackie and the rest of the beaten and battered crew she was bleeding pretty badly. But not quite as hardy as some of the others she collapses across the railing. Seeing this Jackie grunts and pulls her gaze to the towering mast,  "Don't you die on me Dianna, I'll fucking kill you if you do." is coughed with a mouthful of blood. ~~


----------



## Vergil (Jan 29, 2014)

*Rena/Lucy - Loguetown*

Who the hell picks up random people from the sea ?

That was Rena's first question. Second was, who the hell was he, and why hadn't she heard of him? Maybe a newbie?

She spulled herself up onto the boat and flopped onto the side of the boat, her hand on the knife on the small of her back. She wasn't in the habit of climbing into a boat when she hadn't done the research on everything about the crew, but she was exhausted - definitely over exerted herself there, more on the landing out of the window than anything else. Her leg was starting to go numb. Her eyes darted about trying to figure out as much as she could within the first few seconds.

Young face and striking eyes, casual dress and a small boat. In Marine waters. Alone. He was not too bright. Point of interest: Log pose around his wrist which validated that he did in fact plan to head to the grand line. In this boat. Ok so he wasn't stupid - just insane.

"Thanks....but I need a slightly bigger crew to tackle the grand line. Are you.....seriously going in this boat?" Rena asked. "Sorry, my name is Lucy Heartfillia, I'm just doing some research on nightlife in the sea and my leg cramped. Thanks for pulling me out."

Rena wasn't about to spill the beans to some stranger. Only a handful of people knew her real name and she'd like to keep it that way. It was then the alarm from the marine base grew louder. Bells were ringing. Seems like something important was missing. Rena wondered just what she had stolen. 

"We better get out of here. It'll look awful suspicious if we're around here whilst these alarms are going off. I wonder what happened...?" Rena said playing innocent, which she was awfully good at.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

*Several Months Ago
Raven's Bluff
West Blue*

Raven's Buff was a small town on a small corner of a small island in West Blue. It was just about the closest to the middle of nowhere you could be while still technically being somewhere, and the people living there were quite proud of that. Not a lot happened in Raven's Bluff. The people farmed and fished and were generally merry - the sun set and rose at its own leisurely pace, and for the most part, everyone got along swimmingly.

One strapping young lad however, was finding that there were hidden depths to Raven's Bluff, especially when you started making eyes at the daughter of the Captain of the guard.

"Fellas, fellas, fellas..." he said, inching backwards as the three large, burly men moved closer. "There's really no need for violence, is there? I made a mistake. It happens."

"It's the last mistake you're eve gonna make," the man in the middle said. He was an improbably large man with a dark brown beard that covered nearly his entire face. The bronze knuckle dusters clenched in his hands seemed to promise pain and suffering for anyone they encountered.

*Franklin Jabberjow
Captain of the Guard of Raven's Bluff
Father of one
Royally pissed off*

The boy swallowed. He was tall and lanky, with a shock of white hair and two bright blue eyes. He wore a blue sweatshirt with an (ironically worn) marine shirt underneath it. A white katana hung around his waist, looking like it hadn't been used in some time. "Admittedly, the butt pinch might've been too much. Alright! I concede. Now if you'll excuse me, I'll just mosey on out of here...

*Rufio Rivelli
General Miscreant
Father of none (probably)
Royally pissing himself*

"How many times I gotta say it?" Frederic asked, raising one ham-sized fist. "You're not goin' anywhere." He swung slowly but heavily, and Rufio backpedaled just enough to avoid the swing.

"Alright then," Rufio muttered, drawing the katana from its sheath and flipping his hood up. "Playtime's over."

Then he started to run away. The three men glanced between each other for a second, their confusion evident on their faces.

"Is this some kinda...secret attack?" One asked.

"No, I think he's just runnin' like a little girl."

*Escape Technique #14: Run Like a Little Girl*

Unfortunately for Rufio, it was not long before the men caught up with him again. Raven's Bluff, after all, was a very confusing town to those who hadn't lived there all their lives. 

The first one hit him across the face hard enough to send him flying down the street, screaming and cursing all the while. He just barely managed to roll out of the way of Frederic's punch, putting his katana between him and the men.

"I didn't want to do this..." he said, removing one hand from the hilt of the katana and leveling it at the man who had hit him. "But you've left me no choice."

"What, you gonna run away again?"

*Do You Want to Build a Snowman*

Snow burst from Rufio's outstretched hand, engulfing the man before he had a chance to dodge. It swirled around him, packing itself tighter and tighter as he struggled to break free. 

"You're still a thousand years too early to challenge my techniques," Rufio said, grinning. He had been practicing that line all week. He really hoped the gravel in his voice had come through. That gravel put the line on a whole different level, in his honest opinion.

When the dust from his attack cleared, the man was completely encased in snow. Frederic roared and charged, Rufio knocking away the knuckle dusters with a swing of his katana.

"You really should be less controlling!" He shouted as he ducked under another blow and struck out, leaving a long, thin cut across Frederic's stomach. He leapt over the head of the third man, thwacking him across the back of the head with the hilt of his sword."I saw the way your daughter was looking at that Chad kid. He is gonna _get some tonight_." 

"STOP TALKING ABOUT HER!" Frederic roared. He cocked back one arm for a blow that probably would've decapitated Rufio had it landed. Unfortunately for him, he lost his footing on a mysterious patch of ice and fell to the ground. 

Rufio embedded his katana in the dirt an inch away from Frederic's skull. "Aw, quit being such a whiner," he said, bending down and removing a wallet from the man's pocket. "You'll get used to it eventually." He smiled, patting Frederic's cheek affectionately before strolling away with a merry whistle.

He really needed to find a crew, though.


----------



## DVB (Jan 30, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
East Blue- Destination: Grand Line
*
"Thanks....but I need a slightly bigger crew to tackle the grand line. Are you.....seriously going in this boat?" Rena asked. "Sorry, my name is Lucy Heartfillia, I'm just doing some research on nightlife in the sea and my leg cramped. Thanks for pulling me out."

"No problem," Diego replied before he raised his eyebrow at what she said. "Well, I was planning on getting a bigger boat, but East Blue doesn't have many folk who afford a good one and it'd take too long to buy one," he said. "Besides, I've gone to the Grand Line before," he added. He then noticed there was a pretty big commotion going on in the Marine base nearby.

"So much for stealing a Marine ship..." Diego thought to himself. 

"We better get out of here. It'll look awful suspicious if we're around here whilst these alarms are going off. I wonder what happened...?" Rena said playing innocent, which she was awfully good at.

"Right," Diego said as he adjusted the sail and began heading to Reverse Mountain. "I've been meaning to look for people to join my crew, but I haven't found anyone yet," Diego commented on her as he began sailing toward the Grand Line. Up ahead, there was a familiar glint. It was the shining of the light house, meaning the entrance was nearby.

"I haven't introduced myself yet, have I?" Diego said.

"My name is Diego D. Seablood. And I'm gonna be the Pirate King," Diego told her with conviction.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 30, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Open Sea,West Blue]​*

[Shadows of the Past]​
-Elsewhere-

Victor was taken back by the sudden proclamation that his life was no longer needed. Suddenly the gravity of the situation was felt,  "What is going on Bartholomew?" is asked as a threat against family, regardless of what had transpired, was unheard of coming from the man that now stood before him.  "A deceleration of war Victor, of which this lil marble has only witness once." Bart replies with a subtle tone befitting the devil he was called just moments earlier. Victor's brows furrow with utter confusion,  "War, and what has driven the pacifist of the high seas" Victor pauses those swirling mixing eyes of color grow dull as his head turns from the man;  "How long has my little girl been dead?" Bart's heavy boots move at the question and Bart slams his hands on the arm rests of the chair Victor is sitting.

 "Yer lil girl Victor and me wife has been dead fer a couple o' months.",  "Why then, are you coming to me now." Victor asks voice growing stern as he pulled his face right up to Bart's.  "You could have come to me before now." is added with a snort of anger.  "I come to you now, Victor because it took me this long t' make the choice. For me to steel me hand so I don't tear yer throat from yer neck." is added with as much vinegar as Victor was giving.  "I come offering ye a chance out this hole Victor and to show some semblance of a father." Bart lowly adds as he pulled up from the chair. 

Victor's eyes flare with indignant rage,  "How dare you!" he bellows pulling himself from his chair, the chains that bound him to this library rattle as he does so,  "I loved my daughter Bart, the evil that flows through my veins was a curse I wanted to spare her and the world if she was to reproduce." is added as he pointed a poorly groomed finger toward Bart.  "You mingled your tainted bloodline with mine. You will bear the burning of this world. Not I." is added as he fell back into the chair. The rush of blood and the effects of the Seastone had taken a toll.  "Ye answer Victor, that be all I want. Ye can rot here or come with me.",  "I...",  "So, is this how old men burry the hatchet? Melodrama of the fossil generation." a distinctly female voice declared. Looking pass Bart Victor sees a pink haired woman standing in the doorway, propped in it's frame.

 "So, is this is how you remember my daughter? Picking up a whore as your new bed thing?" Victor asks. The woman standing in the doorway took offense to the statement quicker than Bart and a red vapor of red followed in her wake and while she may not have been half the speed of Bart her movement was awe inspiring  as her gun unfolded into a sword as it is drawn under Victor's neck.  "The Secret Crimson Technique, tell me girl. Are you a Fang?" Victor asks. The woman smiled,  "No, and neither am I Bart's 'bed thing'." is added as she threatened to cut his head from his neck.  "That b' me new Fourth Division Commander. Samantha D. Striffe." Bart replies. Victor sneered, his eyes falling to a bookshelf,  "Striffe? You Liv's daughter?" 

Samantha backed off a bit taken back by the man's foreknowledge,  "Granddaughter.." is replied as she put her weapon away.  "Aye, right. Right, you have a younger brother too, right? Hector was it?" is asked with a widening grin. Pointing a finger to the smiling man Samantha looks to Bart,  "How does he know me and my family?" ~

[Some Month's Ago with Jackie D. Roberts, West Blue]

 "Tobias!" Jackie's voice boomed across the Oerba waking just about all on board. Dianna quickly plugged her ears, though it was a bit too little too late as her and Jihl's ears were both ringing. Not too far from the three a hammock spins and flips the occupant to the deck,  "Ack!" Tobias wails as slams chin first into the deck of the ship that he helped to maintain. Another billowing 'Tobias' rings and he is quickly on his feet and racing around the corner.  "Yes Ma'am!" he quickly addresses Jackie while rubbing his chin. It quickly dawned on him it was still dark out,  "Eh? W-what time is it? Did I sleep that late?" he asks fearing that Jackie was about to skin him, like she'd often threatened.  "Three in the morning, grump here woke up early." Dianna answers as she calmed Jihl down.  "Mr. Kain, what have I told you about that mini turkey?" Jackie asks pointing at Jihl who was still on Dianna's shoulder. 

Tobias blinks,  'To ... keep her..." Tobias trailed as he spoke looking to Jihl as she sat on Dianna's shoulder.  'Jihl, how did you get out of that cage?" is asked as he walked up to Dianna. Jihl chirped happily. But Jackie was far from amused.  "I'm not grumpy..." she states with a snap as she crossed her arms. Looking back to Tobias she curled her lips,  "If she get out of her cage again Tobias. I'll de feather her, stuff her and server her to the rest of the crew." Jackie states, Tobias started to sweat, he was sure that Jackie was joking... at least he was hoping she was kidding. The silence and tension started to build as all three of the Pirates just looked at one another as if waiting for the first move to happen. Luckily from above a voice rang. "MARINE VESSEL SPOTTED, STARBORD BOW!" Suddenly Jackie's sordid attitude shifted and a wide grin crossed her lips.  "Battle Stations! " she shouts turning to the sea.

Dianna adjusted her glasses and walked up beside Jackie,  "And what are we doing?" she asks. Jackie looked at her, her eyes asking what kind of question was that.  "About to vent some frustrations." is replied.  "You're half naked Jackie, your not going into battle like that." is stated. Dianna, not waiting for lip, puts a hand on Jackie's shoulder and in a flash of crimson she and Jackie were gone. Tobias looks at Jihl as she lands on his shoulder now.  "I'm not sure which lady is scarier..." he professes. ~~


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 30, 2014)

*Jake K. Thalassa|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Davenport United, Grand Line​
_When the best leader's work is done the people say, 'We did it ourselves.'
- Lao Tzu_​
In a modest little bar there sat what was usually a warm and upbeat individual. Today, however, he was feeling quite morose. As a sashaying waitress neared him to request his order Jake merely managed a halfhearted shrug. In a dismissively shooing manner, Jake moodily muttered, "Just bring me another drink, woman."

"Names Sally, Bub." Sally clarified, nose wrinkling in indignation. Who in the hell did this guy think he was? Sure he was cute and hell, but his uppity attitude was a major turn off. Not to mention it looked as if he'd gotten to tar beaten out of him by someone. Look at the shape he was in! Scoffing, she added, "I was only going to suggest you sit at the bar if you're just gonna drink. Free up a table, Mr. Moody. Ugh, do whatever you want! One drink coming up, BUB."

Jake's jaw tensed, teeth clenching at her annoying attitude as she sashayed off. Why was he even here? He nearly smacked over the table of shot glasses he'd accumulated, but instead lowered an arm, tears welling at the corners of his eyes. It stung. The grief. He could still hear their cries... Out of nowhere his ears would either hear a shout of victory, or scream of horror at the brutal end of their long journey.

Felix's cry was the final thing that send Jake over the edge, "_JAKE!"_ sent ringing through his ears like a nightmare haunting him. Where did he go wrong? Where did his tactics fail him...?! Jake took a glass and hurled it across the bar, not even bothering to watch it shatter.

Moe's beefy arm pointed in Jake's direction as he roared out, "That's it! Get his drunken ass outta here!"

Jake was roughly manhandled by both arms, roughly yanked and tugged back and forth as he was dragged out by two bulky sailors. One of them attempted to ease the drunkard's woes, whispering, "Easy, easy fella... I know these seas are rough..."

Jake struggled, even as he slid by the table of Hector D. Striffe. "Let, me, go! LET ME GO!"

The sailors tossed the drunken captain out on his ass, the doors to the bar slamming in his face right after. As Jake sat, grieving and alone, he placed his hands to his face and wept the loss of the only compassion he'd ever known.

_Flashback..._












Jake sailed with his hooded coat tail billowing in tow and a smirk of pure confidence on his svelte face. Those baby blues were full of hopeful adventures, conquering nobles, and dominating the seas. Felix was his navigator, Brock his chef, and Claire his swordswoman. It was difficult to do at first, but they managed to survive ever encounter, managing to steal from whoever crossed their path. In particular, he remembered a certain tyrant of the sea...



"...Hnn? Impossible. Is someone is really stupid enough to try to rob my castle in my absence?" Sir Myth X. Kraken muttered as the legendary sea-monster rolled his giant head towards his equally monstrous minions. His 'castle' was one of the many caves he stored his belongings in. Not only was Kraken a powerful threat in the New World, equal to many of the undersea ancients usually with powerful attributes, he would from time venture throughout the Blues to annually collect his treasure that fishman stored for him.

Jake and his crew could hear Kraken's voice carry throughout the cave, which boomed so loudly that it threatened to make the ceiling collapse onto the escaping pirates. 

"Fuck, it's coming down!" Brock yelled while dropping his sack of gold and precious metals to lift his hands and halt a falling boulder. His immense strength prevented it from falling onto the rest of them.

Claire paused, dipped close to the cave floor on bended knee, and the launched herself at a ninety degree angle to slash mightily with two short swords. The boulder exploded from the force of her attack and the girl flipped in midair, landing gracefully after. She then glanced over her shoulder and cheerfully said, "Almost there, Captain! You go on ahead!" 

"No," Jake calmly replied while drawing his guns. "Felix, you're up front, anticipate the best routes for us to go judging from the most secure pathways. Claire, you follow up behind him and make sure any falling debris is obliterated. Brock, you're on lifting duty buddy. Sorry."

As they ran along successfully navigating their way through the cave Felix shouted, "And what in the hell are you gonna be doing?!"

Without even bothering to look back Jake's nonchalantly fired two shots over his shoulder. The first bullet hit a fishman stalking them in the face, wounding but not killing him due to his tougher skin. The second hit the shoulder of a fishman rising from the cave waters, sending him spinning and colliding into the other rising fishmen. "Keeping us alive."

"Bwahaha! You can only do so much with normal guns there, Jakey!"

*Back to Davenport...*

Lazily lifting what was, quite honestly, normal guns... Brock's words haunted him now as Jake whispered, "You can only do so much with normal guns there, Jakey..."

A woman in heels clip clopped her way up to Jake, staring at the man that stunk of cheap alcohol. Sunglasses hid the majority of her baby-doll face, but the woman's pouty lips had a question nonetheless. "Hiya Mista. I gots a favor to ask of ya."

Jake sluggishly faced her, and then looked down once more. "What in the hell do you want from me...?"

"Follow me," she insisted, and walked into the nearest dark alley. As Jake followed and entered she spun him around to slam him back first against a stone wall while snatching her sunglasses off. "Marines! Freeze! Names Charlotte Davenport. You can either come with me and be arrested, or help me apprehend an even greater threat. Your choice."

"Not much of a choice then, izzit..?" Jake answered with a sneer, not really caring much for her harsh treatment. 

"The Red Star Mercenaries are threatening my home town, and my fellow marines are corrupt. They're being paid off, so they're turning a blind eye to reporting it. Even the captain.  I'll be direct. I need your help, Jake Thalassa. Will you or won't you help?"

Jake's gaze lazily rolled up, the stinging grief at losing his entire crew still fresh in his eyes, and his memories. He caught sight of a seagull flying as the sun set, and the tiniest of smiles appeared. They looked so free... which was truthfully all he ever wanted. Quietly he answered, "_Seagull_. Call me Jake Seagull."


----------



## Genma1998 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Post 1*

"Damn...  The man with the long red hair wiped his blood-soaked hands on the man's shirt and started walking back to his ship. "Don't think you'll get away with this! Damn pirate!" The marine struggled to lift his gun, intending to shoot the man. Oh stop with the games. I don't want to kill you, but I won't hesitate to if you keep pointing that gun at me. The marine lost his nerve and put the gun down. The man drew his sword and stabbed the ground in front of the marine, who had lost consciousness. At the end of the blade was a simple piece of paper with gold writing on it. It read: 
BLACK FIST GINJO
MEET IN THE TOWN SQUARE A DAY FROM TOMORROW AT NOON FOR A GOOD FIGHT.
P.S. ANYONE WHO SURVIVES THE FIGHT WILL BE INVITED TO JOIN THE CREW
?Damn marines? waisting all the people?s money on this fancy schmancy stuff." he said, looking at the gold ink pen he stole from the marine lieutenant?s office.


2 days later?

"What?s the navy doing here? You all trying to convert to pirates? If not, I?d get out of here while you still can. I...? Ginjo jumped up onto one of the large statues of a famous marine hero in the town square right before a cannonball hit the ground where he was standing just a moment ago. "?wouldn?t do that if I were you."
Ginjo tapped the back of another statue of the town's hero, sending his head flying towards the marines. In the blink of an eye he punched the air, which then made a sound quite similar to that of a small explosion. The rock was smashed to dust right in front of the marines, spraying them with a grey dust.
"All I wanted was to have some fun here and maybe get a new nakama or two if I got lucky. But no. Of course not. Of course the navy had to come ruin my perfectly good day. Damn. I guess there's nothing more to do here. Now tell me boys, and you _will_ tell me if you don't want to end up like that rock I "saved" you guys from. So, this island doesn't happen to have a casino, does it?"

...

The inside of the large building was lively. Too lively for Ginjo?s taste, but the young ladies serving the drinks looked just fine to him. Ginjo casually meandered over to one of them, a thin, pink haired girl and asked for a drink in his suave manner. After some drinks and getting her to find a genuine interest in him, he took her to the harbor to ?watch a romantic sunset."
"I need to get off this damn Island and go somewhere more interesting. Everyone who went to the grand line and made it back told tales of how horrifying the seas and pirates were but all I've been through so far is a couple nasty storms."
...
Handcuffed to a pole and with a sword pointed at her throat, the young girl screamed for the navy to come save her, just as Ginjo had instructed. Ginjo was about to lower his blade, since he could hear the alarm but his whole body dropped to the ground as he felt a stabbing pain in his chest. Ginjo's head turned slowly upward before he fainted. The last thing he saw was two menacing eyes glaring down at him in joy. It was the girl...


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2014)

*The Brown Dart...

Henrietta...*

By no stretch of the imagination would anyone call the woman ambling toward the three men petite or even feminine.  In fact many would wonder if the creature was male or female.  Up until this point the giant of a woman was sitting in the shadows, a large hammer dangling from her meaty hand while the captain had been rambling about the world government or some shit that Henrietta didn't really care about in any capacity.  

“JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  The ship reverberated with the large woman's laughter.  “I don't think we care much about the gov', boy!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  Flipping the big hammer in the air then sliding it in her belt before crossing her meaty arms.  “We jus' wanna get we need ta get and keep on moven' on.  JAJAJAJAJA!”  

“First thin' we need to do ca'ap is point this ship in a direction and go.  JAJAJAJAJA.”  She slaps the older man on his back causing him to stagger slightly.  “Seems ol'Bonecrusher wants ta find some prey and arrow boy wants ta make sure he aint crushin' them bones.  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Henry looks away from the men and out over the blue of the ocean.  “Now I'm jus here to fix this bitch and I don know much about navigatin these seas but if'n ol'bow boy is right, we should be getting on to getting one of those log thingys.  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”

“So Cap, you point us toward them gov' boys you want decimated and we will get the job done!  Right boys!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  After slapping Kyudo on the back making him stagger also, she crossed her arms once again.  “Point the way!  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2014)

*Rena *

"You? You've been on the Grand Line?" Rena looked at the young looking face and the rickety boat. "Ok well if you say so."

She was skeptical of just about anything he told her, though in all fairness it wasn't as if she was being at all truthful with him. At this point he could have told her that he was the King of the Pirates, (which he subsequently mentioned as one of his ambitions), and Rena would have been fine with it. Currently there were alarms going off with a horde of Marines looking for her and she needed to get out of the area.

"Ok future King of the pirates, let's start your lofty ambitions by getting out of here before we re arrested for something we didn't do." Between the anxiety of getting caught and the anticipation to read what she had nabbed from the Captain's desk, Rena hid her feelings building up in her fairly well. "Lead the way your Majesty. If by some miracle you can get us to the Grand Line with a decent boat then I'll help you out, for a time. Being a scholar of sea life, I'm a decent navigator."


*Kyudo.*

It seemed like his entire skeleton would snap under Henrietta's slap on his back. He was winded but tried his best to stay on his feet, disguising his wheezing as clearing his throat, as he leaned on the mast for support. He didn't do too well with actual physical aggression and he really didn't want to see that crazy Ant lady charging towards him. The individuals on this ship were a mix of respect and 'if you can't beat 'em, join 'em' - Besides he had no interest in dealing with these people; they didn't wield swords.

"Just out of interest, I mean I'm not usually one for aesthetics but why is this ship called the brown dart. I mean....the colour brown....it just makes me think of....you know..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 31, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire ]​
_-CP0 Training Facility some Time Ago-

Jackie's head rolled to the side, the light that was beating down on her was so bright that she had to clench her eyes tighter even though they were already closed. Suddenly she realized she was pinned down, her arms outstretched to her sides. She struggles, but between the heavy chains of lined with Seastone and the large leather straps that held her in place. She was going no where fast. Realizing this she slowly opens her jade green eyes allowing them to adjust to her surroundings. Outside being in nothing more than her unmentionables the room was white and sterile. No markings or indications of where she was. Just a dead white room. Taking a breath in she attempts again to pop the leather that bound her so tightly to the table that had her looking like a crucifix. Above, lining the wall just below the ceiling of the room was windows to allow people to peer down into this procedure room. 

Spotting a pair of shadows Jackie snarls,  "You two getting some perverse enjoyment out of this? *When* I escape I'll filet all of you like the cod you are!" she roars saliva running from the sides of her mouth as she struggled more to break free from the table. Above that man wearing the blue suit stands by another man dressed more exotically in a cloak. It lightly flutters as the figure adjusted its weight. A small leather tome is produced followed slowly by a quill pen. "Well, it looks as if Ms. Roberts is awake." the suited man stated casting a quick glance over to the cloaked man. The sheen that ran across the polished mask caught his gaze. Small beads of sweat formed on the man's brow and he quickly averted his eyes. "Dredd, are you sure that we should allow Briggs his sadism with her? She has barely recovered from her broken ribs."

The man asks, but the cloaked figure remains silent his gaze down on Jackie in the room below. The book splits open with the lightest of motions from Dredd's fingers. The quill touches a blank page as the doors to the room below slide open. Jackie's gaze moves to the door as Briggs walked in and her flustered expression turns to rage. The leather strap holding her right arm down bulges lightly as she tries to pry her arm free,  "It's really no use bitch, the Doctor says I'm free to start molding you into a nice obedient member of CP0." Briggs states pulling his special electrified steel knuckles out. Walking around her, weapons in one hand and the other tracing the outline of the table, he admires he form.  "I'll give you one thing Roberts, you have a body on ya. Now if you were more agreeable." he states with a short pause as he leaned over her as to be eye to eye. 

 "Tell ya what girly, give in now and I'll take you straight to the training facilities. You're not getting free nor will you ever escape. You have two options. Either join us or die a slow torturous death." he states, trying to appeal to what ever reasoning she may have. Jackie sneered in response.  "I will feed you your balls Briggs." is bitten back. Briggs bit his lower lip then back handed Jackie hard enough that the snap of her head to the side would have given a lesser person whiplash. Slipping the first knuckle on he sighs,  "I was hoping to avoid this, but that doesn't mean that I won't enjoy what I'm about to do." he states slipping the other on. Placing a hand on her stomach he looks to her face once more.  "Last chance." is stated, though the thought of her submitting now was down right ridiculous.  "Fuck you"_~  

-Davenport-

Several soft knocks on the doorframe snapped Jackie from her stupor,  "Sorry to disturb you Miss, but shouldn't you be resting?" a man in a white lab coat asks her. Jackie pulls her gaze from the floor to the man. Blood soaked his coat as he cleaned his hands with a rag.  "How is Dianna?" is asked while ignoring his question at the same time.  "She seems stable, but you know I'm no real doctor. Just the local vet." the man replies throwing the rag over his shoulder.  "Honestly if you two didn't collapse in front of my business, I would have never tried treating either of you." is added as he tried to get Jackie to talk.  "We might want to try to get you two to the local doctor ...",  "We can't." is quickly replied as Jackie's gaze turned back to the floor.  "Look, you're in worse shape than your friend, if you don't get actual treatment you..",  "I'll be frank, we're wanted people. So going out and getting treated by official means isn't a option in our condition." is replied.  "Pirates, great. That means that I'll be in trouble if the Red Stars find out." he laments. The vet pulls the towel from his shoulder. Walking up to Jackie he squats.

 "Look, this town is on the corrupt side, the Red Stars pretty much run the show. The excel in getting what they want, even if it's torture..."~~

_ -CP0 Training Facility-

"He's going to kill her!" the suited man yells while the room below glows an electric blue as Briggs slams a fist into Jackie's ribs. The fractures that were just starting to heal re break. Jackie's body would have arced in pain if the electrical current didn't freeze her in place. "Dredd, the doctor wants her alive for three reasons." the man in the suit adds as Dredd merely writes in his book. "One, she is the first person to live through eating the Behemoth Fruit. Do you know how many times we've had to go and reacquire it? Two she's tough as nails, she's in Seastone and shrugs off Briggs' beatings. He's killed more people than's he's broke. And Three and most IMPORTANT, she's Black Bart's daughter. We're..." the movement of Dreed's hand halts the man and a clawed finger points down to Jackie's hand. Blood poured from self inflicted wounds along the bottom of the palm. 

The agent squints, "Are you telling me that she is fighting pain with pain?" he asks. Dredd closes the book. Sliding his hand under his mask and across his throat he tells the agent to end the torture below. "Finally" is huffed as the agent walked out the door. As it closes Dredd puts the book up and holds a small brass key up. Dropping his hand back to his side he walks in the opposite direction into the shadows of the room. _~~~   

-Davenport-

 "Hey are you listening. We're all in a dangerous situation. The Red Stars like getting their greedy mitts into everything." Jackie snapped too again while rubbing her thumb against the bottom of her palm.  "I understand, Dianna and I are shipwrecked sisters. You were kind enough to help out." Jackie states standing up,  "May I see her?" ~~~~

-With Hector-

Hector watched as Jake is escorted from the premises the ice in his vodka rattles as he polishes the drink off. Why was Jake's face familiar too him. Setting the glass down he taps at the plate of mostly eaten food that sat before him while stroking his beard with his free hand. Sally seeing his drink empty walks over to him.  "Can I get you another drink Hector?" she asks. Hector was a regular around here. He had pirated for several years some time ago. Now he made a 'honest' living or so he said, and was known as somewhat of a womanizer. And despite trying to bed her once or twice, Sally liked him simply because of his tips.  "I appreciate it, but no thanks Sally. Tell me, who was that man?" is asked. Sally face turned somewhat unpleasant.  "Some bum of a Pirate, drank up a bill and got tossed. Now that is probably coming out of my tips." she sighed putting a hand on her face. Hector ran a hand through his slightly spiked hair.  "That's no good.." he grumbled something about seeing Jake's face somewhere under his breath as he reached into a coat pocket. 

A moment later he pulls out two bars of precious metal, one silver the other gold.  "The silver should take care of my bill and his." turning his gaze back to Sally he grins,  "The gold is for you." he winks while standing.  "Still not letting you in my dress Hector." is stated with a grin as she took his payment and tip.  "Ah well, there is always next time." is replied with a wide grin as he slapped her on the rear. Turning he starts to walk toward the door,  "What about the rest of your meal?" Sally asks looking at the food.  "Take it to Rufus.",  "You're fattening that hound up, he'll be useless at this rate." Hector merely grinned and headed out the door Jake was tossed.

Upon hitting the street he sees Jake being led into a dark alley by a woman he all to well recognized. She tried to bust his 'legit' operation once or twice in the past.  "What do you want with him Charlotte?" Hector asks himself as he slinked up to the a wall far enough away from Charlotte that she wouldn't hear or notice him. ~~~~~


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2014)

The Brown dart... 

"A log pose... Ah." Zash paused a minute.. That woman, even with Zash's height of nine feet she still pushed him quite easily.. though, he had some strength she clearly was the stronger of the two, though that is what he used her for.  "No, Never picked one up." Zash smiled at the crew and grabbed the wheel. "We'll simply, keep moving forward till we hit an island! Once there we can find ourselves a pose and get this little venture of ours on the way. Remember why you all joined... I can give you anything you wish and in the world i have planned." Zash grinned evilly "All of the world will be in your hands to do as you please. Each dream of yours, I will aid in its completion as long as you work with me." 

Though he said that, Zash was not fully ready for the unpredictability of the grandline... There was no telling what kind of weather the crew might come across, what kind of other crews they may run into... There was only hoping they made it out alright.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2014)

*Previously - Ironfist Pirates

West Blue - Unnamed Bar - Undisclosed location*

The local crimeboss, Seaslug Shabba, had gotten so fat and complacent that one brat didn't concern him..... As bold as he may have been. *"Buy me and my men a round of drinks, that with some more tribute in the form in some cold hard cash will do just fine boy. " *The fishman decreed as he refocused on his meal and snapped his fingers. When the response wasn't speedy enouhh, he pulled at the chain attached to the sturdy belt around his waist, and the mermaid attached at the other end of the chain was rudely snapped out of her thoughts. 

"Ah!" She yelped in shock, though quickly recovered and started playing her harp again. 

Kai was focused on something else though, he was making critical decisions up in that noggin of his. He was damn hungry, he had given up on getting a drink here and the overall seediness of this place didn't make eating all that appealing either but this right here looked mightily tasty and actually clean. A quick snack couldn't hurt, get some fuel before he needs to stomp these slugs into the ground that were trying to punk him.

"Oi, open up your wallet fool!" One of the thugs reached out to grab Kai, a palm loudly slapped onto a lower arm. To his surprise, it was Kai who grabbed his arm before he could get his paw on Kai to rough him into action. "Eh?" In one move, Kai rotated his weight around on his heel as he used his upper body strength to swing the goon around. On the windup, he first bowled his partner in crime over and was then sent flying straight into his boss. Food, liquor, plates and slob was flying all over the place and in the chaos Kai made his move. 

"Eeek!" The mermaid yelped as the demonic form of the razorbladed teeth and grubby fingered Kaiser closed in on her. 

------------------

Currently - UC

Davenport - GL Paradise

"You sure you don't need a doctor." Ryu asked his captain, they had laid low in the busy port for a few days as they let their wounds heal but there hadn't been a lot of talking. 

"I patched myself together well enough, nothing some bandaids and my Devil Fruit can't fix." The broken bones and torn muscles had been the worst of his injuries, it was a patchwork fix but transmutating the afflicted areas and keeping them in their iron state took a tax on him but it would hold him together long enough to let his body heal up on it's own.

"The mutt finally calmed down it seems." 

Kai sighed deeply, as Ryu reminded him of their third member, and he he looked down on the still form of Jaws. Most of the surface wounds Kai sported were from those fangs of that damned Shark....Dog....Sharkdog.....Whatever that thing was. 

"I slipped him something, I tried putting it in a steak but he ended up nearly choking on it when he pounced me when I was putting it in and he nearly took a few fingers of mine with it." He bent down, to pick up the hound, and slung it over his shoulder. "Let's head to the docks, we need to find a place for this thing and then get a ride out of this joint." They needed a new ship, but he didn't want to stay any longer on this rock than he needed...... He needed something to do and some distance between him and the shitty hand lady luck had dealt him and his mates.


----------



## DVB (Jan 31, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
East Blue- Destination: Grand Line
*
"You? You've been on the Grand Line?" Rena looked at the young looking face and the rickety boat. "Ok well if you say so."

Diego didn't care if she believed him or not. After all, he was going to set out what he was going to do. Find the One Piece, become the Pirate King and finally end the feud between the races once and for all. He didn't care who would stand in his way. Whether pirate, revolutionary, marine or crime family member would be in the path.

"Ok future King of the pirates, let's start your lofty ambitions by getting out of here before we re arrested for something we didn't do." Between the anxiety of getting caught and the anticipation to read what she had nabbed from the Captain's desk, Rena hid her feelings building up in her fairly well. "Lead the way your Majesty. If by some miracle you can get us to the Grand Line with a decent boat then I'll help you out, for a time. Being a scholar of sea life, I'm a decent navigator."

Diego laughed at her humor before he adjusted the sail. "Tie yourself to the mast. The Grand Line's entrance is a mountain. The legendary Red Line, a mountain range that hugs the world and pierces the clouds with its height," Diego tells her as he ties himself with a rope connected to the mast.

"Not just that, but because of how the currents flow, the river flows up the mountain. That is our entrance!" Diego says as the path was revealed where the currents met and the river was flowing upward. Diego carefully steered them into the rushing current and up they went!

Diego recalled the experience:

_"Diego do you see that?" The captain of the vessal said. Diego, being the unoffical cabin boy was brought to deck to see them enter the Grand Line. 

"W-what is it?" the young Diego asked nervously and in awe. 

"It is the Red Line or also called Reverse Mountain here. We are now about to enter the Grand Line!" the captain said as they went up the fast current. Diego hung on to a support beam, but couldn't take his eyes off the sight. They sped upward until they went above the clouds. Diego looked around. The clouds looked like a sea while there was an infinite sky above. He saw where the points converged and when they reached, the spray of salt water rosed into the sky, only to become ice and dissolve into a crystalline spray. 

Diego looked in awe before he looked down. He looked ahead.

And there he saw it.

"The Grand Line..." Diego managed to say.

"Yes, the greatest sea in the world. The Sea of Dreams..." The Captain said as the words were sketched into Diego's heart._

And so, like he did all those years ago, Diego and his new reporter friend zoomed up the current. The Brave Drop held up surprisingly well for its small size. They went up faster as they ended up speeding up the clouds. There, Diego's smile grew more and more as he saw the spray of seawater freeze and dissolve once more. The sailboat rose into the air as they left behind the East Blue.

For a brief moment, they were up in the air and it was a moment of silent wonder. Eventually, they fell back into the current, but now heading downward. "There it is, Lucy. The greatest sea in the world, The Grand Line. The sea of dreams. Where strange sights, sounds and people meet," he told her as they headed down. "Somewhere... is the One Piece, just waiting to be found!" he added with glee, as his excitement peaked. 

"Here we goooooooooooo!!!!"


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 31, 2014)

*Jake K. Thalassa|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Davenport, Grandline*​
_"The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It is a very mean and nasty place It will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is going to hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard you're hit, it is about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, how much can you take and keep moving forward. 

That's how winning is done!"

- Rocky Balboa_​
Jake's expression read, 'Why am I even considering this?' His lips pursed, his arms crossed, and he released a halfhearted sigh. "If I do this, and I assure you ma'am that's a mighty big if... I must ask, what's in it for me?"

"Again, your freedom," Charlotte reminded him. Sizing the pirate up, she added, "I like to research the rookies that'll probably be passing through. Your speed is rather remarkable, but looking at your condition, you won't be going anywhere before I can put a bullet in you."

"You're a devil," Jake admonished her with a weak smile and a slow wag of his head. 

"No, it's just your misfortune, 'Mr. Seagull'. I had my eyes on your friends as well. You just happened to be the first one I came across." Charlotte confessed while twirling her rapier into place at her right side. "Go, rest, and once you get the manpower you need to get the job done... do it."

"...what makes you so sure that I can actually do this?" Jake asked the woman's back after she wheeled around to slip off into the night. 

"Nothing, Mr. Seagull. You want the truth? You're a criminal. In other words, you're expendable. Cheers." Charlotte answered, the rhythmic clip clop of her walking off not missing a beat as she readjusted her disguise.

"What a bitch," Jake muttered under his breath while shuffling his hair. Now he was supposed to serve the marines? What made her so sure he'd oblige? 



_*You can't hold down a good Salamander...*_

"Works for me," Ryu offered while walking with his hands tucked in the pockets of his tattered slacks. Tan muscled skin was visible for all to see, making the brunette martial artist seem like a male bimbo showing off some major eye candy for the women in Davenport. 

Soon the relatively indecently dressed duo of Kaiser and Ryu resulted in a small flock of budding fan girls stalking them as they neared the docks, giggling over which boy they'd snatch up before the day ended.

Ruffling his own hair for a moment, Ryu sighed and soon muttered, "Annoying chicks. Hmm. Yo, boss, what about the rest of 'em? You know, the other ones." Salamander Ryu asked. He had a big heart after all, and this was one of those times that the fate of the other survivors was hindering his emotional progress. He was a man of passion after all! Such guilt weighed him down...

Those dark brown eyes swept to the side to notice a woman vibrantly walking with her round hips swaying and that heavy chest wobbling. They bounced so ridiculously that her funbags appeared to move in slow motion.

Ryu froze dramatically, and he glanced to the side, an arm rising until his finger uncurled and zeroed in on the endowed beauty. His neck( the only place that didn't throb in agony when he moved ) popped. "Yo, Kai... I've got something I need to settle before we leave here." Clearing his throat first, Ryu shouted, "Hey you!"

The woman froze, and then slowly faced Ryu. For such a babe she had a nasty snarl on her face. The gum smacking vixen's high pitched voice cried, "Buzz off creep! Less you want my boyfriend t' kick your ass! "

"I don't care _what _you have. I've a goal that I absolutely must achieve no matter what." Ryu warned before he socked his aching fists together and his eyes squinted in focused concentration. "Get ready."

After a short pause the woman shrieked, "HELP! PERVERTS! THEY'RE TRYING TO RAPE ME!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2014)

Annie dangled precariously from the edge of the roof. She dug her bloody fingernails into the ledge, hanging on for dear life. A flash of razor sharp steel plunged towards her hand. Annie cursed her luck as she let go, plummeting seven hundred feet to the street below. Her eyes gained focus and time slowed to a crawl. All she could think of was how in the hell she got into this mess.    

_24 hours earlier..._
Lord Alastar Roswald made his way down the packed avenue, flanked by knights in steel plated armor and burly men in black suits. Annie shadowed them from the rooftops above, eagle eyes scanning the crowd of onlookers. She was amused by their halfhearted cheers. What a sorry excuse for a parade, she thought. Some waved miniature flags with the World Government symbol while others tossed rose petals into the air. Annie couldn't help but wonder how many of these townsfolk, men and women who labored under the yolk of the Roswald Family, would rip the pompous nobleman to pieces if he didn't have a direct line to an Admiral. The fantasy nearly brought a smile to her face. 

*"Look alive there Kid. Now is not the time to daydream,"* a brusque but calm voice declared through her earpiece. 

Annie took a running leap and vaulted over to the next rooftop. "Yeah, yeah. Don't worry about me. I've got my eyes on the prize." 

"I think Annie was fantasizing about that date his lordship asked her on," a female voice chimed in. 

Annie glanced at the rooftops on the other side of the street. A raven haired woman stood atop the corner of a building. Annie flashed her a middle finger. "Yuck. I'd rather go out with a sea slug." 

"What's the difference?" 

*"Let's keep the chit chat to a minimum please."* 

"Yes dad," Annie replied with a roll of her eyes. 

*"Unidentified party approaching his lordship from the east corner."* 

Annie drew the sniper rifle from her back in one smooth motion and took aim. "I got him." The boy couldn't have been more than ten, coveralls tattered and soiled, toes sticking out of worn out shoes. He held a bouquet of roses.  Annie watched as  the boy stopped and bowed his head low, offering up the roses to Lord Alastar. Annie relaxed. "Little guy has guts," she muttered. 

Lord Alastar laughed and beckoned the boy to approach. Annie had to give the nobleman credit. His old man never would've let some common street urchin get that close. Hell, he probably would've had the kid shot or something.
*
"Shoot the boy!"* 

Annie thought she was hearing things. "Repeat?"

*"He has a..."* 

The explosion engulfed the entire block. Annie barely had time to duck as spirals of flame and heat blew past her, causing the entire building to shudder violently. Annie could hear shouting in her earpiece but in her daze could barely make any of it out. She leaned over the edge of the roof and surveyed the devastation, blinking away hot tears from the acrid smoke wafting upwards. 

"They're all dead."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*
*'Courage is almost a contradiction in terms. It means a strong desire to live taking the form of readiness to die.' - Gilbert K. Cheserton*

[Forged through Fire II]​
David, the name of the Vet that was treating both Dianna and Jackie, had moved the injured blonde into his bedroom. Jackie now sets across from her head bowed in deep thought. Her dark brown hair hung in her face messily as the realization of the events that had brought them to Davenport played through her head. Her composer hid her sorrow, but if one were to glimpse her jade green eyes a mixture of hurt and rage can be seen and that is what fueled her, kept her awake as it were. Setting there she barely acknowledged the three soft knocks that came to the door. A moment later the soft features of the Vet's wife popped into the room;  "May I come in?" is softly asked. Slowly Jackie nodded. Both David and Sheila were nice people. Well nice enough to take two Pirates in and help them instead of collecting what Bounty may be on their heads.

The small framed woman smiled, it was the first smile of compassion that Jackie has seen in many a years. Walking in she held a small silver tray. On it were fresh bandages and what medicines her husband could scrounge together that would be safe for Human consumption.  "May I redress your wounds?" she asks. Jackie tried a halfhearted smile. But the mere notion seemed to sicken her;   "No, I'm fine. Please. Look after Dianna." is replied in a hushed tone as she allowed her head to bow again. Sheila nodded. She knew Jackie was badly injured, but she also knew the stubborn streak she saw in the woman. Not too unlike herself in her younger days she thought to herself.  'Very well" is replied as she went to check on Dianna. Honestly she was surprised that either woman was still drawing breath. Both were torn to hell when her husband drug them in. 

Soon enough Jackie again is lost in thought to the point she doesn't hear Sheila bid them adieu. Pulling a small charm from between her bosom she allows a finger to trace over it's surface. Personally she was never good at mourning. Rage was the only emotion that she could relate too. But now she was feeling something different; that same feeling when she felt back then, when her world came crashing down all those years ago. The feeling of absolute despair. Tears wanted to form, but she wouldn't allow them,  "I swear to what ever god they hold dear Tobias... I'll make them suffer. I will carve your name. Rob's name. Jon's, Michelle's, Beth's all of them. I will tear your names into their souls." she grits under her breath. She small charm that Tobias had made her grew warmer with each pass of her thumb.  "Y-you can't beat yourself up." Dianna's voice weakly stated. Lightly startled Jackie slides the charm back in place, she couldn't allow Dianna to see weakness.  "You need to rest." Dianna scoffed at the remark as Jihl poked her head from beneath the sheets.  "I told you, two hours a month. I-I'm fine." is replied as she started to move,  "You know it's not your fault. There was no way we could have been prepared for that." is added as she sat up. 

For just a small moment in time sadness washed across Jackie's face;  "No, the weight of this is on my shoulders. A Captain doesn't allow her people to die for her." she states with vigor, the depths of sorrow flushed from Jackie's eyes, only rage flickered in it's place. ~

[Doorway of the McCoy Veterinary 'Hospital']

 "I fully understand Ms. Heather. But, but I cannot afford that much. Business has been dreadfully slow and your protection is. Well to say the least painfully expensive." David says with the utmost of respect even bowing to the armored woman. * "I care not for the trivial details Mr. McCoy. I'll will take your 'tax' by force if I have too. That wife of yours still has life in her, right?"*,  "Please, leave Sheila out of this, the business is mine." he begs. Heather sneered under her hood and a hand fired from her cloak around David's throat. * "If you can't pay your 'tax' I'm sure your wife's price to slavers will more than cover it."* is stated with a vile snap. David's eyes widen,  "N..no I'll pay. Please just a few more days..."

 David, is there a problem?" the commotion had caught Jackie's attention and brought her into foyer.  "Nu-nothing, you can..." is was too late, Heather had heard a new voice. Shoving David aside she peered into the room a yellow glow illuminating the darkness of her hood, * "And who have we here David? Guests?"*,  "Jean McCoy, David's Niece." Jackie states holding a hand out to greet the woman. Heather ignored the gesture though.  Pulling her hand into her hood she cupped her chin thoughtfully, * "Family is it, excellent. That means I'll have to charge you half times more on your tax. Or, I can take her. She'll fetch a higher price on the open market than your wife."* Heater states allowing her arm to drop. David's heart almost stopped.  "I-I can't afford that." David stated. Sweat rolled down his face, his shouting had inadvertently gotten this stranger involved.

Jackie quickly realized what was going on, it was one of the oldest ponzi schemes in the book, a protection racket most likely. Pulling her hands from her hips Jackie pulled one of her bigger stoned rings off a finger and handed it out; "Will this cover the tax?" is asked. The yellow glow turned blue as the ring was examined. truth be told it was more than worth the small tribute the McCoy's owed monthly. But Heather wasn't going to tell Jackie that. * "Barely."* is quickly snapped as she grabbed the ring. * "See you next month Mr. McCoy."* the woman states as sweetly as she can, but it comes off more vile. Turning from the doorway Heather makes her way to the next business that she personally collected from.  "Y-you didn't have to do that..." David states closing the door.  "No, I did. You've been too kind to Dianna and me. I guess she is part of that Red Star organization you spoke of?" Jackie asks.  "More like Mercenaries. They sailed in some time ago. Got the local Marines in their pockets. Now they squeeze who they can and sell or worse who they can't." is replied.

Jackie's lips curled in disgust, racketeering is one thing. But it was disgusting what that woman did simply because she said she was family to David. *That* settled very ill with Jackie.  "Protect that ring lady." Jackie stated turning on her heels.  "Wait, what?" David asks as Jackie walked out of the hallway. ~

[With Hector]

'The woman's mad' is the thought that ran through Hector's head. Taking a cigar from his coat he pulled himself from the wall. Turning he started to walk down the road toward his home. Striking a match against his face he pulled it to the cigar. But pauses short of lighting it. Looking back he shakes the small flame out. Charlotte was a pain in his ass. But the Red Stars were a bigger pain in his ass. The 'taxes' they charged him were getting more and more outrageous with each passing month. Even with his 'legit' front the Marines turned a blind eye to him and his growing plight. At this rate he wouldn't be able to fraternize with the lady folk around here.  "If he is crazy enough to go through with this." is mused as he stuffed his hands into his coat pockets,  "Then I may be crazy enough to assist." is added as he decides to shadow Jake a little longer.

 "Hell, if this goes according to plan, I may be able to squeeze some profit out of this." he grins biting down into his cigar as he does.  "Lead the way Mr. Seagull." ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2014)

Whoever said that awnings were great to break a fall were goddamn liars. Annie considered this as she crashed through the blue storefront awning and landed on a vegetable cart. Annie lay still atop the splintered cart, trying to come up with a word to describe the mindblowing agony she felt. Also was that a cucumber digging into the small of her back?  

*"Fuck!"* 

She was never the eloquent type anyway. Annie rolled over onto her side. With a trembling hand she fumbled inside her pouch and came up with a green pill. Annie popped the pill into her mouth and waited for the chemicals to do their magic.

"My that was quite a fall you took. Still ticking though aren't we? Look at you Annie. You're out of bullets. Out of hope. Out of luck. Why don't you just give up and let me kill you nice and easy okay?" a voice said. 

Annie gazed at the raven haired woman who stood over her, then shrugged. "When people try to kill me I tend to fight back. Sorry it's a habit." 

_20 hours earlier..._
Annie raced breathlessly through the side streets of the warehouse district, taking great care to avoid being followed. She replayed the incident in her minds eye over and over again, the bouquet of roses exploding like a brilliant supernova, the impact wave just as it consumed both Lord Alastar and the boy, then the entire street full of people. She had hesitated to pull the trigger for the briefest of seconds. Now over two hundred were dead because of her indecision, including a World Nobleman, the scion to the one of the most powerful families in the world. 

"Dammit he was just a kid!" Annie screamed. She glanced at her hands, balled up into tightly coiled fists. Blood began to trickle between her fingers.     

*"Annie where are you?"* a static filled voice crackled in her earpiece.  

"I'm hightailing it to you now," Annie exclaimed. All of Lord Alastar's agents had been ordered to rendezvous at a safe house designated only for worst case emergencies. This certainly qualified. 

*"I haven't been able to contact Sabrina. Have you found her?"* 

"Negative. I lost track of her in the chaos." 

There was a pause. *"Acknowledged. What's your ETA?"* 

"Ten minutes," Annie replied. It was a lie. 

*"We'll debrief when you arrive."* 

"Copy." 

She could see the vacant warehouse up ahead. Annie wanted to scope it out first before entering. It was just a precaution. She had always been paranoid even in the best of times. Only natural considering her line of work. Annie made her way around to the back of the warehouse, quiet as a ghost despite all the glass shards and bits of scrap metal on the ground. She could hear voices arguing inside. Suddenly a gunshot rang out. Annie drew her revolvers and kicked down the back door. She stopped short, eyes widening as she saw a black suited agent standing over the body of one of Lord Alastar's guards, smoking pistol in hand. She knew both men very well. Had coffee with the dead guard this morning in fact. The other was the closest thing in the world she had to a big brother. 

"Neville what the fuck is going on?!" Annie exclaimed. 

Neville Bogart was the chief of security to Lord Alastar. He was a tall man in his early thirties, well coiffed silver hair and goatee. Annie often teased him that he looked more like a banker than a trained killer, but killer he was and one of the best. Neville sighed. "You weren't supposed to see that." He pointed the pistol at Annie and shrugged. "It doesn't matter now. We're all dead anyway," he added, pulling the trigger.


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 1, 2014)

It has been more then 5 days since Foul has eaten, and another 6 since he's seen land to land ship so he could possibly grab something to eat. Foul was very hungry. He was willing to eat any thing at this point. From a green and blue fuzzing molding piece of cake to a rotten whore infested apple. 

"God why have you forsaken me? Was it for taking one to many free samples? Please...they where free. Send me something to eat. I'll take anything."

Foul laid there in his little dinky, being to weak to navigate, he had become lost at sea, and simply being pushed by the waves. Little did Foul know his luck would turn around, suddenly. 

"CRRRRRRRSH"

Foul's dinky hit some rocks of an island and he was flying from his dinky. Foul got up hurt and confused, he saw that his Dinky had be destroyed when it hit the rocks. So it seemed like he was stuck. 

"Just great, hungry and ship racked, well at least I'm on land maybe there's a village here, and maybe they have FOOD!!!"

Foul was excited to be on land and the idea that he'd be able to eat soon. Foul started to head up shore in search for a village and for food.

Foul wondered around for awhile and couldn't find any Village or anime planets to eat, not even animals to eat. 

"Man what kind of island is this?"

Foul started to think he had died and this was his hell. then Foul made his way through some trees and found a large wear house like building. This building looked pretty scary, but Foul was to hungry to notice, he herd some gun fire and the sound of machines. He had hope they where making pies. 

"God Pie would be good right about now..." 

While Foul tried looking for people that didn't have guns and food, he tried thinking about stuff to keep his mind off his hunger. 

"Maybe they're just hungry and frustrated like me? But they're just more violent about it..hmmmmm."

Then Foul notice something, a slightly open door, to a big wear house. Foul thought since he couldn't find any food outside then maybe there might be food inside. Foul pushed open the big sliding door, and things started to look up for him. The room was filled with trees that had fruit hanging from. Foul almost cried, he did for a little bit. He walked up to the closest tree and picked a fruit. Before he took that first bite the thought "Something familiar about theses fruits" but he didn't care. Foul took the biggest bite he could.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[The Brown Dart, Grand Line]​*​
[Brown Dart; Blazing a Trail into the Grand Line]​
Jimmy scratched at his bare chin as the large woman lumbered over to the group. Despite her size if she had a head of hair and not a fro he may find her appealing. Pulling another cigarette from his vest he places it between his lips as he watched Henrietta about slap the lungs out of old pretty boy. Chuckling  a bit as Kyudo tried to play it off cool Jimmy produces a match. Digging his thumbnail into the head of the match he pulls down lighting it. The small flame flickers to life. Still a very viable Gumbo ingredient Henrietta makes her intentions clear. She'd break anyone that Zash put in front of them. Drawing wind as he waved the flickering match under his smoke he lights it. Puffing out a ring of white smoke he listened as Foulcaster implored them to remember why they joined. 

Jimmy didn't care too much for the semantics of it all. Nor did he care why the rest of these cut throats had joined this little crew. All Jimmy needed was a scent, a reason and an opportune moment to act on the reason. Tipping his hat back as he walked toward the railing he looked to the open sea while folding his arms.  "Dat right pretty. Ya bet'cha." he muses puffing out another ring of smoke. After taking a moment to take in the vastness of the Grand Line he tilts his head.  "Wonder wat des Grand Line folk like?" he puzzled as he decides to pull one of his large hunting knives from it's sheath. Putting it under a nail he starts to clean the gunk from under it. Peeling flesh from bone was a dirty task, not as dirty as tanning. But dirty non the less. 

[Somewhere in the New World, the Maelstrom] 

 "Get up." a heavy boot lands squarely in the ribs of a Pirate Hunter. The man groans loudly as he is picked four and a half feet from the surface of the bone deck. Above head the black flag of the Hydra Pirate flapped in the breeze as the Hunter crashed back down onto the deck of the ship. The man that barked at him a moment ago smirks as he pulled a cigar from his vest. A grenade rattled around his neck as he brought the rolled tobacco to his lips.  "Thought you were suppose to be a strong one." is added as he struck a match across the injured man's face. The man reeled from that sudden pain.

 "You're a monster Paulsgrave" is snorted in pain as the man wrapped his arms around his sore, strained to the point of fractured ribs.  "Monster he says." Paul laughs.  "Treesplitter, this man says I'm a monster." Williams states. The large red headed woman scoffs at the accusation.  "The only monster I see here is the man that would attack an official of the World Government." is replied as she walked in the background of the crew. Pulling the Hunter's face to his own Williams gives a vile grin.  "I don't care if the World Government abolished your Bounty Williams and I don't care if your'e a War Lord either." he says struggling to get from the man's iron grip.  "I've seen what you are capable of. I know it was you that also almost burned to Holy City to the ground." Williams nodded his head,  "Oh, is that so?" he asks blowing rancid smoke in the man's face. Pulling the cigar from between his teeth he pushes it close to the Hunter's forehead.

Smiling he pauses then pulls it back, snuffing it on his tongue and spits a mixture of blood, spit and burnt flesh on the man. Standing he puts the cigar back into his vest,  "Night Raven!" from above a man drops to the deck,  "Yes Captain?" he asks. Producing a bone dart he tosses it at the feet of the Pirate Hunter as he stood,  "Take this gentleman. To the Bone Pits." ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2014)

Annie traced the arc of the bullet as it tumbled out of the barrel of Neville's pistol. All the fine details engraved into the casing, even the tiniest imperfections, were clear to her razor sharp eyes. Annie took aim and fired. She had done this countless times before. Could do it with her eyes closed in fact. She saw the collision of both bullets in mid air, shards of metal exploding in a miniature fireball. Annie trained her revolvers back on Neville.  "You should know better than that fella." 

Neville chuckled and tossed the pistol away. "No disrespect meant. I just wanted to see that trick one last time." 

"Why'd you kill that guard? He's one of us." 

Neville peeled away the leather gloves from his hands then loosened his tie. He took a slow but deliberate step towards Annie. "I've been ordered to eliminate all of you." 

"That's crazy talk. Why the hell would you murder your own comrades!?" 

"Isn't it obvious Annie? We exist to protect the Roswald Family. If we can no longer perform this function then what good are we? Our punishment is death for failing to protect his lordship. Saint Bartholomew himself gave me the command." 

Neville took another step towards her. Annie backed away. She didn't want to believe him but the truth was painfully clear to her now. Though she sometimes forgot, they were all nothing more than slaves, just playthings for the Nobles, to be discarded at their whim. Her mind raced for a solution. "We can fix this Neville...find the one's responsible. We can make this right!" She could hear the desperation in her own voice. A part of her hated how she sounded. 

Neville shook his head. "That ship sailed the moment you hesitated to put a bullet between the boy's eyes." He jabbed an index finger her way. "I ordered you to shoot him and you froze. I taught you better than that." 

Annie's eyes welled up with tears. "So you gonna kill yourself after this is done fella?! Is that how it works?" 

"After the Admiral arrives I will return to Saint Bartholomew for judgement. I have no doubt my execution will be very painful."   

Annie felt her blood go cold at that one word. "Admiral..." 

Neville was now close enough to leap at Annie. "The council has ordered that this entire island and everyone on it must burn to ash." He reached out to grab her. 

"Don't take another step fella!" Annie screamed.

*BANG!* 

Neville's head snapped back from the impact of the bullet, right between the eyes. He cracked his neck from side to side and stared hard at Annie, not even a bruise where the bullet had struck. *"Tekkai,"* he muttered. That was a new trick. His fist moved in a blur, slamming into her gut with the force of a sledgehammer and lifting her off her feet. Annie doubled over and collapsed to her knees, gasping for air.  Neville positioned himself behind her. "Trust me it's better this way. You wouldn't have gotten far. None of us would have. The World Government's resources are vast, her reach long, and we can't run forever." Annie felt his hands wrap around her neck like a vice grip. "Sorry kiddo," he whispered. Annie reached for one of the black cartridges lining her belt. She pulled the pin and tossed it upwards, closing her eyes. A blinding flash of light engulfed the entire warehouse. Neville cried out in pain. Annie reversed his hold and tripped him to the floor. She spun about and made a quick dash for the back door. "Flash grenade friend!" she cried. 

Neville snarled with rage, waving his hands about in a frenzy. "YOU'RE JUST MAKING THINGS WORSE FOR YOURSELF ANNIE! DO YOU HEAR ME!!!"


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jake K. Thalassa|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Davenport, Grand Line*​
*
“I appreciate thieves who do their research, but at least you recognize worth when you see it.”
― M.L. LeGette, The Orphan and the Thief ​*
"This is going to be tough..." Jake muttered as he swept through Davenport after swiping a wealthy looking gent's money sack. He purchased a new coat and a matching fedora to help mask his identity a little better. He donated the rest to the lap of some startled hobo crashing near a trash can burning garbage for warmth, ignoring the, "What the...? Hey! T-thank you!"

Sitting, arms crossed, the most Jake gathered was that the Red Stars was a organization of mercenaries, and they had the run of the place. At least in the shadows. Propped on a crate, Jake's heel rhythmically clapped against the wooden seat, his mind going through various ways of taking on these thieves. Stealing from the poor? Well, that just made them a worthy target in his eye. 

It soon dawned on Jake that he was being followed. Earlier, even, but whoever it was... was good. Jake decided to get the drop on his stalker, and popped down to slip into a small walkway. When the person entered he did so to see Jake standing with a hand on his hip, the other aiming his revolver. "Nice to meet'cha. Now would you like to explain why you've been following me all day...?"












Ghost's eerily deep robotic voice replied, so loud and disturbing that it sent a chill down Jake's spine. After a short pause, Ghost's blade nearly clipped Jake's head off. The injured pirate dropped backwards to let the blade whoosh overhead as he fired back, but his swiftly discharged bullet bounced uselessly off of the machine-man's metallic chest. There wasn't even a dent in his hardened armor. The cyborg's glowing eyes haunted Jake as it seemed to scan his abilities. A few more of the machines closed in on him from different exit points, further confusing the already puzzled Jake.

"Seastone blades...? They must be Red Stars..." Jake whispered, and after tossing his coat up and off, the cyborgs fired every gunblade they possessed, chopping the coat and what they concluded was Jake to pieces. When they scanned for him they recognized no signal or sign of Jake's presence in the vicinity.

After a short pause Ghost's inhuman instructed to the other units, "Find the target."

In the sewers of Davenport Jake slipped off, pinching his nose as he escaped. Those things, whatever they were, were ridiculously fast and certainly weren't human. How could they not be, though...? Jake heard of robots in rumor, but it all seemed like fairy tales to keep a child interested, not truth. He kept running alongside the small path to the side to avoid the disgusting sewage flowing beside him. 

When he reached the end of the drain with the water spilling out into the sea Jake kicked at the bars until they came loose. He grunted from the effort of a final blow and almost flew out after, stumbling a bit in the process. "Whew... I need to get to that place. Skull Island. If I'm going to take these guys down..." He concluded while dropping down enough to hang loosely onto the edge of the drain.

"F-fuck!" Jake managed as his grip slipped. His hand still hadn't recovered fully from nearly being crushed, and it also shot his mind back to the end of that life or death struggle. One finger after another loosened until his popped off, and the result was a wildly tumbling Jake barreling down the side of a rocky drop. "Ouch! Fuck! Ngh! Oof!" Jake grunted or yelped with each stinging clip of rock.

"Shit!" Jake yelped, arms flapping as he bounced off of a particularly large rock that stabbed his back and led to a ramp which launched him up into the air. Jake's mind was reeling as he plummeted towards a small boat tied to a post at the docks. After crashing onto it he winced and flopped up, the wind knocked out of him, and then landed at last... breathlessly wheezing while immense pain burned through his nerves. He barely managed to croak out a winded, "Ow..."

"Hey! This is my boat!" A sailor shouted as he approached the odd scene of some weird guy with a lopsided fedora relaxing in his coat. Several muscular or beefy sailors gathered around their pissed off friend with equally menacing expressions. Most had anvils, hearts, or something of the like tattooed on an arm. 

"Er, yeah... sorry 'bout that... I think I may need to borrow your boat..." Jake managed as he weakly crawled to a sitting position. Shutting his eyes for a moment to properly endure his suffering, Jake exhaled shakily when his back hit the front of the boat.

"No, the only thing you're gonna borrow an ass whoopin'!" The sailor warned, and one of his enormous forearms pulled out a can of something. He lifted the can with his hand and squeezed it fiercely. His irregular strength sent the green contents practically flying into the sailor's mouth.

Jake carefully read the can. What was it supposed to be that made the man so obnoxiously confident, anyway? What he read on the can baffled a still disoriented Jake...

"Spinach...? And exactly what is that supposed to do?"​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabrina prepared to stab Annie. Suddenly a hail of cannonballs filled the air. Buildings exploded around them as literal hellfire rained down from above. Sabrina gazed in disbelief at the mayhem and quickly backed away. 

Annie shook her head, grimacing as she forced herself to a sitting position. "I think the marines have arrived..." Judgement had finally come to the island. Which meant an Admiral wouldn't be too far behind. 

_16 hours earlier..._
Annie slipped quietly through the window of her motel room. She had to move fast and grab what she could. The clock was ticking. Not just for her, but for all the people on this island. Annie tensed up as she heard someone fumbling about inside the bathroom. She drew her revolvers and crept towards the open door.

"Where the fuck are the meds!?" a voice cried. 

A tall raven haired woman stepped out of the bathroom. She froze as she came face to face with the business end of Annie's revolvers. "Hiya Sabrina," Annie said with a mock smile. Sabrina Allgood was one of the Roswald Family's top assassins. She was a few years older than Annie, known as a loose cannon within the program, even a pycho. In short Annie quite liked her, but not so much that she wouldn't blow the woman's brains out if she made the wrong move. "You've got five seconds to explain yourself before I put a bullet through your temple." 

Sabrina took a deep breath. She seemed on edge. Even more so than usual. "I went to the safehouse. It was a damned bloodbath. What the fuck happened Annie?" 

Annie studied her eyes for a moment. The woman seemed genuinely confused. Annie sighed and holstered her revolvers. "The old man ordered Neville to eliminate us. They're sending an Admiral to raze this entire island to the ground." 

Sabrina's jaw fell agape. "An Admiral..." 

Annie made a dash for the ammo case beneath her bed. It was funny how that one word had such an effect on people. Annie began grabbing as much ammo as she could carry. 

"Which Admiral?" Sabrina asked.  

"Does it really matter? They're all monsters," Annie exclaimed. "But that's not our problem right now. We've got to leave this island before Neville can get to us." 

Sabrina paced back and forth across the room, muttering under her breath. Annie had never seen her in such a state. Sabrina stopped and turned towards Annie, wild eyed. "Please tell me you have some meds." 

Annie pulled a plastic bag of multicolored pills from her rucksack, red, green, blue. She tossed the bag at Sabrina. "Thanks," Sabrina exclaimed gratefully, hands trembling. Each pill had a different effect. The blue's suppressed a person's emotions. Annie never took those. They made her feel dead on the inside. She supposed that was the point of course. The green's numbed all sensation of physical pain, while the red's provided a short but very intense surge of adrenaline. The pills weren't meant to be combined, and taking all three could cause serious complications. Annie did a double take as Sabrina swallowed two of each.

"Are you nuts?" 

Sabrina's eyes fluttered. She shuddered slightly and then smiled at Annie. "Now that's what I call a pick me up." Annie glanced at her strangely. "Whatever." She grabbed a ratty old teddy bear from atop her pillow and stuffed it into her rucksack. Suddenly she felt the wire of a garrote slip tightly around her throat. Annie was lifted off her feet and slammed against the floor.  "Don't...do...this...Sabrina..." Annie gasped, fighting for air. 

"This isn't personal Annie. Trust me. This is about survival. Maybe old man Roswald will spare me if I kill you and Neville."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire III]​
 "Wait, Jackie! Wait!" David shouts as he follows her through his house. The hotheaded woman stopped stomping toward the room that Dianna rested.  "Yes?" is asked, she peered over her shoulder with all the frightening presence that the Behemoth could offer. David gulped, but took a step forward.  "What are you doing?" he asks drawing a hand close to his neck. Jackie's eyes rolled.  "At the moment. I'm going to retrieve my hat." she states as she again started to move. In either a moment of utmost bravery or utter stupidity David makes a mad dash cutting Jackie off from the rest of his home. 

 "I-I'm not stu-stupid Jackie. What are you thinking? You're half dead." he states holding both arms out wide.  "Half alive is all I need to get done what I need to get done." is replied as she motioned with a hand for him to step aside.  "Why? This isn't your fight. Why would _you_ stick your neck for us?" is asked. Jackie sucked her lower lip at the question. Moving a hand through her disheveled hair she contemplated the question.  "I was taught as a little girl that there are lines that should ne'er be crossed as my daddy would say. If I allow _Heather_ or _anyone_ to compromise what was instilled in me I may as well cast my name away too." she states. David looked as confused as he ever did. 

 "So, if you'll kindly move so I'm not forced to move you. I'll end your pest problems around this pissy little port." is stated with a bit of a visceral growl.  "Why, what does a name have to do with it, what were",  "My name is Jackie D. Roberts, and I was taught by my dad, Bart, that family should be respected. If that Bitch would sell your wife into slavery over the price of a ring. Then she'd do it to her own." Jackie pushed pass the stunned man. Pausing she looked back,  "Besides. I really liked that ring." is added as she slipped into the makeshift ICU.  "Come on Jihl, you're with me." is announced as she pulled her tattered hat from the dresser it was sitting. ~

-Some Months Ago-

 "So, the great Victor the Ink Blood is nothing more than a glorified librarian?" Samantha fights a laugh at the old man's expense. Victor sneered,  "Slip these binds off and I'll show you what a 'glorified librarian' can do young lady." is snapped back. Sam spat at his feet.  "Sorry old man, that boat will never sail." she states crossing her arms. Bart clears his throat telling the two he was still quite there,  "Ye two quite finished because I still have a bit of business to attend to with Victor." is stated firmly. Sam nodded,  "Before you go, are your Templars gathered?" is asked. Sam shook her head.

 "No, sir. All the men are accounted for. But Marx was killed, so the Templars are short a Navigator." is replied. Victor smiled,  "I can navigate, is that the job you have in mind because if it is",  "Aye, you can navigate. But no Victor. I'll be given me ship's Navigator to the Templar. Oh and Samantha. No quarter. I want to you and yours to destroy every Marine vessel and stronghold you grace. Ye should have plenty of me colors to let the World Government who is responsible." Bart shifts his weight and attention back to Victor.  "Ye on the other hand have two options. Serve under me watchful eye or waste away here." ~~

[With Hector]

Hector pinched the bridge of his nose, this has just went from fuck me, to dry fuck me please. Leaning against the wall he watched as Jake was surrounded by Ghost Face and his goons. His hand lightly trembled. Motor breath was one of queen bitches heavy hands. Not your standard goon. Biting on that cigar he steeled his hand as he slid it up under his coat, reaching for one of his axes his thoughts only went to Sally for some weird reason,  "Well" he states under his breath,  "At least I got to bed ya once Sally, too bad we couldn't play more. Cause Hector is about to be a bonafied dumb-ass." he adds with the same hushed cursing. Well it was a good run, helping her keep her 'honor' what a sham, like the rest of this town.

But by the time that Hector had talked himself into helping Jake despite not knowing if Jake was good enough to take on the Red Stars the fight was already done. Hector's eyes were sharper than chrome domes, so he sees that Jake had slipped into the sewers which brings a smile to the man's face.  "I know where that leads" he muses. With a dash he takes off. 

-Some Time Later-

The sailor downs the can of spinach with an impressive flex of forearm strength popping the can like bubble wrap. Jake was at a loss as the man's muscles started to bulge and contort. The stick anchors on his disproportionate forearms grew into huge buster call canons and fired at nothing sinking a ship that wasn't there a moment earlier before turning back into anchors. When it looked like it was about to get down and dirty a rock bounces off one of the other sailor's head. All gazes turn up to the dock, sitting lighting his cigar was Hector,  "Pops, don't tell me you still believe that sloppy, shit tasting spinach gives you superpowers." Hector asks puffing out a ring of smoke.  "Hector is that you? Ah-ge-ge-ge-ge-ge-ge" with a leap the sailor is up on the upper pier with the man dressed in brown, wrapping him in a massive bear hug.  "Pops, the ribs!" is grunted just before Hector is dropped,  "Sorry 'bout that.",  "I see you still have that nightmare inducing laugh too. How you been pops?" Hector asks. The sailor slaps him on the back,  "Not bad, tell me. You know him?" is asked.

The pipe the sailor was chewing on is pointed in Jake's direction.  "Nope." the response leads to the other sailors starting to close in on Jake,  "But." a puff of smoke rolls from Hectors mouth and the prison rape scene is put on hold for a second time.  "But?",  "If you're as unhappy as I with the Reds, he _may_ be crazy enough to put the odds in our favor." ~~~


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 2, 2014)

After testing the fruit he knew where he saw the fruit from before. It was the fruit he farmed back home before the marines took all the trees.

"What are threes doing here?!"

Foul eat six more the fill him up, then packed away 12 for later. It was time for Foul to be on his way. Foul left the building and headed back back towards the forest but then he saw a path.

"This is probably a better way to travel."

Foul walked along the path hopping to find village soon, he could have ran and and got to the end in seconds but he didn't want to burn off all the food he just eat. It was obvious people where her, marines for sure, how else could his islands plums trees get here. So some people must live here some people even if they where marines. Foul wouldn't feel bad hijacking a marine ship, he really needed one to get off the island. He thought about the island and wondered what those odd noises where early

"Differently people here. Should I try to talk to any, they could all be marines. Well I'll see when and if I run into any of them I just hope to find a ship."

Then as Foul saw ahead an orchard, some one in it. Maybe they could help him find a ship he thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2014)

Sabrina twisted the steel wire around Annie's throat. Her strength was abnormal, fueled by an adrenaline surge from the pills. Annie scrambled to her feet, desperation mode in full effect as she felt the lights begin to dim. She pulled a knife from her holster and stabbed Sabrina's thigh. Blood gushed from the wound but Sabrina merely smiled. Annie cursed aloud at the dumb move. 

"I'm high on greenie's remember? No pain!"

She slammed Annie against a wall, nearly drilling her head clean through the cheap plaster. The knife fell from Annie's grip. She saw stars and felt herself blacking out. "There we go. Don't fight it. Just drift away into dreamland," Sabrina cooed in a soft voice. Annie groped for the tiny spray canister dangling from her belt, awkwardly aiming the tiny nozzle. Sabrina howled as the red mist shot towards her eyes.  

"Do the greenie's make you immune to mace?" Annie screamed. It was a special little homemade concoction, much more potent than the normal thing. She felt just enough give in the steel wire to twist around and free herself. The rush of oxygen to her brain made her feel dizzy and lightheaded. Annie powered through the disorientation and spun about, elbowing Sabrina across the side of the head. Sabrina hit the floor, still clawing at her burning eyes and howling like a wild animal.

"You are so fucking done when I get my hands on you!" 

"Get in line," Annie retorted, snatching her rucksack off the bed and making a break for the window. Sabrina snatched up her ankle just a few inches from the window pane. Annie crashed onto her stomach. Sabrina reeled her in across the rug like a fisherman, squinting at Annie through a haze of chemicals. Annie kicked her across the jaw with her free leg but it only seemed to make the woman angrier. Sabrina dove atop Annie, knife in hand. Annie brought up both her forearms and crossed them, stopping the blade just a few inches from her face. Sabrina pressed down. Annie's arms trembled as she resisted, but the woman was stronger. The point of the blade crept closer and closer to Annie's right eyeball. 

"You always have to make things so difficult. Always a fucking drama queen. WE WOULDN'T BE IN THIS MESS IF YOU HAD JUST TAKEN THE SHOT!" 

Tears streamed down Sabrina's face. Annie could see that she had lost it. The woman was now officially a citizen of crazy town. But even in her drug fueled ravings, Sabrina was right. They could've avoided all this if she had just done her job, shooting a ten year old boy. For the briefest of moments Annie considered just giving up, letting Sabrina stab her to death. A part of her even wanted it. Then the door to the room burst open. Both women turned in unison, momentarily forgetting their death struggle. Annie expected to see Neville striding through. Instead a ragtag looking group of men and women barged in, leveling rifles in their direction. A bespectacled man in a black leather trenchcoat entered last. He had unruly brown hair and a face lined with scars, piercing amber eyes bright and focused. He gazed at Annie and Sabrina with an amused expression. 

"Ladies please. You didn't have to go through all this trouble just to entertain us. No sudden movements now. I don't want my men to shoot you." 

Annie didn't struggle as they hoisted her up, but Sabrina cursed and writhed about in a mad fit. It took three of them just to pin her down and restrain her arms. Annie turned towards the man in the trenchcoat as they handcuffed her. Something about his face was familiar but she couldn't quite pin it down. "Who the hell are you fella, the local librarian?" 

He bowed at Annie with a flourish. "Jim Hawkins at your service."

Annie's eyes widened. That name was on every government assassin's bingo book. "The revolutionary commander?"  

"In the flesh," he said with a smile. 

His smiling face was the last thing she saw as they placed a black hood over her head. Annie felt a sharp prick against her arm. In an instant she fell limp, falling into darkness.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook*

Tie yourself to the mast. A guy she literally just met. And they are on a shitty ass boat. And he asked her to tie herself to the mast. She looked at him as if he was crazy, which was pretty much the default way she looked at him now. 

The ride was a stormy one the boat rocked left and right and Rena held on to the mast for dear life. It wasn't quite a rowboat but by no means was it a reliable ship - at least it didn't seem like one. As the boat bounced around the waves, her first intinct was to go for the rudder; try to steer the damn thing before it crashed into the epic looking mountain ahead, but then, because it was a smaller boat the gap where the water was flowing into was huge in comparison.

They approached the entrance to the Grand Line and she saw why the Captain of Loguetown was not fussed about pirates landing there and going towards Reverse Mountain. It was sabotage. Sure this was dangerous but no way there could be THAT many wreckages. It was like a graveyard for ships and the crews that inhabited them. What she witnessed was the death of hundreds of dreams.

Damn, that was good. She made a note to put that into an article. 

The ship shot up the comparatively large entrance and raced UP THE FUCKING MOUNTAIN. It defied all logic. Her new captain nonchalantly pointed to the sea as the ship broke through the misty white clouds and gave her a view she would never forget. She suppressed the urge to close her eyes in terror at the entire scenario - as a journalist she needed at least to bear witness. How this Diego person could remain so calm was a mystery, but perhaps that's the type of person you needed to be in order to traverse the sea. 

She kept that mind; if not for her article, then for herself. Enjoy the moment - don't fear it. 

Rena smiled and nodded at the sight before her. Even with the ship airborne. Even if she died in the next 5 seconds, she had seen a sight that only a few people in the world could say that they had seen. She was going to ensuire though that she survived past 5 seconds, even past 5 hours or 5 days or months! She was going to live another 50 years and tell everyone, all the stories she was going to make here. 

Fuck you Steven - I'll be the number one journalist you hack!

*Earlier *

Rena looked around, ensuring she was alone when she pulled out the items she had nabbed from the marine base. She had made an excuse to Diego that she needde to bring some things and he was kind enough to oblige and waited on the boat for her. That was fine; she needed only a few minutes to read through it all.

She had only got fragments of information. Something about a weapon of great magnitude. An ancient weapon. Two of them and the location to a map which has the location of a fragment! A series of switches that needed to be pressed at the same time. 3 of them - all at separate locations. Knowing these sorts of things there would be a caveat involved, or perhaps a trap. Either way a degree of trust and intelligence would be needed to activate them. 

Either way she was in possession of some incredibly hot information. Not something she could publish either - not without solid proof. She needed to find more piece to the puzzle, perhaps find an actual piece and maybe a blueprint? It must exist in the Grand Line somewhere. She inspected the paper for more clues - nothing apparent. She even used a black light on it. All it pointed towards was an island in the sky and a temple. 

Yeah, there was no way she could publish that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2014)

*Rufio Rivelli, Terror Minor Annoyance of the High Seas
Davenport, Grand Line*

Rufio sat on the edge of a bridge and stared into the still water below him. Though there was nobody sitting next to him, he could clearly see a grand total of three figures reflected in the water. They both looked like him, but instead of his trademark blue sweartshirt, one wore a black one. The other wore a red one.

The Rufio with the black sweatshirt shook his head slowly. _"You are literally the worst person ever. Of all time."_

*Rufio's Self Loathing
Usually Ignored
Growing Steadily Since Being Kicked Out*

"That's not true!" The Rufio in the red sweatshirt said. "You have lots of great qualities! Have you seen your abs recently? I mean _damn, son_!"

*Rufio's Confidence
Used to Being Top Dog
Struggling*

_"You've been a "pirate" for months now, right?"_ Self-Loathing asked, making air quotes around the word pirate. _"I mean, that was the goal after you got your ass kicked out of your parents' basement. I believe your exact words were, "I'm gonna rock this pirating shit better than I rock girls' virginity, if you know what I mean." Were those not your exact words?"_

Rufio nodded glumly. "It seemed so clever, at the time," he said to the reflected imaginings of two pieces of his mind. A couple walking behind him gave him an odd look and hurried along their walk. 

"It was clever, dude!" Confidence protested. "Clever as fuck! You should write quotes for a living!"

"I've considered it before," Rufio said, running his hands through his hair. It didn't seem like such an appealing idea anymore. 

_"But you didn't devote yourself to the life of a quote maker,"_ Self-loathing continued. _"You devoted yourself to the life of a pirate. And I don't know if you know the exact numbers, but you've been kicked out of thirty-one crews so far. You didn't last more than twelve hours under that hot blonde captain. What was her name? Rhea?"_

"Aw man," Rufio groaned. "She was just mad cause I tried to cop a feel when she passed me in the barracks. I thought she was gonna take my hand off, for real."

_"Yeah, you're kind of a colossal dumb-ass. But at least it's nothing new."_

"YOU ARE A SEXY MAN WITH LOTS OF REDEEMING QUALITIES!" Confidence shouted, waving his arms wildly to properly emphasize his point.

Rufio shook his head ruefully. "No, the me with the depressing black sweatshirt is right. I'm pathetic." He groaned. "I have no useful skills! Barely anyone wants to hire a useless idiot like me, and they never tolerate me because I'm nothing special."

At that, the water rippled. When it cleared, a fourth Rufio sat next to Confidence, this one wearing a threadbare green sweatshirt. "But what if you did have useful skills?"

*Rufio's Guile
Criminally Underrated
Usually Used for Picking Up Chicks*

The other three Rufios turned to stare at him suspiciously. Even Confidence didn't seem so convinced.

"Think about it! What if we say we're like...a cook? Or a navigator? Every crew needs one of those. How hard can it be to fake?"

"Sounds boring," Confidence countered. "If we're going to lie our heads off, why not at least do something exciting? Like a doctor!"

"Can we fake being a doctor?"

_"Absolutely not."_

"Of course we can! Easy-peasy!"

"I'm liking this doctor idea."

_"Wow, there is absolutely no way this can end poorly."_

"See, even meany black sweatshirt is coming around!"

Rufio grinned a maniacal grin, and the three extra reflections in the water popped suddenly. He hopped down off the bridge, the water freezing under him as he dashed towards the town square. It was idea time.

*Several Hours Later...*

It wasn't long before the town was almost entirely covered in posters. Rufio wasn't often the motivated type, but when he was nothing could stand in the way of his special kind of genius.


*Adventuring on the high seas?
Banged up? Bruised? Beaten?
Rufio Rivelli, doctor for hire, is the man for you!
Standard doctoring rates apply, unless you are hot.*​
The perfect crime. Now all he needed to do was kick back and wait for the hiring requests to come pouring in. It was very easy being him, sometimes. Very easy indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2014)

Annie slowly came to. It took her a moment to break through the haze of whatever sedative they had injected her with, vision finally coming into focus. Annie groaned audibly. "I just had this crazy dream. My partner was trying to kill me and then I got kidnapped by some revolutionary palooka."  Annie looked up and saw Sabrina staring daggers at her "Oh wait...that actually happened." They sat at opposite ends of a round table, like you'd find in any quaint outdoor cafe. Their arms were free but their ankles were shackled to the floor by thick steel chains. One tug and Annie knew she wasn't busting out of them. Not in this century at least. Annie took in their dimly lit surroundings. They were underground, in some kind of wine cellar it seemed. Dusty bottles of wine lined the walls. In the corner was a pile of casks, bearng the Roswald family crest.

"Where are we?"  Annie asked. 

"How in the hell should I know," Sabrina snapped. "I just woke up same as you." 

The wildness in Sabrina's eyes was gone and she seemed clear and lucid enough. Annie guessed she had finally levelled off the meds. "Well at least we have some time for a chat," Annie said, staring pointedly at Sabrina. "You tried to kill me." 

Sabrina rolled her eyes. "You would've done the same in my shoes." 

"Bullshit," Annie said, without missing a beat. "I don't betray my partners." 

"Then you're even dumber than I thought you were," Sabrina responded. She leaned forward in her chair, glaring at Annie. "I took pity on you. Showed you the ropes. So you think that makes us BFF's or something? Maybe we can have a slumber party and do each other's nails, gossip about all the cute guys we've shot to death." Sabrina leaned back and cackled with laughter. "Newsflash Annie, there's no such thing as friendship in our business. Your partner one day could be your target the next." She paused and looked Annie up and down with disdain. "We're cold blooded killing machines. Or at least I am. Because I have no fucking clue what you are anymore."  

Footsteps could be heard descending the cellar stairs. Sabrina glanced at Annie and ran an index finger across her throat. Annie flipped her the bird in response. "Anytime," Annie mouthed silently. Jim Hawkins appeared, bearing a silver tray. "Good morning ladies. I thought you two might be getting a little hungry." He placed the tray onto the table then lifted the lid.  Annie blinked in surprise at the strange crimson fruit. It was shaped almost like a pear. Dark spirals ran across the mottled skin.  

Annie looked up at Hawkins. "Is that what I think it is?" 

Hawkins considered her question. "Hmm...yes and no." He circled around Annie and Sabrina. "I'm sure you two are aware of my complicated history with the World Government." Annie remained silent. She had read his bio while in the program. Dr. Jim Hawkins had been a well known scientist for the World Government. There was a lab accident and then he somehow ended up on the run. Most of the details were highly classified. He resurfaced a few years ago as an ally to the revolutionary leader. "What you see here is no ordinary devil fruit. It is the culmination of years of research. Many lives were sacrificed to make this a reality." Hawkins grimaced visibly. "Far too many lives."  

"I appreciate the show and tell fella, but what's the point of all this?" Annie asked. 

"He wants one of us to eat the fucking thing," Sabrina said, eyes fixated on the devil fruit.  

Hawkins smiled. "Bingo, but there's a catch. You see I haven't worked out all the kinks yet so there may be a sixty to seventy percent chance that the subject will explode." 

Annie and Sabrina exchanged wide eyed looks. Hawkins grabbed a chair and sat  between them. He turned from Sabrina to Annie, grinning. "So, who wants to volunteer?"


----------



## DVB (Feb 4, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Grand Line- Destination: Blood Moon Island
Arc I: Legend of the Virgin in Crimson and Stalking Beast
*
"Hey Lucy, are you feeling okay?" Diego asked her when they were now officially in the Grand Line. They were passing the lighthouse that served as the first checkpoint of the Grand Line. Diego saw that there were the remains of a few ships around, but this didn't deter him much. However, he did fish out a rather nice and reliable-looking telescope. 

He looked through it. The Log Pose would normally take a while to adjust, but he was able to spot an island close enough. It had a large crescent moon-shaped mountain that gleamed a slight blue in the moonlight. "All right, I spotted our first island. Time to check it out," Diego noted as he smiled. He adjusted the ship and there was a nice wind to head them there. It was a pretty lucky start, though there was a feeling of omniousness coming from the moon island.

Eventually, the two made it to the pier and left the Brave Drop there, nice and safe. The moon seemed unusually large and bright over this particular island.

On the pier where a lone lighthouse stood, there was also a sign. Diego went to read it. "Welcome to Blood Moon Island: Home of moon pearls, blue crescent pepper fruits and comet berries," he read before seeing the icon was that of a moon and a being in it. That was strange.

"This is pretty interesting," Diego said. Beyond the small beach, there appeared to be an orchard of strange fruit. The first resembled peppers. They had a distinct crescent shape and were light blue in color. They were about the size of bananas, but definitely had the texture of peppers. There were also some bushes growing. If one leaned down, they noticed the berries had a strange gravely surface, almost like shell. 

There was some light in the distance, coming from a lantern, where a girl was picking some of the crescent fruits. 

Diego led the way to check out what was going on. "Wonder how the fruit tastes?" Diego says before he thought he saw some shadows moving.

"You saw that?" he asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2014)

Annie had never seen a devil fruit  before, but she had encountered those endowed with the wonderous powers they conferred. They were so rare that she never even contemplated a life as an ability user. As she stared at the devil fruit on the table, the possibilities suddenly seemed endless. The only drawback of course that she might explode. She glanced at Hawkins, the revolutionary commander reponsible for the mess that her life had become. "So basically you want one us to eat a ticking time bomb?" 

Hawkins shrugged. "I prefer to think of it as an opportunity of a lifetime. A chance to make history." 

"Do you know what power it holds?" Sabrina asked. Annie shot the woman a look. She almost sounded tempted. 

"Oh I have some ideas," Hawkins replied vaguely, eyes twinkling with amusement. 

"You must think you're pretty clever don't ya fella?" Annie blurted out. "That exploding bouquet of roses, killing Lord Roswald and all those people. It was your idea." 

Hawkins didn't nod or shake his head. "I won't deny that," he said quietly. 

Annie felt her anger rise up. If it wasn't for the chains she would've leaped across the table and chocked him to death. She spat in Hawkins face. "Only a coward would use a ten year old boy as a suicide bomber. You're not man enough to fight your own battles."  

Hawkins remained composed. He calmly removed his spectacles and wiped them with a handkerchief. His right hand shot out in a blur, backhanding Annie with such force that her head snapped violently to the side. "I will not be chastized by a government dog like you. As if your hands are any less bloody then mine," Hawkins replied matter of factly. Annie chuckled. She locked eyes with Hawkins, blood oozing from her lower lip. "We're gonna have so much fun together fella."  It wasn't a threat. Just a promise of things to come. Hawkins ignored her and placed a heavy steel revolver onto the table. It was Annie's piece. "Quite an exquisite weapon," Hawkins declared. He snapped open the revolver with a flick of the wrist. There was a lone round in the chamber. 

"Let's play a game," Hawkins said, spinning the chamber shut. 

He pointed the revolver at Annie. She didn't give him the satisfaction of flinching as he pulled the trigger. *Click.* Nothing. "Lucky girl," Hawkins said with a smile. "I'll keep going until one of you takes a bite of that fruit." Annie and Sabrina exchanged looks. In that moment Annie decided not to play into Hawkins twisted game. She'd rather die then be his pawn. Hawkins swung the revolver towards Sabrina. "How about you Miss Allgood. Is this your lucky day?" Sabrina snatched up the devil fruit before Hawkins could pull the trigger, taking a greedy bite. Judging by her face it must've tasted something awful. Sabrina took a deep breath then swallowed the chunk of fruit. 

"Satisfied?" Sabrina grumbled with a sour expression.  

Hawkins leaned back in his chair, nodding. He observed Sabrina in silence, as if waiting for something to happen. Sabrina cast him an impatient look. "Now what?" 

Hawkins glanced at his watch. "How are you feeling?" 

"I feel fine..." 

Suddenly she exploded into a writhing mass of black gelatinous goop, splattering the entire cellar, including Annie and Hawkins. Annie stared breathlessly at the puddle of ooze where Sabrina had been only a few seconds ago. She had no words. Of the all the craziest things she had seen this pretty much topped them all. Hawkins wiped his face clean. He peered curiously at the black substance, not in the least shocked or disappointed. "Interesting. This explosion was unlike the others." 

Annie was just about to tell him to go fuck himself. She paused at the rattle of gunshots up above. Two revolutionaries came running down the stairs. "Boss it's Roswald's lapdog. He's found us!" 

Hawkins nodded. "Time to go."


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 4, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Davenport, Grandline*​
_*
I think a hero is an ordinary individual who finds strength to persevere and endure in spite of overwhelming obstacles.
- Christopher Reeve *_​












Jake's piercing blue gaze locked on the sailor's at first, and then Hector, who he realized must've been the one eavesdropping. Rather than a look of anger though, as one might expect, a budding smile spread. Well, how mad could you be with the man that just saved your bacon?

"Get rid of the Red Stars, ey?" The shuffling pirate murmured in return, pacing back and forth on the wooden ledge. Finally he paused and pointed down to the perplexing stranger. "Not sure what you'll be able to do, if I couldn't defeat them how could you? Yeah, well, no matter. I'll leave it to you. Still! You bust my ship I bust your ass, okay?"

"Understood," Jake returned, followed by a halfhearted salute. Turning to go, Jake paused first, and then cast a glance in Hector's direction. "You know, I could use someone with a good head on their shoulders like you. From what I'm gathering you want the Red Stars out of your hair as well, right?"

"Wait a minute! What about me? I'm the toughest sailor on this here port! I'm Pop the God Damned Sailor!" Pops declared with tremendous confidence, followed his thick thumb thumping against the uniquely built sailor's puffed out chest.



"Maybe later," Jake sincerely answered as a light smile tugged at the corner of his mouth. "Stealth doesn't really seem to be your style, but when I get back rest assure I've got the perfect job in mind for you." 

Wordlessly Jake raised his gun, aimed elsewhere, and fired his twice. To the puzzled sailors he appeared to simply be wasting ammo. 

As Pops went to admonish the stranger he ended up blinking. Somehow Jake disappeared? The moment his eyes shut a rush of wind hit the sailor, nearly blowing his hat off. Startled, Pop looked left, and then right. Where'd he go? It then dawned on Pop at last that this might actually be no ordinary stranger, and that he was probably not just spewing empty words... "Well blow me down..."

Two of the Red Stars on the east side of Davenport hurried to lower and hide behind the crates full of goods they were carrying towards a Red Stars ship. One of them shouted, "Pirates are attacking!" while drawing his pistol. His partner pressed his back to a crate and drew a pistol, exaggerating as he muttered, "Shit, they're everywhere! Have the marines betrayed us?!"

Jake silently dropped behind a mercenary, hand cupping his mouth before easing his head into a waiting elbow. As he collapsed Jake maneuvered out of the way of the second aiming his gun and swiped it with the type of swift dexterity only a thief could possess. He then caught him in a sleeper hold with his free arm, and eased the mercenary into forced slumber. 

"Hoods, eh? That'll work perfectly." Tucking the stripped mercenaries outfits over an arm, Jake headed towards Striffe's location. Once he was there the sailors were arguing excitedly about what his identity might be. Jake interrupted them to say, "Do me a favor and tie these two up. It'd be preferable if you question them away from everyone."

"Why would you trust us...?" Asked one of the sailors, his expression grim. "We could be Red Stars undercover. Hell we could be working with the marines!"

"Nah." Jake replied as he shamelessly began disrobing and changing. "It's pretty obvious that you're regular sailors, and worse, you live here. That being said, the marines get paid off and the mercenaries get to steal freely. This being a port I would suspect that their primary goal to keep things running smoothly here would be to silence the source of income that's constantly coming and going. These mercenaries strike me as disorganized and lazy, so they'll operate the easy way. Easiest and simplest way to manage such a risky goal is to keep someone each of you individually cherish under their thumb. Everyone else is getting fucked over, true, but it seems to me that you're probably at the bottom of this shitty little operation."

Sweeping the hood over his head as the finishing touch, Jake then faced the men, his grin now the only visible facial feature, "Besides, if by some chance I _was_ being betrayed, you giving me some type of backwards warning erased any doubt I had."

Walking away from the staring sailors, Jake smiled and said. "If it makes you feel any better, I trust you as much as you probably trust me right now. So let's just try to get through this, yeah?" He then hopped onto the ship and faced the direction of the island in the distance. 

*With Ryu...*

"Son of a bitch! I should've known!" Ryu shouted with a snarl, his feet and a fist flying as he clobbered men left and right while clutching onto the shrieking woman's chest with the other occupied hand. "They're fake!"

Ryu ripped out tissue from the woman's top causing her to faint from a dizzying combination of extreme shock and complexion reddening shame. Facing the formally smitten potential fan girls, now sporting looks of horror, he shook the fistful of tissue at them and shouted, "If you don't have it, then you don't have it! Don't run around living a lie or I, Teriyaki Ryu, will fucking end you!"

As his adrenaline rush faded Ryu faced Kai, then the shark dog, and finally small group of unconscious marines. The sound of whistles and the thought of the consequences now struck the passionate martial artist and he muttered, "Oh fuck..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 5, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire IV]​
 "Where are you going Jackie?" Dianna asks while pulling herself to a sitting position. Jackie's eyes narrow on her friend as Jihl lands on her left shoulder. The woman caresses her on the neck.  "I need a breath of fresh air, I'm simply going for a walk Dianna." is replied. Dianna's face twisted to a scowl,  "Don't lie to me Jackie. What are you about to do?" is asked, Dianna wasn't about to let this go.  "You need to stop worrying about me Dianna, get some rest. Build your strength." is replied as Jackie turned to leave the room.  "If you don't tell me, I'm sure David could be persuaded to enlighten me." is stated before Jackie could start to move.  "Don't do this Dianna, not now. It's just something I have to do." is replied as she looked over her shoulder back to Dianna.

The blonde sneers at the prospect. Jackie was about to do something stupid, and she wasn't about to let her go out there in the shape she was in. Jackie is quick to move, in a blink she is standing over Dianna a hand on her shoulder.  "Captain's orders Dianna, you're no good to me in the shape your in. Rest. Get better, then you can start to get your hands dirty again." is firmly stated. Jihl chirps in agreement,  "Look at that,even bird brain agrees." Jackie states pushing Dianna back into the bed. Sighing Dianna lays back she knew Jackie was right, but she couldn't help but worry, she watched most of the Wreckers get destroyed. Those that didn't die were captured or worse.  "Don't do anything too stupid, since you're not letting me be there to bail your ass out." is replied.

 "You know we take turns; you bailed me out last time. It's your turn." is replied in an almost playful manner. Biting her lip, Dianna doesn't argue, this merely confirmed that Jackie was going to get in over her head.  "If you must get out, at least bring back some roast duck, it's been ages since I've had a real dinner." is grumbled as she folded her arms over her chest. Jackie waved her hand as she walked into the hallway. Looking to the mirror Dianna pulls the covers from her body, the vet's wife , Sheila did an excellent job in wrapping her wounds. She waited for the front door to slam before she started to move. Standing she gingerly made her way to the dresser to grab her things.  "I was told not to let you do that Ms. Fang." David stood in the frame of the door. Dianna cut him a glance and slid her coat on.  "Do you believe that you can stop me?" is asked in return. David frowned while rubbing the back of his neck. 

 "I'm not delusional Ms. Fang. I know who you two are." is given in turn as he allowed himself to prop against the doorway.  "I'll trust that you'll allow me to pass then.",  "I have very little choice in that matter Ms. Fang. Again I'm far from delusional. I will attempt to appeal to you..",  "You can save it sir; being a Wrecker for so long, common sense or better judgment isn't something that I have use of any more." with that the exchange between the two ended as she finished strapping her polished boots.  "What are you planning?" Dianna looked at the man, he seemed concerned but that was natural she supposed.  "Knowing Jackie, she'll be heading back to the wreck we docked with. To get Desolation. I have my weapon. So I'll scout and stay out of the way." Adjusting her glasses as she spoke she walked to the man.

 "I have only one question, sir. Who has Jackie so hot under the collar?" ~  

[With Jackie]

Jackie stopped, the dock was just  little down the way. Her attention was on a flyer, the same flyer that was tacked everywhere. Something about a Doctor. Pressing a thumb on the edge of her palm she pressed her glove into the scars she gave herself back in the CP0 Concentration camp. A doctor was a needed asset to any crew and offered better medical treatment than a vet, though she was grateful to David for he'd done for Dianna and her. Biting her lip she allowed the thought to sink to the back of her head, the sheer amount of flyers this Rufio person put up reeked of desperation. Jade eyes again focused on the dock she started to move. But as she got close to the Wreckage that was once her beloved Oerba she is quickly confronted by a man dressed in strange robes. A hood covered his face. But she could feel the man's gaze falling on her, well her assets was more where his attention was. "S'cuse me, Ma'am." the man's head stayed slightly bowed, was he talking to her or her breasts.

"Is that ship yours?" Jackie's bites her lips, the man wasn't dressed like a Marine, good for him, which led to him being either a eccentric harbor master. Or part of those Red Star Mercenaries, which would be bad for him. Probably. A cursory observation to her ship told her it was likely the latter.  "And what business is that of yours?" is asked. The man almost seemed shocked at the question as he pulled his gaze visibly to above her bust line. "I assure you lady, it is very much my business. See, who ever owns this... heap. Docked it without paying the docking fee. That means that not only do they now owe the fee, but a two-hundred percent mark-up for the effort  I have to put into finding them." Audibly inhaling Jackie spun a ring on her index finger, 'paying' the docking fee would be the best course to not drawing any unwanted attention... but this mark-up crossed a line and she after all was hot headed.  "Did you just call the Oerba a 'heap'?" ~~

[On the Oerba]

"Man, it looks like a war took place here..." a goon states cupping his chin. The ship was a mess. Seemingly charred and soaked in blood the ship was hardly a prize worth taking. The mast was splintered and seemed to barely be hanging on to life. "We'd be lucky at this rate if the keel isn't cracked or worse." is added as he and other members of the Red Stars rummaged through what was seemingly abandoned on the ship. "Hey, look a funny looking... um, spear?" Another shouts holding up Desolation. The first looks his way and starts to make a move to get to him, but the screams and body of their dock hand rockets pass him. The man braces as he watches his pal slam into a canon with enough force to push it through the railing and into the sea. The badly injured man wasn't too far behind as he followed the armament into the harbor's water. "What the..",  "I believe that weapon is mine." is firmly stated while Jackie's boots trudged across the deck toward the two. "Who are you?" the closest asks. He moved to stop Jackie while pulling a saber. Jihl quickly intercepts, but the bird is but a distraction as Jackie's fist catches the man on the jaw. Crumbling him to the ground like a house of cards. The other man is so stunned that someone would attack them that he is caught off guard as Jackie charged him.

A hand wraps around his throat and lifts him into the air,  "Drop it." is demanded as the man's feet dangled in the air. A garbled whimper is heard. The man has little recourse but to drop the spear. As it clatters around on the deck a Red Star Ship, alerted by the commotion approaches. * "Release him now."* a voice booms over a megaphone. Jackie's eyes move to the ship as it's canons line on the Oerba. * "This is your last warning."* is added. Jackie rolled her lips over her teeth.  "Fine" is barked. With a grunt she throws the man away from her. The man with the megaphone shudders as he watched the underling slam into the mast. The force of the impact shatters it. "Move!" the man shouts to his crew as he watch the mast start to fall toward them. Turning Jackie moves toward the falling structure. Beneath her skin the sheer power of the Behemoth pulses as her muscles get ready to go on the offensive.  "Sorry baby." is apologized as she tore her fingers into the mast. With a heavy grunt she pulls it from its fall and heaves it toward the fleeing Red Star ship. 

Water explodes as the mast hits the boat with the force of a canon just below the water level. "Abandoned ship!" is ordered as the boat is pulled down by the mast and water that was flowing into it's bowls. Picking up Desolation Jackie makes her way back down to the Harbor. "St-stop ru-right there..."~~~

[With Hector]

Hector scratched at his beard as he allowed a billow of smoke roll from his mouth.  "Yes, very much so." Hector replied as he took another puff of his cigar before dropping it into the sea.   "Bu..",  "Well blow me down",  "I'll second that Pops" Hector adds. So, it seemed that his hunch was correct. This was a man well beyond his timid looks. After Jake returned ,he took one of the borrowed cloaks.  "Doesn't really go with my eyes though." he stated with an amused smile as Jake and the sailors spoke. Seemed that they didn't trust Jake, well that was okay as Jake had little in the way of trust for them as well. Pulling his brown coat off, Hector only allowed his collection of axes flash for a moment as he too suited up. Pulling his hood over his face he turned to Pops who was eyeing his 'baby'  "Tell you what Pops, if everything goes right, you'll have the pick of the ships in my inventory. Its about time you upgraded from this dingy anyway." Hector states as Jake too entered the boat. 

 "If things don't go well?" is asked.  "Take a boat and you and your friends get out of here." is replied as what sounded like thunder cracked across they sky.  "That's weird." Hector mutters, there wasn't a cloud in the sky. Pulling a small set of binoculars out he scans the horizon for the source of the sound.  "Looks like lady luck smiles on use, someone just sank a Red Star ship; they'll be destracted...." ~~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2014)

Sabrina had no body. She was pure consciousness, floating aimlessly through a pitch black nothingness. She felt strangely at peace in a way that the meds could never achieve, all her anger and insecurities washed away into the immaterial void. Nothing mattered anymore, and she was happy. If this was the afterlife then she had no problem spending an aternity there. She should've known better of course, when suddenly that happiness was ripped away from her, like most good things in her life. Sabrina cried aloud as she felt herself being pulled away. She resisted, grabbing at the darkness with hands that weren't there. It wasn't fair. Life just wasn't fair.  

She awoke screaming in an alleyway, eyes wet with tears. She was back in her own body, or something approximating it. The difference was slight but noticeable. Sabrina sat up. Instantly she felt nauseous and upchucked to the side. She wiped her mouth with the back of her hand. It was then that she noticed  her curious attire. She had on a skin tight bodysuit, as black as the void she had been in. Just staring at it comforted her, and yet filled her with an intense longing to return to that place. The material was like nothing she ever felt before, smooth and supple to the touch, like a second skin of living darkness. 

"What the hell did they do to me?" she muttered aloud. 

Memories of the here and now came flooding back. She remembered taking a bite out of that awful tasting devil fruit, then staring impatiently at Hawkins, then nothing...the void. Was this a side effect of consuming the devil fruit? If so what was her power? The rapid fire sound of gunshots snapped Sabrina out of her musings. It was close. All of her survival instincts kicked in. There would be time for questions and answers later. Doom was coming to this island and she had loose ends to tie. Sabrina bounded to her feet and rushed towards the noise, unaware of her new silent companion..


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2014)

*The Marines....

Gumiko...*

'SNAP'  The sound of gum popping was loud amongst the quiet surrounding the young woman.  Beneath a tree sat a teenage girl, one could tell that adulthood was almost upon her but yet she didn't want to let go of her childish dreams.  Sitting in her lap was a magazine that told about the latest fashion crazes, how to get your man, and the best ways to apply make-up.  There was a pile of more magazines stacked haphazardly next to the young woman.

“Hmmm...”  She mumbles while tucking a long strand of pink hair behind her ear.  The article gave her a few ideas on changing up her style but she wasn't sure if she liked those particular things.  Again she snapped her gum before flipping the page.  

“Gumiko!”  A lone figure came running toward her.  “Gumi!”  They waved their hand high in the air trying to get her attention.

“What's up Keen?”  The young marine called back to her friend, barely suppressing the giggle when she had tripped.  

“Stupid tree root.”  The woman ran a hand through her short brown hair, glaring at the ground were their was obviously no tree root sticking out of the ground.  “I figured I could find you here.”

“As per usual.”  Gumiko grinned up at the fellow marine.

“Oh!  There was a reason for me coming to find you!”  Keen stood above Gumiko almost dancing.  “We are going to be given our assignments!”  She practically squealed with the last word.

“Really?  We are finally done training?”

“Yes!” Gumiko jumped to her feet and danced for a moment with her friend.  “Come on!  We need to celebrate!” Keen was dripping with excitement.

“Sounds good to me!”  The sniper bent down to pick up her stuff and headed out to celebrate with her friend.


*The Brown Dart...

Henrietta...*

“Damn!  That was wetter than a hookers pants!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA”  The large woman ran a hand over her wet curls, pushing them out of her eyes.  “And it happened just as fast!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Not much phased the beast when it came to natural things.  “Doesn't look like it caused any damage.”  Her brown eyes quickly scanned what she could see and nodded.  “So what do ya say Ca'ap?”

Her large feet carried her to the bow and she took in the sight before them.  Like an angel appearing out of no where stood an island bathed in sunlight.  “We heading there?”  She points with her mallet in hand and wipes at her forehead again.  “Can't tell if this is me or the rain!  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Leaning on the rail she awaits her orders.  “No use changin don't think you'll stay dry anyway.  JAJAJAJAJA!”  Crossing her beefy arms she grins a toothy grin.  “It's all up to you Ca'ap.”  Henry nods and looks toward the island again.  “S'pose they have one of those log-thingies Arrow was talkin 'bout?”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire V]

*The Misadventures of Sector Seven*​
-Some Months Ago-

 "Kan ye tell meh, lad. Why w' b' 'ere oan th's dump heap o' ah island? an  asks while adjusting his glasses. A much younger man with  turns his head over his shoulder.  "What are we doing here? Kenny, didn't you get the message?" the man asks, his dark eyes full of confusion. Turning back to another man that stood before him he signs paper clipped to a clipboard before handing it to another man dressed similarly to himself.  "Dennea play all high 'n' mighteh wif meh, tell m' why w're 'ehe." the older man demands folding his arms over his once barrel chest.   "Don't get demanding on me McScythe; I'm Eugene Shinmmons. The lead agent on this ... !!" 

The older man pulls a hand to the side as if he was going to slap the taste out of the younger man's mouth. Shinmmons flinches and backs away,  "Are... are you threatening your superior?" is asked  "Dennea get yer knickers in a twist. Jist remindin' ye who I b'." the old man replies again adjusting his glasses.  "Gonna kick thit eye docters' arse. These spectacles b' tae loose." he complains while throwing his glance back to Shinmmons. The man starts to panic,  "Fine, since the higher ups forgot to cue you in... I'll explain." Shinmmons states with a crooked smile. Balling his left hand into a fist Shinmmons snaps his fingers. Another man dressed as an agent and approached with a large file. 

 "We're after a Camp drop-ee." is stated as he handed the bulky file over to McScythe. The older man gives a curious look as he takes it,  "Ah drup-e' has tis large o' ah file? N' why we chasnin' ah drup-e'?" is asked while opening it.  "Well, lets just say that she, erm, got a little further in CP training than... most drop-ee's.." Shinmmons stuttered nervously as McScythe went over the file. Those light blue eyes peer over the top of the file before closing it. His lips curl into a scowl,  "Why 'n' th' bloody hell dennea ye not tell m' thit we b' goin' after th' freakin' Murder Queen!" is shouted while he slammed the file off the ground causing papers to fly everywhere. Shinmmons bucked up a bit;  "That's why." is replied as he walked with the older man bringing him along with an arm over his shoulder.  "Think about it, she's a drop-ee and hot.. she's a criminal.. .a hot criminal." he states with drool forming in the corners of his mouth. 

McScythe quickly got it,  "Are ye tellin' meh thit dis is over lu..",  "It's an opportunity, Sector Seven used to be the best that Cipher Pol had to offer, now we get laughed at." Shinmmons interrupts turning McScythe to him by the shoulders.  "And remember she has that other hot criminal with her, the blonde. You've been looking for another lady friend, right?" is added with a devious smile. Kenneth scratched at the bare of his chin,  "Detainees b' given tae th' prop..",  "Shh" Shinmmons cuts in.  "Remember these?" is asked as a golden badge is produced  "The do anything and get away with it badges we have?" is added while Shinmmons bumped his eyebrows with a smile.  "Aye." Kenneth agrees while nodding his head.

-Some Time Later-

A set of brown double doors open and Jackie walks out into the street; following closely behind Dianna lightly stumbles face flushed red with alcohol.  "Come on you teetotaler, we got to get back to the Rover." Jackie states. Dianna props against the wall of the establishment and looks through her frizzed blonde hair.  "I *hicc* not a teetotaler." is the retorted as she attempted to regain her balance.  "That, Dianna, is why I don't wear heels." Jackie chuckles as the woman struggled to pull her high heel boots off.  "I woooodn't be in dis shorry state if you were a normal girl.",  "Woman",  "You hvae a pair of tits, watsh it matter? Thing ish, you'd be drunk too if you were normal." is replied as Jackie walked up to her.  "Come here." Jackie takes one of Dianna's arms and throws it over her neck,  "We got to get back to the"

 "Ms. Roberts" 

 "Whoa, whoa!" 

The painted scene shatters and a tent appears. McScythe and Shinmmons appear in front of a table with maps, diagrams and other Intel. And a group of new recruits.  "What was that? I was painting a nice scene for our new prospects.",  "Ye b' wantin' th'm tae confront th' Murder Queen. Ye gonna b' tellin th' truth.",  "The truth is classified." McScythe slapped his face, displacing his glasses, and pulled his hand down to his chin.  "Noat if th'y b' part o' th' mission." is barked back. Shinmmons blinked.  "Oh, right..." ~      

[Present, with Jackie]

Pulling Desolation up, she allows it to rest on her shoulder as she turned to the voice. There standing before her was a young Marine. Sleep was still in his eyes from the nap he had taken behind some crates and his body visibly shook from fear. The boy could have been no older than eighteen. "Yu-you are un-under arrest." is stammered as he fumbled for his pistol only to drop it. Jackie's jade eyes sends a larger shiver of fear up the Marine's spin as she turns to him. As Jihl lands on her shoulder she plays with thoughts of what to do. Coming to a stop not two feet from the young man she places her free hand on her hip.  "Walk away." she demands. This youth reminded her of her own brother who, for all she knew, was still in the Blues under Junko's watchful eye. "Wu-what?" the Marine asks a nervous hand falling to his cutlass.  "I'm giving you a singular chance at living through today. Be wise. Take it." is ordered. The Marine, not knowing who Jackie was, was taken back by the demand. What was this Pirate thinking? But her sheer presence scared him. Backing away Jackie takes it as the Marine did the smart thing.

 "You're getting too soft Jackie." the dark hair vixen muses as she turned. Starting to walk away she was now determined to reclaim that ring, but her kindness wasn't appreciated. The initial shock worn off the Marine spies an opportune moment to strike. Pulling his sword he charges in as silently as he could. Using a thrust he goes for a disabling stab in the lower back. Jackie sighed, his scent betrayed him. Spinning she avoided the attack and was now face to face with the Marine who shuddered.  "What did I tell you?" She asks burying Desolation into the wood of the docks. Pushing the Marine back, his cutlass is dropped as Jackie pulled one of his arms up. Placing his own heart in his open palm she the closes his fingers around it.  "I tried, I tried to allow you to be the first Marine to walk away from me." she states as the boy felt his heart beat for the last time.  "When you wake up in hell, think about me and the mistake you fatally made." ~~

Across the docks, in a shed, a hooded man watched. Sweat beaded in the darkness that shrouded his face. He didn't know who this pirate was, but she was very dangerous. Pressing a Den's back the small creature wakes up connecting with the island that sat just in the distance. "Get me the Mother Fuckers... we have a problem." ~~~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2014)

The Brown Dart-

"Yes, I suppose there is as good a place as any to begin the search for a pose." Zash popped off his top hat and gave it a couple pats to get the water off. "Very well, I understand that this crew is filled with a varying degree of Loyalty. But understand, I will keep you from imprisonment as long as I am capable of, if you aid me in the destruction of the world government." Zash ordered the ship to head to the island... A nice little place, quaint even. 

"For now get us to the island, from there we shall search high and low for a log pose and pray that one can lead us to the next island." Zash adjusted his cap and placed it back on his head. "Let us be off then!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 6, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Davenport*​
Kai was just left standing there, facepalming. How did he end up with the one guy that was a bigger fool than him as his right hand man, that couldn't be good. For a second he thought the sillyness was a good distraction though, considering what he had on his mind but the moment he was aware of it.....

He took a deep sight and then made up his mind, it was time to go ahead with the plan to put as many miles between them and the drama as they could. As he scanned around for a ship, he took notice of a pair of guys in matching uniforms push their way through the crows of spectators. He didn't recognize the emblem, making out a red star, but he could take a guess what kind of dudes they were. He had heard about this, the great philosopher Ray J. Hititfirst had shared this in his teachings. 

These were booty goons, no doubt about it. 

They went after Ryu, it wasn't anything to worry about as the martial artist took them down as easily as he did with the first bunch of unfortunate bastards that were within his swinging distance. The big difference though, there was there a deafening silence that followed a simultaneous gasp of the crowd. It left Ryu and Kai stunned...... Something significant must've been about those uniformed dickheads......

"So uh?"The two shared a look and shrugged. 

"Let's just get out of here." Kai nodded towards the shop those two had just came off. Still with Jaws still form slung over his shoulders, he and Ryu ran over to the ship and leaped from the docks on to the docks. Or so they planned. Midair they collided with something it seemed, Kai lost grip of Jaws who fell into the water. The Ironman flopped onto to the deck of the ship while Ryu slammed on the docks. 

Kai had taken a bad tumble, headfirst and the possibility of a concussion wasn't a concern at this point. Nor was the sensation of burning hot knives in his back or the inability to breath, though those two might've been a direct result from that fall. He had aggravated his injuries and CP0 training to withstand pain was of particular use to stop failing physical functions as broken bones were pushing up or compressing organs and nerves. 

He picked himself up, whatever came at them was likely still out there and ready to strike again and despite his vision rapidly failing he'd be damned if he was gonna go out on his back, gasping for air. It did little good, the attacker that had been so fast that they didn't see it coming from their blindside, was just as lethal coming at a near blinded Kai and a blow to the back of the neck dropped him.

Ryu had been in a better shape, getting on his feet and scanning his surroundings while he did his best to peer into the water. He wasn't sure what happened, he definitely heard a splash. With Kai being a DF user, had he fallen in...... That would be a problem, but Ryu couldn't just dive in after him blindly.

On the ship's deck, he spotted a figure in a trenchcoat standing over Kai's still form that then blurred out of sight and presumably came straight for him now. A splash from his left drew his attention, but to his surprise it was an awakened Jaws that seemed steaming mad and chomped down on his leg. 

"Agh!" He yelled out in pain but bit through it as he saw the attacker coming at him now that he was open, he managed to block the first strike but couldn't block the needle that was injected into his neck next, and before he knew it the world turned dark and he fell down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

*Marineford...*
Captain Zane Garrick strode out of Marine HQ, purpose in his step, cigar clamped firmly between his pearly whites. After years of toiling under lesser men, doddering fools who wouldn't know justice if it kicked them in the ass, he had finally been deemed ready to command his own taskforce. It was about damn time. The world needed a man like him, someone willing to engage the criminals at their level. You didn't send sheep to hunt wolves, you sent a direwolf.

He made his way towards the docks, where _*The Dark Justice*_ was being prepped for her maiden voyage. She was a beast of a ship, patterned after the new Buster Call warships. Garrick broke to a halt as the air shimmered in waves. "What in the blue hell." A giant rectangular mirror materialized before him. Garrick blinked at his reflection. He certainly was a handsome devil. 

*"Good morning Captain Garrick!"* his reflection said in a perky female voice. The voice had an odd echo, as if coming from a far off place. 

"Is this some kind of fucking joke!" Garrick exclaimed. 

*"Oops. Sorry."* 

His reflection winked away. A female marine appeared. She wore an old school marine ball cap, flaming red ponytail sticking out the opening in the back. Her emerald eyes glowed with intense energy. She proudly saluted. *"Lieutenant Beverly Clemens reporting for duty sir. Vice Admiral Cross assigned me to be your personal assistant!"* Her voice was sickeningly enthusiastic. It made Garrick want to punch something. 

"Cross?" he grumbled. The man must be getting soft to assign him such a loser. "It feels strange talking to you like this. Come out of there mirror girl...or whatever the hell you are."   Clemens stepped out of the mirror, creating rippling currents along the surface. She looked up at Garrick and smiled. "Is this better?" 

Garrick sized her up. She was a looker but had the appearance of one those eggheads who spent all their lives behind a desk. He doubted she had even seen much action. "Do you know how to fight?" 

Clemens nodded. That perky smile of hers was really starting to annoy him. "Yes sir. I completed the marine combatives course with a 100% approval rating. I've also trained in..."

Garrick laughed. "Fuck all that make believe bullshit." He leaned in close, jabbing an index finger at her. "I meant have you ever been in a real fight? Where it's your life on the line and you don't get a do over." He narrowed his eyes, voice becoming dark and threatening. "Have you ever killed a man?" 

Her smile disappeared. "I have." 

Garrick wasn't convinced at all. He guessed this bitch was in a for one rude awakening. "Good, because in Taskforce Absolute Justice we tread at the deep end of the pool. You either sink or swim." He pointed towards the docks. "Let's go." 

"I can get us there much faster sir," Clemens replied with a wry smirk. She nodded at the mirror behind her. Garrick glanced sceptically at it. Fuck that, he thought. Then he saw the look of mild bemusement in Clemens eyes. She probably got this reaction all the time. He wouldn't give her the satisfaction of seeing him squirm. "Ladies first," he growled. Clemens casually passed through. Garrick closed his eyes and followed. When he reopened them he was shocked to see himself standing on the deck of *The Dark Justice*. He turned at the mirror floating in the air, as it dematerialized into nothingness. 

"Maybe you're not so useless after all," Garrick grunted.


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 6, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Davenport, Grand Line*​
_*
“Stealing, of course, is a crime, and a very impolite thing to do. But like most impolite things, it is excusable under certain circumstances. Stealing is not excusable if, for instance, you are in a museum and you decide that a certain painting would look better in your house, and you simply grab the painting and take it there. But if you were very, very hungry, and you had no way of obtaining money, it would be excusable to grab the painting, take it to your house, and eat it.”

― Lemony Snicket, The Wide Window *​_

Jake's eyes narrowed as he returned a very noncommittal grunt to Hector. Something was off, and whoever was becoming the main target of a Red Star assault was going to make things messy. Well, he preferred to dance _around_ messy. Glancing over to Hector, who was rowing his own side of the boat, he said, "Since things are probably going to get a bit hectic, my friend, care to fill me in on exactly what I'll be facing should things go south?"

Jake's natural ability only got him so far. Knowing full well what he was dealing with was always the thief's course of action. It wasn't only beneficial for him, but a necessity, especially with as difficult to prepare for talents as the Devil Fruits brought to the table. Going in swinging blind was always, if nothing else, the poorest choice. Cupping his chin as he listened to Hector's response, Jake's eyes widened to view what seemed like a small army shipping out from skull island. One of the lead ships read, _The Mother Fuckers_, which brought the briefest of smirks to a now amused Jake Seagull.

"Hey! What are you doing?! We're shipping out now!" One of the Red Stars shouted while readying a smaller ship. While the rest left from the massive double gates allowing mercenaries and visitors to go beyond the wall surrounding Skull Island, there was a smaller opening for randomly shipped goods that Hector knew of, allowing them quieter entry.

"Oh, really? I'm sorry, we were just returning this rare artifact that the boss wanted. I considered putting it with the rest, but I'm trying to gain favor by delivering it myself. It's pretty important... I'll head there as soon as I go get armed." Jake answered while slipping a small box from his coat and offering a difficult to view smile.

"Pierre, is that you? You sly dog! Why didn't you just say so! Come in, but hurry. You don't wanna be late!" Admonished the guard as he lifted a small sliding door to allow them entry. A greedy expression then crossed the guard's eager face as he began plotting. "Oh and uh, why don't leave it with me until you guys return?"

"Mmhmm," Jake replied with a small smile as he sat back, cradling the small box for a moment before tossing it at the guard. The man clumsily caught it, and in the darkness Jake bounded off of a wall, 'pretending' to accidentally bump into the guard who clunked his head against the wall behind him incase they were being recorded.

"Ack! I'm so sorry!" Jake freely lied with false concern as he caught the collapsing guard, gently placing him against the floor of the guard post. As the door lowered by Jake's hand, he tossed Hector a smile. They'd already decided on what to do for now, which was splitting up and discovering a vulnerable spot on the island while freeing the sailor's captive family members, which should be enough to inspire them to sail away and get the marines properly involved in Davenport's affairs.

*A little later...*

Jake slipped through the olden stone castle with incredible stealth. He slipped from spot to spot like a human shadow, kneeling and creeping through the cover of the darkness. Red Stars passed the stealthy intruder without recognizing his presence. While Hector headed to the dungeons to search for the important prisoners of interest Jake focused on discovering something to exploit and send the Red Stars into a further state of ruckus. They were, if nothing else, packing some incredible fire power... and the thief could use an upgrade.

Knowing the usual layout for such castles and organizations after robbing so many Jake discovered the treasure room fairly easily. He slipped behind a Red Star guarding it and became the man's shadow. The man pretended to not notice, but with incalculable speed his leg flew out with thunderous force, nearly booting Jake's head off. Jake instictively dodged two more blows that were so swift the man's arms and fists vanished, but he was struck with an explosive blow to the chest in the form of a kick that shot him across the hall. Everything blurred for Jake until he grimaced as his forced flight ended when his back smashed deep into solid stone, imbedding the intruder before he crumpled from the wall onto the dust blanketed floor.

"Fool! Thief! Do not think you will so easily swipe any of Queen Maggie's treasure under the watchful eye of The Red Star's Demonic Burning Red Beast!"

Marshall Fei "Nice Guy" Long Lee



Jake coughed up a mouthful of blood, but the painful gap in his gut and the amount of hot red liquid he was spewing made him feel like he was vomiting a lung instead. As blood poured down his chin the kneeling thief forced a grin, wincing as he did. "Ah... so you're a zoan."

Marshall's eyebrow arched, relatively impressed as Jake held up the tuft of red fur he snatched off of Marshall before the eccentric martial artist booted the daylights out of him.

"Impressive..." Lee congratulated him before the Red Star shrugged off a red vest that hit the floor with ground shaking force, Jake's jaw gaping as the floor trembled warningly. "Ah, that's much better!" Lee declared with a destructive kick that made a sound so thunderous that the former one seemed sluggish in comparison.

Jake wiped his bloodied mouth on a sleeve and then sighed, his bowed head wagging. After spitting out a little more of the bitter iron tasting life-juice, Jake chuckled and muttered,  "How in the hell do I get myself into these miserable situations...?"

Lee just smirked and disappeared, rocketing at an observant Jake whose eyes widened as he desperately attempted to react to Lee's monstrous combat speed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2014)

Hawkins led Annie towards the back door of an empty restaurant. She was handcuffed and weaponless. Her only consolation was that they didn't drug her this time. A fierce gun battle raged in the street. Annie glanced over her shoulder. Through the front window she glimpsed a fast moving figure rip out the throat of a revolutionary and toss him away like a ragdoll. It was Neville, and boy did he look angry. 

"Let me out of these cuffs fella. You're gonna need my help," Annie told Hawkins anxiously. She hated both men, but at this point Hawkins was the lesser of two evils. Siding with him was her best bet to get out of this mess alive. They entered into an alleyway. A large motorized carriage was waiting for them. Hawkins ordered two of his men to hold the door. Their grim expressions said it all. "Thank you for your sacrifice brothers," Hawkins told them gratefully. All things considered he didn't appear very worried, however. He turned towards Annie as they entered the carriage. "I appreciate the offer, but putting a gun in your hand isn't the kind of help I need from you. Well maybe not at the moment." The driver was an older man with a crooked nose and bushy mustache. Beside him sat a burly man in a bowler hat, sawed off shotgun nestled between his beefy arms. Hawkins slammed the carriage door shut and they set off. 

"What was the point of of that game with the devil fruit?" Annie asked impatiently.     

Hawkins shrugged. "I needed just one of you. So I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone by conducting an impromptu experiment. I may be a revolutionary but that doesn't mean I quit being a scientist. Besides, the results were far beyond my expectations." He leaned in towards Annie and undid her handcuffs. "Please don't make me regret this." Mister Bowler Hat turned and pointed the sawed off at her. Hawkins continued. "The Roswald family is a major supplier of weapons to the World Government. You possess key knowledge of their operations around the world. Crippling their business would deal a major blow to the World Government."

Annie rubbed her wrists. She didn't know half as much as Hawkins seemed to think she did. Not that she was going to admit it of course. She needed as much leverage as possible. "You want me to turn against Saint Roswald?" 

"What other choice do you have?" Hawkins asked, smiling knowingly at her.  

The carriage shook violently as something impacted from above. "He's here!" Annie exclaimed. A black gloved fist punched through the center of the roof. Mister Bowler Hat aimed his shotgun upwards and fired. The shot was deafening within the carriage. "I got the son of a bitch!" he cried excitedly. Annie felt like asking him if he was born this stupid or just kicked in the head a lot as a baby. Suddenly he was gone, yanked through the passenger side window by his throat. The driver cursed in a panic and floored it.   

"Can a girl get her guns back please!" Annie screamed. Hawkins tossed Annie her rucksack. He kicked open the door and nimbly leaped to the roof. Annie sighed with relief as her hands gripped the dual steel revolvers, the sensation so familiar it felt like being home again. She rubbed her cheeks against the cold metal. "Did you miss mama?"  

Annie climbed to the roof of the speeding carriage, nearly losing her grip as the carriage swerved sharply to the side of the street, nearly running over a handful of pedestrians in the process. She was shocked to see Hawkins trading blows evenly with Neville. Annie debated shooting them both. Against her better judgement she set her sights on Neville. "Duck!" she cried at Hawkins. The revolutionary dove to the edge of the carriage as Annie pulled the trigger. This time she wouldn't be using normal bullets. 

*"Buster Round!"* 

The bullet exploded into a wall of pressurized air, slamming into Neville. The force sent him tumbling over the side. Annie tracked his progress as he rolled to a stop in the middle of the street, casually flipping back to his feet. Annie waved at him from atop the carriage. "ADIOS FELLA!" For an impulsive second she considered dropping trou and mooning him. Then she heard the blaring horn. Annie turned, wide eyed, as they collided head on with a truck.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook*

The weather had been not what Rena had expected. She was expecting unpredictable fronts; storms and blizzards and probably a hail of frogs - but it was calm and sunny the entire way. It was off putting, always waiting for that other shoe to drop - but nothing. During the trip the pair had made idle conversation, Rena probing to see what information she could get out of him. He was easy going and fairly forthcoming about it. Shy - which was surprising for a pirate. The first time she had found one that wasn't all about treasure and women and drink and full of bravado. He seemed as young as his face seemed to suggest he was and yet there was a strength behind his eyes. He briefly mentioned the fishmen before the log pose switched directions on them suddenly and they had to alter their course. She would ask him about that later. The Fishmen had been written about in detail, their relationship with humans was.....strained. Honestly she had been surprised there hadn't been an all out war between the two races, perhaps talking to Diego would shed some light on the situation. 

They landed on the first island at night, the moon reminded her of the wolves howling at it on midsummer nights on the islands and how she wanted to shoot the fuckers because she'd never get any sleep, but she couldn't hate on them too much - they made for excellent distractions during her numerous attempts to break and enter to a place.

Diego mentioned a shadow. Her eyes darted around trying to follow it - it was fast and given how dark it was, not at all easy to make out. It was strange being on the receiving end of such stealthy treatment; at least she knew it worked. She also knew to watch your back as that's the easiest thing to target. Her back lightly touched Diego's  - there was a degree of trust given to him by her. They had spent days at sea, and he hadn't tried anything. She'd spent two nights just dozing with a smoke bomb and a knife at her side; but he hadn't disturbed her. She normally gave the cretins two nights. Normally one night for them to build up the courage and the next to actually do something. She'd been on the receiving end  on a few attempts, before she left her island the old man sheriff had given her a fair warning about how pirates were. She wasn't so stubborn or arrogant to not listen to that advise - even though they were splitting ways due to a conflict. 

She shook off the memories from home and focused on the task at hand, turning on her flashlight to where she thought she saw the shadow. Ordinarily that would mean they would circle around, away from the light source and round behind it - which meant towards Diego. She had already planned her escape route, keeping a mental note of climbable trees and where the ship was in regards to their current position. Her blowpipe was out and ready and her concentration was as focused as it was going to get. Bring it on.

A small smile came across her face. "It's probably just a bird, but better to be safe than sorry right?"


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2014)

The sun was shining bright, and the sky was stunningly clear. With a strong breeze and calm blues, this was a perfect day for sailing. That is . . . at least under normal circumstances and the circumstance under which our duo are sailing are in no way normal.

POW! POW! 

BOOM!

SPLASH!

YOU DAMN BRAT! GET DOWN HRE AND HELP ME SAIL THIS DAMN SHIP! yelled Naysommer as the sound of gunfire and cannon fire echoed from all around. 

CRASH! CRACK!

That was the sound of the ship starting to break apart against the rough waves and jagged rocks that surrounded the path it was on. Naysommer was already having a difficult enough time trying to avoid the oncoming fire of the marines, but in doing so, he had been tragically forced to take a path that led up the dreaded Reverse Mountain. And somehow, in addition to all of that, he had been forced on the same ship with some idiotic, batshit crazy kid.

YAHOOOO!!! THIS IS SO MUCH FUN! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Zyka was sitting atop the mast as the ship turbulently rocked around. The fact that he was being fired upon, and that there was a high chance that his ship would be sunk, didn?t even cross a single iota of his mind. He was just simply having fun and enjoying himself. BOOM! A cannon ball had been fired, and it was headed straight for Zyka. *Dan Dan no . . .* Zyka had leapt from the mast in order to intercept that cannon ball in midair. *PANDA PRINT!* Zyka slapped the palm of his hand against the metal sphere, causing a loud crack and a shockwave. The cannon ball was sent flying back to where it came from with twice the speed and force.

?ABANDON SHHIIII- BLARGH!? with a large explosion, one of the marine ships that was chasing Zyka and Naysommer was put out of commission

*HAHA! HOW DOES IT FEEL!? ARE YOU ENJORING IT!? ISN?T THE PAIN ECSTATIC!?*

_?How the fuck did this shit happen??_ Naysommer thought to himself, as he started to think back as to how this all started


_A few hours earlier . . ._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire VI]​
Releasing her grip she watched as the boy's eyes rolled into the back of his head. Fingers loosing their grasp, his heart drops to the deck well before his feet fell from beneath him. Jackie stands over him for the briefest of moments then squatting she wipes her blood soaked hand, back then palm, over his white coat. After pulling his eyelids down she stands back to her full vertical base, her jade eyes cut to the side. The sound of oars in the distance commanded her attention. She sees that a small group of row boats are coming toward the harbor from the island that lay just in the distance. Her lower lip rolls just a bit to allow her to bit it. Looked like shit was about to hit the fan. That was fine, she was use to doing it the hard way.  "Come on Jihl. Looks like we're going to be having company soon." is stated while she turned on a booted heel. The foul chirped and flew Happily behind it's master. 

In the harbor the Mother Fuckers led the small army of bandits toward the docks of Davenport. Tom stood at the head of the boat, a foot resting on the head of the ship as it slipped through the water,  "So, what did Jarek say exactly?" is asked, his eyes not moving from the floundering ship that seemed to have what looked to be a mast of another ship pulling it to the bottom of the harbor. Dick, sharpening his daggers, replies  "Not too sure, he claims that some lady in red sank one of our patrol schooners." while not turning his attention from the curved blade he was honing. Harry lay in the back of the boat. A trail of white smoke trailed up from his mouth as he slowly puffed on a cigarette.  "I wouldn't take anything Jarek says at face value, he has been known to blow things out of proportion." is chimed in his light eyes locked on the clouds overhead,  "Look, a ducky." he muses pointing a finger to the sky like a pistol he 'fires'.  "I'd love duck tonight." is added as Dick pulled the dagger he was working on up. Breathing in he attempts to blow the dust he made off;  "You know, that would work better if you pulled that mask off." Tom states not even casting his glance behind him.

 "Fuck you Tom, and you know Harry is right, Jarek is known to call in tall tales when he's been smoking the halfling leaf." is spat his equally light colored eyes burning holes in the back of Tom's head.  "True, but it is always better to be safe than sorry." is replied as the small army came closer and closer to port. ~

[With Hector and Jake]

Hector pulled on his ore in time with Jake,  "Well, I'm sure you know that they go by the Red Star Mercenaries. Truth be told, however, they are little more than a bunch of thieves. Maggie led them here some time ago. She and her top three lap dogs confronted the Marines day one. After that the Marines decide to turn a blind eye to what the small group of thugs were doing. They even help them fortify that spit of land." he states taking a breath he pulls the ore again,  "Don't see the top bitch much, but from what I can gather her and her top brass all have some advanced Tech. Motorbreath, the fellah you met, is her left hand man. He goes by ghost and is more machine than man I should add correcting my earlier statement. Sorry to say, he has no known weaknesses and has killed man and fruit user alike with little effort thanks in part to his Seastone weaponry and clones. The only thing that you may be able to exploit is his vision, the tech that put him together isn't perfect, as you experienced it can be fooled. 

Maggie's right hand is a bitch by the name Heather; today is collection day and she has a few 'clients' that she likes. So she personally collects from them. So we shouldn't run into her on Skull Island. Her last head is a man by the name of Jeeves. speedy little devil loves to dance though. His routine is erratic at best. So he may be on the mainland or he could be on that spit of dirt." is stated as they watched the Mother Fuckers lead a small army of bandits to the bigger island.  "Those are the Mother Fuckers, combined they have an IQ of a preschooler. Where they lack in tact or ability they more than make up with loyalty. They are Maggie's loyalist of bandits, a bit on the pervert side they all go around asking women to bear their kids, they tend to target married women over non married. Kids are preferred dunno why, but it is how they got their name." he laughs a bit at the thought of it,  "Come to think of it, I think that I've made more money off Tom, Dick and Harry than any other person in Davenport. Oh and unless they keep Fruit Users under heavy wrap, I personally haven't ran across any." he muses with a grin as they get up to the gate of the fortified island. 

-Smooth Talkin' and a K. O. Later-      

Hector slides into the darkness of the old fort like a panther. His breath slows to a crawl as he made his way down to the dungeon area. For months the Red Stars had been kidnapping when extortion and 'gentle' persuasion didn't work. To make the more unruly sailors fall in line the group of bandits had kidnapped children and wives alike. Hector agreed to free them over other ventures mostly due to the fact that Jane and Betty were among the kidnapped... and they were two more of his favored Bar Wenches. Slipping into a guards blind spot Hector waited for the man to turn and start to walk away. From the darkness of the corner two hands snake. One covers the man's mouth while the other snakes around his upper chest. With a pull the man is snatched into the darkness. A small thud is heard as Hector literally pushed the man's face into the wall hard enough to leave a perfect impression of his surprised face.

A moment later Hector pops out of the shadows in his new get up, swinging the keys on their brass ring he starts to whistle the same tune as the guard did as he walked to the locked door that led into the bowls of the fort. 'Coming Janie' he thinks with a smile. ~~

[With Jackie]

 "Oi! Jarek!" Tom shouts cupping his free hand over his mouth so that his voice carried further. As the other ships started to dock Tom and Dick made there way onto the wooden dock of the Harbor. There eyes scanned the area for any sign of the man that had brought them here.  "This isn't good, Dillon's dead." Dick states squatting over the cooling body of the Marine. Tom frowned, they had worked months to get him into the Marines and he now lay dead in a pool of his own blood. His heart only several feet from his body.  "We'll kill who ever did this" Tom grumbled under his breath as he walked pass Dick,  "Jarek, where the fuck are ya?!" he shouts the annoyance ringing true in his voice. Tipping his head to the left he tells Harry to take post on the wreckage of the Oerba and scout the area. The bandit does so, but as he lands on the bow of the ship the shed that Jarek had been spying from explodes.

The man rolled to a stop just feet from Tom's feet a look of unimaginable horror plastered across his now dead face.  "Fuck!" is yelp. Tom takes a step or two back as Jackie steps from the hole she had made in the shed. Desolation resting on her shoulder,   "Where is the bitch in the hood?" Jackie demands. Simultaneously Tom, Dick and Harry's jaws hit the floor. Their tongues roll what looks like seven feet before each either whistles, hoots or claps. Dick is the first to get over the initial overload and is next to Jackie, his pupils reflective of hearts.  "You wouldn't be interested in having children would you?" he asks. The mask covered his perverted smile, but the double eyebrow bump was enough to make Jackie sick to her stomach. Tom, not taking this lightly, walks up and pushes Dick a bit away,  "Fool, this lovely woman wouldn't want your children. She'd want a real man's child. Like me, right miss?" he states with a bow as he attempted to grab Jackie's hand as to kiss it. 

Snatching her arm back she stares death at the two men, who are still to infatuated with her tits to notice. They then started to argue with each other on who should be the one to score.   "The woman, now." Jackie firmly demands a second time, when neither man answered and continued argue with each other Jackie makes her move. Unlike Jarek and the Marine; Tom is quicker. That shield in a flash guards against her attack. But to the man's horror Jackie's fingers tear through his shield like hot knives through warm butter. Pulling away she strips the man of his protection. Clenching her fist Jackie destroys the middle of the shield before she tossed it aside.  "Dammit Harry where are you?" Tom asks angrily as Dick avoids the shield that Jackie just used as a discus. Scurrying to the side Tom casts a glance toward Harry who had barely avoided the spear Jackie had thrown;  "Who are you?" he asks pulling his short sword and clenching it's handle with both hands. Sweat rolled down his brow as he lined up on Jackie who was looking at the cuticles on her left hand. ~~~

[With Kai and Ryu, Before Hector heads into the Dungeon] 

Still suffering from the drugs that Jeeves used on them Kai and Ryu are unceremoniously dumped into a cell alongside a handful of other captives. "Get comfy you two, you're going to be staying a while." the guard chuckles swinging the keys on his finger as he whistled a happy tune. Turning he does a round along the cells making sure that everyone is all behaving themselves. Happy with his inspection of the cells he winks at Jane on his way out and back up the stairs. 

 "Well, what have we here?" a soft voice asks as Kai and Ryu start to come too. Injured they wearily look around to get their bearings. They see a handful of other people in the same cell with them. Mostly sailors, but a Marine or two was mixed in as well.  "Over here boys." that same voice echoes drawing their attention to the wall behind them. What they see surprises them. An older looking man sits against the wall, he is chained their with layers and layers of seastone chains. A weary grin clung to his lips as his small round glasses inched down the bridge of his nose. His white goatee brushed the chains as he motioned for them to come over.  "I'll patch ya two up if you free me." he offers.  "These other stiffs are too scared to let me go." he adds.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2014)

*Post Continued*



A questioning look crosses both Ryu and Kai's faces, scared? Why? "Don't do it lads." one of the Marines warns. "That's Doc Whiskey." is added. Both Kai and Ryu look back to the older looking man then back to the Marine as if that was supposed to mean something to them. "Are you daft?" a Sailor asks, "He's an Oda Damned assassin. He'll slit your throat while holding a conversation with ya, you'll never see it coming." Both look back to Doc whom never stops smiling,  "I don't bite." he states with that same placid smile and a wink,  "I don't do that anymore anyway, I retired. I take exotic photos now, got some of a nice lil thing named Clemens." is stated with a wide grin as three photos pushed up pass the chains. ~~~~

[Davenport]

Heather walked down a cobblestone street a large smile plastered her lips as she did so, not only did she have a lot of Beli stuffed into two large sackcloth bags. She was getting to admire that ring she got off Jean McCoy, that dark haired woman was so pitifully stupid. Did she know how much this ring was worth? She couldn't count her lucky stars this day, now if only she could keep Maggie from wanting it too. Maybe she could hide it, no. That would be wrong and Maggie had done so much for her. She silently allowed her hand to fall back to her side. A look of deep thought crossed her features as she walked along. It was a dilemma. 

 "Chiald" a strong, yet soft voice called from the entrance of an alley. Stopping she glances to it. Sitting at a small table shuffling a deck of cards a cloaked figure beckoned her forward. Heather's face twisted to confusion, she'd never seen this... person before. * "Who in the fuck are you?"* is asked, so many new faces. So man chances to collect a few more Beli. * "Have you paid your tax yet?"*. The person's head slightly tilted. Setting the cards down she slides her thin hands back into the large sleeves of her robes. Heather tapped her foot, she was getting impatient, * "Don't make me get violent, I've had a pretty good day thus far."* is warned. 

A moment later one of those small hands appear dropping two golden coins onto the table. Heather's eyes lit up, this was too much. Could she get any luckier? Scooping up the coins she looked at the figure as she stuffed the money down her blouse. * "So, what do you want?"* is asked. The Figure allows the other hand to reappear and she started to shuffle the deck again.  "To make safe yer life chaild. Foer todaie Ms. Steven. It will be required of you. If you do noat heed mah wahrning."


----------



## DVB (Feb 9, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Grand Line- Destination: Blood Moon Island
Arc I: Legend of the Virgin in Crimson and Stalking Beast
*
"Yeah," Diego said before he heard the girl shriek as she saw that there were bandits. They possessed some shields and armor. "No fuss anyone. Hand over any valuables," the leader said, his gold tooth shining in the light of the torch hanging. The various other men and women chuckled, having various smirks and sneers on their faces.

"How about... no?" Diego responded before he went and kicked the leader in the side of the head. Despite the armor, there could be seen a faint shockwave rippling through the body of the man. The man was sent to the ground, clutching the wound.

"Get him!"

"Aqua Punch!" 

Diego punched another bandit in the stomach and the same rippling effect can be seen happening. Some of the other bandits went after Lucy and one tried to shoot her from afar with a crossbow.

"Vapor Fist!"

Diego spun his arm before he punched the air and sent the shockwave, punching the archer. This freaked out a bit of the people there. "What the hell is with that kid? Is it some kind of Devil Fruit power?!" a bandit asked. 

Some of the other bandtis tried to attack the other girl. However, someone was watching them (Radical Edward, that's your cue)

"No... My name is Diego D. Seablood and I know Fishman Karate," he said with a confident grin before he slipped into another pose to fight. The bandits were not that difficult to fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2014)

_Aboard the Brown Dart..._
Sabrina felt a tug at her blanket. _Wake up sleepyhead,_ the voice in her head whispered. "Leave me alone..." Sabrina muttered listlessly, turning over onto her side. The cabin was near pitch black, save for a lone candle atop the nightstand. A shadowy figure danced in and out of the flickering light. 

_We've reached the first island. Don't you want to see it?_ 

"Not really," Sabrina responded. 

_The captain will want to see you on deck. This is a very important moment._ 

"Fuck the captain." 

He was lucky she hadn't slit his throat yet. It was just another island. The world was filled with them. All she wanted was to be alone in the darkness. Was that too much to ask for? Slowly but surely she began to drift back to sleep. Suddenly bright sunlight filled the room. Sabrina sat up, shouting curses as her shadowy doppelganger yanked the covers off the portholes. "What the hell is wrong with you?! I'm trying to get some sleep!" 

_You've already slept enough. It's time to get up._ 

Sabrina tossed her pillow at the living shadow. It phased harmlessly through the creature and struck the wall. "Since when do you give the orders around here huh? Leave me the hell alone!" 

_I just want you to be happy._

Sabrina smiled bitterly. "Happy?" She imagined all her enemies hanging from a gigantic gallows tree, Annie, Neville, Saint Roswald, all the world nobles. Now that would make her happy. The shadow glided towards Sabrina. _We can still make your dream a reality. _ 

Sabrina eyed the shadow, a grin slowly forming. "That's just the warm up act." 

She emerged from below deck as they neared the island. Of late she had been spending most of her time up at night. She wore a black bodysuit, rugged knee high boots and fingerless combat gloves, around her waist a silver belt lined with a host of knives and various compartments. Sabrina's shadow transformed into a cloak of living darkness and wrapped itself about her shoulders. She didn't bother to greet the others. They knew as well as she did that this was merely an alliance of convenience. There were no so-called nakama on this ship, only killers unified by a common enemy. 

She glanced disdainfully at the lush island. "What a dump." 

_A year ago...
Sabrina raced along the rooftops, shadowing the motorized carriage. Annie and Hawkins were inside. She weighed her options, figuring out the best way to get them out into the open. Out of the corner of her eyes she caught sight of Neville making a beeline towards the carriage. Thankfully he hadn't seen her yet. Sabrina ducked low and put on a burst of speed. She repelled down the side of the building. A large milk truck caught her attention. The driver was just about to set off. Sabrina grinned despite herself. She came up along the passenger side and casually slipped inside the cabin. 

The driver looked her up and down. "Can I help you?"   

"No." 

She slammed his face against the steering wheel then snapped his neck. Sabrina kicked his limp body out the door and hopped into the drivers seat. Someone was about to experience one nasty fender bender. _


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 9, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Skull Island, Grand Line*​
_*“He always smiles, even when contemplating nothing good.”​*_*
― Henryk Sienkiewicz, In Desert and Wilderness​*

Jake's smiling face disappeared with the rest of him upon "contact", an optical illusion generated from sheer swiftness being the only thing left to connect with Lee's speeding foot. The treasure room's guard landed on his heels, skidding, and then twisted in an attempt to locate the missing pirate. A bullet nearly penetrated his lower back, but Lee's advanced hearing caught the sound of Jake about to fire while descending. The Zoan went spiraling into the air far quicker than he moved before, and Jake's attempt to dodge was cut off with a kick that blasted him down the hall like a ragdoll fired from a cannon.

Grunting when he collided into the waiting wall with bone rattling force, Jake crumpled, his ears ringing. _"Ow... it's safe to say with the weights removed and him transforming his legs at the moment of take off he's a fair bit faster than me... Luckily he's a close range fighter... judging by the other guy and this one, it seems that most of these mercenaries focus on raw speed. Okay then... let's even the odds."_ 

Jake resisted a grim expression, a forced smile rising as he narrowly escaped Lee's brutally descending axe kick, the martial artist's heel destroying the space Jake formally occupied. Jake became visible again a split second later, and began skipping about with a difficult to approximate rhythm, tricking Lee's devastating response speed. Each time Jake landed he did so with a squat before bouncing off of the shattered stone floor to avoid another superhuman strike by mighty Marshall Lee.

Cornered at last, seemingly, Jake ran up the wall when Lee closed in with yet another monstrous blow. Lee's fist punched through layer after layer of stone with frightening ease, which could've been Jake's body, but instead destroyed another portion of Skull Island's weathered old castle.

Ignoring Lee's impressive destructiveness, the air rushing around him as he sped off, Jake commanded of his injured body, _"Faster..."_ Teeth clenching, Jake was soon moving far quicker than before. His speed mattered not, he was continually haunted by the crimson tiger humanoid. Jake rolled his guns, his hands moving far quicker than his body, and they vanished right as Lee kicked it up to another notch of speed that totally overwhelmed his fleeing prey. A solid kick shot Jake into the air, the pirate's body smacking off of the wall he was punted towards only to smash into the ceiling of the enormous hall.

"Another thief down," Lee arrogantly muttered while dusting his hands off. He couldn't believe he had to rip his clothing by transforming for an opponent with such a lackluster performance. He waited for Jake to land with the falling debris, but failing to detect him after a moment too long resulted in Lee frowning. "Do you think you can hide from me, thief...? I can _smell _ you. I'm not sure what made you think you could steal from Lady Maggie, but a guy like you can't do a single thing. You're nothing more than a human punching bag."

"Maybe," panted a wounded Jake Seagull from behind the cocky Zoan's back. "It was necessary to even the odds, though."

"Ch'... there is no 'evening the odds' for you," Lee rudely retorted, and attempted to whirl around and blitz the broken pirate once more, but stumbled. He looked down in confusion as his legs failed to properly respond. "What did you...?" Lee wondered aloud as his knees struck floor. The guard used the palms of his clawed hands to help prevent an embarrassing faceplant. "My legs... when did you...?! How?!" Reflecting, he recalled the moment it must have occurred on his own. His eyes widened at the revelation. This thief was fairly quick physically, but his drawing and firing speed with a revolver was absolutely astonishing... 

"Who are you, Gunslinger?!! What are you doing on an island like this?!"

Jake Seagull stared impassively at Lee's bleeding legs, now full of bullet holes, and shrugged. He sighed and answered with, "What can I say? Fast as you are, you're pretty easily distracted. With all of that adrenaline pumping I gambled on your body not noticing your injuries until, well, now." Jake then took a step forward and grimaced, nearly collapsing the moment his aching foot touched the floor. He could feel his many fractured bones. He couldn't tell the exact spots, but every time he tried to move they whined. Right leg. Both arms. Ribs. Left hip. Despite his pain he continued taking more agonizing steps. "Ngh... Well, ngh... Mr. Burning Red Beast...  I'm pretty banged up too... so what do you say we call it even?"

Lee couldn't help but smile at Jake's antics. What a sneaky little fuck. The fighter threw his head back at that, howling with laughter before shouting, "Ahahaha! You're insane, thief! There's plenty of treasure elsewhere for a thief like you, but Maggie is going to incinerate you for this! I hope you know that. You'll never escape here alive. Still, I didn't catch your name..."

"She'll come after me, eh...? Even better. As for my name, well, the names Jake. Jake Seagull. The greatest gunslinger in West Blue." Jake answered with a small smile as blood dribbled down his bruised chin.

"...never heard of you," Lee honestly replied, blinking at the talented man's lack of popularity. 

"Ouch. Really? Oh well," Jake chuckled as he limped into the treasure room. Snatching up a sack, he began stocking up before pausing for a moment. A crate that appeared to have a special lock on it was positioned in the back with many others. Smiling slyly, Jake shuffled over while drawing his lockpick set. "Well then, let's see what surprises await us Mr. Seagull..."

*With Ryu...*

"..." Ryu sat for a moment, contemplating it. He then flailed it off and flopped over. "Eh, you settle it, captain. I'll focus on getting us out of here..." Apparently getting them out of there meant taking a nap. Before he could doze off the sound of approaching guards made him cant his head and listen up. The panicking guards soon had Ryu standing and listening to the best of his ability with his head pressed to the bars.

"They say Davenport is under assault! We need all available hands there! Some men are afraid and fleeing!" A guard tattled as he nearly stumbled down the chipped old spiraling stairs. "There's at least a hundred pirates attacking!"

"A hundred pirates...? That can't be... I would've noticed them. These guys are too strong for a bunch of rookies..." Ryu muttered to himself before bapping his left fist into the waiting right palm. Salamander Ryu's delusional assumption of how exactly things went down flooded his mind. She bumped into him in a moment of panic during the big battle. He clutched her chest to stop her from going overboard. She blushed like a smitten maiden. Some bastard hit him in his blindspot. "It must be Jackie, my first love. A contender for the title of World's Greatest Breasts!" His head jerked in Kai's direction, neck flexing as he shouted, "Captain! Let's go help Jackie!"

*Enter the Bounce Bounce Man...* *Davenport, Grand Line*​
"OL' LOCKJAW GONNA CRUSH DEM BONES YA BET'CHA!" The monstrous alligator dressed in his good ol' swamp gear roared. Lockjaw's tail struck a man's head so hard and fast that it split like a melon before he collapsed. He then grabbed a panicking waiter and smashed his head through a wall before biting him in the center and then ripping the dead employee now gargling blood clean in two. "YOU DUN KILLED M' COUSIN EUGENE YA BET'CHA! NOW Y'ALL GUNNA PAY UP GOOD YEAH!"

The owner stepped forward. Tim McGraw. He was wearing his favorite pair of alligator boots as he stared at the menace now present. As he absorbed the mess made of his famous restaurant, Dem Good Ol' Boy's, Tim's face reddened and heated. He furiously blurted, "How _dare_ you!" 

"EUGENE!" Lockjaw nearly wept as he spotted what he knew to be his cousin's skin on the pair of boots Tim wore. "YOU DUN MESSED UP NAW BOY! I'MMA KILL YOU!"

Meanwhile lanky goofball Gilligan Sawyer whistled as his long body swung into the very warzone, er, "restaurant" that everyone was busy fleeing out of. He was feeling quite cheerful, for the experienced sailor had just caught a fresh batch of fish in his new enterprise to become a great fisherman and someday open his own restaurant named SeaLand. He held it up his net of wet fish with a grin and said, "Lookie what I brought, Tim!"

Caught in Lockjaw's death frenzy, Tim was slaughtered down to the boots and socks right in front of Gilligan. The bipedal gator then turned his attention to the lanky man that stood and stared right back at him intensely, howbeit a little more blankly than someone with good sense would. It was enough to send the gatorman charging at Gill next. Lockjaw socked the wacky fisherman in the face, but paused and blinked in shock when Gilligan's head bounced back in comedic fashion. 

Gilligan bounced like a ball off of the wall of a building across the street, and was soon rocketing skyward as his familiar shout echoed throughout Davenport. 












Swallowing the shame of failing to pummel some wacky stranger, Lockjaw's fist lowered and he gruffly muttered, "Ugh, Devil Fruit users..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[The Brown Dart, Grand Line]​*​
[First Impressions are Best Made in Blood]​
~At the precipice of _Darkness_ when primal fear becomes desperation the fiber of the soul can be elevated; becoming more than what it is. Or, it can falter and fade into the mists of obscurity where on the damned may tread. ~​
-Brown Dart-

That scent, it was an unmistakable, taking a puff of his cigarette Jimmy just cuts his gaze to the heavens as the mother of all downpours hits the Brown Dart. He was told that the Grand Line had the most inexplicit, city talk not his, weather you could fine. And now the swamp native knew it was true. The strangest part about the downpour wasn't its suddenness nor was it the amount of water that soaked all present to the bone and ran from the deck back into the seas. No, it was the rain itself. Being more from Nature than possibly anyone else on the Dart, Jimmy was put into a sense of unease at how, sensation-less the water was. 

It was neither cooler or warmer than the air around them and the sensation of wetness only came when one looked at their self or ones around them. Signing Jimmy pulls the cigarette from his mouth, a stream of water that looped his hat had snuffed the life from it;  "I jus lit dat" is grumbled as he flicked it overboard and as it hit the waves the rain stopped just as suddenly as it had started. Pushing his hat up he sudden wave of heat that preceded the spotted island made the once pleasant surroundings hot, muggy and rather unpleasant. As the walking chuck wagon of Gumbo stew made her intentions known Jimmy turned his gaze to the island,  "Dis real gud, ya bet'cha. Dis wat et like 'n de swamps. Ol' Bonecrusher. He feel more like home already." is mused as Zash made another appeal. 

You know, for a man that fancied himself the Captain of a ship of cut throats, he sure made a lot of appeals to their 'better' senses. Jimmy didn't know if the man was just crafty or that insecure about his captaincy as they pulled up to the shabby harbor of the small island. Pulling his hat back down across his brow Jimmy starts to make his way toward the gangplank that was being lowered into place, he always liked to get the run of the islands they landed as not to be overly surprised about what they may or may not run into. Cutting a glance back as his boot hit the strip of wood Jimmy notices that Sabrina finally decided to join them. He was not one to disagree with a good nap, he could be accused of taking a nap or two too many. But this lady took the cake, from what he could tell she was one of them nigh owls, up at all hours of the night and slept most of the day. Not that it mattered to him, he always slept with an eye open anyway. It was the way you lived in the Bayous of New Lemming. 

to Jimmy she was the only other intelligent person on this ship, as paranoid as he was and just as willing to knife an ally in the back which made Jimmy all the more paranoid around her. But that also made them both more likely to survive in the Grand Line as he figured the lady knew that he was just as back stabbing which could play into either's hands at any given moment.

 "Tink I'ma take gander 'round dis place. "Don'tcha be watin' up now." is stated as he walked down the gangway. A moment or two later he vanished into the flora of the island. ~

[New World]










​
♫Hello darkness, my old friend, I've come to talk with you again. Because a vision softly creeping. Left its seeds while I was sleeping and the vision that was planted in my brain still remains. Within the sound of silence.♪

"Raise the alarm!" a Marine shouts from a tower that lined the massively thick walls of a Marine base. From below a man pulls a chord signaling a pair of Dens that were hardwired into the inter workings of the fort to go red hot. Men and women alike scramble from their slumber in the early morning hours. Panic takes the fort as arms are gather and uniforms haphazardly slipped on. From his office a large rotund  man lumbered partially eaten chicken still stuck in his nappy beard. Rubbing his eyes he marches toward the front of the base. This man is the acting commander of the place, Rear Admiral Geoffrey D. Blackwall. 

 "What is all this bloody commotion about?!" he demands waving his ham sized fist in the air. "It's.. its" the look out shudders pointing toward the sea. Blackwall rolled his eyes, with a leap that defied his girth he lands by the man demanding the spy glass with an open hand. The Marine complies. Pulling it to his face Blackwell peers into the distance. His eyes widen, the massive form of a ship sailed toward them. The colors that flew far above the ship's massive deck couldn't be mistaken.  "What in Davy Jones' name is the Royal Fortune doing in this part of the New World?" he nervously asks. On Deck Victor stands on the far bow of the ship. In his hands he shuffled a deck of brightly colored cards. 


♪In restless dreams I walked alone. Narrow streets of cobblestone, 'Neath the halo of a street lamp. I turned my collar to the cold and damp, when my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light. That split the night. And touched the sound of silence.♫

 "All men to arms, ready the canons!" Blackwall commands even as the fist shot from the Royal Fortune's buster call canon roars. Marines are forced to scatter as a large portion of the forts heavy wall explodes inward from the impact. From the deck of the Bart's flag ship a thick fog started to roll as Victor worked his magic with his Ink, Ink Fruit as he brought a fog bank to life from a card.  "Fire!" is ordered, but with the ship hidden in an ever growing bank of fog the Marines hesitate as the entire fog head lights up with the thunderous roar of another Buster Canon shot. 

 "Dammit, just fire everything, at this rate we'll die without firing a shot!" is ordered. An entire side of the fort lights up with the muzzle fire and plums of white smoke. Canon balls rip into the rolling bank, but seemed to hit nothing as another shot from the Royal Fortune destroys the front of the castle proper.  "Scramble the ships!" 

♫And the people bowed and prayed. To the neon god they made. And the sign flashed out its warning in the words that it was forming. And the sign said, The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls. And tenement halls. And whispered in the sound of silence.♫ 

Another round from the Buster Canon rocks the fort, the area that Blackwall stood explodes into a fine mist as the entire wall slides toward the sea, and the harbor that was just below it. A lone ship was sailing free; just missing the fate of being sunk with the rest of the fleet under the weight of the wall. The ship survives the sudden waves, but is pushed toward the fog bank, "Hard to Starboard!" the Captain yells, but even as the wheel is harshly cut from the fog the massive form of the Maelstrom emerges. Its large tooth bearing like hull slams into the ship splintering it into a million pieces. All hands are lost as a volley of fire from the bone ship helps to finish leveling the fort as another shot from the Royal Fortune brings another larger portion of the structure down. 

 "Jam Den communications, kill any survivors." Williams barks as he turned on a heel to watch the Royal Fortune appear. From across his own deck Bart locks eyes with the man known as Paulsgrave. 

 "What business do ye have with me Bone Monger and best be makin' it quick." Bart states fairly unamused that he was summoned here by a traitor to all Pirate kind. Williams smiled pulling the cigar from his mouth.  "As cherry as ever." is mused as he marched over to the edge of the Maelstrom.  "I promise you this Bart, what I have to say will not be a waste of your time, may I board the Royal Fortune?" is asked as Bart's formality was well known through the world.  "Aye, but tread carefully. My patience be thin this day."[/colo]r ~~


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 9, 2014)

As Foul hid behind some trees trying not seen. In the Orchards where a few people fighting. What looked like bandits, some girls, and maybe a pirate? Foul was unsure. One of them seem to be using a Devil Fruit. Foul herd 

"Diego D...some thing"

Then he saw the some of the other bandits about to attack the other girl. 

"What should I do?"

Foul thinks to himself, Foul is able to process thoughts and perceive events that last less then attoseconds, even though he knows getting involved in something like this can only turn out bad. there's just something about his morals that tells him he needs to save that girl. Moving at Hypersonic speeds, Foul delivers each of them a few high speed punches just in the right spots, KOing all of the bandits attacking the girl.

"Are you ok?"

Foul ask with actual concern. Foul could have ran away before anyone them could blink or even beat all the bandits without them knowing it was him. But if foul was going to get off the island he'd need to make Allies with these people.  He'll make another with that Diego guy. It seemed that Diego had every thing under control but Foul wanted to show Diego he could help out.

Foul ran at Super speed escaping the bandits vision, and trying not to hurt them but took each of their arms and  swung them around then threw them off into the distinct. Most likely off the island. 

Foul wiped his hands together and smiled a bit.

"well that takes care of that, high there I'm Foul Dread Corsair"

Foul puts his hand out for a hand shake.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2014)

_Annie sat cross legged among the trainees. Where once there had been twenty of them, now there were just twelve. Her official designation was Agent 8 but most just called her "The Kid." She was the youngest of the bunch, a nine year old among teenagers. They had all learned long ago, however, not to underestimate her because of her age. 

Their instructor loaded a heavy duty revolver. "A bullet fired from this weapon will travel at roughly 700 miles per hour." He looked up at the trainees. "How many of you can move faster than 700 miles per hour?" Annie suppressed a giggle, imagining moving so fast that her cheeks were flapping as if she was in a wind tunnel. The instructor continued. "So what do you do when someone fires a bullet at you point blank range? Some train their bodies to freakish levels, to actually move faster than bullets. In only short bursts mind you. Others use observation haki to predict the shot before its fired." He stopped before Annie and offered her the revolver. "I'm going to show you a different technique." _

Annie's narrowed her eyes as the truck collided with the carriage. Time slowed to a crawl. She gazed in wonder as the truck tore through the carriage like a hot knife through butter, rippling shards of metal and glass exploding in slow motion. Time really wasn't moving this slow of course. The trick was in her minds eye, allowing her to see every detail in striking clarity. Annie couldn't help but notice the driver of the truck. Those vengeful dark eyes and maniacal grin. She dove from the roof of the carriage. Time sped up suddenly. The truck barreled past her at breakneck speed. Annie hit the ground hard, tucking herself into a ball and rolling with the momentum. She went crashing into a mailbox. Annie screamed aloud as she felt a pop in her left shoulder joint. 

The truck broke to a halt in the middle of the street, nearly flipping over. Sabrina emerged from the cab with a baseball bat in hand. She stalked purposefully towards Annie, decked out in a strange black bodysuit. "I thought you were dead!" Annie cried, gritting her teeth as she raised her left arm to the side and rotated it sharply. 

"I told the grim reaper that I'd take a rain check," Sabrina replied. 

The resulting pop was like music to Annie's ears. Her shoulder still hurt something fierce though. She doubted she'd be able to shoot very well from that side. Annie scrambled behind the mailbox. She leaned around and opened fire. "Yeah? Maybe I can fix that!" Annie cried. She was done playing nice with Sabrina. Now all bets were off. Sabrina snap rolled behind the crushed wreck of the carriage, cursing in a fury of what she would do to Annie.  

"I told you that running would only make things worse," a voice calmly declared. 

Annie swung her revolver at Neville as he appeared in blur of speed. He grabbed Annie by the wrists and lifted her into the air as if she was no heavier than a toy doll. Annie kicked outwards with both legs, spring boarding off his chest and back flipping away. She took aim while in mid air and fired. 

"Blaze Round!" 

The bullets exploded into concussive bursts of flame. Neville dematerialized like a ghostly apparition, winking in and out of the hail of fireballs. The son of a bitch was fast. Annie kept a bead on him, eyes focusing with hyper awareness. She ducked at the last second, barely avoiding the baseball bat aimed at the back of her head. Sabrina nimbly lifted the knife from the back of Annie's belt as she slid past. 

"Too slow," Sabrina cackled. 

"Good. Now I don't have to spend time hunting you down either," Neville told Sabrina. 

Sabrina waved him on. "I'm right here tough guy. Come and get it."  

"What the hell is this, a three way?" Annie exclaimed in disbelief. 

"Make that a four way actually," Hawkins interjected, appearing beside Annie. His spectacles had been shattered in the crash. He winked at Annie and tossed  them away. Loud warning sirens blared through the streets as they faced off. It could only mean one thing, the marines had finally arrived to destroy the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

Sabrina stared dubiously at the imposing jungle. Traipsing through the bush to find a log pose was just about the stupidest idea she had heard. She gave Zash a look out of the corner of her eyes as she hitched up her hood. It was his fault that they didn't have a log pose in the first place. He was the goddamn captain. Mistakes like this were the one's most liable to kill them all, not running into a powerful marine or pirate, but something like starvation or sailing blindly into an island sized hurricane. Sabrina could sense the unspoken tension amongst the crew. It was always there, lurking just beneath all the talk of bloodlust and slaughter. The moment Zash fucked up in a major way he'd likely have a mutiny on his hands. Sabrina didn't have a problem being the one who had to dig the knife into his back. 

She made her own way into the jungle, slinking through the foliage beneath her cloak of living shadow. To some stranger she might've appeared like a ghostly wraith or even Lady Death herself. Sabrina didn't mind being thought of as either. She made her way deeper into the jungle, navigating her way through clusters of banyan trees the size of castle towers. Everything was bigger here. Sabrina paused as a centipede the size of a boa constrictor crawled past her. She wiped the sweat from her brow and flopped down beside a tree. Their prospects of a finding a log pose seemed dimmer suddenly. Sabrina contemplated spending months on this infernal island, waiting for a ship with a log pose to happen by. 

"This is turning into a total clusterfuck," she sighed.

For a second she debated jump starting her own little mutiny. Then she heard the savage roar in the distance. The earth rumbled as something huge approached. Sabrina leaped to her feet and backed away into the shadow of a nearby tree, masking herself fully within her cloak and melting into the darkness. She observed the humongous reptilian creature as it stomped through the trees, long tail swishing about erratically.  She leaped upwards, bounding from  branch to branch, billowing cloak propelling her through the jungle canopy. Her eyes widened as she caught sight of a much bigger version of the monster she had just seen, and other creatures even larger and stranger. 

"Let's go and see the island you said," she told her shadow with a roll of her eyes. "Let's have some fun you said. Does any of this look like fun to you?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2014)

*Kyudo Knoxx - Unbound*

A jungle. He didn't mind that one bit. It mean a bunch of trees and even more cover. He climbed the first one he saw  and went as high as it would go.

The trees were pretty close together, colourful and vibrant - not unlike the savage island where he made his first kill, yet somehow he could sense it was different; dangerous. The smells from the plants down below were something he was glad to get away from. Having as little distractions as possible whilst shooting was a good thing, but he knew he couldn't very well shoot anything from this high up. In the distance there was a clearing. Still a ways away. He'd head there. It was either a sizeable watering hole which would attract large animals...and their bones; or it was man made which would aid them in their ridiculous quest to get a Log Pose.

Still he liked the chaos. The other crew members were keen to split from each other. They didn't really relish each other's company. Just wanted to do what they wanted to do. He was fine with that - as long as they didn't get in his way; and if they did then more arrows for his quiver.

He dropped down a level and swung on the vine that was infront of him, landing quietly on a branch. He kept an eye on the crew members though - not out of concern, just simply out of curiosity. Human interaction wasn't really his strong suit but watching was - he would get what he needed from observation. 

A roar shook his eardrums. He grinned. "Well doesn't that sound like fun?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Davenport

Kai came too, still in pain but the drugs he had been exposed to dulled them somewhat. He took his surroundings, and the proposition the seastone chains shackled Doc. Before Kai could mull it over, or do anything for that matter, Kai had to get himself right. He placed his arms on his chest. Took a deep, painful breath, reverted back to his default state. Finally using the last of his iron reserves, Kai transmuted his ribs, spine and turned the skin around his upper torso as well. This should keep him together for now. 

All hell seemed to break loose, Ryu was ready to save those he was closest to. Jackie's boobs. "First let's take care of this here." Flashing those silver chompers of his, he bit the lock off the cell. "Open the other cells and get out of here." He barked at the other cellmates, before he made his way over to Doc. Grabbing the pictures, Kai took a good look before passing them onto Ryu. "Here, this seems more up your alley."That being said, somehow only two of the pictures made it to Ryu. 

As Kai patted the pocket that was now home to one of the pictures, he looked Doc over and gave thought to the situation. The other prisoners seemed fearful, and surely there was a reason why he was so feared or why he warranted such measures to restrain him. Clearly he was a DF user, was he just that lethal due to his DF ability? Or could he just not be trusted to stab you, the first chance he got, being such a notorious assassin as that prisoner proclaimed. 

"We're not entirely sure what's going on here, if you clue us in and help us take care of whoever locked us and all these other people up...... I'm sure that we could help you out of your situation." He took a closer look at the chains, he was bound tightly but only one lock was keeping it all together. With the entire contraption being seastone, he had to be a little more creative here and so he stepped over to the cell door again and took a bite out of one of the bars. Chewing furiously he crudely fashioned a pair of improvised lock picks out of them and putting his CP0 training to work..... He took care of the lock and Ryu was quick to do the rest. Grabbing one end of the chain, he spun Doc to freedom like a spinning top. 

Neither Ryu or Kai let it show, but they had their guard up. They were kneedeep in enemy territory and could use the intel and firepower, but trusting the wrong person in the Grandline could leave you with your throat split.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2014)

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Forged through Fire VII]​
 "Watch it dammit!" Tom yells to little avail. Landing Jackie wraps an arm around the hooded figure's neck and head. With a hard twist the man's neck splinters like a bar of soap. His whole body is sent into a spin while it crashed to the ground. Jackie's green eyes trace from the it to Tom who took a step back. Sweat rolled down his brow, all hell had broken loose on Davenport and he and his brothers were at ground zero. Clutching a deep gash that ran along his left arm he has little time to actually take in the sheer carnage.  "What's the plan Tom?" Dick asks. Looking around the duo pays witness to the death that one woman had caused. Bodies lay broken  and seemed to be everywhere. Those that still drew breath now choose to run leaving the Mother Fuckers alone.  "I-I don't really know Dick." is replied as he looked to his triplet brother. Dick looked to be in worse shape than he, a long four and a half inch wound ran down the left side of his face cutting that eye clean in two.  "The lucky are dead." Harry's voice interjects as he limped up.

One of his own arrows was sticking through his left kneecap, shattering it. He could only manage this much by wrapping his belt around the wound and allowing the arrow to remain in place.  "Well boys" is sighed,  "looks like you're all alone now." Jackie's expression grows colder as she lifted Desolation. With her fingers she starts to spin it overhead and she begins to walk forward;  "I believe it's time to finish this. If you tell me where that bitch is; I'll promise a swift and mostly painless death." 

-

* "I don't know who that was, but if they think that some bitch will kill me they have another fucking thing coming. I'm the muscle on this island."*

_ "De Towar crossed wif de Reverse Empress. You should avoid the jaded queen in scarlet who's wrath is as vast as de ocean is deep. Blood and ruin will only come from dis  meeting and de island of De  Zo Tt will become but ash."_​
Heather growls just thinking about what was said, * "They're only lucky they gave me two gold coins other wise Id' killed them then and there. A reading of my future, my ass, I feel scammed and it was free... I'll find this jaded queen in scarlet and I'll break her. Show them I'm no woman to trifle with."* ~

[With Doc]

Doc spun like a top on the back of his heels, to the man the world seemed like but a blur until he ran into the wall. Not allowing himself to fall his back is pressed flat against it he spread his arms so that he'd keep his balance,  "Alright boys next time." he states and even in this state that sly smile never seemed to fade,  "Next time you take me for a spin, I at least expect the courtesy of a reach around." is chuckled while he allowed his head to drop so he could try and at least recover a bit.  "As far as what you want to know" is lowly stated as he peeled himself free of his crutch.   "can't really tell you too much.  I was to meet my contact over on Davenport." Doc replies as he adjust his suit. To tell the truth the man looked more like some high priced lawyer than the assassin he was touted to be by their fellow prisoners. The only small things that were off was the fingerless gloves he wore and the long coat opt instead of a business coat. 

With his senses back to him he holds his left hand out;  "I was to meet her in the center of town; but instead I ran into a old friend who used to go by Gregory, he surprised me and the next thing I know I chained to that wall." Doc adds while a hat seemed to form from linen.  "All I can tell you is what little I was told when I was contracted to come here. See, I think that the word assassin is a bit too 'messy'. I, myself, prefer Contracted Specialist." The hat is slid onto his head while he pulled a pocket watch from his inner coat. Flipping it open he checks the time briefly.  "I was asked to liquidate a lady by the name of Maggie, she runs this little band of thieves and she was being a thorn in the side of my client." is added. 

 "Sadly that is about all I really know as my contact was going to fill me in on the rest, all I can add to my target is they have access to some heavy tech, Gregory was a mere shell of who he was when he trained me, now he seems more machine than man...." for the first time that wide grin seemed to waver. But Doc kept it held.  "Ah, where are my manners?" Doc asks looking to both Kai and Ryu,  "Doc Whiskey isn't my actual name, its what they call me when I'm being contracted. Which as I stated I'm 'mostly' retired from." he states holding a hand out;  "Names John Henry Holliday." Ryu's jaw almost hit the floor, this man was the editor and founder of Playmate, the Busty Beauty issue change his life.... for the better. <3 ~~

[Davenport] 

Snapping Desolation to the side Jackie falls to a run which causes Tom, Dick and Harry to go into full panic in the state they were in they couldn't keep up with that. Hell they couldn't keep up with it when they were in prime condition. One by one the three's lives started to flash before their eyes there were still so many mothers to fondle and now so little time to do so, but when all hope seemed lost and death seemed inevitable a blast rocked the area. A veil of dust and smoke covers the area and from it a shadow darts. Like a stone it skips across the street causing minor craters to form with each impact until it smashes into a local print shop. The entire one story structure shook before it imploded in on itself.

* "What are you three idiots doing?"*, * "Heather?!"* all three state simultaneously tears forming in their eyes, the want to offer her children is only quelled when she step from the dust a foul look adorning her face. 

* "Get back to Skull Island, give a full report to Maggie, I'll handle this... woman."* is ordered. The three shuffle around almost running into each other, but soon they get their wits about them and salute before heading back to the docks. Heather turns back to the building she just condemned, a sudden chill ran up her spine as she leapt back, landing she hops three more time clearing a block an a half and where she once stood a crater is dug causing buildings to shake violently. At its epicenter Jackie stood with Desolation firmly dug into the solid stone of the island. Biting her lip Heather took a step back, who was this and what was that spear made of not to shatter under that attack.


 "Highwind" is muttered. Looking to Heather, Jackie pulls Desolation free of the stone. * I'm impressed, Jean McCoy was it? You know. You should be on your back at this mom"* Heather is forced silent by making her react to a powerful thrust. A current of pressure bores a hole into a nearby building, * "Knuckle Shot!"* is roared from her parry Heather counters. Jackie, however, is fully ready this time. The shaft of Desolation is brought up blocking the powerful attack. A sharp knee follows which Jackie sees coming, but as she tried to move her body becomes sluggish. The attack makes full contact causing her to stumble back. Blood seeps to the corners of her mouth and old wounds reopen. Her death gaze still fixed on Heather she with a snarl takes a step forward.

Heather starts to sweat, this shouldn't be happening reaching into the bag that hung off her side she wraps her fingers around her orb. But as it seemed she'd have to use it Jackie stops and falls to a knee. A rush of relief washes over Heather as Jackie struggles to try and stand but only manages to fall to both knees. Jihl, sensing Jackie was in trouble, swoops from the heavens, but a stern backhand sends the poor foul through a nearby wall.  "I-I'll" Jackie growls even as her body grew numb. * "You had me worried for a moment there Ms. McCoy. I thought that sleep venom didn't effect you. Thankfully, you're just more stubborn than he average person."* Heather says with a smile as she waved her clawed fingers at Jackie. From them a small glimmer can be seen. The scratches that Jackie took to her arm just blocking Heather's first attack were laced with what ever was on those claws. 

Falling to her hands Jackie tries to will her body back awake, but the venom that Heather used was strong enough to put a Seaking to sleep, it was supposed to kill Jackie, but Heather knew that wasn't going to happen now. * "I bet Maggie will love to meet you Jean, from there you'll either join us. Or die."* is stated. Walking up to Jackie she slams her fist into the back of her head. Jackie crumbles to the ground. Stooping she scoops Jackie up. * "You two, get her weapon and the taxes I collected."* she yells at the two Red Stars that were hiding in the shadows of an alley.

-

The cloaked figure that had given Heather her reading stood atop a building overlooking the small scale war that had taken place just moments earlier.  "We are concerned over your methods." a voice echoes from behind.  "There were two possible outcomes from these events." is replied as the figure adjusted it's weight.  "She can only be brought back from that dark place if events unfold to form the three captain crew." is added.  "We do not care if she is lost or not, our concern is",  "I know what your concerns are, she can only reach her father if she herself is whole. That crew formation is key to that. Cipher Pol wanted to use her as a weapon against Bart. That is a mistake that cannot happen." 

The figure pauses for a moment,  "She has to be the light in the darkness for the world not to be lost to stone." ~~~


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2014)

*Rufio Rivelli, Doctor
Davenport, Grand Line*

Often, Rufio knew, it was easy being him. He had been born to wealth and luxury, never wanting for anything his heart could possibly desire. Wine, food, women - all were provided for him. Even since he had totally voluntarily left his father's home and struck out on his own, it was rare that he lacked what he needed to survive, or found himself in mortal danger. (Usually, when a crew he was a part of fought, he immediately hid in the corner and/or surrendered). Essentially, most days, it was easy being Rufio Rivelli.

This was not one of those days.

"Mmmmmmmff!" He managed to squeeze out from behind his gag. Not even the fun kind of gag either - this one was dirty and smelled like old socks and made it hard to breathe. "Mmf! Mmmmmf!"

"Will somebody shut him up?" Somebody said, and Rufio groaned as he felt the butt of a rifle hit his ribs, hard. "We need to hurry. We're losing men like flies to that devil-bitch with the spear."

"And you're sure he can help us?" Another one of them said. Rufio couldn't see much because of the blindfold across his eyes (again, not the fun kind of blindfold), but from the position the sound was coming from he figured it was the guy carrying him.

"He's a doctor, ain't he? You seen the flyers just like I have."

_Oh wow that backfired spectacularly fast._ Usually his schemes lasted at least a few hours before they fucked him over like this. 

"Here!" Someone shouted. "Here!" Rufio grunted as he was dropped to the ground, his hands and feet cut violently free and his blindfold and gag removed.

He kind of wished they hadn't been. The man in front of him was in desperate need of medical attention. There were multiple cuts across his torso, the most severe of which crossing from his right shoulder to his left hip. It was clear that if something wasn't done for him soon, he was going to die.

Rufio stared.

"Well?" One of his kidnappers asked him. "Help him!"

"Help him..." Rufio muttered. "Right." He shook his hands, getting circulation back into them, and glanced around. His katana was slung across the back of one of his kidnappers, just out of Rufio's reach. 

Rufio grunted and placed his hands on the wounded man's chest, doing his best to sound confident. "There's not much I can do for him here," he says, as ice spreads from his fingertips and across the man's body. "But I can freeze him. Give him time."

"You're a devil fruit user!" One of the kidnappers said. 

Rufio grinned. "Sure am," he said, the ice continuing to encase the wounded man. "It's a good one too, but it's got some drawbacks. Hard to create a ton of ice on the spur of the moment. I need time to build it up, you know? That's why I couldn't use it when you all attacked me."

"You're using it now," one of them pointed out. 

"Well what do you know," Rufio said. "So I am."

*Polar Bear in a Blizzard*

Rufio threw both his hands up, pumping fine white snow into the air around him. The kidnappers stumbled backwards in surprise, shielding their eyes, but Rufio's maneuver had never been an attack. Instead he slipped past one, grabbing his katana from the man's back, and ran like hell.

It was indeed not an easy day to be Rufio Rivelli.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2014)

The Brown Dart- Unknown Island

"Be weary my companions, there is a foul stench of blood in the air." Zash grinned, the could smell fresh blood, it was like a shark in the water. No matter how far the scent, he would know blood lingered in the air. "Come then come then, gather together my crew." He shouted so that all could hear him, though some had decided to search for a pose, that was possibly the best plan. "go in teams of two and search the island, meet back here by nightfall, i would hate for you all to lose your chance at obtaining your dreams. Dehahahaha." 

Though as Zash had spoken, a massive beast burst fourth from the jungle. It appeared to be a wolf, but it was forty times the size of a normal wolf, with hair like the color of darkness and eyes that shined brightly. "Ah... I like this beast. Can we make it our pet?" Zash wondered aloud, The beast growled and bore its sword like fangs at the crew. "We should make this our mascot I think. It would be good for morale don't you all agree?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2014)

*Rena

*The commotion that Diego and some other person caused was enough for Rena to slip away into the darkness and hide. She was taught to not get into fights if you didn't need to - not only will you get hurt but it leaves no doubt as to whose side you are on. If need be she could always play the damsel in distress card. Men tended to believe pretty girls other than burly pirates.

The martial art that Diego displayed was totally unreal. She'd been privy to most martial arts during her time and or course a bunch of swordsmen too, but seeing a punch using shockwaves and what seemed to be water from nowhere was curious indeed. Her question as to whether it was a devil fruit ability was answered by Seablood himself ho revealed that it was Fishman Karate. 

So his story about being with fishmen was true - either that or he was delusional and really committed to the lie; but it would explain the techniques she had never seen before. She probably would have seen it had the fishmen allowed her an interview but they really didn't like her and infiltrating their ranks would have taken a disguise that she wasn't at all capable of. Using stealth and getting found out would have meant instant death. Diego at the moment was a little snapshot into their world until she could get on better terms with them. 

This other guy, Foul. No joke - his name was Foul. It was the first time she's seen a devil fruit power in action. Blinding speed and a enough strength to throw fully grown bandits into the air and out of sight. Dangerous power. Of course when given that sort of power then one would be tempted to see just how far you could go. It was surreal - but now she had definitive proof that Devil Fruits were real and not just a myth.

Plenty to write about in her article.

Curiously this Foul person dusted himself off and offered a hand to Diego. Why anyone would help random people on the Grand Line was beyond her but in a world where there is such a thing as a Grand Line, she supposed that anything was possible but would be surprised if this was the norm. She waited to see what Diego would do before revealing herself. As far as she knew this could be an elaborate plan, with Foul being part of the bandits and to lead them to an ambush after gaining trust after 'saving the day'. She'd used that trick before, so she would be damned if she was falling for it.

She looked at her blowpipe and sighed. Against a guy with super speed, her only hope was luck. And she hated that.


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 13, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*
Skull Island, Grand Line​*


*“Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen.”
― Winston Churchill*​


Jake sat in the darkness of the treasure room, his consciousness having left some time ago. With that last bit of his the physical awareness of his senses went the man's last breath. When the dead thief woke, disoriented, he did to a dull ache having replaced the throbbing he was in. Patting himself, Jake breathlessly whispered, "I'm...alive...?"

The many injuries Jake suffered lingered, but for some reason he couldn't quite place, they were not nearly as bad as he recalled. Did someone help him...? All the thief could recall, prior to dying, was that he had never been so busted up in his life. Somehow though, on death's door, he could feel... even hear... a strange breath. Warmth, light, and a message from what must've been his future self. A vision...? Attempting to remember it caused a sharp pain to shoot through his disoriented head. 

Jake rose on wobbly legs, his hands clinging to the bags of 'compensation' latched to his loosely hanging belt. How was Hector doing, he wondered, as he had no clue how long he'd been out... but the puddle of blood on the spot he formally 'rested' hinted at him having checked out for quite some time. 

Looking down, the thief wondered for a moment if death would have been a better fate. Head downcast, Jake's chin lifted and he focused on the goal ahead. For whatever reason he was given a second shot at life with these beautiful lasses. Who were the young ladies in question? A white and silver revolver with beautiful feathery like edge and streaks of black, as well as a chrome twin shrouded in a chilly dark cloud.

As he crept those mostly hollow halls, wondering what commotion must have diverted the attention of the guards, he momentarily paused to notice the unconscious Marshall Lee. The martial artist slept peacefully, and Jake let out a small breath of relief. He was beginning to, over time, begin to question his own methods... especially as of recent.

The nimble thief crept along, crouched, determined to make himself bait to allow for Hector to escape with the others. A suicidal attempt at best, he considered, but his own life was something he held little to no regard for after failing so miserably at being a captain. The thief slowed his approach as he spotted the arched entrance that a crimson curtains dangled in front of it, barely parted. There were several bandits blocking it, arms firmly crossed.

Upon spotting them Jake's body rolled to the corner and his back pressed to it as he listened. Apparently they were interrogating someone? No, he didn't hear any arguments. Pausing to consider the possibilities, Jake silently pressed his feet to the floor a few times. Pain didn't shoot through his nerves as intensely as it had prior to resting from getting his ass kicked, which meant he wouldn't have his reaction speed as dulled. Nodding to himself, Jake Seagull made his move.
















"So I say to him," one bandit spoke to another, the men standing guard for the meeting in Maggie's throne room. "If you can't pay, maybe we can have a little fun with your wife." 

The other bandit chuckled and stroked his scruffy goatee as he jokingly replied, "Damn, man. That's fucked up. Maybe you should join the Mother Fuckers?"

"Ha, ha. Very funny asshole. You know those guys are only here because Maggie has a soft spot for 'em, right?" insisted the guard to the left with a sneer. 

"Shh! Are you stupid? What if Maggie hears you!? Besides, they're actually pretty good. Better than the rest of us, anyway. Except they got their asses kicked today. Been a while, huh? Not surprised though... there's a rumor going around that it was Jackie. _The_ Jackie D. Roberts."

"What?! Oh fuck that, I'm outta here!" shouted the left guard who turned to go until Jake Seagull landed on his head, shoving it solidly onto the floor after dropping from the ceiling. The second guard was promptly elbowed unconscious and cradled the floor.

Dragging them around the corner first, Jake returned to the curtains, paused, and sighed. It had to be her of all people. His plan of distracting them immediately fizzled at the thought of his fellow prisoner being in a new type of captivity. Throwing caution and his detailed plan to the wind, Jake slid the red veil apart to fearlessly step before a pacing Magdalena "Maggie" Rutkowski.

"What are you doing here you imbecile?! Can't you see we're holding a meeting!? Get out!" Maggie snapped at him. Not only was Maggie present, but Heather, Ghost, and Jeeves were reporting their earlier encounters.

"Yeah, I figured as much..." Jake replied with a small shrug and sheepish smile. "It's just that there are intruders. I was sent to report it."

"..." Ghost was 'facing' Jake while his sensors collected data on the unfamiliar mercenary. Without warning a seastone blade nearly cut Jake in two, but the thief rolled to the side. Rolling to the side, he looked up in time to see Heather's foot coming towards his face. Jake was pointing his gun upward as he fired, she missed her stomp but dodged his shot. Lunging, Jake failed to flee the ridiculously fast Jeeves, who booted him roughly through the wall and out into the hall.

"Make him suffer," Maggie shrieked at her top mercenaries, before her eyes shifted to a rising Jackie D. Roberts. Maggie's head shifted to the side to ask of the injured Mother Fuckers, "She's awake. Did you put the seastone cuffs on her?!"

Tom, Dick, and Harry faced each other as Jackie's battle aura began emanating off of her. Oops? The men thought she was regular...

"Idiots." Maggie muttered, groaning as she did, and then aimed her scepter, "I'll obliterate them myself. I've no desire to piss off Black fucking Bart!"












Gill came sailing through the window and sprung off of Jackie's instinctive fist strike, before rapidly and repeatedly springing against the walls of the throne room with the ridiculously obnoxious sound of a ball bouncing each time.

Meanwhile Jake continued rolling, ducking, skipping, and flipping through an onslaught of blurring attacks. He was on the ropes, his reflexes pushing themselves to the limit as even a minor slip would spell a fatal blow with such a lethal trio all over him. Jake was desperately dodging until Jeeves foot nearly struck him in the face. The sudden cry of, "Teriyaki Secret Art, Iron Bodied Salamander!" after a pseudo tekkai of Ryu tanked the kick Jeeves attempted on Jake. Before he could retaliate, Kaiser's fist nailed his head, which sent Jeeves smacking off of the wall.

"K-Kaiser...?" Jake grunted as he positioned his palm on a knee, struggling to rise. What in the hell was he doing here of all places? Grinning weakly, he added, "Thanks for the save."

Hector, Ryu, Doc, and a few of the prisoners they freed showed up with battle cries as they ran at Ghost and his clones. 

"We need to get to Jackie," Jake insisted as he cupped his bleeding side with a hand.

"Hurry up! This guy is good!" Ryu shot back at Jake as he narrowly avoided Ghost's seastone gunblades. "If you let anything happen to her, I'll fucking kill you!" 

Jake didn't need to be asked twice. He ran into the throne room and instinctively flinched. It was hot as hell in there! It felt as if the entire room was on fire, and though there were flames soaring about everywhere, Jake felt in his bones that this ridiculous temperature was a wee bit abnormal. 

"Jackie?!" Jake cried, unable to make anything out. There was fire and electricity everywhere...


*Back in Davenport...*


Marines approached the direction Rufio took off in with guns in hand. They were following closely behind a Captain with his fists firmly closed around two blades. One was a seastone sword in hand with a regular handle, and the other hand held a mere wooden hilt but a glowing beam-sword extended from it. The man with the Noro Noro no Mi was here for a specific case, but he was now hunting the riffraff currently disturbing Davenport. He was sent to track down a group of important rookies, each one of the troublemakers a threat alone, but there were rumors of them gathering here.

A merchant carrying a crate of goods towards one of the ships of the Red Star mercenaries froze, eyes widening. A heavily armored marine with intimidating dark armor a long black cape...? "I-it's him! Captain Brock Knightly, Black Knight of the marines!"

Causally deflecting the shots of two Red Stars with his seastone blade, the calm marine asked of the mercenaries, "I don't have time for this. You two, you've three seconds to tell me what I want. Jackie Roberts, Kaiser Leon, and Jake Thalassa. Where are they located? If you cooperate I can assure you that I'll turn you in without any missing limbs."

"3..."

He lifted his sword.

"2..."

He aimed his Noro Noro beam-sword at them.

The mercenaries panicked at the marine's threat, both shaking in fear of his intimidating presence. The more fearful of the duo stepped forward to shriek, "W-wait! Stop! Don't do it! We'll tell you everything!"

"Start talking."


----------



## DVB (Feb 14, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Orchard, near Crescent Moon Town; Blood Moon Island

*
Diego had finished off the last of the bandits by punching the air once more and sending off his Vapor Fist. He had some pride being one of the very few humans to practice Fishman Karate. He also recalled Fishman Jujutsu, where one manipulated the water around them as a tangible material. It was used underwater and it would allow an advantage for him. He had no clue whether a human could learn it.. There were fewer masters of it than there were of Fishman Karate so there was no real way of telling.

In any case, he saw that the speedster known as Dread disappeared after defeating the bandits. 

"Are you all right?" Diego asked the girl. She nodded as she got up. 

"Yes, my name is Agna. What are your names?" she asked, grateful that the strangers saved her from the bandits. 

"My name is Diego D. Seablood," he said with a smile. Once Lucy introduced herself, Agna smiled at both. "Thank you so much. How should I thank you... Oh, I know. How about I take you over to my place in Full Moon City. My parents would be happy to pay you in any way they can," Agna said.

"Well, I reckon a good meal would be nice. Also, I need to find a flagmaker and a sail-maker," Diego said. Agna began leading them out of the orchard. She was carrying a basket full of fruit. They eventually ended up at the entrance of  Crescent Moon Town where she whistled for a coach. 

Here, there was an obvious motif surrounding the moon. "Hey Agna, why is this island called Blood Moon island?" he asked Agna as the coach arrived.

"Well, we actually a legend. It was said that long ago, there was suffering. Our ancestors hunted and grew the food the best they could, but it was difficult. People lived only trying to survive and didn't dream of anything more. Finally, on a stormy night, an elderly man looked up to the heavens and he asked for help. That he knew nothing and all the justifications they had for their sufferings had led only to strife and lack of will.

The storm clouds parted and it said the moon was a crimson red, as if it were bleeding. That the heavens also suffered. The next day, mysterious travels who claimed they were from the sky appeared. They taught us things and brought joy and new ideas. Eventually, they left us and we all hoped they would return. Most of everyone hear thinks its stories, but I think its real," she explained to them.

"Wow... visiting the sky. I'd like to go there!" Diego said with a smile. "What do you think, Lucy? Yu think there are any islands in the sky or something like that?" he asked her.


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 15, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Skull Island, Grand Line*​
*An Unnamed Crew vs The Red Star Mercenaries
Round 1, FIGHT!​*












_*In the throne room...*_


Jake gritted his teeth, guns whirling as Kaiser charged the scepter wielding bandit poised high on her platform like the queen of the world. He could see it all happening before it occurred, but his instinct and speed wasn't enough to prevent it. Electricity shot out with devastating force into a massive area attack, electrocuting Jackie who was closest, Kaiser next, and himself last. The trio would've continually to be shocked in a nonstop flow if the blow Jackie dealt the wall hadn't resulted in a trembling so ferocious that a stunned Maggie tripped backwards.

"C-crap..." Jake managed, wincing as his numbed body failed to respond. He went crashing onto the floor with random twitches as he clutched onto his guns stubbornly. "This is one tough bitch..." He managed to lazily squeeze out a shot that hit the fleeing Maggie's shoulder, who winced while lunged out of the large exit that the fallen wall provided.


*Meanwhile, in the hall...*


Ryu twisted smoothly out of the way of one of Ghost's newly arriving bodies. His incredible reaction speed alone allowed the martial artist to avoid a lethal slash. "The fuck?! You're in the way now too, freak!? I hate fighting men!" Ryu declared as he lunged into a speeding double whirlwind kick that struck that cyborg twice, though the first struck the machine-man in the face, the second was deflected by one of the seastone blades. Two hidden arms protruded from Ghost's cloak, stabbing Ryu twice and sending him flying backwards. The now four armed assassin walked towards Ryu with an eerily robotic gait.

"Okay then, asshole." Ryu snarled as he ripped his top off and flexed, blood now pouring from his cut open abdomen. Was he going to survive...? It didn't matter. He kept his eye on his opponent, fearing who it'd target if he lost track of it. 

Jeeves vanished from sight again, resulting in a kick that struck Ryu across the back of the fighter's head in the middle of his trance which opened him up to be continually slashed by Ghost. Blood flew everywhere, thankfully without any severed limbs, as Ryu hit the ground with a grunt... a puddle of blood spreading beneath him.

Gill knelt by Ryu, who glanced up at him with a wince, and the fisherman grinned. "Hey there, buddy! You can smell the ability to cook on you! Want to join my kitchen crew?! Well, I don't really have a restaurant yet, but..."

"A-are you crazy...?" Ryu questioned him, blood spurting from his mouth. "I-I'm a pirate... _you_ join _us_!"

Gill thought about it, shrugged, and nodded. "Kaykay!"

Jeeves delivered a brutal kick that made Gill bounce off of the nearest wall and spring back into the shocked mercenary with the same force and quickness. The stunned speedster smacked off of the wall and began falling, but was caught by Ryu's death grip. Ryu's menacing expression promised pain to the speedy little fucker as his free hand's knuckles popped musically. "Got'cha..."

Jeeves merely smirked and lasers fired from his eyes, resulting in smoking red slits appearing on Ryu and Gill. As both fell backwards, blood gushing from their gruesome injuries, Ryu blurted, "_Lasers_?! They've got LASERS?!!!

Jeeves disappeared and reappeared stomping Ryu's chest, but found the fighter's pectoral muscles unnaturally tough. An eyebrow bulged as Jeeves, inexperienced with the Rokushiki techniques the dojo runaway was taught by his father. Lasers nailed a howling Gill first, who went bouncing away like a ball, before he focused on Ryu again. Springing about with a smirk, Jeeves continued firing lasers on a motionless Ryu, blood spurting each time. "What's the matter? Can't fight back? You gonna cry, sandbag?"

Ryu struck the floor a few times and disappeared, the bones in his right leg nearly cracking as he did so, and a fist nailed Jeeves in the jaw. Panting and teetering as he struggled to not faint, Ryu glanced at the shocked speedster now floored from the corner of his eyes as he spat, "Names Salamander Ryu..."

The aching mercenary's head throbbed from the blow as he gawked at Ryu in horror, who was bleeding all over his burnt and smoking body. 

"I normally prefer to fight women..."  Ryu reminded him, and could only smile as the replacement eyes of the Jeeves flashed a bright red. 


*Operation GTFO...!*


Ryu fainted long before he received what would've been an unwanted laser brain removal, but Kai managed to snatch him out of the way in time.

Ghost had long since ignored them to join Heather in taking them on Doc, registering him as the greatest threat present in the tight fighting space. 

"Move people!" Jake shouted as he kicked Gill's butt who went bouncing down the hall. A massive explosion rocked the room as it obliterated the entire throne room. "She's bringing the castle down! Head for the ships!"

"W-what...? Liar! With us still in here?! She wouldn't!" Jeeves shouted, keeping up with a grimacing Jake by skipping backwards.

*"Ha! Serves you right! You weaklings are dead!"* Heather shouted and then faced Ghost and Jeeves, *"HOLD THEM UP!"*

Orb now present, Heather shot ahead of the pack and kicked both of the walls to sending them tumbling down in an attempt to block them off. 

"Hey look, you can work out your hormonal obsessions when the marines aren't surrounding your little base. The gig is up, lady. They're coming to lock all of us up." Kai informed a fuming Heather.

Jake shot Hector a grin. The sailors went and grew some balls with that trust, eh? They nodded at each other, silently confirming their success. Jake then looked around for... "I should've known it. I'm going back," Jake declared.

Ryu looked up wearily as Doc continued to fight Ghost off in the distance, and rubbed his bleeding mouth with a forearm. 

"You too, Kai... I'll be fine..." Ryu guaranteed, before breaking free to step forward on unsteady legs.

"..." Jake's frown showed this wasn't exactly the course of action he wished things to go down. These three were a bit much, even for their trusted allies, and he looked down in thought. She was the strongest person he personally knew. One minute. "Jackie can hold her off for a second. One minute should be enough. The game plan here isn't an absolute victory, but creating a big enough opening to escape." Facing ahead still at Jeeves and Heather, who now had her orb greatly enhancing her precognition while Jeeves made his eyes glow a brighter shade of red, Jake asked to confirm, "You okay with that, Mr. Leon?"


*Back in Davenport...*


Brock Knightly was sailing towards Skull Island with his armored arms crossed. He was currently speaking into his Den Den Mushi as he stated, "Someone took out down two of our best. Reports of the attack suggest the culprit is Dianna Fang. That said, I shouldn't have to add to proceed with caution. If anyone confirms her exact location report to me immediately. I'm heading to Skull Island. 

By his side with her arms also crossed stood Lieutenant Commander Victoria "Vivi" Salone. She went by Vivi normally. Having eaten the Iyasu Iyasu no Mi, she became a heal heal woman. Nicknamed "The Paladin",  she often accompanied her fiancee Brock Knightly into the jaws of death. With two others currently unaccounted for, they formed a power pack and presumably unstoppable team. One was capable of "magic", and the final, a strange "ranged" type devil fruit.

"Brock, we're now approaching Skull Island." Vivi alerted her husband, who tapped his metal boot adorned foot on the deck of his larger marine Battleship. Such a vessel was entrusted to Knightly for despite his unusually forceful methods, he was reliable, and normally avoided too many heavy casualties when possible. His success rate had many of the higher ups talking, and secretly they were waiting for the right moment to spring upon Brock his higher rank.

"Good." Sweeping a hand, Brock called out, "All ships. Fire."

"Fire...?" Vivi worriedly asked her grim-faced future husband. "What if any innocents failed to escape...?"

Brock's arm, the forearm of it covered in a seastone gauntlet with protective coating on the interior, lifted high enough to point at the rampaging Jackie who was now clashing with enormous explosions and lightning that seemed to cover a single portion of the sky. Storm clouds were brewing, and Brock feared for the innocent people of Davenport. "At _that_. For now. We'll take down the castle itself when we've guaranteed no innocents remain."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2014)

*Post Continued*

Is replied as she lifted her staff. From the ground chunks of raw ore pulls from the ground;  "And I can control it all with electromagnetism" is added as she started a physical assault on the beaten and battered Pirate. Jackie's head snaps to the left then right as the ore shatters against it. Large boulder sized chunks bowl her over preventing her from being able to go on the offensive. A maddening grin spreads across Maggie's face as she shoved her scepter high into the sky. On command two pillars of ore fire up from below Jackie knocking her to her back and the wind from her lungs.

 "It's time to end this Ms. Roberts, adieu."

Twisting her scepter the two pillars of ore slam down on Jackie, crushing her down into the ground under their weight. Chuckling to herself Maggie spins her scepter as she lowered it back to her side. That was one thorn down; two to go. Then she'd handle the Marines and the other gnats running around.

Her retreat back into her castle is held up though as she hears the ore being torn, turning back to where she'd crushed Jackie she sees her tomb ripping open. _Impossible_ is thought as she watches the female Pirate pull herself to her feet. Dark blood seemed to pour from every inch of Jackie's large frame; but those glowing jade eyes were clear and locked on Maggie who for the first time felt a pang of fear run up her spine. That fear is only confirmed as Jackie's body started to contort and grow even larger.

A moment later a vast roar covers Skull Island, death hath cometh. 

_-Water Approaching Skull Island_ 

The roar was heard clear over the seas and the busy work that the Marines of  Brocks small fleet were doing. On his flag ship Knightly uncrosses those massive arms from his barrel chest. Things had just went from bad to worse; but before he could inquire on a status report on how much innocent blood was still on the island a sharp cry is heard from above. It almost sounded like that of an eagle, just a lot more monstrous. All eyes advert skyward and in the darkness of the pitch clouds they see the outline of a very large bird; Jackie's Behemoth radiation again effects Jihl and she now grew to a size much larger than the biggest thoroughbred horse in existence and from her vantage point Jihl peers down onto the ships. Jackie's hatred for Marines now flowed to in the Jihl; diving down she attacks one of Knightly's escort rigs. Two canons are snapped up as the foul flew back into the air. ~~~


----------



## Genma1998 (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh. Oh! That hurts... And I mean a lot... Oh come on! What is this?! Ginjo glared down at his body. His arms and legs were tightly fastened to a wooden table. The dim light flickered on and off and cast a grim mood over the room. As Ginjo slowly began to regain his consciousness he noticed several old looking contraptions surrounding the table. All of them with wires and tubes leading to his chest. The tip of what looked like a blade stuck through his abdomen, covered in dried blood.
"...of course we wont have to hide the body this time. The navy already knows about our plans, considering we just wiped out a whole island's worth of them today." It was the pink haired girl who Ginjo tried to use as a hostage earlier. Realizing she was referring to him as "the body" Ginjo quickly shut his eyes before the girl could notice. "Too bad I killed him. He's pretty cute." Ginjo could hear her voice just above his head. Perfect. Using his devil fruit powers, he pushed the girls face down to his own just so they were eye to eye. "W. Wh. What's going on?!" Ginjo opened his eyes, staring directly meeting hers. Hey there.
...
Where's my goddamn sword?! Give it to me or I swear I'll kill you! Pinning the two men to the wall, Ginjo was holding them by their throats. The pink haired girl came back through the doorway in front of him and was panting heavily. From under a tile in the floor she retrieved Ginjo's sword and unsheathed it. Hey now young lady. You really don't want to do that! Just puf the sword down and we can both avoid this rather painful situation. The girl smirked and held the sword to his neck. "What're you talking about? I don't see any possible outcome of this where it could be painful for me. Both your hands are occupied." *Sigh* Don't day i didn't warn you. The knife which was still stuck in Ginjo tore it's way through the rest of his flesh and planted itself firmly within the the girl's chest. Sorry about that, pink. You left me no choice, I'm calling the navy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​
~Desperation is sometimes as powerful an inspirer as genius. ~-Benjamin Disraeli












[Predator and Prey]​
Jimmy cupped his mouth and chin as he walked into the think blanket of foliage of the Unknown; unnamed island that the Brown Dart had docked. The place smelled horridly wild; and that brought a soft smile to the trapper. Turning a weary gaze up to pretty boy he held up a hand and pointed at Kyudo. Hammering back his thumb he motioned a pistol shot with a grin. If pretty boy was going to scout; he was more than welcome to try and keep up with ol' Jimmy. Pushing the brush back with his other hand Jimmy ducks into the undergrowth. It was time to do what he did best. Get a feel for the island; as there were more scents present than those of the beasties that were roaming through the forest. 

Stalking into a clearing Jimmy comes across some of the islands many fungi, stooping he plucks one up and brings it to his nose. Taking in the scent he quickly drops it; it stunk of deadly poison. He was quite surprised, he never smell a mushroom that had the same poisonous qualities as some of the Nightshade family.  "Dat some bad mojo dar; you bet'cha. O' Bonecrusher ain't never smelled nothin' like dat before." is stated as he plucked a couple caps. Opening his small hip rucksack he drops the caps into an empty slot in his poisons.  "Dis gon be gud." he chuckles thinking of all the fun he could have, but he is quickly brought on guard by the low growls of an animal.

Stooping to a squat he pulled one of his large hunting knives and made his way to the sound. Pushing through a bush he comes across a small den of strange looking critters. They .  "Well naw, wat have we 'ere?" Jimmy asks patting at the bare of his chin. He'd never seen a canine quite like this. And he'd seen some things in his lifetime.  "Wats de matter fellah? W'ere de family?" he asks looking around. The den was left empty just this young and its dead siblings.  "Bad Mojo" is muttered; the smell of a dangerous creature clung to the air and Jimmy reckoned he just stopped it from getting the full buffet. Sliding the knife away he looks back to the pup;  "You commin' with ol' Bonecrusher; you bet'cha" he states attempting to pick it up by the scruff of its neck.

The pup, not use to humans, snips. But Jimmy is a bit quicker. Allowing his animalistic scent to flow from his pours he makes the pup docile enough to pick up. Pulling to his feet he opens his vest and pulls a larger burlap sack out. Sliding the pup in he makes his way back toward the ship.  "Wat dat?" his light blue eyes cut to the left. Pass all the other scents. Both animal and plant Jimmy smells a strong scent of human and powder, black powder. Not any he'd scented before. These people weren't part of the Unbound. Opening the sack he pulls the pup out. Allowing his throat to relax he growls and barks hoping that the pup would understand. A whimper comes form the animal followed by a soft set of yelps, it understood his Hyena; that was good.  "Best be keepin' up den, ol' Bonecrusher gon take point... whimper if I dun gon and miss somethin'." is stated as he put the pup down. With a playful bound it follows Jimmy toward the scent that would lead him toward a small troupe of Marines. 

Stopping close to the edge of a cleared walkway Jimmy motions for the pup to stop, doing so it lays on its stomach. Jimmy grinned then just parted some branches.  "Wat dem Marines doin' 'ere?" Jimmy asks himself. Well if they were here, that meant they likely had one of them watchya call its.  Compass thingies.  "Wonder if dey help ol' Bonecrusher out, wat you tink?" he asks motioning for the put to stay as he pushed his way into the clearing. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 16, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

The two marines, one an ensign and the other an enlisted man, hacked a path through the dense jungle foliage. They both carried fearsome looking shotguns across their backs.  The enlisted man broke to a halt suddenly and grabbed the others arm. "Oi. Your shadow just winked at me," he whispered.  

The ensign cast him a quizzical look. "You been taking a few extra nips from your rum rations Billy?" 

"No I swear. Look!" 

They both turned in unison towards the man's shadow, stretching across  the verdant soil. "Seems fine to me."  

A hand lunged out of the shadow, grabbing the ensign by the ankle and pulling him in. The ensign's shadow winked away into nothingness. "Sir!" The enlisted man reached for his shotgun, aiming it every which way in a wild eyed frenzy.  A mischievous giggle echoed around him, bouncing from tree to tree, everywhere and nowhere. "Come out devil!" he screamed, spraying buckshot blindly into the jungle. 

"What are marines doing on this island?" a female voice asked.

He spun about, opening fire at a raven cloaked woman. A hail of pellets melted through her cloak, tiny ripples radiating across the surface where the pellets hit. The woman laughed. "Mind the shadows." The shotgun spray flew from the marine's shadow, tearing through his back and chest. He collapsed to the ground, blood spewing from his mouth. "Who are you?" he rasped. 

The shadow woman closed in. Darkness filled his vision. "Just a lost girl looking for directions," she said with a grin. 

_A year ago..._
_The emergency sirens wailed, causing a panic in the streets. Sabrina squared off with Annie, Neville, and Hawkins, indifferent to the chaos. She couldn't believe her luck. The three people she currently hated the most, all within knifing range. Sabrina jabbed her knife at Hawkins. "What the hell did you do to me fucker? I woke up with this damn suit on and now I can't get it off." She tugged at her black bodysuit. The material stretched like taffy then quickly reformed around her skin. 

Hawking grinned knowingly at her. "It's simple really. You're..."

Neville moved with liquid speed, jabbing an index finger at Hawkins' throat. *"Shigan."* Hawkins deftly caught the man's wrist. So fast that Sabrina barely even registered the movement. "Hey buddy you're crimping my style. I was just about to go into a long winded scientific explanation." 

Neville stared blankly at Hawkins. "Devil Fruit Stealer Hawkins. I can't say I'm surprised to see you here. You've been a thorn in the side of the World Nobility for far too long. Do you hear those sirens? An Admiral is coming." 

"I plan on being long gone before then," Hawkins replied. 

Both men traded a flurry of blows. Sabrina quickly turned her attention on Annie. With any luck Hawkins and Neville would finish each other off. "Let the boys have their fun," she cackled, diving towards the blonde.  _


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2014)

*The Brown Dart...

Henrietta...*

It was fairly obvious that the crew on this ship were together out of necessity not need but even so it surprised Henry that they would all disperse so suddenly.  At least they should have waited for the Captain to say something but it wasn't her place to say anything and frankly she didn't care.  With a shrug of her massive shoulders she headed off the ship and onto the shore waiting for the man that was the so called, if not Captain, owner of The Brown Dart.  

Before she could ask what he wanted to do he finally announced to the crew.  Unfortunately it seemed that Henrietta was the only one still around.  “JAJAJAJAJAJA!  I got yer back Cap.  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”   It was then that the beast burst from the jungle.  “You want that?”  She glanced from the creature to the ship and back again.  “Don't think it'll fit Boss but whatever.  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Shaking her head she looked at the beast and pushed up her sleeves.  “Cap'n says you're our new pet.  Time to play!  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”

The wolf looked at the woman and growled again, the ferocity echoed in each others eyes.  It gave a mighty leap toward Henry, its massive jaws spread ready to make her its meal.  “Bad dog!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  This thing didn't even phase the woman as she stepped to the side.  Grabbing its fur she spun and tossed it away.

It landed with a thud and a yelp but was back on its feet in a flash.  Growling deeply it charged again.  Henry only grinned as she waited for the contact.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2014)

*Skull Island, Grand Line

An Unnamed Crew vs The Red Star Mercenaries
Round 2, GTFO!*​
"You okay with that, Mr. Leon?"

This was a clusterfuck of epic proportions, nevermind the fact that none of them likely desired this..... After what they had gone too, their broken bodies were not up to this. Damn that shared sense of honor and decency, any sane person had taken off already. They were too deep in now, and Kai probably wasn't alone in this. They had taken enough losses to last themselves a lifetime, he wasn't gonna stand for anymore deaths on his watch.....He never had many people in his life he was close with, the vast majority of them were now right here on this island and he wasn't going to let more of them die.


"Yeah, let's take care of those two scrubs and then get Jackie out of there before she starts stomping all over us too."

The two bros fistbumped, and get ready to take on their opponents. With the way the whole island seemed to be shaking, they knew they didn't have much time to handle their Red Star enemy. 

Kai VS Jeeves​
He wasn't able to put up a real fight the first time they met, but this time around Kai wasn't caught by surprise and he knew what he was up against. He wasn't messing around and took charge, Kai nodded towards a hallway and took off towards it. He was going to fight on his terms, and he wasn't going to allow this fleetfooted assassin to pick him off slowly from afar.

With Kai running away from him, his back just so inviting for a quick strike not unlike the one that nearly crippled him just before, he couldn't resist. Within the blink of an eye, he bolted towards Kai with a knife in hand. He just needed to hold him up, but a cute little cut between his vertebrea could only make that task easier.

This time Kai wouldn't be blindsided though, his ears picked up the sound of the dagger being drawn from it's scabbard, the very air being split by it's razor sharp blade as the stripper turned merc raced down the hall. He was fast, faster than Kai, but the ironman had gotten his butt whooped by assassnins far more lethal and fast than this coward. He could handle this much speed. 

He spun around, mid run, falling backwards as Jeeves came at him with the blade.

CHOMP!

Kai just flashed those silver chompers of his and had that dagger for lunch, literally. Jeeves was caught by surprise, leaving him open for Kai to grab him by the arms and sending them both tumbling through the solid oak door. They shattered it into tooth picks, as they crashed through it and bounced off the walls in the narrow hallway and over the steps of the spiralling staircase before they eventually separated and got back on their feet as soon as the world stopped spinning for them. 

Jeeves was just able to discern that he was in cramped space. This wasn't going to work for him. 

This was what Kai was hoping for, and he didn't waste time. The groggy Jeeves was gonna be on the receiving end of Kai's right hook.

Jake VS Knuckles​
The gunslinger had a very different strategy though, he was making the most of the open space that he had as Heather ducking and weaving the gunfire. Styles make matchups, and Jake was winning this one hands down.


----------



## Genma1998 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Hey hey. Is this really necessary? I mean I did catch the criminals for you. You ought to be grateful.  A group of twenty or so marines surrounded the still injured Ginjo, each of them with a gun pointed at him. Ginjo closed his eyes and focused on each and every one of their guns. 
"You bastard! Do you even know how many of our fellow marines you've killed?! Die!... What the hell? The trigger's stuck! Everyone! Fire!"
 After a few seconds of the soldiers pondering over why their guns may not be working, Ginjo explained: Unless you can pull the trigger harder than the pressure I'm applying in the opposite direction, those guns are useless.
"Stop mocking us!"
 A few marines unsheathed their swords and attempted to rush Ginjo. Ginjo had had it.*Pressure Air Cannon!* with one swift strike of his fist in the direction of the marines he knocked his assailants back into their fellow soldiers with incredible force, knocking them out. I just wanted to get out of here peacefully for once with a new ship. But of course you had to come attack me. *Rush...* He disappeared and reappeared behind the other navy soldiers and sliced them all in the back.


The constant wailing of the sirens were giving him a headache. The marines were everywhere. With his sword drawn, Ginjo walked through the town looking for a place to stay. To him it seemed the shouting and the sirens were getting louder and louder. Ginjo heard marines approaching from both directions and didnt know what to do. He was getting lightheaded and passed out when someone tackled him into a narrow alleyway.

Damned fool... finally awake, huh? I patched up that nasty wound of yours, Ginjo. Ya I know you. Don't worry. I won't hurt you. You've gotten the attention of most of the folks down here with all you've been doing.
The man talking to Ginjo was decently tall, standing at about 5'10". He wore a nice black slacks, black shoes, and a white dress shirt Here's your wanted poster. A bounty of 2,500,000. Pretty good for a rookie. And look at that picture. Intimidating to say the least. I haven't let you talk much have I? The name's Sawyer Now tell me why you're here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2014)

*Rufio Rivelli
Aboard a Marine Craft
Hiding in the Storage Area
En route to Skull Island, Grand Line*

"God, if you're up there, I don't know what I did to deserve this-"

A pause.

"God, if you're up there, I'm having trouble thinking of what exactly I did to deserve this-"

Another pause. 

God, if you're up there, I'm really sorry for seducing that married woman that one time, but if we're being honest that was never going to last anyway. I just wanted to say that I think you've very much made your point, and if I ever get out of this I swear to change my ways. Become a monk! Live a life of piety and devotion. If you could just find it in your heart to forgive me, I would-"

This time it was not a pause that interrupted the young Rivelli's fevered prayer. It was a monstrous, animalistic shriek, a shriek that rended the air asunder and struck fear in Rufio's heart (admittedly not very difficult, but the rending and asundering really was quite impressive). It was the cry of something that vaguely resembled an eagle.

There was a moment of tense, horrible silence, and then all hell broke loose. 

Talons tore through the wood above Rufio's head, wrenching much of the ceiling loose along with one or two cannons. Rufio shrieked, throwing his hands above his head and pushing ice to cover the gap, but it was hopeless - more and more of the ship began to break under the monster's assault. 

"OH MAN. OH GOD. OH MAN." Rufio muttered to himself, scrambling to take cover from the monstrosity currently ripping his unknowing ride apart. "Things were looking so good, I was being so clever, man, who wants to fuck with a marine convoy anyway, oh man, oh god."

"You."

"Oh, _goddammit_."

The captain stood in front of him, a mountain of a man composed of hardened muscles and rage. Two swords hung at his hip - a seastone one that looked like it could easily lop Rufio's head off in one swing, and another that glowed with an otherworldly power.

"What are you doing on my ship?"

*Brock Knightley
Black Knight of the Marines
Not at all happy*

"Just...looking...around?" Rufio tried, raising his hands as non threateningly as he could manage. "Gee, you know, if I were you, I'd focus on the crazy friend trying to rip your ship to pieces..."

"What do you know about it? Are you in a league with it?" Brock asked, striding forwards. He pulled his seastone sword from it's sheath, pointing it at Rufio's chest. "Don't make me ask twice."

"Oh shitshitshitshit_shit_, Rufio muttered, drawing his own katana.

Brock moved, lunging at Rufio's chest, but the pirate managed to deflect the blow at the last moment and scrambled for the whole in the ceiling. He leapt into the air and created an ice step mid jump, launching off of that to reach the next level. Brock simply grunted, leaping through the hole as if it were the easiest thing in the world and swinging his sword at Rufio again. 

Rufio just barely deflected that attack, spinning around and blasting Brock with a facefull of snow. The giant shrugged the attack off, cutting through the white powder and battering Rufio aside with a single swing of his powerful arm. 

This was not going well. He needed a distraction. He needed...a giant eagle thingy. Rufio shoved his hands skywards, blasting his snow high into the air in a desperate attempt to grab the thing's attention. "ATTENTION, THING! GIANT TASTY TREAT OVER HERE!" He roared into the sky. "ANY MINUTE NOW WOULD BE WONDERFUL!"

*Santa's Geyser*

All he could do now was pray. Although considering his track record in the past few minutes...


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 17, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Skull Island, Grand Line*​
*Love conquers all," Aphrodite promised. "Look at Helen and Paris. Did they let anything come between them?"
"Didn't they start the Trojan War and get thousands of people killed?"
"Pfft. That's not the point. Follow your heart.
― Rick Riordan, The Titan's Curse ​*
















Heather attempted to hunt down her wounded prey, but the elusive Jake managed to avoid her at every step, her claws swiping nothing but air. Damn he was quick! In return every shot zipped by her, the girl's lucky orb guiding her. Most people at this point would be stupid enough to fire at the hovering ball that accompanied her at this point, but this guy appeared to be extra cautious. She hadn't fought anyone quite like him thus far...

*I won't let any of your little friends escape!"* Heather shrieked in outrage as Ryu managed to shoulder ram his way down a wall. Hector reluctantly followed, but it was apparently to protect some of the familiar faces back in Davenport. Wait, was he just looking after the women? Ryu, once detection, is equally focused on the fairer sex. 

"You're blinded by your hatred!" Jake blurted as he popped off a swift shot that kept Heather from closing in on his allies. Heather jumped back to avoid it, the bullet nicking her forehead. She sneered at him while he snarled back. 

Waving a gun Jake attempted to reason with her by shouting,  "The marines are closing in, Red Star. Are you so blinded by rage that you can't get it? Do you honestly think they'll turn a blind eye again at this point? The sailors have told them _everything_. There's _no_ happy ending for you! There's _no_ version of this where you come out on top and continue your little operation! These days where some marines are, more are soon to follow. Let it go! Go and tend to your ally and let us deal with ours! Then _maybe_ you get out of this alive, and _maybe_ you avoid capture to start more of your little tyrannical bullshit on some unsuspecting group! So what's it gonna be?!" 

*"You shut your fucking mouth!"* Heather spat as she walked towards the man she was beginning to hate with the same loathing that she felt towards the bitch supposedly destined to defeat her. *"Get off of your high horse! You're filth like me! I don't give a darn anymore, so don't act like you know shit about me! This little operation was everything, and because of you fuckers, I've failed!"*

Jake's heavy sigh remained mostly hidden. "I guess we're doing this, then." His declaration followed with the injured thief turning and sprinting before he ran up the wall with surprising swiftness and grace. When he looked over his shoulder Heather trailed behind him, rapid footsteps keeping her balanced.

*"When I'm done with you that bitch is next!"* Heather screamed at Jake's back while punching the wall and clutching a fist full of stone. She chucked it at Jake, who fired back, a bullet destroying the projectile with ease. Heather landed and struck the wall beside her, her anger reaching a boiling point.

"What now? You can't get me, and I can't hit you. We're at a stalemate." Jake called out to Heather, his hypnotizing blue eyes focused on the pacing bitch of a fighter.

*"I hate you."* Heather sincerely replied, and then tossed the orb up and down before glancing at the exit of one of the many crumbling walls. Outside the massive Jackie was now visible. From their high view she could be seen fighting what appeared to be mother nature itself, a storm of elements detonating everywhere. 

_"Someday we're going to open our own night club! No, no! A strip club! It'll be the coolest! Promise me we'll make it together! Okay?! Do you promise...?"

*"You're so stupid, Maggie. A strip club...?"* Her friend returned, and upon seeing Maggie look down in disappointment, forced a smile. *"But hey, who the fuck am I to spit on your dream? I'll open a dojo beside it. We'll own the fucking world."*_

*"Sorry, Maggie..."* Heather whispered, and then tossed the orb towards Jackie. Four minutes left until they were all wiped out. Glancing back at Jake with a smirk, Heather tauntingly said, *"Ciao, fucker... I may not be able to kill all of your friends, but I'm blowing that bitch to smithereens and you with her as compensation."*

"..." Jake's eyes widened in horror. Blow Jackie up? How...? Just how much power did that orb possess?! From his position he could see his friends retreating on a ship, and Jake knew what he had to do. He glanced back at Heather, who was still smirking, and had an eerily cold look in his blue eyes. For the briefest moment he almost looked like a demon by the eyes...

Heather prepared to dodge, her orb still offering some light precognition, but Jake fired off a shot so fast it overwhelmed even her. The fighter had no clue where the bullet was going until she was shot off of her feet. A bleeding Heather hit the floor with a grunt, wincing and tumbling after. He nailed her in an unarmored spot _that_ fast...? Was that fucker holding back on her all along?!

Sprinting into a jump, Jake lunged into the air and... a bullet went clean through him. 
















*Entering the storm...*

"Jackie...!" Jake attempted shouting. Everything had gone according to plan. His heart was racing, his psyche frenzied, his abdomen bleeding, but everything was going according to plan... thankfully.

"STOP FIGHTING!" Jake loudly pleaded with her. His breathing was shaky, his voice wheezy, and Jake now had a hand pressed to his side. The warmth gradually let the thief know it wasn't slowing down at all. Was he actually going down this time...? It didn't matter. He cheated death twice now, and despite his lofty goals it now felt long overdue. Softly now, from a lack of breath, Jake struggled to say to Jackie, "You've got to get out of here..."

When he took another step forward two more shots jerked Jake's body. He grunted, nearly passing out at first, but instead rolled his exotic firearm from his waist before firing on the two marines attempting to gun him down as well. She seemed so far away... but he had to reach her... even if his vision was blurry, and the pain was blocking out his senses.

Jake was sure she couldn't hear him, what with the attacks everywhere, and seeing him wasn't an option either. As the heat of the intense flames licked at his face and clothes and the electricity shocked him, Jake's battered body was walking on ghost mode. The destructive attacks continued coming out of nowhere, and worse, they were unrelenting. Jake ignored the roaring blasts, the booming thunder, and the howling wind as he stumbled closer to the place where Maggie was unleashed her wrath and Jackie made war with the world.

Upon closer investigation, Maggie didn't look as if she was faring well, but to be fair, neither were the marines. It appeared at some point that Jackie had hefted up one of the ships and launched it clean into, and through, another. As Maggie was about to fire another attack Kai tackled the distracted bandit and the pair of them landed on the rocky shore surrounding the castle.

At last Jake was facing Jackie's unmistakably monstrous visage, and he managed the biggest smile he could muster. It was, unfortunately, quite faint. Jake narrowly avoided being sawed in two as he clutched at her, eyes full of desperation and hoping he could reason with her... _especially_ with the marines present. Their presence seemed to send her into some sort of berserk rage. "You've got to calm down! We're running out of time!"

"Wait, aren't we kicking their asses? We're almost out of here!" Kai asked while blocking arms received an explosive blast from Maggie that launched him off of his feet... but not before delivering her a right hook that left the self proclaimed Empress of Davenport seeing stars. It seemed to him they finally had the upper hand.

"That orb... huff, huff... was a bomb!" Jake managed, his teeth clenched as Maggie's shrill laughter distracted them.

"There's no escaping that blast! Sorry, pirates! Looks like you'll be going down with me!" The haughtily laughing bandit wench froze when she spotted the royally pissed off trio of Jake, Kai, and Jackie all facing her. When all made a move towards her for a finishing attack, it seemed as if things were going to end quite ugly for her...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *The Brown Dart...
> 
> Henrietta...*
> 
> ...



"This is why an amazon is quite important." Zash thought to himself, leaping into the air. "Come then Hen-chan." Zash began to spin quickly, heel kicking the dog as it charged for Henrietta, "Bad dog." Zash grinned at it as he buried the wolves head, however all he got in return was a deep growl. "Fascinating..." Zash's smirk grew even darker and more twisted. "I think you will do quite fine!!! DEHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" The man's twisted laugh echoed through the woods.

"Sir." A marine calls through a small dendnemushi as he monitors the crew at the edge of the forest. "What is it?" the denden mushi responds. "We have a pirate crew entering sector seven-b." "Oh? I shall send enforcements to take care of them then." "They appear to be fighting test subject Fenrir sir." "Send them a squad." "Yes sir!" 

The marine took off running through the woods, heading to a large compound and throwing open its massive metal doors. "This is it..." He gulped, reaching a control panel over a giant steel cage, inside the growl of many creatures could be heard. "G...go!" The marine pulled the lever, releasing even more massive black wolves, they let out a blood curdling howl as they fled the compound, heading to the growl of their comrade.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2014)

*The Unbound*

Kyuudo Knoxx.

Animals were fascinating to Kyuudo. Unlike humans they were not hindered by things like morals or such and fought tooth and nail in every fight they were in. There was no hesitation, no holding back, no second thoughts; they fought till they won or died. Inspiring stuff. That's what he thought when an arrow pierced through the skull of the beast. 

He was about halfway between Bonecrusher and the Captain with a fair degree of foilage inbetween them. A good shot. His eyes swung towards bonecrusher to see what he was up to. His lips wre moving and no-one else was around him. He could relate, when you're alone long enough you need to hear something. A voice just to fill your ears with something other than silence.

Silence wasn't good. The void needed to be filled with something. A clash of swords, a cry of fear, a plea for mercy. He hated animals because of that. Sure he respected their warrior spirit but they never begged for mercy. Under torture they would still try and fight back. Fight until they died or won. At least the beasts on Savage island would. The ones tha Grandad Knoxx put on the island to test him with. Fucker.

As far as he could tell there were a bunch of marines. That's probably what the clearing was. He'd already lost track of Sabrina. She was rather good at using the shadows. Devil fruit cheat. Too many of them in the Grand Line. Still made the screams all that much sweeter. That notion of invinsibility was stripped from them in a heartbeat as their bones were ripped out of their bodies one at a time and....

His hand was trembling. Composure. Don't count the bones until they are incapacitated, as his mom always said - either that or something about chickens.....

Kyuudo had no interest in killing those wolves. The bones were not really going to be of much use and there wasn't much of a challenge. Captain and Henry would take care of them. And if they didn't - those were some real nice bones. Knoxx moved quietly (unlike the laughs of the aforementioned pair back near the ship, that seemed to reverberate around the area and his head), looking for anyone that carried a sword. He'd show them that the way of the archer needed to be recognized above the that of the swordsman.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*
“War was always here. Before man was, war waited for him. The ultimate trade awaiting its ultimate practitioner.” - Cormac McCarthy


[Forged through Fire X, A Cause worth Dying For?]​

[Skull Island; Countdown to the End]

_-Doc_

Doc's feet shuffled down the long empty corridor his weight mostly supported by the wall he leaned on. Behind him his bladed weapons were drug on a length of linen and even now as he desperately held a hemorrhaging wound closed he smiled. Closed eyes looked down the hallway, there in the distance was the exit he was looking for. But it seemed, to him, so very far away. Softly laughing at himself he slides around allowing the flat of his back to rest on the wall. _ 'It was a good run'_ he silently thought to himself as he slowly slid to the ground smearing blood as he did. Falling to a sit he allowed his head to hang.  "Even as violence begets violence; I could have never imagined it ending like this" is softly spoken as his collar stained red and the world went dark. 

 "You ain't dying on me old man" Hector's voice bleeds through the deathly silence. Doc's head snaps to the side with a shudder as Hector backhanded him. Doc's light green eyes slowly opened the dull sensation of pain throbbing on his cheek.  "Old?" is weakly mused as Hector helped to pull him to his feet.  "You've two years on me old man..." is softly replied while Hector pulled Doc's arm over his neck and shoulders.   "You've always been delusional John" Hector replied taking the brunt of Doc's weight.   "Has anyone told you, for a skinny fuck your heavy?" is asked,  "This is only our first date, no flirting til the s-second" is replied, that placid grin returning as the two made their way toward the exit and the ship that the others had stolen. ~

_-Jackie_

Maggie's eyes widened even as Jackie fell to all fours she couldn't believe the bitch survived that. Pulling her scepter back up she fully turned back to Jackie; but quickly paused as the woman's entire body seemed to pulse. That helmet of fur cracked and retracted revealing dark green eyes that pulsed with a life their own. Drool flowed from an open mouth as Jackie's teeth grew to pointed edges.  "Zoan?" is asked as Jackie's eyes flashed a predatory yellow. A second smaller pupil opens under the first, floating to the left or right of the larger. Jackie seizes in pain, this always seemed to hurt. Slamming her fist into the earth she rears her head back loosing a roar that shakes the entire island as her body bulged with new found muscle as and girth. 

Maggie's face froze with fear as the looming shadow of the destroyer grew to cover her and her castle. Jackie was no longer anything resembling human with fangs as large as long swords, gleaming with saliva and a set of canines as large as bastards swords. Maggie presses her body up against the wall her castle knowing that even being glanced by a few of those teeth could be fatal.  "Su-save Ms. Maggie!" Tom shouts; storming the battlefield the Mother Fuckers come to the aid of their beloved. Skidding to a defensive halt Tom raises a polished new steel shield in front of him while allowing a sickle sword to extend to his left.  "Get going Maggie; w-we'll distract her!" Dick adds trying to circle the now massive form of Jackie. Maggie starts to breath again, could these two, an arrow flew from a battlements above harmlessly breaking on Jackie's fur, three be any more suicidal? 

 "Move!" Harry yells notching another arrow. Jackie's eyes cut to the sky. Seeing the archer taking aim she whips a paw to the heavens. Stone slices as easily as butter collapsing the wall Harry stood. The man yells; his arrow flying harmlessly away, as he tumbled to the battlefield.  "Protect him!" Tom orders he and Dick attack to gain the Behemoth's attention. Blades clang against Jackie's armor like fur, doing little more than displacing it. Jackie's large spiked tail cuts a trench behind her forcing Harry back to her front allowing her, with one swift movement to capture all three in her massive paw. Pulling them to her snout she growls squeezing them. The three men howl in pain as bones threaten to splinter and heads throbbed wanting to pop. Her lip rolled over her teeth, then she turns whipping the three toward the horizon. Like stones the skip over the seas; each makes landfall over on Davenport as Jackie turns back to Maggie who was trying to make her escape.

A low, reverberating growl stops her,  "You think a beast can kill me?!" she shouts with an indignant tone. Forcing her utter fear into the pit of her stomach she raises her weapon unleashing a massive fireball that slams into Jackie's face. Taking the beast as blind Maggie makes her break for it. Jackie, however, was far from blind, though she couldn't see those second set of pupils picked up on the life force around Jackie. So even in the blinding flare of the fire, she could see her target. Charging through the flames she tries to cut Maggie in two with the saw that clung to her head. The bandit thief just narrowly misses that fate allowing instead Jackie to cut into her castle. Bolts of lightning rain down even as Jackie pulls her weapon and head free in an set of actions that collapses that entire wing of the castle. 

Cursing under her breath Maggie is forced to retreat toward the sea as she set to battle with the very elements. Her best efforts, though, seemed like they were in vain as flame nor electricity seemed to deter Jackie. Starting her lunge Jackie is only halted under a volley of canon fire that nearly knocked her onto her side. Eyes locking on the ship that had fired upon another massive roar is released a Marine flag fluttered in the wind. Grape shot pelted the beach near Maggie's feet causing the bandit to stumble as she tried to flee. Rolling to her side Maggie watches in awe as Jackie's body pulsed with a dark crimson energy as her muscles seemed to rearrange on her body. With a pulsing roar the quadrupedal form pulls itself to a bipedal stance. Stalking toward the water line Jackie takes another round of shots to the chest, but like the first volley this round did little more than make the beast angrier. With the stronger canons on Brock's ship; the vessel besieged is pulled from the waters as the Marines aboard scrambled for their life.

"Abandon Ship!" 

is ordered as it is lawn darted into an approaching vessel.  "I have you now!" Maggie yells pulling her scepter toward the sea. From the darkened clouds a bolt of lightning strikes Jackie; the shock is far worse than any previous attack as she is covered in sea water. ~

_-Rufio_

 "Brock.. we have a problem." Vivi states in a panic  as she walked up to Knightly. The large man turned his attention from Rufio to his lady.  "What is it now?" he asks as the snow that was fired upward did more than get Jihl's attention. The arctic blast nearly hit her, and now the foul was angry. Vivi pointed to the heavens. Above the shrill screech of the Cockatrice blared even above the canon fire and thunder. Knightly's eyes widen  "Abandon SHIP!" Knightly yells as Jihl dive bombs down falling into a rapid spin. With a shuddering crash Jihl destroys the massive ship cutting it clean in two while completely destroying its mid ship.

Rufio screamed bloody murder as he is plunged into the briny deep. Deep below its surface Jihl massive wings propel her back toward the surface. A wave of water explodes outward as the foul flies free. Luckily for Rufio he is caught in Jihl's feather and rescued from a watery fate.      

_-Jackie_

The ground rumbles under Jackie's massive weight as Kai, Jake and she closed in on Maggie. Overhead the storm that had been driven by her scepter dies as she is surrounded. Jackie's saw blares to life it was time to end this. But before they could make the ground run red with Maggie's blood the cracking of the orb's protective casing catches Jackie's attention, her heightened hearing allowed her to act.  Jackie's tail wraps around Kai as she scopes Jake up in her arms. 

But against better judgment both Kai and Jake fight against Jackie's Behemoth strength as the orb's casing started to bulge.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Skull Island, Grand Line

"You say no to ratchet pussy, Juicy J can't"
- Juicy J, Bandz a Make Her Dance*​*

This is it.....

The Big 3: The Legs, the Boobs and the Face.​*​
In this dire situation, facing almost certain death the captains seemed to share a natural instinct to fall on the grenade. In a manner like how only a wingman on the Jersey Shore would. Though hopefully this wouldn't end with some on-camera-under-the-sheets hanky panky, followed by a walk of shame to the cab. Anything but that. Anything!

If they weren't about to die at any moment now, it might've been amusing how fiercely all three of them struggled to give their life in a desperate attempt to just try to preserve those of the other two. Kai went as far as to savagely bite and claw his way out of Jackie's grip, and as he succeeded he made a lunge for the orb, intending to cover it up and go as fullmetal as he could to try and shield them from the blast.

With her weapon drained of power, and running on fumes, the bleeding Maggie saw this though and simply refused to let the punk be the hero. Pouring all of her remaining strength into it, she intercepted Kai and swung her depleted staff at him. The ironman would have none of it though, pushing his powers to the max, he went full metal and just blasted her. Went off on her like his middle name was Sharkeisha. 

The battered Merc collided into a wall, bricks raining down and covering her up after she fell to earth. The fming Kai spun around, to proceed with the newly created "Fire in the hole!" Jutsu, but to his dismay...... Cannon fire pelting the structure, knocked a supporting beam down and the whole floor became unstable. Kai fell backwards, away from the orb, as the orb itself started rolling towards a hole.

It seemed as it was ready to blow at any moment now, Kai wouldn't be able to make it anymore. It all came down to Jake, who had not given up on squirming himself to freedom. Sweet, glorious freedom! This turned out to be rather hard as a Behemoth was forcing you to moterboat her monster boobs. His head and one arm popped out in the open, but that would be enough. That meant he had one gun, one shot, he wasn't going to let it go to waste. Pouring all he had into this trick shot, the gun started to glow brightly. As if it was charging up. 

With everything going on, Jake didn't even take notice of this, but the gun had awakened and responded to his emotions. With a blinding flash it went off, sending a bolt of energy towards the orb just as started to break open and unleash a tidal wave of destruction.....

Nearby​
Not far from Davenport, a simple fishing ship with a handful of workers on it seemed to hard at work and completely oblivious of what was going on not far from them. They were doing their job perfectly, to be bland and inconspicuous as the ship itself was constructed to hide the sensor array of a second ship that was submerged just below it. There the passengers were most certainly aware of what was going on nearby, on Skull Island. 

No one would've expected her here, The famed Professor Stein, but here she was looking over the readings she was getting from her equipment. When the meters suddenly started to go wild, it didn't take long for her to realize what happened. "Took him long enough, but where could....." She was running the numbers through her head, her eyes going wide as she figured it out. With haste she pulled on some levers and twisted some dials, the machinery focusing on a different sector on the map. With a smile she confirmed that a second energy signature indeed was detected at that location.

"I can't let this opportunity go to waste, if they all surived and ended up there.....There of all places, I can finally get eyes on them." She snapped her fingers and barked directions at her subordinates, telling them to make haste. 

She was already on to the next thing though, she had little time to make a bold move. She went to the storage room, adjacent to her workspace she had dedicated some space to a room holding a small selection of her projects. She had taken one with her on this little field trip, just in case she'd have an opportunity to use it. She didn't waste any time with futile things like care or finesse, she ripped open a container to reveal a lifeless blond girl dressed in a non nondescript uniform. Most people would not take notice of it, unless they had intimate knowledge of the CP0 training program and they would know that these were the rags their students would be dressed in. 

She had some modifications to make to her programming, but the android first had some cosmetic work that needed to be done and so Stein started ripping the uniform and dirty her appearance. 
*
A little further away​*
On a large island, covered with a wide array of plants that seemed out of place. At the very least, you weren't going to see all of them together in one place, so close together, as they seemed to at war with each other and intent on gobbling up their neighbors. Exotic plantlife from everything ranging from the hottest deserts to the dampest jungles covered the island seemingly from tip to toe, with the only exception being a large crater at the center of it. It almost seemed radioctive, as not even a root dared to creep into it and it was barren. Nothing but boulders and holes marring the otherwise smooth pit.

Roars and growls emanated from in between the forests surrounding it, but it seemed utterly silent and lifeless in the crater until a blinding light suddenly appeared in it and as it died down it revealed three figures.

"Ugh.."Jackie groaned as she shrunk down and reverted to her default state. 

"Why are you two bums with me in heaven, and why isn't heaven filled with twerking biracial women?" There could only be one.

"That sounds hot." Jake replied, before snapping out of it. "Wait, where the hell are we?" They glanced around, nothing but rocks and soil in their sight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

Sabrina crouched beside the two dead marines, rummaging through their packs. No log pose unfortunately. Just some survival items and spare clips of ammunition. Her eyes fixated on the bottle of pills at the bottom of the pack, very potent muscle relaxants, the kind used by a certain class of snipers. She was suddenly filled with a painful longing for her old blues and greens, the only things she missed from her old days in the program. Sabrina glanced from side to side, discreetly pocketing the bottle. Old habits died hard. Perhaps this one never would die. 

She continued through the forest. There were obviously more marines on this island. Now to discover why. She tensed at the chorus of bloodthirsty howls closing in fast. Silent as a ghost she crept into the shade cast by a cluster of banyan trees. Beneath her cloak she was nearly invisible to the naked eye. It wasn't like hiding in the shadows cast by people, however. She had to remain perfectly still to maintain the effect. 

Sabrina held her breath as a pack of humongous black wolves bounded past. She couldn't help but notice the direction they were headed in, back towards the ship. Not that she cared. The captain could take care of himself. One of the wolves ground to a halt and sniffed the air. Sabrina frowned slightly as the beast stalked towards her, nose planted against the ground. There always had to be one nosy mutt who couldn't leave well enough alone. The wolf gazed in her direction and bared its fangs, hackles rising. So much for being one with the shadows, Sabrina thought. 

The wolf lunged at her. Sabrina's cloak extended outwards into dozens of tendrils, ensnaring the wolf's legs and snout. She stepped out of the shadows, cloak billowing protectively about her body. The wolf writhed violently against the tendrils. Struggling only made it worse for the beast. For a moment she debated letting it go. To run wild and free the way nature intended. Then she quickly came to her senses. "Time to put you down doggie." The sound of the wolf's neck snapping brought a smile to her face.   

"I hate mutts," Sabrina said.


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 20, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Skull Island, Grand Line*​
*
“Suffering has been stronger than all other teaching, and has taught me to understand what your heart used to be. I have been bent and broken, but - I hope - into a better shape.”
― Charles Dickens, Great Expectations *​


Everyone near the island and far off in Davenport watched in a mixture of shock and horror as the surface of Skull Island was completely obliterated as if it'd been hit by some sort of buster call. It was at that moment that they realized that the sheer level of technology available in the New World was apparently more frightening than anything they'd imagined. 

As the island burned the survivors went their separate ways... with some ships carrying arrested mercenaries, others surviving prisoners, and the final one Dianna and the now mostly unnamed pack of pirates from separate crews placed together as one.

Brock Knightly stood with his arms crossed, Vivi by his side. They had lost quite a bit, manpower, ships, and many other things. It dawned on him now just how destructive this partnership would be. Partnership? What else could it be. Those three rookies, troublesome enough apart, had now joined into some atrocious hydra. His hands slid through thick black hair, lightly spiked, as the hardened man groaned. 

"Brock..." Vivi started, and Brock shook his head as if to answer, _don't say it._ 

"I know, things would've gone differently if I had used Noro Noro..." The Black Knight confessed. He had ruled it 'cheap', previously, for the ranged variations of the beams presented an all too easy defense for the keen eyed pirate hunter. Still, he felt he had reached the peak of what melee combat alone would present. He would permit himself from this day forward the full use of the devil's fruit... though the thought alone sickened the man into a deep scowl.














Ryu sat sprawled out on the deck of the ship Dianna swiped. He needn't watch the survivors be escorted by the marines. For starters, from how unsafe it was, but additionally because it didn't matter much to the battered martial artist. When Doc slapped some linen around him, apparently mummifying the bruised Salamander, Ryu scoffed. "Fuck, I could really go for some milk instead... Got some?"

"Milk? I thought pirates drank beer!" Gill shouted as his long feet clapped along the soaked boards until he neared a barrel of ale. Lifting it, the clumsy fisherman stumbled first and then fell chin first against the floor only to spring through the very swinging door that Dianna just exited. The sound of pots and pans crashing as well as tables toppling followed.

"Not sure where she went," Ryu answered before Dianna could ask about Jackie's whereabouts. His thumb then jerked in the direction of Hector and Doc. "They disappeared into thin air... and shit timing too, cos apparently these guys want a word with Jake an' Kai."

Before anything else could be stated, a beautiful lady apparently from Wano judging by the kimono landed on their ship. The fighters tensed, ready to defend themselves from the latest threat if need be.

Feet sliding, the girl nearly slipped, and collided into Dianna. A group of men on a ship of foreign design pursued them, or rather her, and she glanced back at the pack of men fearfully. Swallowing her pride, the mysteriously appearing girl, gorgeous despite having obviously freshly blossomed into adulthood, spoke at last. With a pleading pair of almond shaped eyes. "Please help me! I must get to Little Wano!"

When Dianna asked who she was, she bowed her head politely and answered, "Mito! Miyamoto Mito!"

Ryu drooled at the woman's beauty, but his focus shot to something speeding towards them suddenly. "Cannon fire eh?! I'll..." Ryu froze in mid counter and dodged at the last moment as what appeared to be an incredibly powerful shock wave whooshed past him. Was it some sort of advanced Rokushiki technique...? "Why those..."

"FULL SPEED AHEAD!" Gill rushed out of the kitchen to blurt, his long arms flailing.




*Arrival... the Anti Unnamed Crew* *Davenport*​



People cleared his path as a snarling man with more cheap leather, tattoos, and chains than a metal concert strolled through Davenport.  Knives, just Knives, patrolled Davenport searching for _him_. The cocky mother fucker that humiliated him back in West Blue! Picking up a celebrating woman, who was singing and partying with her daughters and other recently freed victims, and slammed her back brutally against the wall. "Where in the fuck... Is Kaiser D. Leon?!"

"W-who...?" Quickly realizing he must mean one of the recent troublemakers, the woman blurted, "No one is here...! They've all left!"

Facing the heavens, Knives screamed, "FUCK YOU FUCKING KAISER!!!!!!!!! I'LL HAVE MY REVENGE!!!!!!!!!!"

The sound of footsteps distracted Knives from his ranting, and he faced the sound of where two strangers were approaching him from. The passionate man's scowl returned as he glanced back and forth between them. William Alexander Dredd and Raito seemed to be searching for something, or someone, and he didn't know if it was him at this point. Knives grinned eagerly, shiny metal teeth glistening as his index finger slowly extended into a long metal claw. Before attacking Knives asked, "Who in the fuck are you two...?"


*Meanwhile, with the missing Captains...*


"Uh..." Jake started, the wounded man blushing as he swept his hooded coat around Jackie's shoulders which were as bare as they rest of her. Looking towards the jungle ahead, the man sighed. Whatever just got them out of there also stuck them in the middle of nowhere. Oh well, it was better than being blown apart.

"Looks like we survived," Jake confirmed, offered the other two a weak smile, and then collapsed. He was unconscious and sprawled out, and the sheer amount of blood on his clothes alone hinted at how terribly he'd been injured. His body was covered in wounds varying in devastation, but if one had keen enough sight they'd be able to tell that his wounds were healing at an accelerated rate... 

The white feathery gun transformed into a seagull and escaped Jake's side to lose all possibly control of itself. Beak parting, bullets flew into the jungle as the eyes of the bird filled with urgency. Despite being a safe distance from anything truly lethal, the seagull appeared to be horrified at whatever was inside of it. Judging by the stance and position of the bird, however, it appeared to be attempting to protect Jake from some unseen threat.

A barely clothed man exited the jungle with a giant roasted boar on his back and a long bone sword at his waist. He had countless scars and tattered pants on that were kept up solely by a belt of rope. The wild man with long raven hair sneered at the seagull in particular, and then entered the jungle once more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 20, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey II]​
"Can you believe we've been assigned to this shit hole?" a Marine asks. There were three; just standing there chit-chatting, either they were on break or slacking in their patrol duties. Well, Jimmy thought, every band of Marines had their slackers. This particular outfit seemed to have three. "Yeah, I know what you mean man; this detail sucks balls. Nothing here." another adds, "Well no easy women at least. All you have is big bugs, big animals and even plants that"

 "Dat wanna kill ya? Dat sound 'bout right city boy?"

The three Marines drop their smokes and turn to where the voice came. Seeing Jimmy their rifles instantly level on his chest and the pirate raises his hands. "Who the hell are you and how did you get here?"  "Dat no way ta treat ah stranger, ya bet'cha" the Marine in the back blinks, "No way" he mutters pushing pass the other two, "Nelson, what is your problem?" is asked by a Marine that is shoved to the side; "It's fucking Jimmy LeBlanc; you know. Those psychotic Unbound Pirates?" Nelson replies pushing his rifle in Jimmy's face. "Jimmy LeBlanc? I remember hearing some stuff about him; suppose to be a world class trapper.", "Is that so, well to be some world class trapper. He sure makes a stupid pirate." the last of the three throws in pulling his pistol.

 "Dat not proper like, dem guns no be needed?" Jimmy states not taking a step back. "Proper? You're a bloody Pirate; there is no proper for you or your kind." Nelson replies pulling the hammer back on his rifle. "The way I see it; you have two options. Either I can put a bullet in your brain now or. You can come with us, have a 'trial' and swing by sun down." Nelson states his eyes training on the trapper. Jimmy chuckles and cast his eyes to the ground,  "Dem sum gud options yeah?" those blue eyes cut back to Nelson,  "See, ol' Bonecrusher has one betta, you bet'cha."

Nelson narrowed his eyes, flipping the rifle he butts Jimmy in the face, knocking him to the ground; "What you say hillbilly?" is barked as the other Marines laughed.  "..." Jimmy spat a wad of blood out;  "You brave boy-o; ol' Bonecrusher offerin' ya de Captain; whole crew if ya interested." Jimmy replies pulling his hands from the ground. "You're not going to save your skin; you know that. Right." Nelson replied.  "Dem higher ups; dey decide dat." Jimmy replies while he is pulled back to his feet. A pistol and rifle are stuck in his face. "If you say so" Nelson chuckles spinning Jimmy away from him; "Take me to your captain"  "Follow me den" Jimmy grins while he started to walk. 

"Not so fast pirate, don't get too antsy now. I'd hate to give us away by shooting you now." Is stated as they started to make their way toward the Brown Dart.  "Ya dun have ta worry 'bout dat, you bet'cha. You boy-o's be too smart for ol' Bonecrusher" Jimmy replies as he nears them to the edge of the forest.  "Dis way, dem pirates dun made camp in a clearin' I'll take ya in. Dey nevah see ya comin'." Jimmy states pushing a limb aside, "Whoa, whoa there hillbilly; you'll follow behind me, I can't chance you tipping your friends off." Nelson interject pulling Jimmy to the side so he could take point.  "Dey no friends o' mine" is mused as he is pushed behind Nelson by the other two Marines.

Jimmy steps on  branch breaking it, the pup that he had saved howls at the Marines, already jumpy turn to the bark, it was just enough time for Jimmy to fall into the brush beside them. "Shoot, he's getting  away!" a Marine yells as gun fire echoes through the forest. [color= blue] "You dun went an' dun it now boy-os. You den went an' fell fer the oldest trick on the Bayou."[/color] Jimmy's voice seemed to echo around the group and panic sets in, "Make a break for it; that bastard set us up. 

Turning to head back into the path, the first Marine steps on a trigger. Twisted vines snare his ankles and pull him into the tree. Nelson pulls the Marine closest to him back as the flailing Marines slams into the side of one of the reptilians that Sabrina has spotted earlier. The beast hissed its large forked tongue lapping at the air. "Move!" Nelson orders, "But, Jon", "He's dead, our skins are what are important!"[/color] Nelson interrupts as Jon is bitten clean in two.  "Ya boy-o's be in ol' Bonecrusher's world naw." Jimmy's voice rang as the two Marines broke into a run. In the dense foliage the two Marines get separated at a fork; distraught, the Marine following Nelosn stops and spins in place. Lost, scared and confused he picks a direction and walks. "Nelson!" he screams pushing through the brush.  "Ya be too loud, you bet'cha" Jimmy muses while his hands snake from the darkness. A hand clamped over his mouth Jimmy secures the Marine before twisting his neck like a top. Breathing deeply Jimmy keys in on Nelson,  "Naw boy-o. Led me to dat base naw. You Bet'cha" ~


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2014)

*Rufio Rivelli
Above Skull Island, Grand Line
Rapidly Ascending*

If God had meant man to fly, he would've given them wings. Or rocket feet, one of the two. Rufio had always held strongly to this belief, preferring to keep his very rocketless feet firmly planted on the ground.

Unfortunately, God's oh so elegant plan had apparently not accounted for giant fucking birds, which did have wings and apparently very little interest in Rufio's strongly held beliefs. It was one of those wings that Rufio now found himself clinging to in a desperate attempt to not die.

"THIS IS COMPLETELY TERRIFYING!" He shouted, the wind whipping away his protests as the freaky eagle thing carried them both higher and higher. "I'D LIKE TO GO BACK DOWN NOW, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!"

And, because irony is the cruelest of mistresses and the universe just seems to love proving Rufio Rivelli wrong, Skull Island exploded. A massive detonation spread across the surface of the island, covering the once so tempting ground with fire and death and pain.

"NEVER MIND THAT!" Rufio shouted immediately. "I DO NOT WANT TO GO DOWN THERE ANYMORE! He turned his attention instead to the giant bird that was carrying him, only to realize that it wasn't nearly as giant as it was a few minutes ago.

"Son of a _bitch._"

The bird shrunk noticeably, and suddenly Rufio found himself unable to hold onto it any longer. He screamed as the thing's feathers slipped through his fingers, pinwheeling his arms as he fell through the air. Thisisbadthisisbadthisisbadthisisbad..."

He checked his back for his katana. Still there. That was a small comfort - at least he wouldn't be completely alone when he hit the ocean below and the force of the impact turned his bones to powder and his insides to a not so tasty jelly. 

Yes, by all accounts, Rufio Rivelli was going to die today. 

Any minute now...

Aaaaaaaaaaany minute now...

God, falling was such an awful way to die. So much time to think about how much it was going to hurt. Rufio sighed to himself. If he were an action hero, he would just make a mid-air ice slide and skid down that until he had burned off enough momentum to land safely. Unfortunately, he wasn't an action hero, and that plan was...

Actually, that plan was awesome. He _was_ an action hero! Swashbuckling pirate. Rescuer of damsels. Seducer of femme fatales. All around swell guy. If anyone could pull off an ice slide, it was Rufio Rivelli.

So he did.

Of course, the story is a lot more complicated than that. It involves a lot of split second decisions, a lot of ice, a lot of bullshit physics, and more than anything, a lot of half crazy bravado. But at the end of it, Rufio did indeed create an ice slide...only to immediately trip and begin rolling head over heels down it.

*Escape Certain Death Technique #3 - Ice Slide*

"This is so painful!" Rufio shouted, picking up speed as he rounded another turn. "I'm really beginning to wish I had just gone with the whole certain death thing!"

He hit the end of the slide, still rolling somewhere around a hundred miles an hour, still very much disorientated. Luckily, he had had the good sense to set the end of the slide near a densely vegetated, apparently deserted island not far from Skull Island - that was where he found himself when he finally came to, several minutes later.

"Well, at least I'm not dead?"

That's the spirit, Rufio.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Davenport,Grand Line]​*

[Arc I Wrap-Up, Welcome to the Jungle]​
_In a pitch darkness two small orbs open and a static pop is heard while a connection is established. A grin appears below the orbs as the Den, Den Mushi comes to life;  "It has been done master" the sound of the voice causes a bit of a stir and the sound of a chair can be heard as weight is shifted.  "The test is free to begin at any time my master; so what are your orders?" is asked. Again the weight shifts and in the waning light a blue color can hardly be made out.  "Of course my master, but what if Stein is correct; what if we are wrong in this situation?" is posed even though an answer was never given to the question that came before.

 "Right and wrong will be irrelevant if there is nothing left to distinguish between the two. Give the order."​
 "Wise as always my master; it will be done. And Id I may ask master; when may I expect you?" 

 "Within three cycles"~

-Click-_

_-Hector/Dianna/Doc_

 "Is it me; or does it seem that trouble seems to follow these fellows around like a lost puppy?" Doc asks, the question was really posed to no one in particular but Dianna just happened to be beside him. The blonde bit her lower lip.  "Yeah, so it seems mister." is replied as the foreign vessel grew closer with each passing moment. Her concern over Jackie had to be pushed to the back burner, at any rate. If anyone could survive that explosion she was confident that it was Jackie. That woman was as tough as nails and stubborn as a Seaking in the thick of mating season.  "I hope this rig has some weaponry. If not we're in trouble." is added as the vessel pulled its forward canon into position to take another shot. 

 "Guillotine IMPACT!" a blur of brown and white whooshes pass Dianna and Doc; Hector, using variation of Dianna's SCT, Hector slams his ax wrapped fist into the canon ball which slices cleanly in two. Dianna's eyes widen; where did this man learn her family technique??  "Whelp, guess I can show off a bit for a set of pretty ladies too." Doc muses taking  a step forward. Placing the tips of his fingers together he weaves two large nets of linen which catches the bisected projectile. Slamming them back together Doc does a little twirling dance before lobbing it back toward the aggressing ship;  "Linen Scatter Shot" is stated as the bands of linen gain a razor's edge which pops like a canon in its own right as the shot is shredded.   "Back to sender?",  "And I thought I was supposed to be the lame one..." Doc sweats as the broken canon ball pelts the ship in the distance. 

 "Well, you do corner the market on cheese John." Hector replies pulling a small remote from his pocket.   "Don't worry Blondie; this ship does indeed have weapons." he states pulling the small device to his mouth.  "Blondie?! I have a name!" Dianna shouts, but before she can go to pull her Electro Mag Rod two speakers slide up on either side of Hector.   "Vessel; you are currently engaging Davenport Merchant Security, seize and desist all hostilities. You have three seconds to comply" Hector states, his voice booming over the loud system.

The vessel, undaunted, has reloaded it's forward canon and the men started to roll it back into place;   "This is your final warning." is insisted while Hector pushed a polished red button on a key chain. From the deck large anti-artillery canons rose as machine guns pushed from the bow.   "Three, Two..." ~~  










​
_-Jackie_

In a blinding light a large pitch orb appeared in the center of the lifeless crater. Across its liquid surface light blue, green and silver arcs of electricity rippled. Even as it spun in place it started to shrink and shrink until it was no larger than a marble; then with a pop it seemed to vanish leaving three figures, two small and one massive. The larger figure swayed from side to side; it was too much for Jackie, the damage she taken pre-transformation and even the beating that she took in this form; it left her weakened and almost nauseated. As if the pure battle fatigue wasn't enough; what ever Jake had done had a radiation that was on the same frequency as the Behemoth's radiation that Jackie gave off in her Zoan forms. Normally all it would be is like a secondary Behemoth in the same area; but since Jackie was already on the verge of collapsing, this was _the_ final straw. 

Vision blurring she slips back into her human form, now as bare as a newborn she slightly wobbled on her feet threatening to keel over at any moment. She may have too if not for Jake sliding his cloak over her shoulders. Her jade eyes cut to the side as she turned her head over her shoulder; the man merely gave a weary smile before collapsing under the weight of his own injuries, and they say that chivalry was long dead. Though Jackie didn't care what she was, or in this matter, not wearing. She'd just say they were grown men and have seen the female form before. But the gesture was nice as she wrapped the cloak around her body. Things may have settled down, if not for Jake's Zoan weapon, shifting into a seagull the thing went crazy spraying bullets into the brush above them.

'Not another bird' Jackie mentally groans. Fixing to act on her predatory instincts the foul is only saved when a disheveled  man carrying a roasted bore briefly appeared on the rim of the crater. Jackie's fists balled into tight fist; she was always ready to scrap as it were; but the man seemed little interested in them. As he left Jackie's body stopped tensing; but the added stress and her battered stated reopened all manner of wounds she'd received. Her eyes flutter for a moment before those jade orbs rolled into the back of her head. Stumbling she falls to her seat, the shock woke her and she composed herself quickly as she pulled her knees in. Hidden in the cloak she rubbed a thumb on the edge of her palm; perhaps it was a good idea indeed to rest. Pulling her gaze to Kai she shot him a death gaze which said; 'better not try anything buster' ~~~

_-Unknown, Unknown Location_

 "Are you sure you should be napping Mr. Thalassa?" a voice echoed as the sound of a deck being shuffled slowly awakens the pirate.  "Or is that Mr. Seagull now?" is asked. Under heavy eyelids Jake's eyes move before he opens them. Where ever he was, it was no longer that island. Pulling up to his knees he begins to look around all he sees in this void of nothing is a figure sitting not too far from him. A table before it. Standing he approaches a head full of questions as he did.

 "Are you dead?" is asked as the card of death is shuffled face up onto the table,  "All people die Mr. Seagull, however today is not your day" is stated as if Jake had gotten to ask his question. Another card is flipped over, the world, followed quickly by another a burning Tower that is placed horizontally over the World.  "This world Mr. Seagull, is out of balance. A force has taken it down a path it was never meant to go; and things that should have happened never did and events that should have stayed in the dark recesses of the mind have came to pass. The balance has to be restored" the feminine voice states again answering a question that Jake had.  "Things have to be put back on course" is added as three more cards are shuffled out. The Fool, the Emperor and the Empress.  "Three lives; strong enough to stem the wake that has been created." The cards seem to vanish as the figure turned its gaze up to him. 

 "Why tell you? And who I be?" is asked. A final card is flipped; the High Priestess.  "Those things will come in time" ~~~~

_-William Alexander Dredd_

The man cloaked in blue and hidden behind a mask largely ignored this Beyond Thunderdome reject; he was not the reason he had came to this spit of dirt in the middle of nowhere. Knives sneered, neither Raito nor Dredd seemed to acknowledge him nor found it worth their time to answer his question. It was getting to the point that it didn't matter who they were or what they were here for; it was about to turn into a fight. 

 "I wouldn't do that if I were you, eh hehehehe" Knives eyes cut to the heavens from above a large black crow swooped down a strange book in it's claws. Hovering next to Dredd the foul hands the book over before perching on the man's shoulder.  "Knives, leader of a Sea Bike gang. Consumed the Munch-Munch Fruit and uses it's power to keep his men in line." Laserbeak states with a vile cackle;  "As if the bad breath, Mohawk  and chafing leather isn't enough Ehahahaha. Recently had his shit pushed in by Kaiser D. Leon." is added with the same indignant cackle. Knives snorted smoke; he was going to bake this bird.  "The man to our right is Ratio ate the Devil-Devil Fruit, small time hood with a hard on for Jackie D. Roberts, after she used his ship as a bathtub toy." Laserbeak adds while Dredd slid the book away.

From his cloak he pulled three wanted posters out,  "This man is my master; William Dredd"

 "I have a proposition" ~~~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 21, 2014)

A year ago...
Annie sprung into a back flip as Sabrina lunged at her. She landed into a crouching position and fired off a salvo from her revolver, fanning the hammer. Sabrina snap rolled on a dime, barely deflecting a bullet with an upward swing of her knife. A trail of bullets nipped at her heels as she dove behind a nearby lamp post. Annie had to give the woman credit. She was in rare form. "Fight me straight up you little bitch!" Sabrina roared.  

Annie worked her hands in a blur, loading special rounds into the chamber. "_This is_ how I fight." She caught sight of Hawkins dueling with Neville. The fella seemed to be holding his own, but she wasn't about to stick around to see the conclusion. This island had become a sinking ship and she desperately needed to find a life raft. Annie aimed at the rooftop above. A round exploded out of the barrel, transforming into a miniature grappling hook. She waved at Sabrina as the zip line carried her up the side of the building. 

"Sorry to cut and run but I've gotta go. Call me. We'll do lunch!"    

Annie vaulted onto the rooftop and sprinted flat out to the other side. She could still hear Sabrina's screams of outrage even as she fired off another grapple hook. Annie worked her way from rooftop to rooftop, swinging across the streets like some deranged jungle amazon. She honed in on the docks with her far sighted vision. Thousands of panicked citizens flooded the gates, desperately trying to make it onto a ship. The fools had no idea they were already dead. Annie cursed aloud as she caught sight of a fleet of marine warships entering the bay. They were the big Buster Call types, used only for one thing. On one of those behemoths lurked an Admiral, just waiting to wreak holy vengeance upon the island. There was no escaping that kind of power. Annie felt panic begin to set in. She froze and took a deep breath. "Think girl!" 

There had to be a way out of this mess. She just had to find the right path, figure out the angles and the variables. It was no different than hitting a moving target from a mile away. If she had been more alert perhaps she might've noticed the extra shadow standing next to her own. Two inky black hands yanked her pony tail and slammed her to the ground. Annie blinked at the shadow like figure hovering over her, shaped exactly like Sabrina, a perfect shadowy twin. Annie leveled both her revolvers and fired.  

"Fuck off!" Annie snarled.

A hail of bullets tore through the shadow. Annie leaped to her feet and reloaded as the shadow writhed about, clutching its chest. The shadow froze and smiled at her, flashing jet black fangs. Annie watched with dismay as the bullet holes closed shut. She had heard tales of the complexities of fighting logia's. Maybe this was something like that. She took aim again. "Try and absorb this!" A knife flashed in Annie's direction suddenly. She swerved her head to the side, not nearly fast enough however. The blade traced a fine line across her left eyebrow. Warm blood cascaded over her left eye, blinding her vision there. Annie spun about to fire. Sabrina batted her revolvers away with a spinning kick. They exchanged a flurry of strikes, and while Annie was no slouch at CQC, this had always been Sabrina's specialty. Annie went sprawling to the ground from a stinging headbutt, a triumphant Sabrina standing over her, bloody knife in hand.   

"You could never beat me in a fair fight," Sabrina said smugly. 

Annie chuckled as she wiped her bloody left eye with a shirt sleeve. She nodded at the prancing shadow. "You call that fair?" Annie couldn't help but notice that Sabrina cast no shadow under the sunlight. So this thing really was her shadow. Annie stored it away in her mental filing cabinet for future use. There had to be a weakness there to exploit. Now she just had to live long enough to find it. 

Sabrina gazed in wonder at her shadowy doppelganger. "I was so frustrated when you got away. All I could think about was trying to stop you...and then she appeared." Sabrina locked eyes with the shadow. Annie could've sworn they were communicating with each other. Maybe telepathy? Sabrina nodded at the shadow. "Yes. It all makes sense now," Sabrina murmured in a half daze. She turned towards Annie, grinning devilishly. "Ready to die gunslinger?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2014)

Rena

Having been introduced to this girl Rena was curious as to why she was being chased in the first place - She didn't look like she had anything valuable on them, and rapists normally don't hunt in packs - if they do then they'll do so from the shadows and would flee at the first sign of trouble. Could be any number of reasons - this was the Grand Line. Maybe they were just bored. Rena made it a point though not to trust people straight off the bat, unlike Diego, who seemed to be just happy chatting about islands in the sky.

"Seems fairly implausible." Rena said looking at the sky, "but I'm not going to argue with myth or legend. It may or may not be the case. If there are such things as Devil fruits then and island in the sky?....No that just sounds too unrealistic, even with that reasoning. No offense of course Agna."

"Oh none taken. I know it's a little ....unbelievable but still these are the stories our parents told us when we were young. Perhaps I'm a romantic at heart, I like to dream and to think such things can be real." Agna said as they rode through the city in the coach.

Sweet girl. Didn't seem the type to get into trouble; so that ruled out drugs and the like. Not debt if she can haphazardly pay for three strangers coach. Besides she was dressed nicely, nothing expensive looking but certainly not scraps. Sometimes the easiest way to get to the root of the problem was to just ask!

"So, why were those bandits after you? You don't seem the type to get into a lot of trouble." Rena said watching her body language. The question seemed to make her uncomfortable but it looked like she was preparing an answer. Rena's hand subconsciously pulled her hair back behind her ear and listened carefully as she was about to speak.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2014)

_A year ago..._
Annie considered Sabrina's question. "Am I ready to die?" She shrugged her shoulders. "You should know better then to ask such a stupid question sis." She flicked her right wrist towards Sabrina. A miniature single shot revolver, barely the size of her palm, extended out of her shirt sleeve. Annie almost laughed at Sabrina's shocked face as she pulled the trigger. The bullet would've hit her square between the eyes too, but then the damn shadow materialized in front of Sabrina, absorbing the bullet. 

Sabrina charged at Annie. "Got any more tricks?" she screamed, grabbing Annie by the throat and hurling her over the side of the building. Annie reached out blindly, digging her bloody fingernails into the ledge, hanging on for all she was worth. She had no choice but to let go as Sabrina's stabbed at her hand. She treasured her hands second only to her eyes. Annie plummeted through a store awning and into a vegetable stand. The pain was unbearable, broken bones innumerable. With a trembling hand she reached into her pouch belt and popped one of the greenies into her mouth. Instantly she felt the pain recede. Annie almost forgot how glorious it was to feel nothing at all. 

Sabrina skillfully hitched a ride on her shadow to street level. She landed beside Annie, grinning triumphantly. "My that was quite a fall you took. Still ticking though aren't we? Look at you Annie. You're out of bullets. Out of hope. Out of luck. Why don't you just give up and let me kill you nice and easy okay?"

"When people try to kill me I tend to fight back. Sorry it's a habit."

Sabrina reached down to slice open Annie's throat. Annie closed her eyes as she felt the knife edge creep up against her throat. The sound of thunderous cannon fire caused Sabrina to freeze. The Buster Call had begun. Sabrina quickly backed away as the air lit up with hellfire, suddenly coming to grips with the finality of their situation. Annie grimaced as she forced herself to a sitting position. "I think the marines have arrived."

"Fuck this. I'm out of here," Sabrina exclaimed. She jabbed her knife at Annie. "I'm a new woman now. I don't need you, or Neville, and especially not that son of a bitch Saint Roswald. This isn't the end for me. Not by a long shot." Annie blinked in surprise as Neville materialized behind Sabrina, impaling her through the chest with his right hand. *"Shigan Thrust."* He retracted his hand with viper like speed. Sabrina turned to face Neville, blood seeping from the corner of her mouth. "I'm going to kill you. I'm going to kill all of you..." she gasped with a bloody grin, collapsing to her knees. 

"Perhaps in hell then," Neville replied dryly, winding his arm back to finish her off. 

Sabrina's shadow howled in fury, lashing out at Neville with a wave of spiked tendrils. The agent nimbly leaped out of the way. The shadow wrapped itself around Sabrina in a protective cocoon. They were gone in an instant, melting away into nothingness. Neville raised a curious eyebrow. "She won't live long in any case." He turned his attention towards Annie. "That just leaves you and I."  

Annie willed herself to her feet, left arm hanging limply by her side, the other clutching her midsection. Her left eye was a bloody mess and she supposed the rest of her face looked little better. "Just get it over with fella."

Neville shook his head. "Do you hear that?" 

The cannon fire had stopped. Annie's eyes widened at the humongous thunder clouds forming over the harbor. Neville casually walked past Annie. "This is no ordinary Buster Call. Murdering a World Noble is an unforgivable sin and must be met with supreme retribution. An Admiral's wrath knows no bounds. Now do you understand why I told you that running was hopeless?" He stared proudly at the gathering storm clouds and straightened his bloodstained tie. "I will present myself before Saint Roswald to be judged. And you my dear Annie, you will perish in the flames of this islands destruction."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2014)

*The Brown Dart...

Henrietta...*

'SHLUP!'  The arrow flew through the air and landed square between the wolf's eyes.  Not many creatures could live through something like that and this wolf was of no exception.  “Nice shot, Boy!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Henry clapped her hands together and slammed each powerful leg into the ground.  Other wolves were coming and Henrietta was getting ready.

A wide grin spread across her face, they had been on that ship for awhile and though she could exercise a bit, it wasn't like being on solid ground with an opponent.  Her muscles needed stretching, her joints needed to be used and this was a good warm up.  “I don't even think I need my ant.  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  

The leaves began to tremble as the pack of creatures drew near.  Their heavy footsteps a thunder as they raced toward the pair by the ship.  The sound of a crash accentuated with a howl announced their arrival on the beach.  Pausing only for a second to catch their bearings and spot their prey they bounded toward them with fangs bared.  

“How many do you want for pets?!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Henry called toward he captain.  Waiting until one wolf was almost on top of her she pulled a fist back and let it fly.  'CRUNCH!'  The meaty hand collided with the wolf's snout causing it to shatter and getting a loud yelp from the canine.  It staggered back and shook its head trying to reform the world, the blood splattered dripping into the sand.  “Don't think ya want that one!  Its broke!  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  

Cracking her knuckles she charged forward.  Her speed wasn't great, any of the other wolves would have been able to dodge her but this one was too worried about the pain in its muzzle to even notice the woman.  Grabbing the beast's tail, Henry began to spin.  Dragging the wolf along with her until it was above the ground.  With a last heave Henrietta released her grip and sent the wolf flying into the sea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2014)

_A year ago..._
Annie limped out of the doomed city. She was just one among thousands of refugees streaming towards the coastline, trying to escape the dark storm clouds spreading across the island. It was a fools errand. She knew it, they knew it, but she supposed it was better than just laying down and waiting for the end to come. The marines had blockaded the harbor and set fire to the docks. A fleet of Buster Call ships lurked in the bay, belching bloated clouds from humongous smoke stacks. The very air itself felt charged with electricity and heat. Annie felt the hairs on the back of her neck stand up on end, some primal sixth sense warning her of impending natural disaster. 

An old woman asked Annie if she was alright and offered to dress her wounds. Annie resisted the urge to tell her how pointless that would be considering their predicament. "I'm fine. Thanks." She popped her last greenie and red and quickened her step. Without even thinking she ran off, breaking away from the glorified death march. It made her feel better for some reason. Maybe it was because she always did her best thinking while on the run. 

"Up in the sky!" someone cried. 

Annie turned towards the city. A pillar of lightning shot out of the black storm clouds, generating a reverberating shockwave of thunder across the island. The Admiral materialized out of the light, tall and imposing. He stood atop a pulsating orb of energy, arms crossed, long marine trenchcoat billowing about his shoulders. Annie could just make out his face with her far sighted vision. His eyes crackled with electricity, stern and focused on the task at hand. Slowly, deliberately, he raised his right hand towards the darkened sky. 

"He's going to save us," a young woman exclaimed hopefully. 

"You couldn't be more wrong sister," Annie cried, sprinting flat out towards the cliffs. "RUN!" 

The people scattered every which way, some even running each other over in their panic. Time seemed to stand still in that moment as the Admiral rendered his final judgement. His right arm transformed into lightning, lancing upwards in a spiderweb pattern. The clouds rumbled in response, belching forth a storm of lightning bolts which engulfed the city buildings in white hot fire. Annie barely avoided being roasted alive by a stray bolt. Through some combination of skill and sheer dumb luck, mostly the latter, she reached a rocky cliff side overlooking the coast. It was over a hundred foot drop to the crashing waves below. She glanced over her shoulder at the burning city. It was like a scene straight out of the apocalypse. 

Annie pointed her right index finger at the Admiral. _Bang_. "One day fella," she whispered. The Admiral disappeared in a bright flash of lightning, rocketing towards the clouds. Annie's eyes widened as a giant sized version of the lightning orb he had been standing on, appeared through the clouds and descended towards the city. Annie glanced from the water and back to the pulsating orb. The choice was obvious. She dove off the cliff as the orb exploded in a blinding corona of light and heat.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey III]​
Jimmy followed the distraught Marine for the better part of ten minutes; but like a spooked animal the Marine lead the tracker to their HQ. A large complex sprawled before Jimmy as he and the pup squatted at the edge of the forest that led to the compound.  "Dis be interestin' ya bet'cha. Ol' Bonecrusher dun gon 'n' found him a whole den o' vipers." is mused while he pulled his back into the brush.  "Too many dem city folk fer a head on run, you bet'cha. We need to find a round about, yeah?" is asked while he pulled his blunderbuss off his back. With a nod of his head he signals for the pup to follow him; there was something very wrong with this place is stunk of wild things, things that shouldn't be. Technology that should never have been used; creatures that should have never been wrought.

Skirting between forest and clearing Jimmy made his way around the compound's perimeter looking for any weakness in its fortifications. Like any Marine instillation it was heavily fortified; this one however seemed even more so.  "Wat dey doin' wif all des people? Too much long pig fer a simple op; wat dey up too?" Jimmy asks the pup as they again squat. As heavily fortified as this building was; there were still blind spots; spots that couldn't be completely covered. Jimmy had come across one of these flaws in the layout. A stretch of wall with only two guards that walked it's length. It faced some of the thicker vegetation; so the feeling likely was that any sane person wouldn't trek through the jungle to assault the complex. It was their misfortune that Jimmy LeBlanc happened to land with this particular group of cutthroats and assassins.

Even as the whole base seemed to be on high alert, due probably to the efforts of the rest of the Unbound, Jimmy was still planning his break in.  "Pretty boy may be de better archer, dat dun mean ol' Bonecrusher be a stranger to it." is spoken aloud as he motioned for the pup to follow him deeper into the forest; it was time to go from tracker to predator. In fewer then ten minutes, while the rest of the Unbound did their own things, Jimmy had worked a plan out and made a recurve bow out of a large branch of oak. Unlike Kyuudo, Jimmy's arrows were little more than sharpened sticks. Gathering his things he and the pup made his way back to the Marine compound, there at the edge of the woods until the two men split ways walking to the far ends of their patrol.  "Naw" he states patting the animal on the hindquarters. 

The pup tears out howling and barking drawing the two sharp shooter's attention. Rifles quickly train on the it, "Just one of those mongrel Jackdangos." is shouted when no reply came the man turned to his partner. The man lay against the wall an arrow lodged in his throat.  "Na ya dun gon do dat" Jimmy mutters allowing his second shot to fly. Unlike his lucky first shot; this one wasn't on point at all catching the man in the muscle of the forearm. The guard blinks while he dropped his rifle; knowing he was no marksman Jimmy took the precaution of lacing the tip of the spike of wood with a poison derived of a local berry; he couldn't count how lucky he was. The toxin spread quickly shutting the guard's ability to sound any alarm as his veins and arteries ran black with the poison.  "Come oan naw pup dis a wan way trip!" Jimmy shouts scooping the animal up as he ran. 

Fortune had smiled on Jimmy for so long, seemed she felt it was time to throw a trip wire in, rounding a corner a Marine walks into view. A flask in his hand, the man seemed fixed on better things, that is until his gaze meets Jimmy's. Dropping his booze the man draws his pistol. Jimmy, however, is faster and a large knife lands squarely between the man's eyes. Head snapping back the Marine crumples to the ground like an akordeon.  "Dat was too close, ya bet'cah." is huffed while Jimmy stood over the body. Squatting over the Marine he pulls his blade free.  "Wat dis?" is questioned, a flashy looking name tag caught the tracker's attention. Pulling it from the  body he notices the magnetic strip that ran it's back. This was one of those fancy compounds; tech savvy. Something that Jimmy knew very little about; sure he could have used his knife to destroy the card swipe; but that would have alerted the compound to the intrusion. 

Waving the badge a grin crosses his face;  "Dis level de playin' field. Ya?' is chuckled as he stood. Snagging the flask as he walked he dropped the bow he made and made a line for the nearest entrance as stealthily as he could. Slipping in he hugs the wall until he finds an empty room.  "No too much hidin' places 'round des parts" looking up Jimmy pats the bare of his chin,  "wonder if dem spy movies work?" is asked as he grabbed a chair. Standing in it he reaches up to the ceiling and slides a tile away.  "It 'bout time ol' Bonecrusher got to play de city slicker wif de fancy moves" is added as he motioned for the pup to hide. Pulling up Jimmy vanishes into the compounds ceiling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

It wasn't difficult finding another marine patrol to hitch a ride with. Sabrina waited patiently within the dense foliage as two marines passed her by, none the wiser to her presence. She crept up behind them with catlike softness, eyes fixated on the shadow cast by the closest marine. He froze suddenly and spun about, leveling his rifle at where Sabrina had been crouching only a second ago. "I could've sworn someone was behind us." 

His partner shrugged it off. "You're just spooked is all. C'mon let's go. Drinks are on me when we get back to base."

Two watchful eyes blinked from within the marines shadow. They didn't notice her of course. People were always in a rush to get somewhere. No one ever stopped to gaze at their own shadow after all. Sabrina bided her time as the marines passed through the outer perimeter of the compound, on the far side from where a certain redneck cannibal was playing his own version of the Hunger Games. She grinned from ear to ear as the marines entered the facility. It was all too easy to slip away from the marine's shadow and  down a side corridor. She didn't care about whatever it was that the marines were doing on this island, and though getting a log pose was her top priority, Sabrina couldn't help but think that slaughtering every marine on this base would be the perfect way to strike at the World Government's interests. It would also send a message that the Unbound were not to be fucked with.  

_A year ago..._
Only one ship escaped the destruction of the island that day. A magnificent yacht sailed out of the burning harbor, filled with the islands local nobility, mostly lesser members of the Roswald family and their closest attendants. The nobles took in the ruin of the island from their comfortable perches atop the deck, sipping wine and dancing to the music of violinists. A group of refugees on a makeshift raft sailed towards the yacht, women and children among them, calling out desperately for aid. 

"Oh look at the rabble. Can't they find a better ship than that?" exclaimed a rotund noblewoman with thick jowls and a double neck. 

Cannons roared, vaporizing the refugees in an instant. The flames were greeted with applause  and laughter by the nobles. For them this was all a show. The rotund noblewoman belched aloud, face becoming very pale. "Ugh. I think I ate too much cake." She waddled from the deck and made her way to the pristine medical bay below. A bookish looking doctor stood by the porthole, gazing at the devastation. He turned and bowed timidly towards the noblewoman. "How may I be of assistance my lady?" 

The noblewoman flopped onto a chair. "Dr. Hawthorne...I am not feeling so well." Hawthorne bent down to examine her. He jumped back in alarm as an inky black hand lunged out of her shadow. The noblewoman convulsed violently, eyes rolling to the back of her head. She fainted to the floor, tripping up Hawthorne. A figure coated in darkness crawled out of the woman's shadow. The inky black substance receded from the figure's body, revealing a woman bleeding profusely from the chest. She reached a trembling hand towards Hawthorne. "Help me..." The black substance on the floor  formed into a living shadow with clawed fingers, ensuring that he would.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

*Kagami Rei - Misfit Pirates*

There were warning signs everywhere; going any further would be heading into the current of the grand line. It was gonna be dangerous, and she was now a pirate! 

"Oh hoho Tony! Look at that! Reverse Mountain! Our adventure into the world of swashbucklers and speaking funny and....adventure! You sure you're wanting to take this journey with me? I'm sure we need to be better prepared going into one of the most dangerous seas in the world, but I'm all like fuck it, we'll be fine! I know I'm irresponsible but you know....I just don't care!"

Kagami stood at the sail adjusting it slightly. The first time they got into the boat the girls were only able to do miniature circles going forward, causing both of them to suffer from sea sickness and were laid out for a day. Then they realized that food would be useful - and something more than potato chips and chocolate. Then they realized that finding out where they were going would be useful and maps are friends!

Of course the time they got caught and captured by a pirate crew before they eventually escaped and blew up the pirate ship that caught them, made them realize that they needed weapons and other things that help them not die. They had almost been killed when they got railroaded into a crazy island with flesh eating ducks. Kagami hated ducks.

"I don't think ducks can survive the Grand Line...." Kagami said looking backwards, then looking at the little inventor. "So yeah, I can always drop you off to the nearest island, and you can get yourself ...not killed due to me being a dumbass. But we've been through a lot and you made me this sweet ass weapon and you're cool and stuff so fuck it, you're coming with me!?"

The last question was forceful but it was a question and the Captain  looked at Tony with a smile and a pleading look.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 23, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Kaiju island

UC​*
The three battered captains rested down in the crater they found themselves in, unsure of how they ended up there but too worn out to do anything but rest. Over a few hours, they just drifted off and let their wounds heal up before they started stirring and become curious. 

Where were they, how did they end up in this glorified ditch and what exactly was going on up there. It sounded like a zoo out there, yet as far as they could tell nothing had come down to nibble on them so far. It turned out that Kai had not even groped Jackie, perhaps that stern look had worked. Though being a restless sleeper and a cuddler, Kai somehow ended up snuggling up with Jake. Even the cold hearted Jackie found the sight cute, the little spoon in that pair of spoons though was not that big on getting drooled on awoke startled and threw the Fool off him.

"We should take a look up there." The others nodded in agreement, as Kai stretched his sore limbs now that he had fully reverted back to his base state. He was hungry, he was eating for two after all. He needed food for him and his DF. "Let's find something to eat."

Their attention was drawn towards a figure falling from the sky, when he landed with a dull thud their guards went down a little. Especially as he mumbled to himself. 

"Well, at least I'm not dead?"

"How about we eat him?"

Seemed a lot easier than having to go up and hunt something down.

-------------

*Grand Line

Makaosu base, The Holy Grail

Chalice Island*​
The island appeared perfectly harmless, and it was for the most part. A holy site, those that worshiped Oda would visit as part of their pilgrimage and for that reason there were hundreds of people coming in and out of the island on a daily basis. This was exactly the kind of place, a handful of people with different intentions could blend into a crowd and this meant it was suitable as one of the four secret bases the Makaosu had. It was a trait they all shared, the original leaders chose locations like these were they could hide in plain sight. 

There were several hidden entrances, those that knew where to find them and how to access them could easily do so and enter the underground base. Considering this generation was still so early in their development stage, still far from operating like the massive entity with world power aspirations there was at this point not much going on at the base. Mostly just being used for storage and research. Something special was taking place today though, in the central hall a meeting would take place. It was rare for all leaders to be physically present in one place, but to have all 12 current members be present in one location was something that hadn't happened in years.

With their secretive nature, it was no surprise that everyone arrived cloaked and masked. Going by their titles. With the event taking place at the his "home base", the host of this meeting was The Magician himself. Division Commander of Cups. After the final and twelth member had taken a seat, he opened the meeting. "Greetings my fellow Major Arcana, today is a rare day and it pleases me immensely that we've reached this point." 

Afterall, the fact there was a reason for such a rare event. "We as an organization are ready to enter the next stage of plan, it is time to start gaining troops........ We have slowly been collecting weapons and resources, it is time to kick it in the next gear, to also gain the manpower to use it with." Every member had a folder in front them, handed to them at the start of the meeting. It contains details on some of their proposed next missions, as well as data on their possible prospects.

"To facilitate our growth, and to prepare for the upcoming war with the established powers we will need to strengthen ourself at the top as well." Faust glanced at the second folder, which contained the scouting reports, the very top of two files could be seen and the names of two Ds could be seen. Kaiser D. Leon and Tyrant D. Kong. "We will conclude this meeting by narrowing our search, to choose from this list of rookies and decide on which prospects we will cast a closer look on."


----------



## DVB (Feb 23, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Orchard, near Crescent Moon Town; Blood Moon Island

*
As they were on the carriage, Lucy was still talking with Agna. Lucy seemed to think that floating islands were implausible. Personally, Diego thought it would be amazing to visit one. There was probably a way to visit the sky. He just needs to figure out how to go. 

Lucy then asked  why the bandits were after her. Agna seemed to shrug her shoulders. She honestly didn't know. "I don't really know. I was thinking they might be trying to steal the recipe for my family's mooncakes," she offered up as a suggestion. Speaking of, the carriage eventually stopped at the heart of the island, Full Moon City. It was a large area with architecture that resembled the Gothic style. There were winding roads through the houses and there were various plazas with shops selling items or services, especially the specialty items found here on the island. 

Perhaps the most omnious thing about the city though was the spire. It was quite tall and thin. At the base of it was a large contraption surrounding by glass. "That's our Moon Clock. With it, we measure the phases of the moon and how it could relate to important religious events," she said thought there was a tone of trepidation to it. Diego looked to Lucy with concern about it.

They ended in the bakery where Agna's parents were grateful and presented them with free mooncakes. They were filled with the special fruits and the cakes were reddish. "What's with the worried look?" Diego finally asked. As if it to answer his question, a chime echoed out through the city.

"It's time," Agna's mother said before the family went out. Diego got Lucy to follow and many of the people went out to where there was a large crowds. The crowd was divided into two sections. One was filled with girls of a certain age, including Agna.  The other crowd was the rest of the people.

In front of them, there was a loud speaker and two heavily armed guardman, oddly resembling lumberjacks. They bore the crest of the Marines on their armor. The speaker suddenly shrilled with the voice of an elderly woman. 

"Greetings, citizens of Blood Moon Island! It is once again time for the annual ritual. Now that all of the virgin maidens are presented, it is time to decide who will be selected," the voice said before an elderly looking basket is presented. It i shaken before one of the guards takes out a name.

It was Agna.

Diego looked to Lucy before turning to Agna's parents. They had this heart-broken look on their face. The mother cried into her husband's shoulder. Agna wordlessly walked over to the stage. She was given a red cloak and hood along with a large basket. 

The crowd began to dispense as the parents went and gave their daughter a parting hug before walking back also.

Diego pulled Lucy over to Agna as she was led to a long path. "What is going on?!" Diego asked her.

"...Farewell my friends. It was pleasure to meet you..." she said before she was taken. They needed to ask someone, so they ran to Agna's parents.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

*Chalice Island

Dangil and Mio*

Dangil had never been one for subtlety. It took Mio a fair bit of convincing for him to don the cloak and hood as they mingled through the crowds. It was more of a struggle to keep it on him, which is why she had the hood with a thin metal lining, keeping it place whenever Dangil tried to pull it off.

Eventually they reached the entrance, a stone that shouldn't be there was pressed and a cave sprawled out in front of them. Once the door shut behind them, she relinquished the hold on the cape.

"Mio my dear! Why must I hide my face when I am fighting for TRUTH! and RIGHTEOUSNESS!?"

"Because, dearest, some people do not know a good thing if it bites them in the face."

"Why would a good thing bite you in the face? If such a thing bit you in the face I would crush it with a hammer arm of JUSTICE!" Dangil boomed, causing Mio to rub her forehead.

"Look, some people don't get what we are trying to do. Um...evil forces that are trying to halt our path."

"Ahhh" Dangil nodded and carried on to his seat as the meeting started. Mio stood beside him. 

They listened as The Magician spoke about expanding their ranks and consolidating power. Dangil nodded but had no idea what he was talking about - Mio did though. The anticipation made Mio clench her teeth in excitement. Soon the Marines would pay. Pay dearly. 

"I believe..." Dangil started and Mio looked away, knowing that something stupid was going to come out of his mouth, "that those with the hearts of true justice should join our ranks! I also believe that this meeting needs food and drink!"

Mio shrugged her shoulders and nodded, not the stupidest thing he'd said.

"As long as innocent folk don't get hurt. I won't forgive anyone that lays a finger on them." Mio said darkly. Dangil turned around to her and nodded. 

"Well said!"


*
A few years ago ? Eternia/Grand Line*


The battle had raged between the soldiers of Eternia and the Blackwatch Pirate Alliance. 20 crews had come together to take over this country, and they looked to succeed. The pirates used abilities far beyond the imagination of the guards who wielded swords and shields, the only thing that was keeping it from being a complete whitewash was the organisation and training of the soldiers.

Dangil had saved his little home area from one crew and was sprinting as fast as he could to the centre of the action. He didn?t get involved with these things usually, but even he could see that it would be foolish to let things try and run its course. This required direct intervention. He sprang into battle hurling a cow's carcass at a group of pirates.

A woman stood in front of the guards, her back facing them. She wasn't in military uniform and looked and dressed like a pirate. Her power was great - demonstrated by her flinging the weapons out of the pirate's hands, but more than that was the expression on her face - something that Dangil appreciated,

"Haha! I like the look on your face - it is one that has JUSTICE written all over it. I shall protect you dear lady!"

"Get the hell away from me fool! I don't want anyone here to die!" the raven haired woman said with a glare that would stop normal men dead; Dangil however simply stared right back at her with a shit eating grin. "What's with you, get out of here!"

"I admire your bravery young lady! You burn hot with desire to protect the innocent! I shall partner with you and together we shall bring PEACE to this place."

Mio clenched her fist and a sword that was coming towards Dangil's throat swung round and sliced the throat of the assailant. "I can't watch your back as well as well as mine. Just leave or...."

A wooden arrow came hurtling towards Mio's head - Dangil caught it with his arm, crushing it with his bicep. "Impossible to watch your own back!" He pressed his back against hers, "There! Now we are invincible!"

"You are  an idiot! But fine if you want to go ahead and die then it's not my problem!" Mio spat out.

"My lady, I sense the Justice coming from you and I have faith that you won't let me die."

Mio said nothing but used the frustration to send a cannonball, fired off from one of the ships, off course to explode into a group of pirates. 

"You protect the innocent soldiers! I shall take care of the ship!" Dangil said running off suddenly.

"You fool what are you...?!" Mio didn't hesitate and grimaced as she she exerted more power than she ever had before, opening a path for the fool hardy farmer. She watched as he swam through the choppy seas at an inhuman speed and climbed aboard the ship. Her gaze hesitantly tore away from the ship as she stopped a hail of bullets from harming the soldiers.

*"Go. To. Hell!!"* she screamed like a demon and flung the bullets back at the shooters. Most missed their mark but another 6 pirates dropped. She fell to her knees and looked at the ship. One of the bastards on it had lit the fuse on the cannon. "I...hurry the fuck up you bastard farmer..." she panted, knowing that she wouldn't be able to stop this one. 

She looked on as several men were flung from the boat and the cannon was spun around to aim towards another ship.

"The hell if I'm going to be out done by him....!" Mio growled getting to her feet and looked at the pirates, her eyes glowed red and there was a dark aura around her. The same as that day. "You shall know the true wrath of Mio Blackthorn."

The metal on the ground, from the swords of the fallen to the bullets, hovered in the air and melted together and formed a giant hammer. It flew into the air and  smashed  into the ground crushing the bulk of the pirate forces, who were hidden behind cover.

"HAMMER OF JUSTICE!!!" Mio screamed and then fell to the earth, muttering....".....why did I say that...?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2014)

_A year ago..._
Saint Bartholomew Roswald III stood upon the prow of the Buster Call warship, gazing  at the blasted remains of the island. His eldest son had met his end here, murdered by cowardly terrorists masquerading as freedom fighters. It was only fair that he respond by destroying an entire island. Not that he had any overriding sentimental attachment to his son of course, that sniveling jacknape. Even now he had twelve other children jockeying for position back home, groveling for his favor. Bartholomew would have responded this way had it been his lowliest son or daughter. Everything he did was in service of the great Roswald Family.

A flash of lightning appeared above the deck. Admiral Aitaka descended out of the haze of energy and landed before Bartholomew. The silver haired Admiral cut an imposing figure in his indigo suit and trench coat, tall like his other Admiral brethren, wide barrel chest and broad shoulders. His iceberg blue eyes crackled with tendrils of electricity. "Justice has been served. Every living thing on the island is dead," the Admiral declared grimly. 

Bartholomew patted him on the back. "That was quite a splendid show you put on my good man. I especially enjoyed seeing all the refugees huddled by the docks as the flames consumed them. The world will never forget what we did here today."  The Admiral shot Bartholomew a look that would've liquified the bowels of a lesser man. Bartholomew merely smiled. For all the Admiral's power he was still nothing more than a dog to be commanded. "I will be sure to tell the Fleet Admiral what a fine job you've done." The Admiral nodded curtly and strode away. "Such a dour man," Bartholomew muttered.  

Neville arrived soon thereafter. Bartholomew gazed at his favored lackey. He had personally handpicked the man from the ranks of Cipher Pol to be his chief of security. Oh what a killer he was, brutal and yet efficient, never any emotion in his decisions. Suffice it to say, Bartholomew was very disappointed in him for letting his son die. Even if the loss was but a small one. "Has it been done then?" Bartholomew asked. 

Neville nodded. "All of the agents who failed your son have been eliminated." 

"Excellent. What of Annie?" 

"I let her live as you commanded. However, I cannot say for certain whether she survived the Admirals judgement. The destruction was  widespread and she had no means of escape."

Bartholomew vividly recalled the day he had Annie sent to the lash for disobeying him. She had smiled at him the entire time, over a dozen lashes turning the girls back raw and bloody, yet not one tear shed. If only his eldest son had been born with such steel. "That girl is a survivor. She is still alive somewhere out there. I would expect nothing less of my daughter."  

_In the deep blue sea... _
Annie clung to a charred hunk of driftwood. She floated for hours, until the smoldering island was no more then a tiny dot even to her far sighted vision. That was a small blessing at least. She debated letting go and allowing the currents to take her. All things considered it would be a better fate than she truly deserved. It was the memory of all the death and destruction that kept her clawing to life. She could still see all the screaming faces on the island, as the flames melted the skin from their bones. They were forever etched in her minds eye and their voices cried out for retribution. Annie realized that she would spend the rest of her days trying to atone for this terrible day. 

"No rest for the wicked..." Annie sighed.  

It was then that she noticed a massive form rising up from the depths. Annie cringed, expecting to come face to face with some humongous shark or sea king. So much for her quest for vengeance. Instead she blinked in surprise as the raised tower of a submarine broke through the surface. "Wasn't expecting that..." Annie muttered. A familiar face popped out of the hatch. Annie wasn't sure whether she was happy or annoyed to see the fella. If she had her revolver she'd probably shoot him. 

"Need a ride?" Hawkins called out with a grin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 24, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​
_ 'What's the matter? They don't teach you about right crosses in assassin school'- Quentin Lance_

[Predator and Prey IV]​
 "Naw, Ah dun understand wat Ah dun went an' got up 'ere. Ah ain't no cut owt for dis." the swamp native mutters while on his belly he crawled through the ceilings of the Marine compound. Lucky for him, he still had his heightened sense of smell so he could navigate with out his eyes; he just really didn't know where in the base he was. Glancing back to where he came from a familiar scent filled his olfactory.  "Dat Shadow Cher, she be 'ere. Dey in some heapin' bad mojo naw." chuckling he starts to crawl again. But Jimmy's eyes widens as the paneling below him started to bow.

 "Haw Ah dun gun an' find masef 'n' des ...!! ... Booray...

With a strained moan the paneling below Jimmy gives way and he falls through to the hard tile below. Lucky for him a Marine just happened to be below him and help to break his fall. Head now spinning Jimmy rolls over and sits up,  "Arry time Ah try somethin' new" he gruffs.  "Danks fer de halp." he stammer slapping the broken Marine on the face,  "Dat ain't nuff ta stop dis dogh" is added as he pulled the man's own military knife. With a spin around his fingers he drives it in the man's heart before standing. Dusting off he looks around. Not wanting to be spotted he darts into the first room that he sees. The I. D. badge that he swiped worked like a charm. With a low beep the door slides open.

Simultaneously he and a pair of scientist locks eye. In shock the scientist stand; not knowing what to do they have a standoff. Sweat beaded on the two's brow as they contemplated what to do, simple government employees they depended on the Marines for protection, but that protection was behind the door that Jimmy just walked through.  "Ah wouldn't go an' do dat" Jimmy states his eyes narrowing on the scientist that was looking at an alarm switch. Swallowing the man ignores the warning, with a snap of his wrist Jimmy plants his bowie knife between the man's shoulder blades. The other man stammers jumping to the side as his friend drops. 

 "Ah went an' told 'im not t'. You boy-o; you listen any bettah?" is asked as that second blade is drawn under his throat, "Yu-yes!?" is stuttered.  "Naw you gun tell ol' Bonecrusher wat ya'll be doin' 'ere." is stated as he pulled a chair over while still holding the man at knife point.~

_-Chalice Island; Night before the Meeting_

In the shroud cover of darkness the Holy Island lay in peaceful slumber, the times of worship had come and gone and now the pilgrims lay restfully in rented rooms waiting for the morrow so they could continue their pilgrimages and rites. In the distance a dim hue of blue can be seen and the old timer that was the dock master looked just briefly from his books to the sea. The haunting blue catches his eyes, but as it was a glance he returns to his legers. It took a full second for it to register. That drawn mouth drops open and his eyes cut back to the sea, it was unmistakable. He had seen that haunting blue before, only once on a spit of dirt far from this place. 

His jaw shivering with fear he reaches out and grabs the double blinds and closes them shut while he blew his lamp out. Kneeling he prayed to Oda that this demon pass them on by. Out on the sea from it's very depths the restless souls of those that died at sea rise to the surface, their ghostly blue illuminating the path they created and from the darkness a tire appears. A bicycle created a wake as it slid along supported by the souls of the damned. Above the sheen of glasses are reflected as the man known as the Undertaker made his way to Chalice. As if lifted by unseen string the bike lands on the dock and it rolls pass the Dock master's hut. Wings flash as his shadow passes the closed structure. Two coins bounce off the shutters and land on the booth as the man vanished into the darkness. Death had come to Chalice.

-Next Day

The elderly man sat silently at the table as the rest of the Makaosu gathered. This was only the second meeting that Mortimer had attended, and only because he was ordered, with the other being the very first. Folding his arms into his lap a placid grin forms across his lips as he lays back into the shadows of the seat. His chair lightly rocked while a crow lands. It's ghostly pale eyes reflecting the visitors as they gathered. The magician was first to speak; seemed they were about to fill their ranks. ~~

_-Jimmy_

 "Dat was might fine a story, you bet'cha" Jimmy states picking his nails with his knife. Looking down he just gives a light grin to the scientist who's left eye socket now made a cushion for one of the legs of Jimmy's chair. Patting his vest Jimmy looks for his cigarettes;  "Suppose you dun haf any smokes do you? Naw; dun tink you did." is muttered. Pulling himself from his seat he walked over to the control panel the scientist were hovering over.  "Wonder wat des do?" ~~~


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

Life had always been simple for Tony and her father.  A basic daily routine.  Get up, eat, work on their inventions, eat, then bed before starting over the next morning.  Rarely had she been out on the sea.  Of course she had been but she never traveled a significant distance.  Usually out into the water to test something or cool of in the waters.  This was different, before she could always see home, now it was long in the distance, weeks of travel time away.

“I think it is a bit late to be asking if I want to go.”  Tony laughed and gave Kagami a grin.  “Don't know if I would even be able to find home.”  She gazed down at the blue of the deep waters, watching a shark swim along side them.  “Besides there is a lot more things I need to invent.  Materials I need to use.  Inventors I need to meet!”  The thought of seeing some of the things she had heard about over the years caused butterflies to flutter in her stomach.

“Anyway, I don't want you to go alone.  I still want to update that thing and watch it being used!”  Her father was the one that pushed her to leave the island with Kagami.  He sat her down and explained that he traveled the sea before settling down and she needed to do the same thing.  Of course the Marines pounding on the door and yelling threats kind of helped speed the conversation along.

Wiping a tear off her cheek she lowered a rope to bring Sharky, her mechanical shark back on board.  “Don't want to leave you behind!  Arrrrr, we have a mountain to cross and a new sea to see!”  She pulled the shark on board and anchored him to the deck.  “Aye aye Captain!  Let's get this...”  Tony paused for a moment.  “What do pirates call their ships?  Oh!  She needs a name!  Quick Kagami!  Name her for good luck before we get too far!”



*Makaosu...

The Lovers...*

“I understand why they use this place but you think they could pick somewhere more interesting.”  The man stood at the rail of his ship just off the coast of the island.  “Thank you Oda for everything, blah blah blah.”  He smirked and scanned the other ships in the area.  “Wouldn't be so bad if they didn't add things they wanted onto the end of the statement.”

“I want money!”  

“I want love!”

“I want to be happy!”

The trio of men roared with laughter as they drew closer.  “Amand get my cloak and mask.”  Brandon didn't even look at the man that stood waiting for any orders that he gave him.

“Aye, Ca'p”  The old man moved as fast as he could to the cabin.

“Zeke make sure that the men have fun but we must keep them in line.”  He leaned a hip on the railing and talked to his third in command.  “Tell them we will burn off some steam when this damn meeting is over.”

“Will do Brandon.”  The blonde man gave a yawn in response.

“Shiv you will accompany me to the meeting.  I prefer to have someone I can trust at my back.”  Brandon nodded toward the stairs.  “Go get your _disguise._”  The last word was said with a curl of his lip.  One thing Brandon didn't care about was who saw him.  Let them try and bother him if they wanted.

It wasn't long before they were on their way to the meeting.  They strode through town, not caring who saw them or what they thought.  They entered the meeting and sat down at the table and listened to them talk about bringing more people in.  It was when Strength and the woman spoke that Brandon tried his best to hold back his laughter.  “Innocent?  I don't believe there is such a thing.  Which is why I wouldn't dare eat or drink anything set at this table.”  He shook his head and turned toward The Magician.  “Haven't really heard of any big things associated with these names.  What makes them so special?”  The deep voice of The Lovers resonated around the room.

“Or really I shouldn't even care.  I will expand my fleet and do what missions need to be done.  Why have too many leaders and not enough followers?”  There was already twelve of them, why complicate it with more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2014)

*Rufio Rivelli
Kaiju Island, Grand Line
Bruised and Battered*

"How about we eat him?" Someone above him asked. Rufio glanced up to see a blonde kid around his age, dressed like a weird mix between a wrestler and a big game hunter. 

_Aw man,_ he thought to himself. _Cannibals again?_

"I taste like shit," he said, immediately going into "dissuade cannibals from eating me" mode. "I'm low in protein. I'm low in fiber. I'm all skin and bones. I'm high sodium. I'm high in MSG. I'm high either sugar or high fructose corn syrup, whichever is supposed to be worse for you right now. I'm allergic to everything, which I think means everything is also allergic to me? I'm pretty sure that's how that works, anyway."

He gives another glance at the blonde guy. "You seem like a pretty alright dude. I admire your..." he trails off, then sighs. "Well, your fashion sense is horrendous, but I admire the courage it must take to walk around in public like that, I suppose. Unless it's like the traditional garb of your cannibalistic brethren, in which case you don't even get the bravery thing."

He groaned, trying to struggle into a sitting position and only barely succeeding. "If you do have to eat me, I suggest a light roast with some kind of buttery sauce. I won't taste good, per se, but at least your taste buds won't attempt ritual suicide. Which is what would probably happen. I don't know, I've never been eaten before so I'm really just spitballing here, but even as a young boy I was never the target of any biting from my younger brothers and sisters, so I'll leave that interpretation up to you."

He extends his hand, glancing up at the blonde boy hopefully. "My name's Rufio, by the way. You wouldn't eat someone who's name you know, right? I had a cow named Bessie once. I never could've eaten Bessie. She was my pride and joy. Have you ever had a cow?" Rufio, of course, had never owned a cow named Bessie (or any cow at all for that matter) but he figured that the best way to avoid being eaten was by building some kind of rapport - and in his experience, nothing built a rapport quite like cows named Bessie. Except maybe dogs named Lassie, but that fake story was wholly inappropriate for this situation.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2014)

*Rena*

Rena looked around the as the announcement was made; there was a sullen expression around the town except for those in the lumberjack get ups, whose looks were remained stone faced and uncaring. There was relief on the expression of the other girls and yet a pang of regret too. Rena thought back to what the guards had said;

"Greetings, citizens of Blood Moon Island! It is once again time for the annual ritual. Now that all of the virgin maidens are presented, it is time to decide who will be selected,"

Annual ritual, virgin maidens. That and the evidence presented - the body language and the the need for heavily armed guards (which would suggest that they were expecting trouble with said announcement.) lead Rena to one conclusion as they approached Agna's parents, who were obviously distraught given her conclusion.

"Sir, Ma'am, I am truly sorry that it was your daughter that was selected. I surmise that this is for some sort of misguided sacrificial ritual. Could you perhaps give us details - we recently became friends with Agna and she is a very sweet girl. We will do whatever we can to help." Rena said.

"Oh forgive me, I haven't introduced myself nor my Captain. I am Lucy Heartfillia and my Captain is Diego D Seablood. I wish we could have met under better circumstances."

*Misfit Pirates.*

“Wh-Wha? A name uh…uh…” Kagami was never good with being put on the spot. Previosly she had all sorts of cool names for the boat; the Vibrator (she didn’t know what it was but it sounded cool), the DuckKiller, The Come At Me Bro, or even her fave – the Kagami Is a Sexy Bitch.

Instead she blurted out the first thing that came into her head

“BANANAHAMMOCK!” she yelled out and covered her mouth trying to shove the spoken words back in there but to no avail. Tony looked genuinely happy by the name – but then Tony always looked genuinely happy. Kinda why she liked her around and she was glad she was sticking around. 

There were islands on either side of them and the pair had made a pirate flag; it was a skull with hearts for eyes, but one eye was winking and two spanners for the crossbones. They raised it just as they were entering the current for the Grand Line. Big Mistake.

There were marines everywhere, stationed on either side of the islands – all manning cannons!

“Let the adventure begin!!” Kagami yelled out, completely oblivious to the death sentence that was hanging over them. “Full speed!”

It was then that the god of luck smiled upon them (as they often did) and a huge galleon pulled up beside them, also pirates and also with the flag raised. The Captain yelled down at the girls.

“We were gonna jest sneak past, our pirate flag down, pretend that we were traders going off to the Grand Line. But you! You had the pride of a pirate! Despite yer wee boat ye decided to go forth and announce to the marine scum that ye were going onto the Grand Line as pirates and fuck what you think! That’s how I want te be asa pirate! Girls ye have my thanks!” The captain (who was too high up to make the features of), turned to his crew, “Fire at those marine scum!!”

Kagami watched with her eyes wide and her lips shut tight as the cannons fired on the ship decimating it whilst giving them cover.

“Lower the flag, lower the flag!!” Kagami yelled to Tony as they snuck by and shot up Reverse Mountain.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2014)

The Makasou- 


The tower, the massive man that he was, sat outside the meeting hall normally, watching the small folk from within their area. "Excuse me, but i believe this folder is a bit too small. Can someone read the words to me." Though he still had a sense of humor, leaving his hand inside, sitting it in a chair and even drawing eyes on it. "You see, i also can't seem to pick it up." The Tower wiggled his pinky and thumb around jestfully. 

----

The Unbound 

"There is no time for dilly dallying my dear." Zash tied up the unconscious wolf creature and looked to the others. "I am heading into the woods to find the others. I give you full permission to end each and every one of these other beasts, but Akukage is to be left unharmed." Zash pats the sleeping wolf on the head. "He is a bad boy and must rest for now." 

with that Zash charged into the woods, he would need to locate the rest of his crew, wherever they might have decided to go... They were a good crew, cut throats and villains, not one you would expect loyalty out of, but give them their freedom and they will follow you.

As he wandered the woods he began to notice something strange. "Is that a giant spider eating a marine...?" Zash blinked as the creature began to devour the screaming marine. "Hmm." Zash continued to walk past the beast, it was of no consequence to him, he needed to focus on his crew, though it meant marines were on this island. That was not a good sign. 

---- 

Marine Base, Unknown Island. 

"Sir! We have reports of the intruders survival and even making it into the base! What do you wish for us to do?" One of the marines asks the man in charge. "Release the Armored Crabs. Once you have finished with that, eliminate all targets without mercy." The marine gulped, "But... sir..." "Look at the ship." The man in charge handed the young marine a spy glass. "Do you see that flag?" The marine nodded. "That is the flag of the unbound, a crew of killers. They murder with no recourse, they think nothing of their actions and their captain obtained his boat by slaughtering a crew of fisherman. Do you think you are worth more alive to them than a bug? If so you would be sorely mistaken." 

"I see sir... I will send out the orders!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2014)

_I?m waking up. My eyelids slowly open,  being guilty of interrupting my sleep some shouts and screams. I look around and for an instant feel lost, where the heck am I?  I lead my eyes towards myself; my clothes and face are dirty, some parts are burned and I don?t even know why. Suddenly a hand touches my shoulder and I face upwards only to see the worried face of my mother, her eyes show anger and worry as she stares intently towards a giant column of fire that can be seen even from the shore.

"Mom, what?s wrong?" I ask naively not being really aware of what was taking place in my island, but the tears of some other kids of around my age - five to be exact - call my attention; they are in the same condition as me and then I notice that, my mother aside, the oldest people there were only a couple of young teenagers, no more than fifteen years old. By the way, i?m seven.

"Kong, dear. Listen well, you and all of this kids must take those boats there and get out of here. We?re under attack and I don?t want to leave your father alone."she said, a regretful tone is what I hear before I could admire her. She is slim and has a well trained body, beautiful red colored hair almsot magenta and eyes like to spheres of gold. Her long hair covering most of her back while that golden and femenine armor gave her a touch of ferocity. After all my parents are warriors, my dad is a pirate and my mom is one of the strongest amazons here; my gaze makes sure to engrave every single detail about her appereance.



"Attack!? what do you mean? and dad, where is he!?"I asked understanding the situation immediately, the flames are result of the battle.

Without answering my question, she started to run towards the forest now without whispering something that only I was able to hear: "Protect the rest of our people". My hand reaches out but I can?t touch her, a ferocious expression appeared in her face before disappearing into the burning forest that once was our village.

That day the civilization of The Iron Claw Tribe was annihilated.
_

"Hah!"his breath is irregular, his heart is racing at top speed while his body is pretty much showered in sweat.  Once he gets a deep breath and exhales, the young man slowly removes the cloth covering his eyes and looks at the wall of his room. That dream has been reaching him frequently during the nights, the day that his parents, most of friends and clan disappeared completely.

His brunette and spiky hair moves thanks to the wind entering through his window. Dark eyes like the nocturnal sky with a cross shaped golden irises. The serious expression in his face turns into a smile.

"It?s time to start moving"


----------



## DVB (Feb 27, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Full Moon City; Blood Moon Island

*
Diego noticed that Lucy went over to ask Agna's parents what was going on.

"Sir, Ma'am, I am truly sorry that it was your daughter that was selected. I surmise that this is for some sort of misguided sacrificial ritual. Could you perhaps give us details - we recently became friends with Agna and she is a very sweet girl. We will do whatever we can to help." Rena said.

"Oh forgive me, I haven't introduced myself nor my Captain. I am Lucy Heartfillia and my Captain is Diego D Seablood. I wish we could have met under better circumstances."she added. Diego nodded in seriousness.

"It was a ritual that occurs once a year. It began 200 years ago. They say a terrible storm occurred during a night of the red moon and a great beast washed up. It then emerged from New Moon Forest, claiming it as its home. To appease it, we send the beast a virgin cloaked in crimson. In exchange, it does not harm us when we enter the forest nor does it forbid us from our lively hood of the mountains. It has always been this way," the father explained.

"We don't know anymore if the wolf is real. All we know is that the Strongarm Clan, also known as the Lumberjacks, enforce this tradition severely, saying they are under orders ," the mother added as they walked off. Diego then faced the Woods before he cracked his knuckles.

"Lucy. What we are are about to do is dangerous. However, we must go and follow Agna into the New Moon Woods. We'll try and save her." Diego said before he led her in. "I don't know if this wolf monster exists, but something screwy is going on," he said as he looked ahead. The path of the woods was well worn in and they saw the her cloaked in red. There was a point of no return, where the guards would stop and let her go on her own. However, she was alone... the guards have been mysteriously tranquilized. 

Diego then pulled Lucy to hide behind a tree. They saw Agna; by her posture she looked shocked and possibly relieved. They saw her talking to an older girl, also wearing crimson while there was a boy looking at both through binoculars from afar. He was wearing the tell-tale plaid of the Lumberjacks, albeit with gold metallic lining on the edges. 

Both began heading into different directions. "Lucy... I have an idea. Let's split up for a bit. I'll follow the young lumberjack and you follow Agna and the other girl in red. We'll meet back here," Diego told her before he followed the lumberjack.

Luckily, the two girls in red did not travel far, settling down on a spot to talk, where there was a fire. Agna was talking with the older woman, Adalheidis. They were both friendly, so it was an opportunity to talk.


----------



## BreathofFire (Feb 27, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Kaiju island​*
*Mindy Macready: Avengers assemble, asshole.​*

Jake listened to the rambling of the stranger fearing Kai's supposed cannibalism and managed a small smile. His gun-bird had, at some point, taken position on the lean man's left shoulder. It was sore, but the former human sandbag allowed it nonetheless. Finally he spoke, though the bitter taste of old blood on his tongue made for a hint of visual disdain, "We need food and shelter, yeah."

Jake subtly nodded in Rufio's direction, "Jake." He started forward with a hand fiddling with the darker gun of the pair. It seemed most logical to him to venture in the direction that he could smell meat roasting in. It could be dangerous, sure, but on an island with the sounds he was hearing it was possible there could be greater threats that one couldn't exactly reason with elsewhere.

Though the pirate seemed out of it, if one could peer into his mind they would see him pondering the odd dream he went through. Was it just a dream? Was it more? He scratched his fingers through the light scruff building on his chin and decided he'd need a shave soon as well. Back on point though, the words of his dream-woman haunted him... Fool, Emperor, Empress...?

After he was a few steps ahead of the others Jake paused and said, "We accomplished a lot on that island. It dawned on me that a lot of that we may not have been able to pull off alone. We're different, very different for sure, but... Facing them, Jake grew a suspicious smile. "Fellow captains, I have a proposition..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Kaiju Island,Grand Line]​*
_ " "When will this be over? If it would have been ye who asked when breath ye still drew, Ivy, I would have replied. When they threw down arms and begged quarter. Now, I am saddened to say, when scavengers blot out the sky it will be over." - *Bart to Ivy's spirit in his deepening Madness*_ 



[Arc I Wrap-Up, Welcome to the Jungle II]​
Jackie couldn't allow herself to sleep, even as Kai cuddled with Jake she sat there pressing her thumb into her palm. Her weary jade eyes downcast to the dug out of a crater they sat in. She seemed more distant than there even as a thin smile traced across her lips, it was slightly amusing watching the young Kaiser inching up ever closer to Jake; she would have never taken Kai for that type of person when she first met the boy back in the CP0 concentration camp. Allowing her breathing to relax she allowed her body to numb; even if she couldn't allow herself to sleep, for fear of killing these two, she could allow herself to fall into a trance to allow her body to heal; a technique that Dianna had taught her several months back for dire situations such as this.

Falling ever deeper into her dulled state of mind she didn't even notice when Jake awoke with a jump pushing Kia off him; as he for one didn't bat on the same team as it were. Kai rolled a foot or two before too waking, looking around he suggest going into the forest  as a screaming Rufio came tumbling into their crater. Even as the new arrival, well arrived Jackie was still lost to the world her eyes fixed on the rocky ground as the man dressed as a Marine begged not to be eaten. Jake is next to stand while all Jackie managed was small nods of agreement to what they were saying, if to her they were even talking she was a thousand miles away. But it was Rufio's scent, foreign to her, that started to pull her back to the waking world.

An empty gaze pulled up from the ground and shifted to the stranger. Though she didn't know the boy, his face she recognized. Her mind flashed back to Davenport all those stupid fliers. A doctor or so she remembered.  "Y.. you're that doctor?" she asked in confusion. How did a doctor get to the middle of nowhere? Had she died? Or was this her subconscious playing a foul trick on her. It wasn't until Jihl's scent on the boy snapped her too that she fully took the boy's attire in.  "Marine?!" her voice bit with venom as she pulled her self to unsteady legs. Rufio's eyes widened, this vixen seemed to be wearing little more than a cloak, stark naked otherwise. Jake's face flushed, he immediately recognized the hollow gaze in Jackie's eyes, she was about to go on the.. too late.

Still sore Jake doesn't have the chance to talk the lady down as the ground below Jackie's feet cratered. Rufio's eyes widened; lucky for him Jackie was as heavily injured as she was. He is able to just avoid a ground shattering buster knuckle as Jackie cratered the ground on which he just stood moments earlier. His expression read can't we talk about this? But Jackie was a woman on a mission, not seeing Jihl all she could put together was this man killed her. Up the side of the crater she chased the young man in Marine clothing as chunks of the crater are gouged from its side. Reaching the rim Jackie's vicious assault cleaves a portion of it causing it to tumble back down to the bottom of the crater forcing Kai and Jake to dodge and weave through debris it rained down on them.

Above, Rufio cursed his misfortune as he avoided near death with each blow Jackie threw at him, he was also slightly confused. Was she trying to kill him or flash him? As with every move she made he caught glimpses of her body.  "Die!" Jackie roars while she dug her hands into the battered ground. From it she pulled a large slab of land and hoisted it far above her head[bitch mode activated] while she stalked forward. For the third time that day, it looked like the end for one Rufio Rivelli as he was towered over by a crazy woman with a boulder. But lady luck seemed to smile on him, or maybe she thought it was the King's time to have a spot of bad luck as the chunk of land in Jackie's grasp exploded. A Bladeasaurus, the alpha bull of the island, made his presence known. He owned this island and Jackie waking him up was a big mistake. Sadly it was for the bull ...  

Standing sixteen foot tall at it's shoulders it slammed its ax like tail off the ground. Challenging this noisy gnat to combat. Jackie sneers those blazing green orbs cutting from Rufio to the beast as it roars it discontent. Taking this as his golden opportunity Rufio stands in an attempt to run, but Jackie catches him by the sleeve and tosses him back down into the crater behind her.  "You'll be dealt with in a moment." is snarled as she turned to face the beast. Walking forward she remembers that she is borrowing Jake's cloak. While she didn't care for the clothing she wore, she wasn't' going to damage someone else's cloths. Pulling the cloak off she steps into the forest, challenge accepted.

Below, in the crater, Rufio is helped back to his feet. There needed to be an explanation on her behavior... but Jake was at just as much of a loss. He didn't really know why Jackie acted the way she did around Marines, but before talk could start a very familiar roar cuts though the still air followed moments later by the sound of a saw starting up.

_*'Crap'*_​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2014)

*Tyrant D. Kong*

_Survival of the strongest_​
Kong is sat on the deck of the ship which for now was anchored on the coast of Dinamo Island . An island only consisting in one big city in the middle of a chain of mountains. The mask he usually wears on his eyes to sleep was covering part of his face while his legs and arms were crossed. One may think that this young pirate is sleeping but truth is that this time he was trying to think what to do next. It?s been a few months since he started his journey as a pirate and through that time he has met many people, has reencountered with former acquaintances and has started to make a reputation by himself but even so he wasn?t near of reaching his goals.

"Breakfast is ready!!"the voice of a woman is heard from the kitchen of the mid sized ship where easily ten people could live kind of comfortably. Ignoring the words, Kong who is, replied with a different thing."Oi Seiryuu, where are those idiots? I think I clearly told them to come back for breakfast... if they don?t arrive in five minutes we set sail asap."the brown haired boy stated with an annoyed tone as he stood up and stretched his body; his tonified muscles showing off thanks to his current attire.

From the kitchen a beautiful woman came out. Long and wavy green hair running all the way to her butt; gray colored eyes giving a vibe of mystery. A red line of paint crossing from one side to another of her face - sign that she most likely is some kind of warrior - together with the helmet-like skull protecting her head. Suggestive clothes consisting in a green top and skirt that may hint at her not being as innocent as her face says; and finally a pair of katanas tied to her waist.

Going close to Kong, she passes her arms around his neck hugging him from behind" C?mmon, finding a cook is not easy. Specially when you have already killed two because they didn?t want to prepare what you wanted."she said in his ear before biting it lightly though a few words from Tyrant were enough to stop her.

"I?m not in the mood seiryuu" he said coldly.

"Moooh, I wonder where did the entusiastic boy I met when a kid go!? I still remember perfectly how you used to call me by my name and were always 'Maya, Maya!'." pulling a tantrum.


*Spoiler*: _ SEIRYUU_ 







*Name:* Maya Garuna

*Alias:* Seiryuu

*Age:* 19

*Position:* Swordswoman/Vicecaptain

*Battle Style:* Iron Claw Tribe?s Heavenly Sword
*
Relationship:* Kong?s childhood friend

*Weapons:*



"Shut up already and let?s go eat" were his words as he started to walk away until a known voice called for him.

*"Captain!! We?re in troubles, we were coming back when a giant lizard got Juji!" *

Kong immediately rushed towards the mountain without saying anything but moments later he returned in a cloud of dust. His orbs first looked at his subordinate before locking his gaze on Seiryuu. Then his mouth opened"By the way....Who the heck is Juji?" he asked confused and provoking his mates to fall to the ground.

_TSsss....TSsss_

The sound called the attention of the trio only to see a giant lizard of around ten meters tall and fifteen meters long from head to tail. The animal looked at them, hunger showing in its eyes as a trail of saliva was running down from its mouth. Trapped between the fangs of the reptile a boot proof that the crewmate they had to save wasn?t alive anymore; Kong immediately hardened his expression as he looked furiously at the animal.

"So this thing ate Juji? "he asked more as an affirmation rather than a question. Obviously the beast didn?t answer but instead it turned around trying to connect a tail attack. A loud sound echoed through the place before the cloud of dust created by the movement could disappear showing Kong easily stopping the limb of the animal with one hand. Before it could move again, the King of Beasts grabbed the tail and launched the lizard towards the sky until nothing but a black spoy could be seen; moments later he jumped some meters in the air and delivered a kick on the head of the monster making it crash against the mountain.

*"I guess....yeah, I will never make the captain mad"*the pirate said while swallowing. Outside of his usual calm and kinda grumpy mood, Tyrant D. Kong was definitely a fearsome man.

The bushes started to move calling the attention of the group until a head popped out from them.

"I-is it safe now, captain?" another boy of around fifteen years old came out, he had his clothes torned and some wounds but nothing deadly.

"Who the hell are you?"Kong asked sort of confused.

*"JUJI!! Damn it, you damn rascal. We thought you were dead!"*he said and then kicked the teenager as a sign of relief. Kong still confused turned towards his childhood friend." Hey...since when is that brat travelling with us?"he asked showing how "well" he knew his crew mates.

"Dunno"yeah child hood friends indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2014)

_A year ago..._
Annie stared blankly at the stark cabin lights as the doctor stitched the gash above her left eyebrow. She lay still on the medical table, hands clasped tightly across her stomach. She had passed on the anesthesia. Every stitch was a painful reminder to always keep her guard up. The doctor snipped the excess thread. "That should do it," she said, patting Annie on the shoulder. "With any luck this won't leave much of a scar." 

Annie sat up and stared at her reflection in the mirror. Her faced was marked with bruises and cuts, lower lip swollen, eyes  bloodshot. "I've looked worse," she remarked with a shrug. There was a knock at the door. Hawkins entered. He glanced at Annie with a tentative smile. "How are you feeling?" he asked. 

"Like I fell from a ten story building..." Annie paused. "Oh wait. That actually happened." Out of the corner of her eyes she focused on the surgical scissors on the metal tray  beside her. 

Hawkins dismissed the doctor. "We have to talk."

"Uh huh." Annie fixed him with a cold hard stare. "Why'd you do it fella? You had to know blowing up a World Noble would lead to this." 

"The World Nobles think they're untouchable, especially Saint Roswald. I needed to remind them just how wrong they are, but more importantly I needed to remind the people. The World Government's overreaction will only serve to fan the flames of revolution from here all the way to the East Blue."  

Annie could barely restrain her anger. She had dealt with fools like Hawkins before. Every single one had delusions of destroying the World Government. In reality they were just tiny little mosquitos raging at a hurricane. "At this rate maybe you'll only scorch half the world to ashes before you put a dent in the World Noble population."  

Hawkins glanced at his reflection in the mirror, face an unreadable mask. "If that's what it takes..."

Annie scooped up the scissors in a flash, lunging at Hawkins. She slammed him against the wall, pressing the point of the scissors against his jugular. "Then I guess I'd be doing the world a favor by putting you out of your misery right here and now." 

Hawkins calmly locked eyes with her. She got the sense that he could've easily disarmed her if he wanted to.  "I admit it, I'm a monster. Go ahead and kill me. I won't stop you. Of course you won't get to hear my sales pitch, or find out why I've gone to so much trouble to save you." Slowly he raised his right hand and reached into his vest pocket. Annie pressed the tip of the scissors just enough to draw a trickle of blood. "You're testing my patience fella," she snarled. 

"No tricks," Hawkins replied. Annie watched closely as he pulled out an old and slightly faded card. At first she thought it was a random playing card, but then she noticed the image of a man hanging upside down from a gallows tree. "What the hell is that supposed to mean?"   

"Have you ever heard of the Makaosu?" Hawkins asked. 

_Right now..._
The marine investigator bent down to examine the nobleman's body. A single head shot had done the man in, right between the eyes. He glanced up at the shattered window, imagining the impossible trajectory of the sniper's bullet. There were only a handful in the world who could pull off a shot like this, snipers with borderline supernatural skill, but only one of them had a nasty habit of leaving behind a calling card. He carefully lifted the bloodstained tarot card from the nobleman's chest.

"The High Priestess..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Kaiju Island,Grand Line]

Post Wrath of Jackzilla​*
After things had settled down, and as they were enjoying a breakfast made out of the Bladeasaurus that hadn't been as fortunate as Rufio. As they were fueling up, to get ready to head up and explore the forest that had just spat out the monstrosity they were eating now, Jake had continued the proposition he had started on. He pitched them on how successful their partnership had been, though brought together in dire times and suffering greatly though them...... But they had lived, and they were all certain that they wouldn't have done so without the others. 

Things had been bad, the thought of what would've happened if they had to face those trials by themselves was worrying. Fate had brought them together again, the bonds formed all those years ago as children were still strong and what these last couple of adventures had shown...... The three of them together could take on dark pirate alliances and nefarious mercenary commmanders and even survive exploding spheres! Who's got that on their resume?  Kid Buu certainly doesn't, Nor does that evil dragon in that crappy quote unquote sequel, Dragon Ball GT. 

But that's another story, for another time. Though that does beg the question, who will be the first of the UC to take flight and go blond?

"Sounds good, let's take a look around this place and see how we can meet up with the rest of the gang." The captains had given their approval on Jake's proposition, Rufio was kinda there as a third wheel at the time but Kai made sure to include him. "You can be in too, Jackie could use a bottom bitch." Though presently the ironman was all business. "So let's split up, we can celebrate and consumate this marriage of crews later."

Kai pointed to Jake and himself. "Big Daddy Kai will team up with the Birdslinger." Jackie and Rufio were the next to get the finger pointing treatment. "Whatshisface can go with Jackzilla, they need to work out all that sexual tension between them and I also need a break from Jackie for a minute." He sighed deeply, he was bad at these romantic natured things. "No offense but I just don't know what to make of you, you keep putting your boobs in my face and I can live with that but everytime you go all monster on us I get the weirdest boners and it's really becoming unsettling to me."

So it was decided! 
*
Later, in the forest

Team Kaiman and the boy wonder Jake​*
"Holy spidermonkey, what the fuck was that." This was probably their fifth monster encounter in the last two hours, it turned out that it got worse than just giant monsters that wanted to stomp you. There were things that wanted to melt your face off and lay eggs in your no no place. 

"Definitely spider, definitely not monkey.... More like a mutant spider gorilla." Jake commented as he checked his sidearms. "Why don't you just eat it, would take a load of my...." He didn't even get to finish it, a shivering Kai shook his head furiously. 

"I'm not touching that thing, that thing was terrifying." Most likely it was the weakest thing they had run into yet. "It was either poised to strike us with it's venomous stinger, or it was highly aroused and looking to make you it's wife."

Jake was about to ask a follow up but Kai was one step ahead.

"I don't bottom, come on take one look at me...... Even that creepy crawlers can tell that much, so of course it wasn't even thinking about doing it to me."

The two had been taking cover behind the run down door of what seemed to be a disheveled storage building. Had they gotten a chance to get a better look at it, the forest had taken over a compound and they were at the very edge of it. They were about to play rock-paper-scissors over who was gonna poke his head out but a loud hiss drew their attention. That sounded familiar. What followed wasn't though.

SPLAT!

As they poked their heads out, a disheveled and slimed blond girl was standing over the oozing carcass of the spiderbeast. 

"Come with me if you want to live."

"How about you rinse of first before you try to take me places lady."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

“Wow Kagami!  What a compliment!”  Tony looked at her friend with a wide grin before turning her attention back to the war between marines and pirates.  “You know...”  The inventor began to look at the ships and canons with less amazement and more of an eye of an engineer.  “They would travel fast if they changed a few things on the mast.  And, their canons would fire so much farther if they just change the size of the hole.  Maybe grease it up.  Can't have too many holes with length and wetness, Kagami!”  

Tony bounds over to where she stored her papers and began to write down her ideas.  The handwriting scrawled across the page looking nothing more than chicken scratch to a normal person.  Yet what was on the pages was masses of information with statistics, abilities, odds, and any other thing the woman thought would be important to what she was dreaming about this time.  “I bet we could put one really long tube by the bow.  It would pack a punch but I think she can handle it...”  For the moment Tony wasn't even acknowledging the world around her, this is what happened when she zoned.

“What?”  The inventor looked up at Kagami, her eyes glazed for a moment.  “Lower the flag?  Oh!  Stop being so modest!  Take the captain's compliment!”  Tony grinned putting her stuff away and looking up the mountain.  “I think we should hold on to something!”  Tossing a rope to Kagami. Tony squealed with excitement.


*
The Unbound...

Henrietta...*

Most people would probably been offended by the Captain's orders to stay on the beach and deal with dogs while he went off exploring.  Not Henry, she took it as an opportunity to stretch her muscles.  To give them a work out that was almost impossible on a ship.  “Come here puppies!”  Henrietta gave the wolves a grin that caused one of them to step back a few feet.  “Are ya scared?  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!”  

The big woman cracked her knuckles then took a step forward.  One of the larger wolves growled low and charged forward taking the challenge.  “Ari Ari Punch!”  The frizzy orange hair bounced as she swung her large hand forward.  The wolf was just as quick and opened his jaws and clamped down on her arm.  The teeth went to imbed in her arm just as her skin hardened to that of an ant.  

Henry's arm continued with the wolf's teeth scratching deep lines her 'shell'.  Yet this caused the woman to laugh.  “JAJAJAJAJA!!  Nice TRY!”  She lets her arm fly forward.  It kept on going straight down the wolf's throat causing a geyser of blood.  “JAJAJAJAJA!!”  She laughed and shook her arm out of the beast.

One of the wolves howled loudly causing the last couple to join in mourning their companions.  With that they all charged forward to deal with the woman decimating their pack.  “Come on!  I'll take all y'all on!  JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  Bracing herself for the impact she waited until they were close.  “Ari Ari Earth!”  Her massive foot slammed into the sand causing visible waves that shot out to the wolves.  

Several yelps were heard as they were tossed back.  “We need to get this over with so I can get the Boss' pup back on the ship.  JAJAJAJAJA!”  The woman was done playing and ready to end things.  Changing into her hybrid form she caused the creatures to pause when they got to their feet.  It was only for a moment before they charged again.

“Ari Ari Punches!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  Her fists flew out toward the group, making contact at each laugh as if to emphasize their meaning.  It didn't take long before the rest of the wolves laid in heaps on the beach.  “Time to clean up this mess.  JAJAJAJAJA!”  Walking over to the mutt the Captain wanted she began to drag him back toward the ship.



*The Marines...

Gumiko...*

Rushing back to the base the girls went to get their orders.  “So Keen?  Which ship are you on?”  

“Jumbala.”  Keen frowned trying to see if she recognized the ship's name.  “Do you know it?”

“Never heard of it.”  Gumiko shook her head and frowned.  The pair had hoped they would be given the same orders but alas that wasn't happening.

“Will figure it out later.  Which one are you on?”  

“Let's see.  The Dark Justice.”  A marine walking by spit out the coffee he was drinking and stared at Gumiko wide eyed before moving on.

“That can't be right!”  Keen quickly snatched the paper from her friend and read the orders, several times.  “Wow!  That is a brand new ship!”  She handed Gumiko back the paper.

“Sweet!  This should be so much fun!”  Gumiko tossed a heavy tendril of pink hair over her shoulder.  “I wonder who the captain is.”

“Which ship?”  A higher ranking marine stopped as he was walking by, causing both the girls to snap to attention.

“The Dark Justice, Sir!”  They said in unison.

A tick appeared in his cheek and he started laughing as he walked away.  “I'll let him introduce himself.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!”

“That was strange...”  Keen said, causing Gumiko to nod in agreement.

“Oh well.  I better report for duty!”  The girls ran to their room and quickly changed into their uniforms before gathering the rest of their belongs and heading toward the docks.  With tight hugs and promises to keep in touch they went their separate ways.

It didn't take long before Gumiko found the massive ship.  “Amazing...”  She was in awe over the ship for a moment before heading on board.  “Ensign Gumiko Hakuhen reporting for duty!”  She snapped to attention and waited to find out where her cabin would be from the person in front of her.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2014)

*Rena *

Unconscious guards and Agna seemed to be unharmed. The plot thickened. Diego had instructed her to follow the pair of girls and see what was going on, whilst he took care of the stalker. Good, she didn't particularly liked being watched and  she certainly didn't need to be told twice to follow the girls. There seemed to be some sort of rebellion against this ritual; hardly surprising - this wasn't the dark ages, but in the Grand Line, she had heard that there were islands that had been untouched by time. Beasts from long ago roamed those islands and so it was equally as possible that modern day humans could participate rituals only fond in history texts. 

Still, there was no guarantee that Agna wasn't jumping into the frying pan and into the fire, which is why she didn't run up to them and say "HI!"Instead she circled around, keeping as quiet as she could and always watching 'the rescuer', who shot a couple of glances in her general direction but never at her. She was good - it seemed that she could sense a presence but couldn't quite confirm it as a person, which meant Rena had a slight advantage. 

Eventually they reached a camp. A quaint little base. A number of large tents, a cooking fire, and a stream for running water. Whoever was in charge was at least a good survivalist. The camp was, as far as she could see, all women. A fairly broad age range but it looked like Agna was going to be the youngest. Each of them had a determined look on their face, yet they welcomed Agna with open arms and a smile. As skeptical as Rena was, she couldn't see any ill intent coming from this group. Perhaps the only thing would be that they wanted someone to join their ranks - now to find out what they were fighting for. Or rather confirm it; it didn't take a genius to guess. All women, hiding from the powers that control the city, and rescuing someone who was about to be sacrificed.

She took in a deep breath and came out of her hiding spot with her hands in the air.

"I'm friendly - and an outsider. Agna over there will confirm. I'm just here to help in any way I can."

Dozens of dagger like eyes hit her. Oooh they had some murderous intent going on here. She looked at Agna who quickly ran to her defense. 

"No, she's telling the truth, she's fine."

Rena pocketed the smoke bomb back into her pouch. Like hell she was going to just walk in there without an exit strategy.

The senior most girl, flipped her twin daggers around in her hands and then holstered them. Rena heard the sound of a crossbow being put down and a gun's safety being put back into place. She sighed that she knew those sounds off by heart now. 

"What do you want with us?" she said with a half smile. Interesting, she seemed friendly and patient - definitely not the leader. 

"I just want to find out what's going on. I'm happy you saved Agna and I'm just curious as to why this is all happening. I mean virgin girls and sacrifices. Seems a little....well...ridiculous if I'm honest. I mean, things like that shouldn't exist in this day and age." Rena said in the least offensive way she could.

There was a sigh that escaped her lips. She was pretty, slightly more tanned than the other girls and definitely had an exotic look to her. 

"Yes, you're right, it is ridiculous. That's why we're fighting in the face of this stupidity. I'm actually kind of embarrassed for an outsider to come into this village and see this sort of ugliness. Women should be treated fairly and this is just an example of them keeping us down...my apologies, I didn't mean for that outburst. My name is Adalheidis, my friends call my Heidi and you can too. I know it's a little bit of a mouthful." the girl said displaying friendliness and then a sort of pent up rage more in tune with a leader - though Rena still seemed to think there was another person ahead of her.

"Quite OK Heidi, My name is Lucy and you're right - us girls are no different from men. Maybe we should start sacrificing them and see how they like it." Rena joked which eased the tension a great deal. Good, she didn't have to worry about any immediate danger, though the leader would be another issue.

"Who the fuck is she?!"  a much harsher voice came from the treetops.

Speak of the devil and it shall appear. She looked down and saw a little target on where her heart was. Play this real careful Rena or else the only article with your name in the paper will be obituary.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates.*

The white haired captain opened her mouth as Tony bombarded her with innuendos. "I...I don't even know where to start. I mean holes and wetness...it's like you know...down there and when you..." She was so taken aback by the innuendo that she for got about the flag but a volley of cannonball fire soon regained her focus.

Kagami scrambled for the flag as she fumbled with the mechanism and pulled it down. The marines were busy with t he galleon and fishing the pirates out of the water to be concerned about the two girls racing up the mountain. The current suddenly took control of the ship and Kagami screamed and held onto the mast for dear life whilst Tony laughed like a kid on a rollercoaster. Screw it, Kagami was not gonna be beaten by her! She started to laugh as well but it ended up like some psycho woman's laugh as fear and panic swept over her.

"Hahahah yeeeeaaahh Motherfuckers!" she forced out with tears streaming down her eyes and a grin plastered on her face.

The tiny boat flew into the air and both girls looked at the spectacle of the Grand Line in front of them. Kagami could literally not give two shits about the fucking spectacle. There was no amazement in her face. It was a fucking strip of water and islands on it. Just make it through that alive - that's it. 

This was a huge mistake. 

"I regret everything!!" she screamed as the boat sped down the mountain towards the first island. As they hit calmer waters, Kagami looked at Tony, a huge fake grin on her face, two thumbs up and tears streaming down her eyes. 

"Wasn't that so much fun?! I totally want to do that again!" Kagami lied through gritted teeth.


----------



## DVB (Mar 1, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
New Moon Forest -> Lumberjack Camp; Blood Moon Island

*
Meanwhile, Diego began following the lad out of the forest and into a large secluded area. There was a collection for log cabins, reinforced with some stone. Two of them stood out. One was the largest and resembled a Marine Base in color. It had their sign along with two axes behind it. The other was quite small and humble. The wood was gray and old though. It was an ancient cabin... made of petrified wood, an impressive feat. 

Diego took note of the display of impressive and powerful men. They were either engaging in competition or talking. While all wore plaid, some of them wore Marine styled uniforms on top. He turned to see the young lumberjack talk to the tallest and strongest. He had the same gold trims, but more ornate along with a Marine Captain's coat. 

From what Diego noticed, the two did not have a positive relationship, but seeing the gold trimmings and the coat meant that the guy was in charge and the young man was his son. The differences in size and position made it clear that they were opposites. After reporting his findings, Peter was dismissed. He went inside one of the larger buildings, to make food.

Diego followed suit. He saw the men eating, with one large one laughing at a full one. "Come on, come all! Who dares challenge me to an eating contest?" he said. Diego smiled. " I will," Diego said. The others laughed, thinking it would be easy.

Plenty of piles of pancakes later...

Diego was finishing his latest stack before sparing a glance at the man who passed out. Once he did, he wiped his mouth. "That was great, but I'll save some for you guys," he said, to the stunned crowd. Peter signaled him to come over to the kitchen, which Diego did. 

"My name is Peter," he said introducing himself. "Diego D. Vendrix, future Pirate King," Diego said. Peter took the comment by surprise, but shrugged it off. "Never seen anyone outeat a lumberjack like that before," he said.

"What were you doing in the forest, Pete? The wolf could've gotten you," Diego told him. Pete shook his head. "There's no wolf. It's just a tradition perpetrated by my dad and the others here. Only danger there are those crazy girls in red. My dad said... well, he said to go be useful and spy on them," Pete said, his tone indicating a fair amount of low self-esteem.

"Crazy girls in red?" Diego asked. "Yeah, some ladies in red who live in the forest. They're wild women. And my dad likes that. Or rather, likes the idea of conquering them," Pete explained. "They say the original virgin in red was saved by the first lumberjack and presented the power of men over nature to protect the docile women," Pete said. The usage of his fingers as quotes showed his doubts. 

Diego also had a doubtful look. "They're gonna attack tonight," Peter said. Diego blanched before he suddenly ran out. Peter blinked twice before he followed, wondering what happened. Diego went to the spot and waited for Lucy to show up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 1, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Kaiju Island,Grand Line]​*
 'History is often said to repeat itself, but that is untrue. While history may not repeat itself  it often rhymes. Why history lends itself to this anomaly , is because of human nature as we in victory decide what history is. - Unknown Historian

[Arc I Wrap-Up, Welcome to the Jungle III; The Violaceous Beast and the Snow Bird]​
The Bladeasaurus shook its head as this ... human dare take him up on his challenge. Scaly lips rolled up over rows and rows of razor sharp teeth. Deeper into the Grand Line; Bladeasaurus are renowned for the six sets or rows of teeth that line their massive jaws. This bull was no exception. His tail whipped to the side cleaving a tree in two as he widened his stance. Bobbing to the side he declared his dominance of this land and to all the other animals that may be watching. The message was quite clear, even to Jackie. He was making the point that  No One should challenge him on his turf. As to make it clear he snorted a final warning his tail moving to a charging posture right behind his body.

Jackie, she got this. It too was in her territorial instinct. She, however, frankly didn't give a damn. Rotating an arm, she brazenly embarked into the monster's domain. The Bladeasaurus growled out a vicious roar before lowering its mass. Under its scaly hide its massive muscles rippled. Sheering a tree in half it breaks forth in a charge maw open to take Jackie in one gulp, but as this monster fish was about to find out, there was always a bigger fish. Always.

Her own muscles rolling under her tanned flesh Jackie's body started to gain mass while purple fur sprouted over her body. Her jade colored eyes flashed yellow while that second pupil formed  and as her face elongated to accommodate her own rows of razor sharp teeth a clawed hand fires forward  catching the charging dinosaur by its snout. With a twist a transforming Jackie flips the monster onto its side. A wild yelp escapes its throat and it rolled back to its feet with a wide, surprised look in its eyes. It only took a moment to process the situation while it shook the cobwebs free. A Behemoth, a species it never seen before, stood in the place of the morsel of a woman that was there a moment earlier. Ergo, this purple monster must have eaten her before he had the chance.

Enraged that another predator would dare jump his kill the Bladeasaurus roars in discontent its ax tail gouging the ground in rage. A guttural growl escaped Jackie's lips as they slid up pass those sword length teeth, then pulling her head to the heavens she roared her own challenge. A current of red energy radiated over her body as the muscle and bone structure shifted so she could walk bipedally. The Dino snorted in confusion, it could only watch while the monstrous form Jackie had taken pulled the saw from her head. Realization finally set in as the monster blade whirled to life, he was no longer king of the jungle, long live the Queen ~ 

_-Moments Later_

At the bottom of the crater the three stooges, Kai, Jake and Rufio, stood their gaze fixed on the rim of the crater. Glances exchanged as Kai and Jake knew full well what was up there. The only real question was what fame of mind was the wild woman in? Even as the questions were forming on their lips there gaze are drawn to movement as the head of the Bladeasaurus rolled down the slope toward them its blood spraying with each bump it took. Above towering over them on the edge of the crater stood Jackie Behemoth silhouette, her great saw in one hand an ax like tail in the other * "Quia una est, quae fecisti Jihl?"* is growled those clear yellow eyes fixed on Rufio. Jake's eyes widen, he didn't know what language that was, but he did know the name Jihl from that boat ride over Reverse Mountain. His hand reached to the young man as the Bladeasaurus' body is tossed into the crater as well. ~~

_-Some Time Later_

Hearing enough of Kai's insinuations Jackie spat a wad of fat into the fire that they had built to cook their breakfast. Then wiping the gristle from her face she shot him a dirty look,  "Don't flatter yourself kid, you wouldn't get that lucky if you were the last viable man child on the planet." is growled. Slinging the large arm bone she was gnawing on over toward Kai she made her point even more clear,  "and _IF_ you think or move on thoughts to the contrary not only will I make you an Eunuch, I'll force you to eat what I *rip* out." her nails grew to blackened claws to punctuate her position on the matter. After allowing that threat to settle in on all present she pulled her gaze to Rufio who sat across the way from her. She still wasn't too sure about this one, on one hand he still wore that Marine outfit albeit more hidden. That was a damning offense even if it was a rouse. Secondly he claimed that Jihl was alive and for that reason he still pulled air, if anything but that came to light it would be a different story all together. Pulling a raw portion of the Bladeasaurus up she crushes it splattering blood over her even more and coating Rufio as well.  "You scream like a girl, you know that?" is asked as she stood to her feet. Pulling Jake's cloak closed she turned to the forest,  "That blood should keep the smaller predators off you little lady. Try and keep up."  ~~~


_-The Forest_

After some walking the duo, like Kai and Jake, stumbled upon a shack, this one was an outfitter's post long before it fell into disrepair. The two stepped in to explore it, it still was stocked with supplies as if the owners just up and left it in a rush.  "These look like they'd fit" Jackie mutters dropping the cloak right in front of Rufio. In the bare she dresses herself in a set of leather clothing before tying the outfit together with the cloak.  "Not what I'd normally wear, but it'll do in a pinch." is added as if Rufio wasn't even there. Looking around she starts to scavenge parts to build a spear until she can regain Desolation or make a new one. ~~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2014)

_Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens turned and smiled at the newly arrived Ensign. She glanced at her personnel list and checked off the girl's name. "Welcome aboard Ensign Hakuhen. I'm Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens, executive officer of Taskforce Absolute Justice." She pointed at the hulking eight foot tall marine in a black suit and white coat. "Captain Garrick is already addressing the other new arrivals."  

Garrick regaled the recruits with tales of his own days as a newly minted marine, stomping back and forth across the deck. "Yeah I was there when Admiral Aitaka took on Black Bart. The Admiral ordered us to remain on the ship. I remember standing at the railing, watching as the sky split apart from a shockwave, goddamn lightning bolts flying all over the place." Garrick smiled fondly at the memory of the chaos and destruction. "It was one of the most beautiful sights I've ever seen. But I'll tell you what, Black Bart should just thank his lucky stars that Zane Garrick hadn't come into his prime yet. Because I'll  rip the fucker's head off if I ever see him again." 

One of the marines glanced at him skeptically. He was tall and rail thin, barely out of his teens. "You can beat the strongest man in the world?" 

Garrick didn't like the kid's tone. He glowered at the pipsqueak. "Damn right I can. You think otherwise?"

"Well it's just that no one's been able to. How would you?" 

A nerve throbbed visibly across Garrick's forehead. Didn't these fucker's know that they were standing in the presence of a future Admiral? Garrick bared his teeth at the rookie in a cruel sneer. "Well I'm glad you asked. Let me show you how." His right hand darted out in a flash, grabbing the rookie by the throat. Garrick lifted him into the air. "I'd look him right in his little beady eyes and say, I'm Captain Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Aitaka, hero of the marines, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Today you die old man." Garrick sent the gasping rookie flying over the railing. "Man overboard. GYAHAHAHAHAHA!"       

Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens came running across the deck, followed in tow by some  pink haired airhead who looked like she belonged in a pop idol group rather then on a marine ship.  "Sir how could you?!" Clemens exclaimed. "That boy is a devil fruit user. These kinds of violations are exactly what Vice Admiral Cross asked me to look out for."

Garrick shrugged. "What? Can't a man answer a simple question?" He jabbed an index finger at Clemens. "Well I'm not going to fish him out." 

Clemens rolled her eyes. A glowing mirror formed in front of her. "I'm on it," she grumbled. She paused before stepping through the mirror. "Oh, and this is Ensign Hakuhen. Please don't throw her overboard as well." Clemens disappeared into the mirror. Garrick mumbled a string of curses under his breath and eyed the Ensign. 

"So, Ensign Hadouken was it?" He didn't pause to allow her to correct the murdering of her last name. "Not everyone is suited for the life of absolute justice. I hope you're ready. Tell me, what brings a girl like yourself onto the roughest, toughest ship in the fleet?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

?YES!?  Tony squealed as they slowly coasted on the waters of the grand line.  ?Do it again?  I can rig something up so we can keep going in and out of The Grand Line.  We can just keep going up and down Reverse Mountain.  I mean we might get really wet but it should be okay.?  The inventor raced over to her papers and began sketching.

?NO!?  Kagami cleared her throat.  ?I mean, no not right now.  We need to find an...um...?  Fear had taken most thoughts from the captain. ?An island!  You need to check the ship over too.?  The young woman breathed a sigh of relief when the inventor nodded her head.  

?That's right!  That was a heck of a trip and she might need some fixin.?  Moving over to where the robotic shark was anchored, she released the catches, and lowered her contraption into the new sea.  ?We'll let this little guy swim for a bit while I check things out!?  

Antoinette's heart was racing and she couldn't suppress the grin on her face.  She loved the small island she was from, loved her father with all her heart but things had gotten monotonous over the last couple of years.  Of course she hadn't realized what that feeling was, not then, but she knew now.  The wanderlust that had overcome her father so many years ago, had come to settle inside her.  

?I can't wait to see what happens next!  Thanks for bringing me Kagami!? Tony said when she came out from below deck.  Rushing over she gave the girl a large hug.  Stepping away she looked out over the water.  ?Have you seen any island??

The captain didn't need to respond, just put the telescope to Tony's eye.  There in the distance stood what looked like sand, with the sun beating down harshly upon it.  ?I'll have Sharky pull us!?  Reaching over the side, probably farther than she should have.  A distance most people would have fell into the ocean doing, she hooked a rope to the robot.  ?Onward my Sharky!?  She laughed then watched as the island drew closer.



*
The Marines...

Gumiko...*

So far stepping onto The Dark Justice had been an exciting experience.  The first mate turned out to be a wonderful woman but Gumiko was starting to understand why the man had laughed and walked away.  The captain seemed like a ferocious being.  Yet she was the youngest in a huge family.  She wasn't bullied by them and she sure wasn't going to bullied by the captain.

?Captain!?  Gumiko snapped to attention, giving the man the respect that his position deserved.  She couldn't fathom the question at first.  Gumiko had been assigned to this ship not given a choice but she decided to flow with it.  ?I am the best sniper in this group Sir!?  She paused wondering if she should say any about her awards.  ?I broke several records on the course and I know better than anyone that Pirates are terrible people and this world needs to wiped clean of them, Sir!?

One thing Gumiko had yet to go into with anyone was why she hated pirates so much.  It was one thing that she would like to keep hidden.  She didn't know if the Marines would say anything about it or not but she wasn't going to take the chance.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2014)

*Karma W. Razer - TFAJ*

So the things were like this, it?s been six months since the former pirate upstart Karma W. Razer left behind his dangerous criminal status. Since then, the young ensign has been given one and only one mission; hunt down every single rookie pirate that could mean a potential danger for the navy or the world government. 

It was then that a certain pirate came to his mind, a person that he met little after starting with his hunt and the only rookie until now that has been capable of getting away from him and even more, the only rookie he has fought so far that was able to damage him enough to stop moving properly for days...The captain of The Iron Claw Pirates, Tyrant D. Kong. Frowning at the memories  of his enemy, Karma reached his destination.

"Seriously, what?re those old bags thinking? i?m better off working alone" is what he said before sighing and entering the place. He walked all the way until he reached the harbor with many stares locked on him; the black sword hanging from his back, the revolver on his waist and that blue hair together with yellow eyes were pretty showy add to it some rumors about his arrival and you have a silent mess in your hands. As expected Karma was late for the meeting. The idea was simple, the marine squad Task Force Absolute Justice was in need of new memebers under the command of the captain Zane Garrick and the golden eyed young man was chosen for that task. Watching how a new recruit was sent overboard and a colossal man, who by default in the pirate hunter?s mind was the famous captain Garrick, talking to a pinkhaired babe.

"Wooooh so that?s how shit is in this squad? sound slike something funny."he said calling the attention of the new recruits and of course Gumiko and Zane."Oh yeah, I haven?t introduced myself yet."he said in a joking tone; it was not a secret that Karma W. Razer used to be a pirate and even more that his personality was kind of twisted reason for him usually travelling alone despite being an ensign.

"Karma W. Razer, nice to meet ya peeps"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2014)

*Misfit pirates.*

They didn't have a log pose but had somehow found an island. It had taken barely any time. It was definitely Kagami's lucky day, which would mean that it would be fairly unlucky soon. The island was fast approaching them and they were going at a rate of knots.

"Hey quick question, when sharky does get us close to the island, how do we slow down?" Kagami asked. Tony put her finger to her chin and tapped it, before smiling and shrugging her shoulders.

"I see." Kagami said as Sharky pulled away and the racing yacht, pushed by a fairly strong tailwind hit a rock crushing the front of it and causing the rear to lurch up out of the water and effectively slingshotting the two girls and many of their possessions out of the boat.

Kagami screamed as she flew through the air and landed on the sand. She knew it was soft but there should have been some pain involved as she landed. It was then that she realised that she was waist deep in sand and she was sinking. Tony was beside her, as were her various tools, though they were a little further away.

Of course Kagami panicked.

"What is this stuff! I'm sinking in sand! What the hell! It's sucking me down into the centre of the earth where I'll be burnt alive! Ohmygod! What if Hell is real and we're being pulled down?! What if we're going to suffer for eternity whilst demons do nasty things to us. Like poke us with things in places they shouldn't go into! Agh I'm going to lose my virginity to a pokey thing!!"

It occurred to her as she sank that as far as last words went - they sucked really bad, but by the time she had the wherewithal to adjust it, she had already been sunk into the sand. Then as she expected she fell out of the bottom, though she was expecting hellfire and brimstone. Instead they found a a tanned young man with a monkey. Both of them in tattered clothing and both looking like they had been through quite a journey. Naturally Kagami chose to ignore all the facts in front of her and apply her deluded logic to the situation.

"You're like an arch demon aren't you?" Kagami said in terror. "Well at least you're not bad looking." She  sat and pulled her blouse down, exposing a little bit of her right shoulder. 

"I don't know what the monkey is for, but please be gentle it's my first time."

The man and the monkey both stared at the white haired woman with their mouths agape. They looked at each other then back at Kagami.

"Um...that was quite a nasty fall. Maybe you hit your head? Is your friend over there all right?"

"Oh so you're not happy with just me huh?! Is it because her boobs are bigger?! That's it isn't it? I don't care if you are an arch demon I'm gonna kick your ass! Don't look down on flat chested girls! I just need to drink some more milk is all!" Kagami said stomping towards the bewilder man.

"Uh...no...I mean....your chest is....fine....I wasn't looking....I...I..." clearly he was flustered and looked to Tony for some sort of help, though wasn't sure if that was adding fuel to the fire or not.


----------



## BreathofFire (Mar 2, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Kaiju Island,Grand Line​*
_*Conquering the Island, Arc Wrap Up*_​

*Just another day for a chaotic crew...*


Jake's proposition was interrupted when what he assumed was a quietly listening Jackie flew into action. The runaway prince watched in horror as Jackie nearly killed the unfortunate new arrival. This Rufio seemed to be quite the unlucky lad, which in itself appeared to be an understatement. If he _was_ a marine, well, quite frankly he didn't seem to be a very intimidating one. Appearances can be deceiving though, and trust often unwarranted, so Jake settled for merely keeping an eye on the newcomer while Jackie stomped off to wreck whatever unfortunate beast managed to encourage an ass beating.

Standing and blinking while chaos ensued, Jake itched at his cheek idly before releasing a few halfhearted coughs. "Well then..." 

While the epic battle went down, at the crater itself the ground merely shook as the forest rumbled from the battle raging within it. It was over almost as fast as it began though, for the body of the former ruler of the island came sliding towards them with a path of blood signaling the beast's defeat following. "...that's that."

*Following meal time...*

Jake ate in a manner far more reserved than the others, though Rufio matched his pacing it was difficult to tell if his quieter eating was fear induced. The grace he wielded made it hard to believe that Jake Seagull was rightfully a rough and rugged pirate. Then again, Jake knew full well he wasn't the only one hiding a mysterious past. While Jackie shot down perceived wantonness, the Unnamed Crew's seagull managed the briefest of smiles, before standing and stretching.

Kai seemed to be on the same wavelength, for he put out the plan to split up and search for the rest of the crew. Jake nodded, though he had a plan in mind, he'd wait. Something seemed off and he couldn't quite put his finger on it, but whether their location was a mysterious fluke or triggered by his gun, or orchestrated by a stranger was undecided.

Birdslinger, eh? He couldn't help but crack a smile. Their groups set, when Kai and Jackie started going back and forth in comedic fashion Jake gripped Kai's ear and headed off with a shake of the head before his friend could continue his antics, "Let's get a move on, Kai." 

*Later, in the forest with Jakenardo and Kaiphael...*


Jake's eyebrow arched as the newcomer invited them along if they, of course, wanted to live. Jake having decided he'd had quite enough of his near death experiences gave a slight shrug. "It couldn't hurt."

Kai seemed dead set on her washing off, which the blonde stranger didn't exactly oblige to. Momentarily bickering over whether to go with her or not, the pair decided to do so but to keep a close eye on her. Jake was the first to make introductions, "We're searching for friends of ours. Are you familiar with the island?"

"Probably not. If she was she'd probably be dressed like a cave woman, and..." Kai gave it a second thought. She'd look kind of hot in tattered beastcloth, actually. 

Jake's attempts to silence him with subtle hand gestures went over Kai's head as he countered with, "What? I thought I told you I'm not a bottom. Go use them bushes over there or something so we can get back to work."

Resisting a facepalm, Jake sighed and again realized this strange girl was heading somewhere... as if leading them to a secret spot. "I'm trying to _warn_ you to keep an eye on her. Look at the way she's dressed. Doesn't a complete stranger showing up in the middle of nowhere seem fishy to you?"

"Yeah, but what else are we gonna do?" Kai shrugged irritably. "Besides, look at her. If she gets out of line we'll put her back in place."

"This way," she called before causally booting a tree over.

"Like I said, keep an eye on her."

*Nearby...*

"...let's see." Darius muttered as he faced the same map he'd been attempting to study and learn from for ten years. "Go left." A speeding bull raced at him only to be causally punted into the sky by the jungle-man's bizarre strength, twinkling. Darius then turned right and wandered into a cave. "Hmph. Finally. What kind of idiot drew this map anyway...?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2014)

*Kyuudo Knoxx*

Still no sight of the marine base but now there were crabs that had been unleashed into the jungle. Looks like these things were just another line of defense - he wondered though where the real challengers were. He wondered too if his bone arrows could pierce the shells on the crabs. He sat atop a tree branch and idly took out his bow, taking aim with a humorous bone. stretching it back and then waiting until the resistance was at it's greatest before letting fly.

*Klunk!*

No die, but now they were alert to his position. "What you got little crabbies? Can't get me from up..."

The crab then took it's very large claw and *CHOMP*! Took enough of the tree to start making it collapse.It caught Kyuudo completely off guard, but even so, as the tree fell he adjusted his feet and position so that he remained in the same position until the tree crashed down to earth and he flipped off the fallen tree.

The crabs didn't take too long to chomp their way through the fallen tree and the 2 of them crawled in that eerie way that crabs did, towards Kyuudo.

"I've eaten enough of your kind to know where the good spots are." Kyuudo said pulling his hair back. The crabs snapped their claws in return which sounded like two swords clashing.

Their bellies would be the obvious target - if he could get them to show 'em, which was hardly likely. There was a couple of other spots though, but they were extremely small - the joints. Only an exceptionally well placed and powerful shot could get those troublesome claws off them, then there would be no problem. 

He quickly pulled out an arrow and fired off one at one of the joints at the claw. Almost as soon as he had done so the crab, lifted its giant claw up and snapped the bone in half.

"Right. So. You're fast too. Good. Yes, very good. You're like a swordsman aren't ya? Snapping my arrows like that? You think you're hot shit huh? Proud of that strength hm? Yes, yes you are. How perfect!" A wide grin crept over his face and his eyes became frenzied and fixated. "Shame you can't scream, but I'm sure I'll hear it. Oh yes. I'm sure."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2014)

*Jessie Roseo/The Grand Line*

Jessie Roseo laughed exuberantly as the sea foam washed across the deck. She kept a white knuckled grip on the wheel, one eye fixed on the storm wracked horizon and the other on the log pose affixed to the pedestal beside her. Rogue waves lashed against the hull of the _Gaia Maiden_, battering her from port to stern. The sleek caravel held firm, carving a path through the sundering currents with her dagger like prow.  Somewhere out there was an island, so close she could smell it through the salt air, but in this storm it may have well been on the other side of the world. Thunderheads rumbled ominously above. Funny how that was, Jessie thought. Only a half an hour ago they had been sailing smoothly through sun soaked waters, a clear blue sky and not a care in the world. Within a matter of minutes the black clouds moved in, engulfing them in a raging storm. This was why they called the Grand Line the 'graveyard of ships.' Jessie welcomed the challenge of course. If she could build a ship that could conquer this wild ocean then no one would ever be able to take that accomplishment away from her. 

A powerful wave slammed into the port side hull, nearly tipping them over. Jessie held tight to the wheel as they leaned precariously to one side.  "Keep that sail taut!" Jessie shouted at the five purple haired young women who worked the rigging. They were dressed exactly as she was, grease stained purple coveralls and matching bandannas, welders goggles hanging from their necks. A stranger might've mistaken them all for identical sextuplets. Such things weren't entirely unheard of. Their bonds went much deeper, however. The bow of the _Gaia Maiden_ groaned audibly as they plowed through a monstrous wave.  

"She can't take much more of this!" one of the girls cried. 

"She'll hold!" Jessie replied. "Have faith in the ship that we built together!" 

Jessie's eyes widened as a wall of water rose up before them, at least a hundred meters high. A wide grin formed across her face. Jessie hadn't built a ship yet that couldn't take her to an island in one piece.  "I'll bet my life on it!" 

_The next morning... _ 
The harbormaster did a double take at the six identical looking purple haired girls propped atop the mast of a nearly fully sunken ship. They stood atop each others shoulders like circus acrobats, proudly gazing towards the island. One by one each girl disappeared in a puff of smoke as the waters rose up to consume them, until finally the last girl remained. She calmly leaped to the dock then turned and bowed towards the sinking mast. "Not quite in one piece but you got me here alive. Thank you my friend." 

"Why I've never seen anything like that in my life," the harbormaster exclaimed. He looked her up and down, as if she might disappear in smoke at any moment as well. "What's your name?" 

"Jessie Roseo, the greatest shipwright in the world," the girl declared proudly. She paused and chuckled bashfully. "Well not yet anyways but I will be. Say, what island is this?"

"Welcome to Blood Moon island," the harbor master replied. He nodded at the sunken ship. "I won't charge you for the dockage fee by the way."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

*Rena*

There she stood, the leader of the pack. Her demeanor was obviously that of one who had a purpose. Of course all of them did but there was a ferocity about this one. A curse word thrown in with venom had Rena purse her lips and look down.

It was a primal thing. Animals always looked down or away when they didn't want to face a strong opponent, and Rena was not about to let some deluded sense of pride get her killed. 

"I...I just want to join, ma'am. Help out if I can. I'm nothing but a marine biologist but I figured out what was happening on the island and I felt that I would do what I could to help...."

Rena kept her voice meek and she trailed off at the end, careful to keep the advantage in the leader's court, and also to garner sympathy from the other girls whom she had just met. Nobody liked to see an underdog beaten too badly. She'd take a hit or two to get into the group and find out exactly what was going on. Of course, the other tactic to beat everyone up and demand co-operation was another option, but considering she had all the fighting ability of a sleeping midget cripple, she would go for the more non-violent method.

"Help out? You? Not only an outsider, but a weak one at that. How you managed to get on the Grand Line is beyond me. I only recruit women who are willing to die for this cause. You would run the first chance you got - I can see it in everything you do."

Well she was right, 

"Too long have the women been oppressed, treated like nothing but meat - literally. Food to feed some beast! I won't stand for it any longer. Why should we be the ones that are trodden on and manipulated. Thrown out like we were but garbage. NO! I say, I shall ensure that these filthy pigs that call themselves 'men' pay dearly for what they've done to us. We shall be the ones that shall have them underfoot and grovelling for their pitiful lives!"

Rena looked around quickly. The girls seemed to be getting geed up over the speech. Was she hearing this right? She didn't want equality - she wanted dominance. OF course she understood, given everything but she knew that woman and men should be equal and one shouldn't have an upper hand over the other. What was the point? At any rate she let out an almighty "YEAH!", forcing every last bit of air out of her lungs.

"You're right Leader! I'm sick to death of the men trampling over me! I have that jackass of a captain who doesn't know what he's doing! I should be the one leading the ship. I should be Captain." Oh god what was she saying, "I'll help you fight Leader!This goes beyond life or death - this is my pride as a woman at stake here!"

That geed the other girls up even more. Seems like they were all swept up in the emotion. Whether or not they agreed with it or not was a different matter. Mob mentality can be strong, especially when spurred on by such a passionate and excellent orator such as this woman. The woman in the red hood jumped down off the trees and stood face to face with Rena. This time she kept her gaze locked to the Leader's eyes. She had to show determination for the cause - that gleam in her eyes needed to be present. Rena simply thought of the her desperation to become the best journalist in the world.

"Hmm. Very well, you may join our ranks. You need a uniform. Get her a red hood and cloak. She is one of us now."

Rena hid the sigh of relief and replaced it with a nervous excitement that she should display, given the situation. 

"Thank you, Leader. I..."

"You may refer to me as Olga. We are sisters now, ready to take on the men and their beast to free all the women on this island. We will suffer this no more."

"Olga-san, thank you for this opportunity. I will definitely repay your faith in me." Rena said, hoping she wasn't laying it on too thick. Agna had a look of concern about her, like she had gotten herself into something that she shouldn't have. Poor thing, but she couldn't risk comforting her or else she would blow her cover. Sorry, hun, at least you'll be safer here than with those that wanted to feed you to some ....beast. 

Rena still had to figure out the nature of the beast, as it were. She hoped that it was real - if only because if she could get a photo of it, then that would be front page stuff! But counting chickens before they hatched was a bad thing. Right now she had to focus on getting out of this pot of boiling water alive. First step was to build rapport with those in the camp, especially Olga.

A few hours passed and the girls started to fall asleep. They had eaten, drank a little and shared some interesting stories. Of course the fabricated one where Rena met a Seaking in one of the Blues always got a few gasps. The key to a good lie was to embellish the details. A giant swimming cow with udders and everything, which only wanted to get back to the calm belt but her kids were trapped in a fishing net. Of course Rena helped them and they all lived happily ever after. She said she hoped to meet the swimming cow whilst on the grand line. The story was always met with 'awws' and 'aaahs.'

She made her excuses and left. She still had to report to the Captain so as not to arouse suspicion, but she would return with some supplies from town the next evening. Olga accepted that and scheduled her for an initiation when she returned to test how serious she was on her arrival. On further investigation, it would be a fight with Olga herself! Bollocks. She was really going to hurt afterwards.

She headed back to the rendezvous point, of course insuring that she wasn't followed, and greeted Diego with an apology.

"Sorry, I'm late. Kind of a slumber party thing going on. I got some info on these girls - looks like they don't just want freedom from this beast, but Olga seems hellbent on becoming the leader round here. Can't say I blame her. Given all that's happened, I'd probably vote for her."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2014)

*The Misfits...

Tony...*

At least the landing was soft.  The first one anyway.

Tony really enjoyed the ride on reverse mountain but destroying the boat and flying through the air weren't exactly in her top ten to do again.  Then they seem to land in sand.  Moving sand.  “Ratchet!”  Tony quickly searched around them and grabbed onto the raccoon.  Unfortunately there wasn't really enough time to grab onto anything else, not even time to make sure the all made it into the sand.  

With a thud, they landed on hard packed ground.  The first concern for the inventor was making sure all of her 'babies' made it with them.  Second would be to make sure her tools were there.  Then she would check on Kagami.  

On hands and knees Tony and Ratchet scrambled to find everything.  “Quickly Ratchet!” Each invention she checked over well, making sure they still worked and weren't broken anywhere.  She piled her tools together.  Slowly they moved across the entire floor.  “Did we find everyone?”  

Each of the little robots responded with beeps and clicks as if giving roll call in school.  Even Sharky had made it, with rope still attached but walking on the two legs that Tony had built in.   “Oh I am so glad.”  She grinned then looked around.  “We are in a cave.”

The raccoon seemed to roll his eyes, knowing his partner would often state the obvious.  This time it went beyond ridiculous.  Leaning back, Tony sat with her back against a cool surface.  Her arms rested on her knees.  “Okay.  So anything fun in here?”

Setting each of the little robots to search the area she then turned her attention to the actual humans in the cave with her.  “So where is this place?  Why are we here?  Who are you?  How do we get out of here?”  Tony fired off the questions at the man, ignoring the fact that Kagami was getting ready to beat him up.

One of her little inventions skittered over to her Captain and lassoed her legs with a small string.  Unfortunately it was after the young woman caused a massive bump to raise on the young man's head.  “Sorry about that.”  Tony rubbed the back of her head and watched as Kagami crashed to the ground.  “So what do we do now?”

“I...um...”  The man staggered and then dropped to the ground while he gained his composure.  “Who are you?”

“I asked you first!”

“You did?”

“Yes, I asked where we are?  Why we are here?  Who are you?  And, how do we get out?”

“Oh...um...”  The monkey began chattering at him and he shook his head to clear it.  “We are in a cave.  I was looking for a lamp, no idea why you are here.  I'm Ali.”  He rubbed the knot on the side of his head then sighed.  “I have no idea how to get out of here.”

“Why would you look for a lamp in a cave?  Why not find the lamp at a shop?”  Tony rolled her eyes and shook her head like he was an idiot.  

“It's a long story.”  

“Well anyway.  We need to figure out how to get out of here.  Any ideas?” Not giving the young man any time to elaborate, she gently banged her head backward, trying to get her mind moving.  It was then she heard a hollow sound.  “That wasn't my head was it?”  She looked at Ratchet, who placed a small paw on his forehead and chattered at her.  Looking at the wall behind her, she realized it was metal, not sand like the rest of the area and had weird pictures carved into it.  “Well here is the door.”

“I think it is more of a box.”

“Well duh...”  Tony rolled her eyes.  “All doors are square and look like boxes.”  Standing she began to look for a way to open it up.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

*Kyudo Knoxx*

Leaping back from the two crabs that were chasing him, Kyudo fired off his arrows. 

"You are quick I'll give you that." he said as the crabs deflected them. Then they split up and one started to split away from the other. "And smart. You think it'll be harder for me to target you if you get round behind me hm?"

There was of course no response from the crabs but in his head, the crabs were talking smack at him.

"Human, you think you are a match for the might of the crab clan?! We have lived in the sea for thousands of years, faced many things worse than you!"

"Crab clan? More like crab cakes. You're a walking buffet." Kyudo fired off another arrow. Just missed! He was however getting the pattern of their movements down. They were fairly predictable, but it was tricky getting that pin point shot away whilst running backwards and constantly dodging claws that could break bones. He had a technique that would easily penetrate their armor - the spinning arrow - but he had gotten stubborn. He'd do this with a placed shot or not at all! 

The crab cakes were still talking smack to him. talking about the pride of their clan and how they had spent years honing their claws so they could break through bone. Blah blah blah. Just shut up and let me concentrate.

His eyes widened and the crabs limbs started to move in slow motion as another arrow was fored. They used the same movement to block the arrow every time; two claws in a crossed swords time of shape, meaning the 'elbow' was fully exposed. 

Kyudo quickly sidestepped to the right and fired off another arrow, faster than their brains could process.

*SQUELCH!*

Oh that sound. That perfect sound of arrows piercing through flesh. The crab screamed, though only in Kyudo's head. In reality it didn't do much as the claw fell off, aside from retreat.

"Gotchya now!" Kyudo employed the same tactic but on the other crab - just to ensure that it would work. 

*SQUELCH!*

Success! Glorious success. The crabs had been a good fight but now it was time to finish them, or at least incapacitate them. It occurred to Kyuudo that those claws and a femur bone could make for a rather interesting combination.

He jumped up, taking out a radius bone and adding spin on it as it was released. The arrow shot through the air, and crunched through the armor of the crab and then pinning it to the ground. Two more for good measure and the ensure it was secured. He repeated the process with the other crab.

"Now my dear crab, you will scream as I rip you limb from limb. You'll scream, oh yes you will...."

Kyudo began his work and if the crab could speak he was sure it would be begging for mercy.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

*Misfit pirates*

Kagami had fallen flat on her face and looked around at what had caused it. She was tangled up with some stringy stuff on her feet. She tried to kick it off but couldn't. Then she tried to get it off using her hands but was not understanding how string worked and became increasingly frustrated. She growled at it and started going nuts trying to get it off, kicking up a lot of dust as she did so.

"D-do you need help?" Ali asked still nursing the bump on his head as he approached the dust cloud. He didn't know what to make of these crazy people but clearly they needed help.

As the dust settled Kagami was tied in an intricate series of knots that strongly resembled a scene out of a bdsm show. Kagami was in tears as she wriggled on the ground like a caterpillar.

"How did you even manage that?!" Ali blurted out as he rushed to her.

"Sniff - I dunno. I got angry with it and tried to get out and ..."

Ali pulled at a rope and Kagami moaned, then went red faced.

"What the hell are you doing you pervert?!" Kagami yelled as she hopped to her feet

"It's not my fault. I don't know how this stuff works I mean.....uh....let me find something sharp to cut the rope with." Ali rummaged through the various trinkets that were lying around the cave. Kagami wasn't waiting and hopped over to Tony.

"Tony...help me get out of....oooh what's in the box?" Kagami said as it opened. The crate fell open with a mighty thud and before them was....a robot. Both girls eyes went wide, a little bit of drool leaving the side of their mouth.

"This...this...." Kagami started. "Dibs! I'm calling it!" 

"Wh-what?! No, it's mine. It's a robot! It's mine!" Tony said with ferocity.

"I'm captain and I called dibs. That's like double authority!" Kagami yelled. It was then that Sharky leaped up and pulled at one of the ropes, "aaah!"

"You want out of there then the robot is mine!" Tony pointed at the Captain.

"No! It's mine! The robot is mine!" Kagami hopped over to it, red faced as Sharky held on to the rope. Tony ran for the robot, pushing past Kagami and hugging the metal behemoth.

"Gimmie Robot It's Mine! Mine!" Tony yelled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 6, 2014)

Chalice Island, The Holy Grail 

The Makaosu - Meeting

Crowley took a step back and let his peers give their input, his eye wandering to an empty seat that belonged to probably the most notable missing member. He was famed for his tendency to be difficult, even for the standards of this collection of anarchists and pirates, but nevertheless it was particularly maddening to The Magician that the council's advisor and one of the four highest powers within the organization wasn't present for this rare occurrence. 

As The Lovers voiced his questions and thoughts, Crowley responded. "It is still early, we have only reached the point where we are now looking at promising rookies that could grow into the additions we could need down the line, that's also the main reason why we are in need of fresh blood." He cast a look down at the folder in front of him, shuffling the files in them. "We are making progress, but we are still far from having the manpower and firepower to take on our enemies, because of that we have been working hard to rectify that and that has been and will still be a priority to us." There was a but coming though. "But, once we reach the point where we will need to face our enemies head on, we will need warriors of considerable might and skill to take on all the sell outs (Shichibuka), dogs (Marines, specifically the high ranked ones) and what ever beasts they are growing in those clandestine facilities of theirs (CP agents)."

"The twelve of us will man the front line in the upcoming war, but we need lieutanants and it may even get to the point that we will need replacements, Oda forbid, but we were not the first incarnation and surely we will not be the last." That was how all of them got to where they were now, one day they had been prospects on some list of rookies that the previous generation took notice of. "Let's not forgot about our own humble beginnings now." He closed it off with a reference to that fact.

"Though before we delve deeper in these young pups." The council had been hard at work at a project that they weren't quite ready yet to share with the rest, it was ambitious and would be a gamechanger if they succeeded but the likelihood of them attaining that goal?..... Perhaps if they made substantial progress.... Something tangible to bring home to family.

"As it is time for us to take it to the next level, several missions are being prepared that will net us great results but will come with some risk obviously..... The Makaosu will need to be kept out of it, but the missions will require a hands on approach so a select few of us seated members shall be involved in ways as our public personas." This of itself was not rare, the fact that multiple members would do this in the same project was though, the prerogative had always been to leave no clues regarding their connection. "Because of the secrecy we require to pull this off without tipping our hand, the details regarding the separate events and who will be involved will be kept on need to know basis and following this meeting we will branch of in smaller teams to discuss the specifics."

The meeting was coming to a close, all that was left was...... "So let's take a closer look at what this new generation has to offer us." It was time for the seated members to start making their shortlists and start scouting the prospects they chose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2014)

*The Iron Claw Pirates*

Tyrant D. Kong

_Reuniting the crew I_​

*Fagamika Island, Gaoga Town*

"Are you sure this is the place?" his voice reaching out to one of his companions. Kong is currently walking along the commercial alleys of Gaoga Town, a small place part of Fagamika Island, and Island which in the past few years has been capable of obtaining a rapid growth in its economy; its main resource of course is the gemstone trade, business that is handled by the . As he walks, different sorts of gazes are centered on him; as usual his strong and wild presence calls the attention and of course, the fact that everyone was wearing kinda dark clothes with similar designs and he and his crew were using some showy ones also helped.

"It?s fine, the last information broker I questioned said he was last seen here"Seiryuu said behind him while accomodating her swords at her waist. Walking behind those two, Onimaru and Juji were talking about something that really didn?t matter.

"Tch. What if he tricked you? You should have allowed me to interrogate him"Kong said looking at his childhood friend with severe eyes."That?s not a good idea, if you thought for a mere second he was lying you would have killed him by crushing his skull."the green haired woman replied with a smile and shoving in her captain?s face that he had a quick temper.

Behind them five shadows were keeping track of their movements; all of them wearing black hoods hiding their faces.*"Those two walking in front...they seem to be the targets."*one of the spies commented as the rest had their eyes locked on the group of four pirates."Seems like that. Let?s keep a low profile for now and follow them. The leader told us to keep an eye on them."

----------------------------

"So isn?t it time for you all to come out?" Seiryuu let it out with an annoyed tone this time; they pretty much noticed the presence of their followers from the very beginning, of course they fighting and shouting from time to time when they seemed to not agree would have betrayed their ninja wannabe act. Immediately, five men came out feom the shadows; two of them were wielding guns, other two ere using a knife and sword respectively and finally the last one seemed to not have any kind of weapon.

*"I?m sorry but, leader has given the explicit order of not letting you pass"*the one without weapons said approaching some steps.*"So, if you could make us the favor of dying I would be thankful"*with this, the man rushed directly towards the D. boy but a fist to his ribs stopped him in his tracks.

"Captain, you don?t have to dirt your hands with these mongrels, please go ahead with the vicecaptain Maya." Onimaru spouted while Juji brought out his two guns.

"Whatever, I?ll take a nap. Wake me up when they finish, Seiryuu."the captain of The Iron Claw Pirates stated before walking over to the wall of the alley they were "cornered" at, pushing his mask down to cover his eyes he started to sleep."Hmmm....Kong?s always been a bum"she said going next to the brown-haired guy and taking his head so it would rest on her lap.

"You can do it guys!! If you have some problem I?ll just step in and take them out for you"she said playfully while cheering.
-----------------------------

"So that damn coward is hiding there? You better not be lying, baldy"Kong said standing in front of an old mansion located in the outskirts of the town. Behind him Onimaru and Juji a little beaten up holding onto five tied up people, all of them had a funny appereance full of bruises and bumps, the most hilarious one was the bald guy at the front. when Kong woke up before, he laughed so hard even some tears were struggling to come out. With a kick, Kong sends the door of the mansion flying and entered the dark hall where the former owners probably received the guests.

" Oi, I know you are here come out...now" he said with an ordering tone. Steps started to resound through the place however no one on sight to talk to. The ground, the walls and then the pillars supporting the mansion.  

Suddenly a scratch letting blood spill from his back appeared on his body forcing him to step forward. Whatever was attacking him wasn?t talking nor wanted Kong to notice its location; as if it were invisible.

*BAM!!!*

A second strike get Kong right in the face sending him crashing against a wall.One second, two second...five seconds passed and Tyrant wasn?t moving inside the hole created by the impact of his body against the structure. Suddenly as if created from thin air a shadow appeared before his body. By the islhouette it looked human but an extra limb resembling a tail was something that would put guesses way off the mark.

"This is what happens when you try to pull your shit against me."the shadow said and extended its arm to touch Kong?s body, when abruptly a strong grip held him from the wrist and then...

*Crack*

*BOOOOM!!!*

A sound similar to an explosion was heard by the people outside of the mansion. A second later the front wall exploded and a silhouette came out flying and falling heavily on the ground, not moving at all. As the dust faded away, the appereance of the enemy was revealed; Green skin and scales just like those of a reptile, a long tail ending with a spiral form from some centimeter from the tip. On him a white hood and blue jeans. 

Seiryuu smiled when she realized who that was and that he apparently deserved the punishment completely.

From the building, Kong came out walking at a calm pace, he had some wound sover his body but nothing mor ethan mere scratches. A small and sadistic smile crossed his face as he approached the human-reptile hybrid and raised it by taking him from his clothes.

"I?m glad to see you too, Genbu"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2014)

*The Queen of Swords*

Helen Swann enjoyed her cup of espresso, oblivious to the squads of marines surrounding the quaint outdoor cafe. The entire street had been cleared. She could sense herself in the cross hairs of over a dozen snipers. Their fear radiated in waves. All save for one.  Helen looked up at the Vice Admiral as he approached her table.  This marine had no fear.

"May I sit?" he asked. 

Helen couldn't help but smile at seeing a familiar face from the old days. "It's been a long time Cross. I hear you spend your days now getting fat behind a desk."

Vice Admiral Marcus Cross grunted with derision. "The higher ups didn't know what to do with me after I refused yet another promotion, so they made me bounty master." He grimaced slightly. "I spend my days chronicling the crimes and misdeeds of pirates, unable to hunt them. Sometimes I wonder if it was a punishment by Oda himself. That bastard Phoenix must be laughing in a fit right now."  

"What a shame," Helen replied, finishing her espresso. She leaned forward in her chair, fixing her bright green eyes on Cross. "So, did you come here for a fight?" 

Cross reached into his coat pocket and tossed her a fancy scroll bearing the seal of the World Government. "I know what your answer has been in the past, and I know that you will probably tell me to fuck off..._again_, but there's an opening in the ranks of the Warlords. The position is yours should you desire it."

There was an edge to the man's voice. Helen could sense something deeper at work behind the invitation. "Don't beat around the bush, Cross. What aren't you telling me?" 

"We know that you've been invited to join the Makaosu," Cross replied in a grim tone.   

Helen chuckled. "Then you should know that I turned those amateurs down." Her desires were simple, fighting and drinking until a swordsman strong enough came around to kill her. She had no patience for shadowy organizations bent on world domination. 

"You can't be the lone wolf forever. I learned that lesson long ago," Cross said. "It is time you picked a side."

Helen rested a hand on the long handle of the man sized broadsword propped against her chair. "This is my side, and anyone unfortunate enough to be standing on the opposite end had better be ready to meet their maker."

"Stubborn as ever I see," Cross said with a sigh. Before rising he tossed her a rolled up bounty poster. "I thought you might be interested in seeing that." Cross took his leave, barking at his men to clear out. Helen unrolled the poster. The bounty number was pitiful, but it was the last name of the young sniper which caught her attention. "Kyudo Knoxx..." she muttered aloud. Helen burst out laughing. This apple certainly did fall very far from the tree.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 7, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*
 'If necessity is the mother if invention; than war is the father as nothing cries necessity more'

[Waking the Giant]​
How long had it been? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Decades or maybe more. Time's march was lost on one such as this, locked in stasis longer than most could fathom this silent sentinel waits for the day that war comes, to be pulled into action. To allow blood flow across the land to a depth of a horse's bridle. To sow anarchy, death and destruction in the name of his empire. To fulfill what he was created for...  

This would not be that day...

Be it luck or fate, the Misfit's very own inventor stood before one of the largest crates she'd ever seen in her entire life. Her eyes filled with all the curiosity of a child while she rubbed a hand across the metallic surface of the box. Her excitement was only matched by her confusion. This metal was like nothing she'd ever seen before. It didn't help matters that the inscriptions that were etched into it were in a language that had been dead for centuries. It may as well have been french or another obscure language that no one really cared for. 

As Kagami, tied up in all manner of knots, made her way over to Tony and the large box the inventor was looking for a way to open it. But it was proving more difficult than it should. The entire surface of the crate, labeled ARK in Hadesian, was smooth save for the etchings and the raised surface of the Hades' Royal Family crest. Which looked like a very Jagged Crown. Placing her hand over the emblem Tony lightly presses. When she does the crown depresses; lightly cutting into Tony's fingers as it slid away. The slight, momentary, pain is quickly replaced with wonder as the entire crate seemed to shake violently. Ten foot tall three foot thick metal walls fell away which causes the room to shake with each thunderous thud. Within the confines of the box that Tony had found was a robot that seemed to be at least nine feet high. 

Both the girls looked at the machine with wonder lust, stars in their eyes. Even as their gazes turned to one another the opening of the Ark itself had sent sub routines into effect causing the crystal clear eyes of the machine to radiate with a blue hue even as other lights lit with the same life giving hue. A once dead screen lights within the giant to a glowing gray as Tony's blood sample is loaded and registered. 

{Unit TU6D6 ONLINE....
Loading Backlog ...
...
...
Checking Systems...
Diagnostics Running......
Scanning ....
Power Reserves Full....
...
...
...
Weapon Systems Intact...
Blood Sample Unknown...
System Ready to Boot...
Discern Designation and Commanding Officer.}

Kagami and Tony were so flustered with one another, calling dibs on the Machine that they hardly noticed that it was glowing, nor that it asked a question. Pushing pass Kagami, Tony wraps her arms around the Machine's legs

"Gimmie Robot It's Mine! Mine!" Tony yelled while rubbing her face on the metallic alloy.

 'Designation processing 
....
Designation accepted, being shortened for ease of commands. Unit TU6D6 will now Respond to the new designation of G.R.I.M.M.

...

Commanding officer state your Name'

Kagami grinned,  "Kagami Rei!" is blurted before Tony could respond. The smile she had quickly fades though as the giant robot didn't respond. Tony glanced back still hugging Grimm while a smile slowly drifted across her face, Oda was on her side... maybe. This robot may not respond to either of them at this rate.  "Antoinette Tuttle, but you can call me Tony!" is exclaimed while she thumbed herself in the chest a little harder than she meant too. The Robot still didn't respond, which was kind of disappointing to both girls, was it busted? Grimm, however, was fine he was simply checking the name against all known commanders in his data banks, when the name didn't match a small orb next to the larger one on Grimm's chest fires a green beam on Tony scanning her into Grimm's data logs.

Antoinette Tuttle has been registered as Commanding Officer, official rank of Centurion Watcher is assigned. Shutting Down for Full Boot....   


All lights grown dim as Grimm's main programming and personality files are opened and ran. Moments later a red visor closes over Grimm's eyes while the once blue lights now burned with a devilish red. The backs of Grimm's mouth plate slide forward revealing dinosaur like teeth pointed and very large. And from these teeth a stream of steam erupts while gears and servos hum life as hydraulics started to move the behemoth's limbs. If Tony and Kagami thought the robot was big before at around nine feet, it's full height was either awe inspiring or terrifying. Fully awakened Grimm pops his neck before checking his joints for rusting,  'You don't look like any military personnel I've ever seen.  is boomed as he started to move. Stooping he comes down to face level with the two Pirates.  'Has the war started?' 

Is inquired, but Tony was freaking out, this was so AWESOME!!! A million questions a minute seemed to flood out of her mouth it was such a pace that even Grimm couldn't keep up, one of the questions he did catch was what ran him. A massive hand moves to his chest. Large fingers push into sliding steel that no ordinary human could budge. With a tug his massive frame opens to reveal technology beyond anything Tony had ever seen. But before she could start to examine him, Grimm senses Ali's approach. Lurching back Grimm slams his chest plate closed, which jars his vocal processor damaging it slightly. From his left leg a weapon is produced and a twin missile hand canon lines up on Ali's body. Fins on the small warheads spin activating them.  'Who you?'  is asked as Ali screamed like a little girl. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2014)

*The Makaosu*

Annie stood by the great golden gates of the cathedral of Oda, watching the procession of solemn pilgrims marching up the steps. Their white robes and hoods symbolized rebirth from the sins of the world. How ironic, she thought, if they only knew the sinister forces which lurked right beneath their feet. Annie glanced impatiently at her watch. The fella was late. It was bad enough that he didn't let her attend the meeting. Now she had to wait around for him like some errand girl. 

A white robed figure approached Annie and bowed solemnly, face obscured by his hood. "Would you like to confess your sins my sister?" 

Annie yanked the hood away, revealing Hawkins' grinning face. Annie narrowed her eyes at him. It had taken her a while just to look at his mug without wanting to shoot him. Now she only felt mild annoyance while in his presence, though sometimes, and she'd never admit it out loud, she actually enjoyed talking to the fella. There was actually a genuine person beneath all his arrogance and bullshit. They headed off into the interior of the city. "How did the meeting go?" she asked. 

Hawkins shrugged. "Well we didn't kill each other. So by that measure it was certainly a rousing success. When you put together a group of powerful egomaniacs with their own agendas it usually doesn't end well."  He stopped to buy an ice cream cone from a street vendor. "These are pretty good. You want one?" he asked. Annie shook her head. "Your loss," Hawkins said, as they rounded the corner into an alleyway. "We're stepping up the recruitment process across all levels. We have some potential candidates in mind among the new generation. There was more but I'll get to that when we're away from prying eyes." 

Annie followed Hawkins through the side door of an abandoned building. They took the dusty stairs to the sub level. "Wish I could've been there to hear it all," Annie replied tersely. She was definitely starting to feel like a second class Makaosu. "Dammit fella, am I the High Priestess or not?" 

Hawkins crouched before a rusty hatch built into the concrete floor. The hinges whined in protest as he swung the hatch open. A trail of light bulbs flared to life, revealing a ladder that went deep underground. Hawkins looked up at Annie before entering.  "Technically you're still just a prospect. I personally recommended you to the council and they've been pleased with your performance  so far. You just need to be patient is all. Trust me, the position is yours as long as you continue to impress." 

Annie rolled her eyes. "As if I haven't sniped enough noblemen this past year." 

They dropped into an old underground dock. Smugglers had built it long ago as a hub for illegal contraband. Now it served as one of many access points used by the Makaosu to sneak in and out of the island undetected. A mini sub rose out the water, shaped like a manta ray. "Speaking of shooting noblemen, I have another job for you," Hawkins said. 

Annie smiled. "I can't wait."


----------



## DVB (Mar 8, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
New Moon Forest -> Blue Moon Mountain; Blood Moon Island

*
Despite Diego and Lucy/Rena's attempts at double checking, they were still followed. Peter and Heidi knew these woods much better than them and Agna was also good at hiding. Upon reaching the sites, they exchanged info. 

"Sorry, I'm late. Kind of a slumber party thing going on. I got some info on these girls - looks like they don't just want freedom from this beast, but Olga seems hellbent on becoming the leader round here. Can't say I blame her. Given all that's happened, I'd probably vote for her."

Diego bit his lip. "According to the Lumberjacks, they say the beast was nothing more than myth. Probably, they're both just using the myth to fuel their own delusions of power.," he said.

"Sad to say, but you have a point," Heidi said as she intruded in. "Olga has no intentions of achieving equality. She simply wants to reverse the position for the sake of power," she said. She had Agna with her. Diego then turned to see Peter also there. 

He twitched at seeing Heidi, but relaxed seeing Diego. "Yeah. My dad's the same. He said he was planning to rally the troops... for..." Peter said before realizing something.

"Tonight," Agna said. "I read on a piece of paper that Olga's plans were for tonight," she said. The sounds footsteps were heard. This was accompanied by loud sounds of war-cry from various crazed men and women. The five young adults hid behind some stones to see them. 

Olga smirked as she tagged one of lumber jacks with an ungloved hand before she threw several daggers. They actually curved in the air and hit him. She smiled some more.

"That's her trump card. Olga ate the Mark Mark Devil Fruit. She can tag her victims with her hand and whatever she tosses at them, it doesn't miss," Heidi said.

Diego was wondering what else could go wrong. Currently, he was on stand by, knocking out any one of the stragglers who noticed Peter and Heidi.

He observed and overheard as the group began to spout their meanings at one another only for it to descend into essentially mad ramblings of sex, power and domination.

"This isn't fair. They're gonna kill one another and whoever survives will pretty cause trouble for the whole town," Peter noted.

"And all of this for a stupid myth that isn't real!" Agna continued as she pounded the dirt before the air went silent.

Then a howl.

A very loud and very ominous bloodcurdling howl. 

Something massive emerged from the forest. From the darkness of the woods, two strikingly yellow eyes pierced them. It was the Stalking Beast.

It was the Great Wolf.

Diego had met a Wotan in his youth, the child of a fishman and giant. But this wolf dwarfed the wotan well. It howled. The saner people of the groups began to flee while the rest began to fight the wolf, hoping to lay claim to the people.

The wolf meanwhile began to all-out attack. It tried to swipe a paw at the five.

"Aqua Punch!" 

Diego punched the paw swipe and deflected it. The paw was still flesh and was made of water. The wolf eyed him before it did something unexpected.

It began changing shape.

It became a wolf-giant. This beast was actually no more than a mad Giant, one who are the Dog Dog Fruit, Model Wolf. 

"You're a Giant, aren't you?!" Diego asked. The wolf-giant gave a large crooked smile filled with massive jagged teeth, before he picked the group up and tossed them in an offhanded matter. 

It then referred back to the state of a massive wolf before continuing to battle.

Diego, Agna, Lucy/Rena, Heidi and Peter ended up landing on the relatively short Blue Moon Mountain. Before they passed out, they saw a rather large cottage of stone with a telescope and a figure appearing.

When they awoke, they would find themselves in beds, with a nearby elderly woman drinking tea.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 8, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Kaiju Island,Grand Line]​*
'Silence your wailing. This is but a taste of what my pets have in store. - Unknown

[Arc I Wrap-Up, Welcome to the Jungle IV; Beast and the Harlot]​
Jackie bit her lower lip while she spun her newly crafted spear. Those jade eyes followed the sheen of the weapon as she tossed it from hand to hand. With a move of her hips she lowers her stance moving the spinning weapon over her back. Rufio watched at distance as Jackie worked with her weapon. She had already given him an impromptu striptease. Sweat beaded on his brow, maybe this Jackie was one of those types of women that was allergic to her clothing.  "What are you looking at?" Jackie asks while her eyes traced to him. Rufio waved his hands too surprised to answer,  "Typical" is muttered as she leveled the weapon on her shoulder;  "Well, if we're done here the rest of this island isn't going to explore itself." is stated as she walked toward the door.

Stepping out into the forest Jackie is quick to pick up on a familiar scent. Taking in a deep breath Jackie realizes the scent was the man that had looked down upon them from the rim of the crater when they first mysteriously arrived. In her injured and dazed state she had almost forgotten about the man. But now she was on his trail. Looking to the east she clears her throat,  "You need to keep up." is again stated as if Rufio was a child. Which is what Jackie considered him as she still bore a grudge against the Marine garb that he tried to hide from her view. Rufio steps out of the destroyed shop as Jackie started back into the thick of the forest.

His eyes was kept trained on their surroundings as they walked, even covered in the Bladeasaurus' blood he felt a bit uncomfortable walking around a place where a monster of a beast could pounce on them at a moments notice.  "We're getting close" Jackie mutters as the smell of the roasted bore grew more intense. Coming into a small clearing they are met by a now abandoned campsite. The remains of the cooked bore were still warm. Snatching up a bone Jackie takes a deep breath before allowing it to drop back to the ground.  "Seems we just misses him.." Jackie doesn't even give Rufio a breather as she is back up and walking back into the forest. So again the duo find themselves trudging though the jungle.

After walking for what seemed like forever they stumble across a cave. Placing her hand on the entrance Jackie takes in Darius' scent,  "He is still here." she states walking into the darkness that spear dropping to her side. ~

_-Skull Island_

Rubble is shifted as clawed hands push stone aside, it had almost been a day since Ratio, Knives and William had met. The meeting they had was somewhat productive and they had came to a tentative agreement. Now William's long shadow is cast across the rubble that Heather's Orb of Sight had cause. Pulling a last large stone aside Maggie's battered form comes into view.  "Ehhehehe, what have we here?" Laserbeak asks while landing on William's shoulder. The sudden flood of light causes the battered woman to wince and move,  "What do you know, she is still alive, what a remarkable streak of luck." is added as her bloodshot eyes open. A shiver of fear runs up her spine as her eyes focuses on the masked man. Words try to form, but she is too injured to even speak.

 "Ehehehehehe. Its okay" Laserbeak hisses a forked like tongue flicking from his beak,  "We've found a couple of your associates and now we've found you." Maggie's eyes widen in fear as the shadow of Williams clawed hand moves over her face. ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 8, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Kaiju island

UC

Previously

Kai, Jake and Gemma*​
They had their guard up, as they followed the girl through the dense forest. Kai made sure to keep his distance especially, as she was still covered in monster slime and guts. He didn't want any of that on him, he was a cleanly little boy. 

"Here." As they pushed their way through a bush that Jake could've sworn tried to get to second base with him, they stepped up to what appeared to be a building. It was overgrown with plantlife that made it blend in with everything else here on the island. They entered it through an open window, even that hadn't been untouched by the plants as a root was growing into it. 

There didn't seem much to the inside, they walked through the deserted and overgrown hallway behind Gemma who glanced inside the rooms they passed before moving on after apparently not finding what she was looking for. When she entered a room, they assumed she did find it and they followed her. It looked like an office, like everything else it seemed to have been abandoned in a hurry and Gemma went for the water cooler. She ripped the bottle of it and  dumped the water over herself. 

"Eh?" Alright, that was weird. Even Kai raised an eyebrow and that was saying something.

"You wished for me to rinse off right?" And so the soaked girl washed herself off. As she started rubbing herself in a very inappropriate manner, Jake became unfortable and turned away and made the leering Kai do the same. Focusing on the room itself, the two noticed the papers and folders present. 

"Could this have been a W.G. facility?" Jake thought out loud.

"Look at that." Kai pointed at Gemma. Just as Jake was about to smack him and get him to focus on the suspicion he had. 

"Didn't I..."

"The uniform." Kai pointed out, now that the goo was off and despite it being so ripped up and worn down....... They knew that clothing all too well, they had worn it themselves in the past. 

"This place was a CP facility....."

----------

*UC

Previously

Approaching Kaiju island​*
The gang that had been left behind on Davenport, after they used the opportunity their captains gave them to escape from the Red Star's massacre, had followed Jihl as they hoped that it's connection to Jackie would help them in their quest. The remaining crewmates of the Ironfist, Wrecker and Marauders crews along with the people they picked up on Davenport had banded together to search for their missing captains. 

---------------

*Nearby Kaiju island*​
This was perfect, right on her screen professor Stein was glancing at the grown faces of two of her favorite test subjects over the many years of her service. It all worked out perfectly, lady luck had smiled down on her and she took full use of that opportunity. She had planted the sleeper android with her targets, and like this she would have eyes on them at all times. 

There was something special about those three, not just because they had shown so much promise during their training but they way they had ended up in her hands and how they were forcefully pulled out of her clutches...... Many strings were pulling at them from the shadows, she just had to know what was going to happen next to them.

------------
*
Presently

Winterfall​*
In the cold, windswept barren wasteland a magnificent pyramid structure stood in the center of the island. It overlooked a great glacial lake and stood in the valley of a several mountains. It was so cold in this winter island that there was little to no life outside of the pyramid. Up in the mountains mostly, there were some tribes that would huddle up in the caves and lived off the arctic wildlife that roamed the mountains and what little plantlife that persevered in those conditions. 

The pyramid was impressive, it's very size rivaled that of an entire island in the Blues and it served as both the castle of the island's ruled and as the city his loyal subjects lived in. Though times have been tough for those subjects ever since the marriage, the pleasant and warm life their lord had provided them had been a hard and cold one. Literally as in regards to the temperature, where in the pas the king's heat based DF allowed him to generate a warmth inside the pyramid that allowed the people to walk about in attire better suited for a desert or a tropical beach, now they weren't that much better than they would've been outside. 

"We might have to venture outside, hunt some pelts to keep warm and maybe sell off what we can miss to make sure we can keep feeding our families." In one of the farming chambers, a group of men huddled around a fire as they had taken a break from working the soil floor that was illuminated by a Sunscarab that was bound to the ceiling. This is how they grew crops here, the bug radiated like a miniature sun and while it gave little warmth it at least generated the light the crops required. 

"We'll need weapons and equipment.......Assuming we can even make it out of the gates and back, without the royal guards stripping us from what little we have."

"I know of some workers at the market chambers, they'll be able to build something out of the spare carts and whatever else we have lying around here.....We'll take care of that, how about you guys see if you can figure out a way to enter the pyramid safely." 

-------------------

*Presently

UC​*
Reunited at last, and carrying plenty of spoils in the form of exotic animal pelts, bones and rare fruit and plants. The big 3 were welcomed by their lost crewmates and even had a new addition to take along with them on board of the ship that was going to serve as the vessel of the newly minted alliance between the three crews. 

"Set sail, we'll fill you guys in on the way." Kai took charge, being the alpha male here. Anywhere but here or Davenport would do, they would figure the navigation later...... It wasn't a simple matter in the Grand Line after all. It would be after the crew was informed on the alliance that had been formed, that they would work together and sail on this ship as a single crew, that they managed to head to their next destination. Making use of what seemed his instincts, Rufio, would lead them to Winterfall.....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates*

"Who needs a stupid all powerful robot anyways...." Kagami said turning around a little dejected and still bound, which is when Ali came back with a sword.

"Here, hold still and we'll get you out of those ropes. I'll try not to move them around too much." he said and sawed at the ropes which came loose after a time. Kagami looked at her feet.

"Thanks...." she mumbled, barely audibly. "Hey! so what are you doing in this cave anyways? You manage to get launched from a boat because you were going too fast too?" she said, swiftly changing the subject.

"Nnnoooo" Ali replied a little taken aback that that would actually happen to someone. "It's a bit of a long story."

"Hey we're not going anywhere whilst Tony gawks at her new toy." Kagami almost spat out.

"Well ok. I suppose it started when I met this girl. A princess. Princess Jasmine. She escaped from the palace somehow and was being forced to marry when she didn't want to. Anyways I kinda....well...."

"You like her don't you?" Kagami grinned and poked him. "Ali and Jasmine sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G!" The childish Captain said with a merry look on her face, "Well Princess or not, I'm sure she just fell in love with a nice kid like you!"

Ali looked around meekly but then ultimately became depressed.

"Thing is, she can only marry a Prince - and I'm....for want of a better term, just a street rat." Ali said looking depressed.

"Hm - well still doesn't explain how you ended up here." Kagami said, feeling sorry for the kid. It was obvious to her that he wanted at least a shot with he Princess but wasn't afforded one. That was just totally unfair!

"Right! Well I was charged with kidnapping the Princess and thrown in jail, with this creepy old man. My friend here Abu..."

The monkey took a bow,

"Helped me with the shackles but the old man helped me get out of the prison, said that if I followed him there would be treasure enough for both of them, but also said that he couldn't do it on his own. He said that he wanted some sort of mythical treasure but the rest of it was ours." Ali looked back at a wall of boulders. "I didn't find any mythical treasure but it looked like the thing that he wanted me to get was some sort of fruit."

"A fruit? That doesn't make sense. Seems like a lot of trouble just to go for some fresh produce." Kagami said , having not heard of Devil fruits before.

"I know, but hey, I wasn't going to argue. If the old man just wanted that fruit and was leaving me with all the rest of the treasure then I was all good. We were warned by a mysterious voice that surrounded the cave that we were not to touch the other treasure, but only the fruit. that's when..."

Abu scampered up Ali's shoulder and slammed his mouth shut and Ali fighting him off.

"Ah - so Super-monkey here must have ....uh....accidentally touched something right?" Kagami ventured, which made the monkey's eyes go wide and he nodded, whilst letting go of Ali's mouth.

"Riiiight. Accidental. Anyways, the cave started to collapse around us and the dude tried to take the fruit from us but we managed to swipe it back, thanks to Abu. I was thinking of giving it to some kids who could totally use the food."

Kagami smiled - he was one of a kind all right.

"Right! I've decided! We're going to help you out! We're gonna get that Princess to marry you!" Kagami declared.

"Wh-what? How? It's not like you have any special powers or anything." Ali said  skeptically.

"Oh-ho! How you underestimate the Misfit pirates! We can do anything! Cos we're badasses!" Kagami said with a glint in her eye.

"Well, it's a nice offer but right now I doubt you could even get us out of this cave." Ali said looking up at the blocked exit. He looked back down to see Kagami with a grin.

"Hey Tony! Does that thing have Rocket Boots?" Kagami asked wandering over.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2014)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Garrick gazed at the bustling port of St. Clarice Island. This place had once been respectable but was now a haven for pirates and smugglers. Like so many islands in the Grand Line, the marines simply didn't have enough manpower to maintain order here. Traders plied their wares up and down the docks while local merchants negotiated with pirates for their ill gotten plunder. If Garrick had his way he would've blown the lot of them to kingdom come, but this particular mission called for much more discretion then he was accustomed to. Hence why he was dressed as an ordinary traveler. Garrick turned towards his two subordinates, or useful idiots as he preferred to think of them. Ensigns Hakuhen and Razer manned the oars of the rowboat. Garrick had left the *Dark Justice* behind under the command of Lt. Commander Clemens. Just the sight of the massive Buster Call warship would've sent the island into alarm and ruined nay chance they had of capturing their targets.

Garrick lit a cigar and pointed towards the port town. "The three pirate captains we're after will be arriving here this time tomorrow. Marine intelligence has informed us that they'll be meeting at the Trelawny Inn. We're to take over the inn and pose as the staff. Be on your watch here, there are cutthroats around every corner."  

They put in at the docks and made their way into town, past boisterous crowds of pirates looking to enjoy their downtime in one of the many taverns or brothels. It took all of Garrick's willpower not to declare himself a marine and snap all their necks in half. Perhaps he would after this mission was over. The Trelawny Inn was a two story building. Piano music drifted from within, laughter and shouting, all the things which gave Garrick a headache. The innkeeper was waiting for them by the entrance, a short balding man with a right peg leg. Garrick begrudgingly handed him a coin purse filled to the brim. He had no respect for men who could be bought off so easily. A man of justice had no need for material gain. "This better cover it old man," Garrick growled. 

The innkeeper flashed Garrick a smile. "Oh yes. Welcome to my inn. It is your home for the duration of this venture." He paused and stared worriedly at Garrick. "I do hope you will limit the damage." 

Garrick almost chuckled. "I make no promises." He turned towards Gumiko and Karma. "You both have the rest of the day to prepare." Garrick would pose as the innkeeper, Karma a server. Gumiko  would be stationed on a snipers perch across the street. Once all three pirates captains were together in the same room they would strike. At the same time, Clemens would bring the *Dark Justice* in and smash the pirates ships. "Tomorrow we deliver absolute justice to this island."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

*Rena*

She wondered, as she soared through the air, just how many near death experiences she'd be subjected over the course of her journey. Tears streamed down her eyes but she didn't scream. Of course when she saw the giant wolf thing she screamed Bloody Mary but she'd honestly just resigned herself to death by then and when it flung them into the air she just shrugged her shoulders and closed her eyes and thought about the view from atop of Reverse Mountain. She paid little attention to the life flashing before her eyes. She'd seen it before and like any movie, after seeing it a few dozen times it becomes somewhat dull. 

When she awoke it was to her surprise that she was alive. Her ribs were bandaged and they hurt.

"Bruised. Not broken." Is what the old lady drinking tea said. 

"My ribs or my will?" Rena said as she laid back down and stared at the ceiling. The situation had turned utterly bizarre. Whilst she did believe that there was a modicum of truth behind the myth, she simply believed that it was the Lumberjack group ruling through fear from a overly large beast that had died a long time ago. She had never suspected that it would be real. 

Not only that but it was a Giant. A freaking giant. What kind of fairy tale land were they in? And to top it all off it was a giant with a devil fruit. Why not just have him fart lightning and be done with it? Rena sighed - she was starting to sound like a sailor. 

She thought back to the brief battle. There were pirates out there that desired more strength. Perhaps as a motivating factor, this little skirmish would spur on the ambitious to chase after more strength. It may be what was going on in Diego's mind. Not Rena's. No Siree Bob. She was thinking about how she could have avoided the entire thing and how she should have just stayed hidden. Be stronger at running away?

Rena chuckled and it hurt her ribs. Laughter was the best medicine - unless you had a set of bruised ribs. 

"You need some more pain medicine. Here."

Taking drugs from a stranger. Not a great idea but it's not as if she had that much choice. She landed on a rock. Sideways. Apparently her ribs were not broken. Good thing she'd been drinking milk since she was a kid. Still she took the drugs greedily, like some sort of addict. It hurt to breathe.

Rena closed her eyes. As far as she was concerned she should have already been killed. If this Granny wanted to kill her or remove her organs or whatever - that was fine. She was just tired and wanted to go to sle...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 9, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey V]​
Jimmy tapped the bare of his chin as he looked over the control panel. His eyes traced over all the levers and buttons. Overhead were several screens with live feeds. On each were biological weapons, in the form of rabid animals, that were mucking about. Some sniffed at the corners of their cages while other pawed at the openings. Jimmy's attention was drawn to the far most left monitor, in it were several crab like creatures that danced around one another, their steel crushing claws snapping at one another . Jimmy watched in mild interest as the large steel doors slid open allowing the beast to flee in to the jungle. 

 "Wat dis 'bout?" Jimmy wondered. It was obvious that there had to be at least two control rooms, that or this room controlled different systems.  "Ah tink it be time for ol' Bonecrusher to haf some fun." he states aloud. Looking back at the dead scientist a vile grin crosses his face. Grabbing the P.A. mic he leans in pressing the button.  "How y'all doin' dis be Ol' Bonecrusher." Jimmy states his voice booming over the entire compound. Marine eyes widen as they look to the speakers above them,  "Naw Ah dun kno' wat des buttons an switches do, bu' I'ma push 'em awl." Jimmy states his greedy eyes washing over the control panel.

 "Dis mah be a gud time t' pray 'er wat ever it is y'all do." Jimmy adds releasing the mic. His hands quickly move to the buttons, his fingers flipping switches and pressing buttons. All over the compound lights flicker and cage doors slide open on the inside. All the wild animals howl as they attack their keepers while they invade the facility that tortured them so. Yells of bloody murder filled the hallways as gun fire is echoes down corridors that quickly start to fill with blood. Pulling his knife from the scientist's back he buries it deeply into the control panel, destroying it's functionality. His head quickly turns over his left shoulder, he heard the panicked shuffling of feet heading his way.  
"Guess it b' time fo ol' Bonecrusher t' git 'is hands dirty." is stated as the man ignores the fact he'd been killing since he got on the island.

Bounding to the door Jimmy pressing his body up against the wall next to it and waited for the Marines to breech the room. The sudden influx of violence had set the Marines on edge; they quickly forget their training as a they storm the room pistols and rifles drawn. Forgetting to clear it first they fall prey to Jimmy's trap and as the second man enters Jimmy steps out behind him. His left arm wraps around the man's neck while one of his large knives dig deeply into the man's back. A pained howl escapes his lips as Jimmy pushes the knife deeper as he twist and soon the flooding blood blots the wail out. The first Marine is quick to turn but he only catches Jimmy's blade between his eyes.  "Des boy-o's makin' it too easy." is mused as he started to turn. A set gun shot rings out and if it weren't for his enhanced senses Jimmy would have taken two the chest instead of grazing injuries to his arm.

His blood misted into the air as he rolled to the side while the Marines try to take better aim. Jimmy may have been gunned down then if it were for the pup he saved, the beast had found it's master and leaped into action. The furthest yelped as he is slammed to the floor his neck being savagely torn at. The standing Marine quickly sweeps his rifle to the Jackdango, but Jimmy wasn't letting his new friend die. He is quickly on the man knocking the weapon from his grasp all the while wrapping him into a stranglehold.  "Dis de end fo you" he states while his teeth turned razor sharp. Then much like a vampire he pulls the man's head to the side before he, like the pup, tears into the Marine's flesh. 

With a tearing jerk he rips into all the vital places tearing them out. He allows the Marine to drop to the ground as he chewed the mouthful up.  "You dun b' eatin' to much salt, you bet'cha." Jimmy grumbles while he wiped the blood on his chin to the back of his hand. Gathering his things he and the pup enters the hallways, his keen sense of smell picks up on a small group of Marines that was approaching his position. Pulling the blunderbuss from his back he is first to round the corner. The large canon is level waist high as he pulled the trigger. Marines yell as all sorts of nasty things tear into them and some manage to return fire as Jimmy ducks back into the hallway. ~

_-Makaosu_

Death merely sunk deeper into his chair as the others talked and dug into the files of 'prospects', a silly notion to him. Prospects weren't people that you found in files nor were they something that could be measured in text and images. Figuring that this meeting, to him, would be something completely trivial he only sends a shade of himself while he explored his own interest. The shade, that he could interact through, fades into the ?ther leaving the crow to caw before vanishing into a puff of ecto-dust.

-Silvermoon Island 

The winged shadow of Death passed over plants as he walked into the village. Men and women adverted their gaze as he strolled down the street. His spectacles flashed in the light of the day as he kept his gaze to the ground, there was a lot of bad blood here and it was the souls of the damned that spoke to him. But this day, even as the crows circled in the sky, he wasn't here to collect the spirits of the dead. No, he was here to observe a woman that the Marines had expressed interest in. From the folds in his coats he pulled out an internal notice. It had no picture, simply a name -Rena Heartbrooke- that was accompanied with a short physical description and the reason why this journalist was of interest to the Marines. Mortimer grinned as he pushed the parchment back into his coat. 

"Hey, you!"  a Marine dressed in plaid flannel shouts approaching him, Mortimer turned on a heel while he folded his hands behind his back. The man with a full beard, complete with a vile grimace, strolled up and shoved one of his large fingers into Death's chest. "I don't know what the big deal is with you, but if I end you now I'll get a hell of a promotion." is growled. Death merely smiled at this dimwittedness of this man.  "Ms. Heartbrooke please." is replied softly. The man shivered as Mortimer spoke as if his very core was violently shaken. But he quickly recomposes himself, "Don't know her. But that's okay, you'll be dead soon enough." is replied as he pulled a fist back. Mortimer shook his head and placed a finger on the man's lips.

Pinching his thumb under it a light blue light can be seen. The Marine Lumberjack freezes as his very soul is pulled from him. Death grinned as he rolled it to a small marble sized orb. Pulling it to his face it flashes from blue to red for an instant.  "That's too bad" is chuckled while a crow landed on his shoulder. Not even taking notice he hands the orb over then kneels to the body. Pulling out a measuring tape he takes the body's dimensions down. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

Sabrina skulked towards the door of the laboratory. She could hear voices within, one seemed to be shouting at the other. She swung the door open and came face to face with a burly marine. His mouth hung open in surprise, but that was far as he got. She impaled him in the chest with a shadowy tendril. The marine coughed up a fine red mist of blood and went limp. Sabrina tossed him away and did a double take at the white coated scientist standing at the other end of the lab.  

He trembled wildly in a fit as he laid eyes on her. "YOU!" he cried, before fainting to the floor.  Sabrina strode towards him and rolled him onto his back. "Small world doc," she muttered.   Suddenly Jimmy's hillbilly twang blared through the loudspeaker. So much for stealth, she thought with a roll of her eyes.

_A year ago...
Sabrina awoke with a start, gasping for air. She lay in a hospital bed, soaked in her own perspiration. She had been dreaming of the dark void again. It all seemed so real to her, as if she had actually been there. The timid doctor stood by her bedside, flanked by her living shadow. "I'm alive," Sabrina declared wondrously. She stared at the doctor. "You saved my life." 

The doctor shook his head. "You are too kind madam, but all I did was stop the bleeding. To be quite honest you were beyond my capabilities of saving." He glanced nervously at the shadow. "That...that creature somehow melded with you. It was as if you actually became the shadow itself. I've never seen anything like it in all my years of study." He began muttering to himself as if she wasn't there, something about symbiotic fusions and other gibberish about devil fruits which she couldn't understand.  

Sabrina smirked at her shadowy doppelganger. Perhaps these devil fruit powers that Hawkins forced upon her were more a blessing than a curse. "So I guess you're my guardian angel now huh?" The shadow giggled mischievously, planting both inky black hands on its hips and puffing its chest out proudly. A pair of tiny cherub wings sprouted from its back. Sabrina took in her surroundings as she rolled out of bed. This wasn't a normal hospital room. They were in the medical bay of some kind of ship. "Where the hell am I?" she asked. 

"You are aboard the Roswald Mariner," the doctor replied. 

Sabrina whirled on him, eyes becoming two slits filled with venomous hatred. "You've got to be fucking kidding me. We're on old man Roswald's ship?" It made sense though. This was the only ship that the marines would've allowed to escape the Buster Call. "Where are we headed?" Sabrina asked. 

The doctor hesitated. "Mariejois." 

Sabrina cursed aloud. "Great, the last place I want to be. Have we passed through the gates of justice yet?"

"No, but we should be reaching the gates within the hour."  

Sabrina sighed with relief.  There was still time. She tore away her gown. The doctor glanced away abruptly. "Oh fuck off with your modesty. You've already seen all the important bits anyway," Sabrina snapped. "I need some clothes." He directed her to a closet filled with fresh medical scrubs. She turned towards him as she finished dressing. "What's your name doc?" 

He bowed awkwardly. "Dr. Niles Hawthorne at your service madam, trained at the Royal Academy of Medicine in Mariejois." 

Sabrina walked up to him and grabbed his throat. The doctor squirmed under her grip, face becoming ghostly pale. "Well Niles you and I going to play a little game." It was then that Sabrina heard muffled screams from behind a curtain in the corner. "What the hell is that noise?" Sabrina's shadow pushed aside the curtain, revealing an obese noblewoman tied to a chair. Her mouth was bound by tape. 

"The shadow forced me to do it!" Hawthorne exclaimed, as if the divine judgement of Saint Roswald might strike him down at any moment. "I swear!"    

"This is just getting better by the moment," Sabrina said with a laugh._


----------



## BreathofFire (Mar 10, 2014)

*Jake K. Seagull|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*Traveling, Grand Line​*
_*On to the next adventure~*​_

_*Previously, with Jake...*_

Jake scrapped the tattered cloth that had become a poor excuse for clothing to wear one of the uniforms tossed aside in the abandoned base. All of this left him with too many questions, and not enough answers for his liking. His original goal was quite simple, though toppling the nobles would be no easy task. So how had things gotten so far off? How had he gotten roped into destiny's strings? The unambitious young man sensed that he was more in the thick of the world's affairs than even he intended to be, which would only prove to complicate matters for him.

Sighing off the thoughts plaguing him, Jake snatched a discarded supply bag onto his back and made his way for the exit. They hadn't discovered any real evidence of foul play, but that didn't mean he intended to trust Gemma with open arms now either. Still, she was following them, and for now he'd play along. 

When they exited the base the seagull was panicking yet again only to be silenced by a swift kick from the distracted thief. What was it wailing over now? Well, Jihl approaching was part of it, but the pirate paid his seagull little mind. He spoke what was currently concerning him to Kai, hoping he'd heard the rumors behind the Dyna Stones. "I'm going to look into something when we near a larger island. The destruction of that orb was ridiculous, and I'd imagine it either had a Dyna Stone or something similar to it. We need to look into the type of sick fuck that'd be willing to manufacture and distribute something so destructive. If weapons like that are already being shipped so close to Reverse Mountain..." 

*Previously, with Darius...*

The lean but muscular man with disheveled raven black hair was pacing and grumbling. When he heard a stranger's approach his bone sword struck the floor of the cave, the mighty force of it shaking the mouth of the cave. When he saw that it wasn't another of those annoying government dogs and unhindered by her light clothing he marched over to thrust a map at her face and rudely ask, "Hey! Woman! Where are we?!"

His free hand swatted the map repeatedly as Darius went on with. "It makes no sense! I go this way, and the fucking cave is that way. The map isn't upside down though, so I guess it's some kind of mystery map. Can't you decipher this or something?!"

*Current time...*

Jake had spoken with Mito about the growing faction known as the Rising Sun, and after hearing about the technology they were working with, a few things were beginning to come together. Still, with as many puzzle pieces as Jake pieced together, more revealed themselves. This was all beginning to sound like one big pyramid scheme, and the frowning nobleman didn't like it one bit.

Moving towards Hector, Jake smiled fondly and patted his back. "Good to see you alive, friend. I hadn't expected you to continue on this journey, though. I--" Before Jake could finish the speeding Salamander stormed past him.

"Jackie!" Ryu shouted, and then his thumb struck his chest. Anyone that knew Ryu knew of his boyhood dream. To challenge and defeat the world's most powerful breasts. Two conditions needed to be met. Defeating the world's strongest woman with the largest chest he could find. That also meant defeating potential qualifiers for the title as well. The issue was quite simple. Striking his target twice in one match. Once for each boob. A perverted goal for sure, but what the hell, it was his. "I challenge your breasts to mortal combat!"

"..." Jake faced Hector, and shrugged. "Pretty normal for here... Do me a favor would you and try to make sure Jackie doesn't kill him?" He then made way to speak to someone more sensible for an update on their adventures following Davenport. For Jake there were too many new faces, and he had severe trust issues after the crisis at Reverse Mountain. More importantly, he needed to ask her a few questions about Jackie's past. The dream was still plaguing him. Furthermore, he needed some time alone to poke at the mystery of his guns.

*Makaosu Scientist Hydie Jekyll
 Underground Lab* 

Hyde was so close to creating his newest and by far most devastating new weapon. He could only imagine the buyers that would line up to get their greedy and likely rich little paws on his newest 'toy'. The man had "transcended humanity" long ago, or whatever one would think of that, but the death attempts against him always failed... and somehow, Hyde would pop somewhere new, like the stubborn little diabolical cockroach that he was known as.

Hyde wasn't simply obsessed with creating normal lethal tools. He felt that the chemical warfare he was pushing towards was the future, as the mad scientist set himself to finish developing the perfect tools to subdue devil fruit users and those that possessed haki and all other abnormalities alike. His true agenda however was something far more sinister.

A blonde assistant stood by his side with her head tilted cutely. The android was a testament of some of his finest work, but these days served as little more than run errands compared to the machines he mass produced for combat or more specific jobs. At this moment she was his perfect little calender girl. "Pardon me, Doctor. You're going to be late for the Makaosu meeting."

Annoyed, a swift slap from one of his eight mechanical arms sent his assistant spinning to the cold floor of his laboratory.  "Silence, 003! Does it look like I have time for traveling just to listen to their idle chatter?! Go and record a message from Crowley. I am so close to completing it. Surely those pompous fools can survive one meeting without me..."

As the purple liquid began bubbling in the vial a sickening smile spread across Hyde's eccentric face. "Yes, I'm so close... Watch, Stein. Soon I will show you the indisputable truth of the devil's fruit..."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

Before Tony stood the most amazing thing she had ever seen.  It was massive, it talked, and it transformed.  The inventor had been proud of her inventions.  More so then anyone had ever been about things they had created but to her they paled in comparison to the behemoth that stood before her.  It glittered in the meager light like a diamond to a poor man, a meal to a starving man, a robot to an inventor.

“I...I...”  Defending her find from her friend had been the easy part.  Now she stood with shiny eyes trying to figure out where to start.  The thing was beyond amazing.  “What type of metal is this?  Did they weld or use other means to keep you together?”  The term grease-monkey had been shot a Tony time and again, it never phased but she didn't realize how true it was.  There wasn't an place on the robot's body that Tony wasn't poking and prodding.

“What kind of lube did they use?  How old are you?  Why were you put here?”  The questions kept coming from Tony in such a fashion that one had to wonder if she was even breathing or if she had such a massive lung capacity that it was still all one breath.  She climbed all over the machine, hanging upside down to look at different aspects, finding things she hadn't even noticed before.  “Simply amazing...”  She muttered in wide eyed wonder.  The questions finally stopping for a moment.  

Then from somewhere far away she heard a voice.  The voice was one that Tony recognized but it took her several moments to blink away the awe that had come over her and acknowledge Kagami.  “Rocket what?”  Shaking her head to clear it, Tony scrambled down the massive bot and looked at his feet.  “It seems to have a lot of things.”  Standing slowly she lets both her hands run up G.R.I.M.M.'s leg.  “Just feel the power...” She shivers then stands.

“Well let's see what you can do...”  She thinks for a moment, trying to remember what it had called itself.  “Grimm, can you get us out of here?”


*
The Marines...

Gumiko...*

Once Gumiko had gotten past the rough exterior and seen the Marine inside her Captain she began to respect him instead of seeing him as a bully.  He wanted the pirates gone and justice to reign.  He didn't care at how he got it done, just do it.  He was a man like any other, with a heart and soul.  Or so the sniper thought.  One problem that Gumiko had was always seeing the best in people even when it wasn't there.  Hence why she had loved and trusted her family for so long.

It took everything in her to not salute and give the Captain the respect due to his position.  They didn't want to give away to much or the whole situation would be ruined.  Giving a terse nod, Gumiko moved away from the bar and looked around them.  Checking the windows and the trajectories to see where the best position would be and where she would be given the clearest view.  She found it in the building across the street, the upper right hand corner window.  Now to figure out what was in that room.

Going across the street and entering the building it showed it was practically the same thing as the place across the street.  It seemed that many men plied this trade on the island.  Making sure her head was still covered she walked up to the barkeep.

“What will it be?”  He asked, cleaning a glass with a dirty rag.

“I need to rent a room.”

“I've got plenty if you got the berri.”  He set the glass down hard in front of her and poured her a drink she hadn't asked for.  It was an amber colored liquid that seem to be in every glass there.  Trying to be tough she grabbed it and downed it in one gulp.  The action made the barkeep raise and eyebrow.

'By Oda the burn!'  Gumiko screamed in her head.  It was like a hell she had never experienced before in her life.  One that made her wish she had never been born or that her mother's mother had never been born.  Luckily on the outside her Marine training kicked in and the only thing the barkeep saw was her eyes twitch slightly.  “I'm a bit superstitious though.  I need a particular room.”  Even though she tried to hide it her voice was hoarse and near a whisper.

The burly man laughed out loud and shook his head.  “I like you.  You got gumption.”  He leaned an elbow on the counter and nodded.  “If the room is free it is yours.”

Giving a grin Gumiko pointed in the direction of the room.  “Top floor.”  

Looking down at the rack of keys behind the bar the man scowled.  “Sorry that one is already taken.”  He looked back up at her and squinted one eye.  “But being that I like you here is what I will do.”  He gave a large yellow toothed grin.  “I don't really like that chap so since the room is already paid for...if you get rid of him...”  He let the words hang.

“Aye.”  Gumiko nodded and headed for the stairs, the man's laughter following her all the way up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 10, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Kaiju Island,Grand Line]​*

[Arc I Wrap-Up Conclusion, Welcome to the Jungle V; The Unnamed Crew]​
_-Dianna_

The enemy ship had taken Hector up on his invitation to leave, that however was a concern that was at the back of the woman's mind. Now the foremost thought was finding _her_ Captain. The other people looking for Kai and Jake was of little concern to her, Jihl was still alive which meant [according to Tobias] that Jackie was still alive and kicking as well. She tugged at one of her bangs she twists the lock of hair into her fingers.  "How in Oda's name did you get all the way out here Jackie?" she mutters to herself,  "That's an interesting bird" Doc's voice trailed from behind her and startled from her thoughts Dianna turns with a snap. Her rapier pressing under Doc's chin as quick as a hiccup. The silver haired man lifted both hands to the sky.  "Didn't mean to startle ya" is quickly stated as he made no sudden movements.

 "What _do_ you want?" is quickly inquired those clear blue eyes suspecting foul intentions.  "Nothin' really. Just in the mood to chat with a beautiful lady, but I see your are as jumpy as the other one." is added as the blade is dropped from his neck. The stern scowl across Dianna's face softened, but it wasn't because of Doc's answer it was the arms that wrapped around her left thigh, Scarlet seems to have awakened.  "I'm hungry Ms. Dianna" the young girl states looking up to the woman that had saved her life. Dianna cast her glance down she wasn't really all that good with kids but what was she supposed to do?  "Well" Doc states squatting  "I know where the galley is and I know how to make a mean grill cheese sandwich." Doc states holding a hand out. The small girl gave him a weary look as she gripped Dianna's leg tighter.

Doc snapped his fingers,  "I know what it is" he muses taking his hat off;  "You parents taught you well kiddo, never talk to strangers. Well my name is John Henry Holiday, but my friends call me Doc" he states giving a short bow even as he stooped. Scarlet slightly pulled from Dianna and looked at the crazy man,  "I'm Scarlet Dyre" she meekly replied. Doc's smile seemed to turn genuine while he again held his hand out,  "It's nice to meet you Ms. Dyre" he says, though still hesitant Scarlet takes his hand.  "Do..",  "You don't have to worry about me Ms. Fang. Your reputation precedes you" he muses while he stood. Turning he leads the young girl toward the back of the ship.  "I wouldn't worry with John too much, if I had kids I'd have no problems with him watching over them. And he does make one hell of a grill cheese sandwich to boot." Hector states.  "You hope better be founded bud, or I'll chop both his and your balls off" Dianna replies turning back to Jihl.

In the distance an island came into view,  "That's a very good question. How did they get out here?" Hector asks knowing what Dianna was thinking.  "They, how do you know its more than Jackie?" is asked the blonde's eyes tracing the island as it grew closer.  "Hope I suppose, besides I don't think that working for _the_ Jackie D. Roberts would be good for my health." ~

_-With Jackie_

 "Quite waving that thing in my face!" Jackie snaps snatching the map from Darius' hands.  "Who just shoves a map in someone's face anyway?" is added as she stared daggers at the man. The look she gave him would make lesser men shake in their  boots. But not Darius, he was either very brave or just that absent minded.  "Well, you going to look at it, or stare at me? Wait, do I have something on my face?" the man seemed to be that absent minded as Jackie rolled her eyes. Unfurling the map she looked at it, but the cave was rather dark and in this ambient light she couldn't make anything out.  "Follow me you baboon" is snapped while she turned. This man was almost not worth the trouble of finding, but what else did she have to do, this island wasn't exactly paradise. Hell even the monsters were kind of disappointing.  "Well lets see what you going on abo.... where are you going?",  "Eh?",  "Didn't you want me to look at this map for you? Though I can't say why I'm humoring you" is replied as she looked at it in a better light.

Her jade green eyes widen, this was definitely an old map, she'd been lost too if it weren't for her dad teaching her how to read these relics.  "Where did you get this?" is asked as she looked over it.  "This is very old and I don't even think that its of this island." is added as she quickly looked around for a rock she could spread it across. After finding a boulder she looks at the map better.  "The map maker used a Cipher" she states pointing to the legend of map. The key and even name of the island was a scramble of words.  "Without the key word, this map can't be read." is replied as she rolled it back up. Slapping it across Darius' chest she hands it back to him.  "So, unless you know the key word it's just a rolled up piece of paper." ~~       

_-Present_

Jackie stepped from the door that led to her quarters, the shower she taken was insisted on by Dianna to wash all that blood and grime off, not that she cared. It was all part of life and death scenarios is figured as she scratched behind her left ear.



Dianna was only able to save one of Jackie's old outfits from the Oerba before the Marines completely swarmed the Harbor, somehow she seemed to know that she'd be needing a new set of cloths. But that was okay, there were more pressing matters on Jackie's mind. Like the young Scarlet that Dianna more or less dumped in her lap. Even after Dianna explained the situation Jackie was hesitant about taking such a young child on as a chore-girl. But she figured there was worse things that could befall such a young one. Most she didn't want to think about. Another was that strange woman that just seemed to appear out of a... giant cup... that appeared from thin air.... 

-_Earlier, Davenport_-

 "What do you want now?" the cloaked figured asked as Laserbeak landed next to them. His beak flashed a hot red that tongue clicking in its beak.  "You'll learn in time to address me with respect woman" is hissed while his head bobbed in defense.  "There is no need to speak foul, I know what it is you've been sent here for. You can leave and tell him I'll be departing shortly." is stated. Laserbeak's head shook in anger,  "Why are you here then, be off with you. He and I will be meeting with _HIM_ shortly. We must let nothing interfere with our plans." Laserbeak orders as he takes flight to return to William who was heading to Skull Island as they spoke. The figure looked to the horizon, they were already on their way from this place and she knew that the path they took would lead them into the jaws of death on more than one occasion. But things had to be set back on the correct course, they just had to be. With a wave of her hand a giant golden chalice appeared around her and vanished.


-Unnamed Ship, with Unnamed Crew-

Jackie was stopped in mid sentence, the large golden cup seemed to appear from now where. All went on guard as it tipped back revealing a figure cloaked in red robes that hid their face.  "May I explain the Pirate's Code Ms. Roberts?" the figure asked. Jake froze as Jackie sized the figure up. It was the same person that was in his dream.  "Who the hell are you?" Jackie asks  as she bucked up to the figure.  "My apologies, I didn't mean to be so rude" is replied as the figure allowed the cloak to fall from her frame



 "My name is Xifeng Lijuan, Witch Doctor and Soothsayer." she introduces her self with a bow.  "How do you know of the code?",  "That is a tale, I assure you."

-Present-

Hector was about to explain to Jake why he decided to come along with them. It really wasn't a choice he made on his own. the toppling of the Red Stars and heavy Marine presence  made it a little more than impossible for him to stay in business as he knew it. But before he could start to explain Ryu flashed pass them. Both watched as he challenged Jackie's... breast to Mortal Kombat combat. 

"Pretty normal for here... Do me a favor would you and try to make sure Jackie doesn't kill him?" 

Wait?! What?! Hector stood speechless, did he know _WHO_ Jackie was?

Jackie's head tilted, who was this? She then looked down to her cleavage. How did one challenge a set of breasts to mortal combat? As she contemplated the challenge realization struck her. Her jade eyes cut from her body to the man that stood there bapping his fist in his open palm. It was him, that man that dared. Jackie had almost forgotten about it. The heat of combat did that and she was going to end the life of a Marine. Then someone took advantage of the situation and wrapped their hands around her breasts to fondle them and as if that wasn't bad enough who ever it was saved that Marine's life.

 "YOU!" Jackie growled her hands quickly balled into fist,  "You saved that Marine!" is added with a snap not caring that this man is the one who played with her boobs. A left straight jab catches Ryu on the bit of the jaw before even Hector knew it. Round one went to Jackie as she sent Ryu sailing into the air. Doc, walking by, sees Ryu flying toward the sea, not one to go for a swim himself he quickly throws linen around his ankles as he sailed further out to sea.   "That has to be some record" Doc whistled as Ryu splashed down out of visual range. Dianna walked up behind Doc shaking her head,  "What did he do this time?" is asked but Doc can only shrug his shoulders.  "Dunno" ~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 10, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie methodically disassembled and cleaned her triple barreled sniper rifle. She gave each individual part the tender loving care that a mother would give a newborn. In a sense this rifle was her child, the only one she would ever have. She gazed admiringly at the smooth steel barrels, polished to a fine gleam, yup, this was her baby. Annie glanced at the two heavy duty revolvers beside the edge of the bench. "Aw mama didn't forget about you  either..." she said.

"Talking to your guns again?" Hawkins asked, entering the workshop. "I can prescribe you medication for that you know." 

Annie flipped him the bird and continued with her work. "So how did it go with the rev leader?" she asked. The fella had a pretty good racket going. As far as the world was concerned he was 'Devil Fruit Stealer Hawkins,' ex World Government scientist turned revolutionary commander. No one had any idea of his true allegience to the Makaosu, not even Hawkins' own men or the supreme leader of the allied revolutionary forces. It was a dangerous game he was playing though, and he knew it. 

"Same old. Same old," Hawkins replied with a casual shrug. "He's interested in my new method to convert seastone into a gaseous state, but he wants me to fast track my artificial devil fruit trials." He leaned against a bench and nodded towards Annie. "We both know how those experiments have turned out." 

"Yeah with a lot of exploding people." She shuddered at the memory of that last poor fella, one of Hawkins own men. He had volunteered with the dream of becoming an ability user. They ended up mopping his remains from the floor "Aren't zoans good enough?"  

"Creating an artificial zoan devil fruit is pretty simple." Hawkins paused and chuckled. "Well...simple for about two or three people on the planet, including yours truly. For everyone else it's pretty much impossible. The next step of course is creating an artificial paramecia, and then a logia. So far I've only succeeded twice and haven't been able to replicate those results since." 

Annie knew that he meant himself and Sabrina. She finished reassembling her sniper rifle. "We can always track down Sabrina. I noticed you included her on your short list of prospects." Annie wasn't sure how she would feel about seeing the woman again. Sabrina certainly was never one to let a grudge go. 

"I'm not the only one with an eye on her," Hawkins replied vaguely. He reached into his coat and produced a folder. "We'll talk about all that after you finish this next mission." He slid the folder across the bench. Annie snatched it up and flipped through the contents. "What do we have?" 

"Standard assassination op. You'll be targeting a slave trade run by the  bastard son of Saint Roswald. I believe you're familiar with him."

Annie narrowed her eyes at the sneering, pock marked face depicted in the black and white photo. "Yeah I know him." That face was seared into her memory. She had a dozen lash marks on her back to remember him by.


----------



## Genma1998 (Mar 11, 2014)

Why I'm here is none of your business. But I'll tell you because I want to not because you asked, Mr. Sawyer... I just came here to find a crew. And fight. Tomorrow's the day I leave though, I need to rest one more night but then I'm gone. By the way, thanks for saving me back there. 
There was a knock on the door. "Is anybody in there? Hey, open the door! It's the marines! Let us in!"
Shit! They're here. Quickly leave through the back door. Don't let anyone see or hear you. I'll meet you in a minute.
Sawyer turned off all the lights as Ginjo ran outside.

*Sawyer*

He stood by the door, a dagger in each hand as he waited for the door to slam open. He stood still for about 20 seconds before he finally heard whispering outside. "Alright. Stand back. 5... 4... 3... 2... 1..." There was an explosion that unhinged and shattered the door to pieces. Sawyer was hurled into a table. He could see the silhouettes of 5 men enter the house. Sawyer threw the dagger around a pipe he had located above him and pulled himself up with the wire. "Spread out! The lamp is still warm, he's hiding somewhere in here." Four of the men left the room, leaving one behind. Sawyer let go of the wire and drop kicked the heavy soldier. Almost knocking him out. The man looked at him and had a startled and slightly confused look on his face. "But you're not..." The man fell to the ground, dead with a dagger stuck in his forehead. Before the body stood Sawyer, now wearing his white mask and a big black cloak. You all made a big mistake coming here.Three of the men surrounded him. One in front and one on each side. The soldier in front of him sprinted forward and was about to tackler him, but Sawyer threw a dagger each way and impaled the other men in the chest. He then quickly pulled them both to himself, creating a human shield. The soldier in front of him hit his now dead comrades. and groaned. Sawyer stepped out from behind the bodies and did a tornado kick, hitting him in the face. the soldier was sent flying across the room. "I got you know!" Sawyer could feel the tip of a sword against his back. You think you got me? HA! I'll just...Pressure Air Cannon! Sawyer felt a strong wind behind him and heard multiple loud crashes. He turned around only to see Ginjo with his arm extended, looking the man he had just hit. Ginjo had blasted a hole through the building and sent the man al the way across the street. You damned fool! I told you to be quiet and wait outside. We need to leave quickly... I didn't know you were that strong though. You know what? I'll join your crew if you do me a favor.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant II]​
Grimm's head bobbed after Tony as she crawled all over his body. His arm which was still outstretched, pointing his weapon at Ali, was used like a monkey bar as Tony suspended herself upside down to get a more prospective look at Grimm from a different angle. Then with as before the questions came. And every time Grimm went to answer the inquiry another question came in rapid fire succession. If Grimm were a biological being, his head would have been spinning. Finally, hanging from the groves in his chest plate, Tony's questions stopped. At least for the moment allowing Grimm to catch up. Just waking up after all that time in stasis, he wasn't quite processing up to speed yet. 

But that wouldn't stop the dastardly duo of Kagami and Tony from finding out what he could do. Though he wasn't sure she was going to ask him or hump his leg as she ran her hand up it in almost an orgasmic  fashion.   "Me..." Grimm paused, his head tilting to the left.   "Me..."  again Grimm pauses this time his free hand is pulled to his face a finger tapping off his face plate, each tap sounding like pistol fire.

"Me" 

Again the giant pauses and looks down to Tony,   "Something not right..." is stated as his systems tried to adjust to the slight damage that was done to his speech relay. Grimm then adapts, such a trivial matter didn't diminish what he we built for,    "Me think that no problem" is stated as he pulled his gaze to the ceiling of the cave they were in. His eyes fixed he begins a quick analyzes of the stone makeup that comprised the cave. His sensor locks onto the stone closest to the quicksand that had fed Kagami and Tony down into the cave, there the rock was at its thinnest thanks to the moisture of the pit. Gears grind and hydraulics push as his massive arm is lifted into the air.

The Warheads on his hand canon whirl to life while he pulls the dual triggers. Smoke billows as the small rockets are fire upward. As they leave Grimm twists on his feet and falls to a knee to guard Tony from the blast and falling debris leaving Kagami and Ali to dance around in an attempt to get behind Grimm's massive form.

Above an explosion rocks the land and billowing black smoke and smoldering rock is cast into the air. Moments later small rocks rain back down as the gaping hole smoldered from the two high payload warheads.   "Went better than thought"  is mused by the giant as he stood. Tony was fine, but both Ali and Kagami didn't fair quite as well,  light bruising and cuts littered Ali's body and Kagami shared an old injury she gave the boy as a bump pushed up on the side of her head. She tapped at it as she watched the giant wrap his hands around Ali's body. The thief caught a scream as Grimm lifted him into the air. Abu was quick to scurry up Grimm's body latching onto Grimm's hand in an attempt to free Ali from the robot's death grip. 

 You first is grunted as he more or less lawn darted Ali up and out of the hole his weapon created. Next he turns to Tony and Kagami; the look the inventor had told Grimm that he probably shouldn't try the same thing with Kagami that he did with Ali, so instead he reaches down and picks them up. Then he takes several strides away from the hole. With a bound the cave shakes as Grimm begins to run. The internals of his flamethrower system shifts around opening jets on the bottom of his feet, with a final bound the flames fire giving  Grimm added height to his jump. Like a toy rocket Grimm fires from the ground reaching a height of over six stories before gravity gets a hold on the massive bot. Falling like a rock Grimm pulls the two girls closer as he impacts with the ground. 

With a shudder the entire area rocked like a small earthquake had hit it,   "We out" is relayed while Grimm set the two girls down; several yards away Abu tries his best to pull Ali from the sand that he was buided waist deep in, head first at that... ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2014)

*Rena*

Rena woke up once more, feeling much better. The pain in her ribs was still there but nowhere near as pronounced. It was night when she had woken up, Diego and the others were still asleep. Good chance to snoop around in their rescuers house. Nobody does something for nothing - that law was absolute.

The house was small. A modest little cottage with a fireplace and wooden furniture. The quality of the furniture was crude and handmade; did she do it all herself? Given that the cottage was way up the mountain, it seemed unlikely that there would be too much in the way of a delivery service. She stood up from her floor mattress and tiptoed around the house. 

No locks on the drawers or the chests. No need when there was no-one around for miles. It would take a very dedicated burglar to rob this lady of....Rena opened a couple of the drawers and found cutlery. Obviously the main prize would be in the old lady's room and given that she normally lived alone normally, the fact that she had a bunch of stranger meant that she would be sleeping light tonight.

"Oh - you're up." the lady said with a candle in hand, coming out of the bedroom. Damn creaky floorboards gave Rena away.

"Yeah - I was a little hungry. Sorry for taking advantage of your generosity like this." Rena said. "I smelled something good in my dreams and when I woke up it was whatever was in the pot."

"Ah - that's my stew. Here." She grabbed a bowl from one of the cupboards and handed her a spoon. "Help yourself." She walked away.

"So, why did you help us?" Rena asked  taking some of the meat and potatoes out of the pot. her tummy growled in anticipation. "Sorry, that sounded rude. I just like to know what type of debts I have to fulfil." Lies lies and more lies!

"Can't very well leave a group of injured people on the ground after they fell out of the sky." the old lady replied, "And you don't owe me anything. I'm just glad to have the company."

Oooh she was a bit of a fibber too hm? If she was that desperate for company why was she living out here? If she was telling the truth then...

"It must get fairly lonely up here. Why stay up here if you're that starved for company."

Both women knew that there was something up with the other. The old lady was distrustful and had a cynical look on her face. Rena's eyes were sharp and penetrating. Both women had a standard smile on their face. In terms of body language, the Old lady was  relaxed - a seasoned liar like Rena. It's going to be a case of finding the inconsistencies in what she says.

"I prefer the call of the wild. Animals are much more reliable than humans." The old lady said taking a sip from her water.

"Hm, speaking of animals - we came across a rather peculiar one...." Rena decided a stab in the dark. She was hiding something and she wondered if it had something to do with the giant beast, seeing as it was the most obvious phenomenon on the island, "I've found evidence linking a certain someone in this room to said creature. Be interesting to see what the Marines would say about that."

Surprise. Tension. And something much more sinister. That's what Rena got off the initial reaction. She DID know something. 

"Hahaha, I'm just joking!" Rena said with a hearty smile, "Sorry, I'm often smacked over the head for my sense of humor, not everyone gets it." she said tapping her own head with a fist and making a childish face, with her tongue sticking out. "honestly Grannie, I can't thank you enough for taking such good care of us. When I think of what happened it's....well....unbelievable. That uncontrollable beast....I...I..." Rena shivered and made a couple of tears fall.

Tension dissipated, the old lady seemed to breathe a sigh of relief. Not obvious, but certainly her jaws relaxed, her fingers weren't as white and her eyelids went from being a little wider open to a more natural state. 

"Yes...yes. That beast, it's been terrorizing the citizens of this village for generations. The only way to appease it is through sacrifices." the old lady said. "What exactly do you know about it?"

"Not much as an outsider. Just rumours around town. We decided to investigate in the forest when we came across that monstrosity."

"Monstrosity? It's the women down there that are the real monsters...." the old lady said with more than a twinge of bitterness. The sentence was barely audible. Motive confirmed. Now to find out more, but talking wasn't going to help, if Rena pushed too far then they were in danger of getting kicked out. Rena simple grimaced.

"Ugh.....it looks like my ribs are still not quite better. Thank you for the meal. It was really nice talking to you. I think we'll be leaving the island as soon as we get better." Rena said, putting the lady's mind at ease. If they were leaving soon then there would be no danger for them, Rena gave the distinct impression to the lady that they were the type of people that couldn't give a shit about their problems.

She retired to bed, listening to the floorboards as she walked. Only a few of them creaked, she made a note of which ones did. She had more investigating to do.

*One hour later.*

There was a light snore coming from the old lady's room. Rena got up and retraced her steps through the silent floorboards and carefully headed to the woman's room. She heard a distinct lack of creaking from her room, which is why she took Rena by surprise earlier. She slipped in and was as quick as possible, as her ears kept track of the breathing of the Gran. 

An envelope. With an 'M' on it. She opened it. 

"My dearest Gertrude,

Keep the village as I left it, my sweet. The beast will only listen to your commands - I have ensured that. I will return for you one day.

Love B.B"

She put the envelope back and shut the drawer. Irrefutable evidence that she was involved. Rena snuck out of the room and laid back down. The mystery now lay in who was pulling the strings. B.B? Not only that, but why did the envelope have the 'M' on it if her name was Gertrude? 

Her eyes grew heavy and she drifted back to sleep, her mind working on the problem as she slept.

10 minutes into the sleep she sat up, her eyes wide.

Makaosu. 

This group would require much investigation.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates*

Kagami jumped down from the robot and ran. She had no particular direction but she just ran. There was way too much adrenaline in her right now.

"That was so fucking awesome! We have a flying giant fucking robot. Tony! We have a giant robot. A giant fucking robot that can fly and punch holes through rocks with weapons! Learn how to make one! I want!" Kagami ran to Ali and pulled him by his feet, pulling him out of the sand like some sort of vegetable.

They both fell backwards and Kagami was up again and jumping around the robot. 

"Ali - look it's a robot! We're so going to make that princess yours! Ok so...you said like, oh my god we have a fucking robot. Shh...shhh. Ok....so ....you said that she would only marry a prince right. That's like the only way."

"So....what we're going to do is we're going to rob a bank and pretend you're a Prince! We'll throw a giant parade and they'll be singers and dancers and monkeys! And an Elephant! And like peacocks and fire breathers and a giant fucking robot!!" Kagami squeed

She looked at Ali who was clearly flabbergasted by all this. 

"We can't...roll into town with that thing....it....I've never seen anything like it. If you bring it into town then.....wait did you say rob a bank?" Ali asked his head spinning.

"Totally! We'll get a whole bunch of money and then spend it on a parade - pretend you're a Prince and then get you to marry the Princess and Boom - Headshot." she made a gun shape with her fingers and fired it at Ali's head. He wondered just how accurate that was.

"What if they ask where I'm from?"

"Oh just make up an island. Say you're from one of the Kingdoms on the grandline. By the time they realise it'll be too late and you'll be married and have babies and ooooh live happily ever after. This plan is bulletproof! Now we need a bank or something. Where has a lot of money?"

"Look, I'm not comfortable robbing a bank. These are people's life savings and stuff in there. I mean..."

"Look, we're just borrowing it - plus we're putting it back into the Emcolony." she said with a confidence that was indirectly proportional to her intelligence.

"Economy...?"

"Yeah! see you totally get it. Besides when you're King or Ruler or Grand Wizard then you can give back to the people." Kagami spun 360 degrees as she reveled in her plan

"But..."

"Man, grow a pair! How weak is your resolve here? This is the girl of your dreams. Once in a lifetime, you will NEVER get this chance again. Like I said, it'll be all good - trust me!" Kagami said with a smile and a thumbs up. In truth she had no idea what she was doing.

"O-OK, just don't hurt anyone...." Ali said looking a little nervous.

"Yay! Ok so first thing's first - disguises." Kagami gtakes some cloth and wraps it around her mouth, Tony's mouth, then climbs up GRIMM and on his face too. "Hah! We are utterly protected now! Damn I was born to be a pirate! GRIMM find us a big pile of money we can steal!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

Sabrina stood over Hawthorne, debating if she should put the fool out of his misery. She had never put stock in fated meetings. Nor was she moved by the fact that he had once saved her life, even if he had done so with a knife to his throat. _He could be useful_, her shadow whispered, a warped echo of her own voice which only she could hear. _The crew could use a doctor_. Sabrina mulled it over. "He wouldn't last a minute with us. Jimmy will be serving him up coated in barbecue sauce before you know it."   

A portion of Sabrina's cloak melted away and formed into her shadowy twin. _Let me hold onto him while you make your decision._ Sabrina shrugged. "Whatever but my mind is pretty much made up." She watched as her doppelganger bent over Hawthorne and split apart into rippling ebony tendrils. The shadow wrapped itself around Hawkins like bandages around a mummy. Sabrina swept her cloak over the engulfed scientist. He was gone in an instant. Already she could feel his presence within the void that existed between shadows.  

Sabrina quickly exited the lab. She could hear feral screams in the corridor beyond, greeted by a cacophony of gunshots. Instead of turning around, she made her way directly toward the sounds of chaos. 

_With Jimmy..._
The  observed Jimmy through the security monitor of his highly secured laboratory, the door to which Jimmy just so happened to be approaching as he carved a murderous path through the hall. His face appeared on a blood splattered wall screen beside Jimmy, frowning with disapproval. 

"Congratulations, you've singlehandedly ruined years of valuable research and development. I wouldn't expect an inbred savage such as yourself to understand the implications of course.  Know this, I will make you pay for your transgressions upon the good work being done here."

A nozzle appeared through an opening in the wall, ejecting a stream of flame towards Jimmy. The heavy duty steel door to the scientists laboratory rumbled opened. A white mist drifted along the floor. Two long and winding shadows slithered out the door and through the mist. The door slammed shut, leaving Jimmy to deal with the two monstrous boa constrictors. 

_With Kyudo..._
The  honed in on Kyudo from his hidden perch high up in a tree. He had the pirate dead to rights within the cross hairs of a high powered scope. His only reason for hesitation was whether he should go for the brain or the heart. He was prideful of his track record of one shot kills. The sniper took a measured breath and pressed the trigger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie piloted the mini sub into an out of the way cove, far from the harbor of Providence Island, the slaving center in this region of the Grand Line. Hawkins' face appeared in mid air, a projection cast by the glowing eyes of an augmented den den mushi. "We'll rendezvous in three days. I've got some business to take of in Arabasta," he said, face  wavering in and out of focus. "Make sure you test out those new toys I made for you."  

Annie grinned. "Oh I plan on it." 

She left the sub in standby mode and made her way towards the interior of the island, passing by the plantations of wealthy noblemen. She did her best to ignore the slaves working the fields. She wasn't here to save them. In fact her actions might make their lives a whole lot worse. Annie studied the photo of the man she was here to kill. He hadn't changed much, still as ugly as sin, maybe gotten a bit soft around the mid section. Annie wondered if he still had that cat o' nine tails. Maybe she'd return him the favor before putting a bullet in his brain.  

_2 years ago...
Annie was ushered across the courtyard in chains. The entire household staff, including the assassins and bodyguards, stood in watchful attendance, faces grim and downcast. Annie couldn't help but glance at her mother, now demoted to nothing but a lowly scullery maid. They locked eyes for but a moment. The woman looked about to cry. Annie shook her head. They both had to be strong for this. Saint Bartholomew Roswald himself sat  upon an ornate chair carved of pure Adam wood, flanked on both sides by his thirteen children. He stared calmly at Annie the entire time, almost as if studying her. Annie imagined what she might do to him if she had a pistol. Just the fantasy alone would've been grounds for her immediate execution instead of a dozen lashes. 

The guards pushed Annie towards a wooden pillar in the center of the courtyard. Neville awaited by the pillar, beside him stood Roswald's bastard son, a tall and muscular man with thinning blond hair and a pockmarked face. He tightly clutched the cat o' nine tails in one hand, grinning as he laid eyes on her. Annie shot him a dirty look as the guards bound her to the pillar. Neville walked by Annie. "Go away in your mind. Just as you were taught," he said in a low whisper.

Roswald arose from his chair and addressed the staff. His commanding voice boomed across the courtyard. "Behold, this is the price of insubordination. I wanted all of you to see this personally, and understand the consequences of defying your master." He pointed at Annie. "I could have had this girl executed for her crime but instead I have decided to spare her, for I am a merciful lord." 

Roswald's bastard ripped away Annie's shirt. She remained cool and composed as he took his place, lashing at the air with the multi-pronged whip. Annie looked up at old man Roswald and smiled defiantly. She wouldn't give him the satisfaction of shedding a single tear. Not now. Not ever. _


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 14, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant III]​
 Grimm looked down to Kagami as he sat Tony down, the girl was hyper but he didn't really get where she got off trying to order him to do something. Those massive arms wrapped around his chest, his optics still focused on the Misfit's Captain. "Grimm no authorized to take orders from white haired little girl" is stated in a deadpan monotone. Kagami just stood there with her moth hanging open, did this walking tin can just say no? Tony was quick to alleviate tension as she tapped Grimm on the leg after a moment or too she gave him permission to do what Kagami tells him too as well. 

Allowing his arms to fall to the side the small orb next to the large red on one his chest flashed to life scanning Kagami's form in. What was this thing doing now?! Ran through her mind, was he making some sort of image for soft core porno's?! Kagami's arms flailed, that wasn't right at all!!  "Very well, me Grimm authorizes little girl"  is replied. Cutting his gaze to the heavens he pulled an arm to his chest. Pressing a button just below where a collar bone would be on a human Grimm sets his systems into motion. The same hand moves from his chest to his face he moves the cloth that Kagami had wrapped around his head. Then, just to the left of his neck a small hole iris' open allowing a small orb to hover up.

It spun in a counter clockwise manner before allowing two small wings to unfold, "Dyno-tran, scan for wealth." is ordered -Scanning- the small machine echoed just before shooting up into the sky.

_-Hidden, forgotten base; Hades_

In a run down dilapidated building long forgotten by the sands of time Dyno-tran's mainframe turns on, it's many subroutines kick in uploading all the data it had in seconds, when it realized that it had no outside connections small bases all over the planet whirl to life releasing small orbs and in moments a network was up all over the world as Dyno-tran hacked into any systems it found. In a small font on its main screen it simply stated 'on-line' and started to feed the data that Grimm needed to his portable scanner. 

_-Back with the Misfits_

The red stand-by light on the mobile Dyno-tran flashes to blue as the information it needed is uploaded. Something comparable to a sonar ping is head before it flies off to find the bank with the most money on the entire island. Pushing the wrap away from his 'temple' he connects with the small orb as it uploaded information to him. "Money storage of vast wealth six clicks north of here." Grimm states relaying the Intel to Tony and Kagami. It was time to set this insane plan into motion. ~

*-Bloodmoon Island, Graveyard: Morning*

A Marine in flannel stood arms folded over his barrel chest. His gaze was cast down on what appeared to be a freshly dug grave. "So you're telling me this grave just popped up over night?" he asks a similarly dressed man to his left. The Marine nods, "Yessir, this plot is less than four hours old and we cannot find Johnson." is replied. The slightly larger man grimaced as he tugged at the rug of a beard on his chin. Turning he folds his hands onto the small of his back. Beginning to walk he motions for the man to follow him. 

"How many said they saw 'him'?" is asked the other Marine causing the man to flip through the reports that he had gathered. "At least a dozen sir, and most of them were hesitant to come forward for fear of reprisal." is stated. The bigger man shakes his head, "Great this is all we need and on the heels of having to 'sacrifice' another girl. I want this hushed,  we don't need people believing that the ritual is to blame for the Undertaker being here. In fact I want this hushed entirely no need for more panic." is stated with a firm tone. The man taking the orders nods in agreement, "What of Buck?" is asked in return which makes the bigger man pause. "Leave him out of this, the fool is that. A fool. When the time is right well bring Bloodmoon back under Marine control and get rid of this damned flannel ..." is ordered after the large man scratched his chest. 

-Blue Moon Mountain

A shadow moves across the ground as a man approached the cabin that Tsunami Pirates were hold up in. And what seemed to be a deathly silence followed the figure as it walked up to the door. As if nature itself feared his presence here on the mountain. Inside, as she cooked breakfast for Rena, Deigo and the others, the old woman feels the shift in the forest that surrounded them. And for the first time in many, many years she had a shiver of fear run up her spine. Three solid raps came to her front door and while she was hesitant at first she steeled her nerves enough to answer the door. Opening she is greeted by a young face



Under the man's left eye was a tattoo of a sword,  "Morning, aren't you going to invite me in?" ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 14, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey V, Tables Turned]​
Jimmy licked the blood clean from one of his large hunting knives, these Marines had too much salt in their diet. Or at least that was his humble opinion as a swamp cook. Spitting on the floor while he rounded a corner he slid the blade back into its home while he walked. The chaos that he spawned had taken its toll on the forces here. The base was in complete disarray which made picking off the Marines all the easier. Suddenly,though, his ears started to burn and turning his head over his shoulder he looks back whence he came,  "Ah jus' got de hankerin' fo pulled long pig 'n' salse..." he muttered before eyeing the pup that followed behind him.

Tugging at his ear he turned back to his walking. A Marine makes a break for him pulling his pistol as he ran. Pulling both blades Jimmy broke into a swaying dash making it harder for the Marine to line a shot up and when he was close enough Jimmy tore into the man before he could draw his own sword. Blood sprayed in arcs as Jimmy carved the man like a thanksgiving turkey. Blood covered a monitor as the body hit the floor,  "Dey don ak right, dey tink dey can take ol' Bonecrusher head on" the savage chuckled while flipping the blade in the air. The pup just looked up to the man that saved it and shook its head.  "Wat?" is asked like a scolded child.  "Dat not right." is sighed as he turned and started to walk. Just then the monitor that Jimmy soaked in blood flickered to life.

"Congratulations, you've single handedly ruined years of valuable research and development. I wouldn't expect an inbred savage such as yourself to understand the implications of course.  Know this, I will make you pay for your transgressions upon the good work being done here." 

Jimmy looked at the wavering image as the scientist was bold enough to scold the swamp native.  "Well, Ah do try" Jimmy replied, but in return all he got was a nozzle opening up in his face. If it weren't for his advanced sense of smell he would have probably been roasted then and there as a jet of flame fired at him. The almost cooked cook rolled out of the way scooting the pup at the same time. This, however, was a diversion as the door that guarded the scientist slid open allowing a fog to roll into the hallway. From the depths of the lab a pair of shadows slither in. Slamming behind the tips of their tails Jimmy is left with a nagging notion that he and the pup were no longer alone.

Standing Jimmy holds both arms out as he takes in his surroundings. The pup whimpers as it felt the two predators enter the hallway. Slowly Jimmy pulled his other blade free of its sheath,  "Git" he mutters lightly kicking at the Jackdango; Jimmy was quick to recognize the scent, it was that of large snakes very similar to the ones that you could find in the swamps of New Lemming. The was not the ideal surroundings to fight one much less two especially when you couldn't get a visual bead on them. The pup yelps and makes a mad dash away. Jimmy quickly regrets the action he took as one of the large constrictors hone in on him as he took a step back. The leviathan of a serpent coiled a portion of itself around Jimmy's foot dragging him to the ground. 

A string of cussing follows as he stabs at his leg tearing into the coils of the snake. With a hiss the beast brings its body back releasing Jimmy as the other constrictor lashes out as the man rolled just from striking distance. Righting himself to a knee, Jimmy snorts. He needed to get from this rolling fog if he wanted to be able to assess the situation in its entirety. As he inched back one of the Boas allows its head to rise from the fog, Jimmy rises an eyebrow. This wasn't constrictor behavior, it was more like cobra behavior and like the hooded snake the sliced up Boa rhythmically sways its head side to side. Jimmy was dumbfounded, Lockjaw; his adoptive brother, would get a hoot out of this. But those thoughts are quickly pushed aside as the snake unhinged its jaw  allowing its forked tongue to lap to the side. From the depths of its throat Jimmy catches a flash of burning light just before a plume of fire rolls out. 

Jimmy's eyes widen, almost cooked he again just avoids a jet of flame that was meant to end him,  "Dat not right, some bad Juju goin' on 'ere." he mutters while scrambling to his feet. At this rate his goose was going to be cooked. Allowing his entire body to bulk up he shifts into his Hybrid state and tears down the hallway from the fog, he had to get this battle on his terms, not theirs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2014)

*The Iron Claw Pirates*

Tyrant D. Kong

_Reuniting the crew II - Genbu_​

*Fagamika Island, Outskirts of Gaoga Town*

"So what?s your excuse?"Kong asked still holding onto the chameleon?s clothes. A little grin is showing in his lips while the nervous expression of his attacker actually caused him a desire to explode in laughter. Abruptly, Tyrant let go of the subject and  fall heavily to the ground. Rubbing his butt, the chameleon looks furiously at Kong who hasn?t changed his mocking gesture.

"Excuse? Don?t treat me like I?m still one of your little group!! You sure have guts to show up after you two abandoned us!!"he said angrily at both Kong and Maya, and he had all the reasons in the world to be like that. 


*Spoiler*: _GENBU_ 






*Name:* Drawoc Yawanur

*Alias:* Genbu

*Age:* 21

*Position:* Spy/Information Broker/Archeologist

*Devil fruit:* Hachūrui Hachūrui no mi - Kamereon moderu ( Reptile Reptile fruit - Chameleon model)

*Battle Style:* Uses a pair of guns and combines it with some hand to hand combat and mainly with the invisbility(camuflage) granted by his devil fruit. He tends to no fight and actually use his ability to escape when troubles stir up.

*Relationship:* Kong?s friend





Kong knew it and yet he wanted to look for him and bring him back to his side, it was time for them to stop playing kid games and start to head towards something bigger, that?s why after what he did, he started to look for his former comrades."Is that so? Tell me then, have you found a goal for yourself yet?"The violent man said looking intently at his former friend, he saw clearly how Genbu gritted his teeth and cleched his fists, the looked straight at Kong?s eyes before saying"The great weapons hidden by history, I want to find them and discover all of their secrets...." he said awaiting for his former leader to explode laughing at his expenses; he remembers it perfectly, Kong being a jackass back then, a funny one that everyone respected and liked but still a complete asshole who would laugh at something that others considered precious if it was funny enough.

"That?s good, with more reason i want you to join me once again, Genbu" the D. boy stated before turning his back on the chameleon-man and start walking."Come aboard my ship, Drawoc...This time I?ll make sure to show you the world I mentioned back then"his words directed at Yawanur as if an electric current was running through his whole body; the feeling that made him follow this man back in the day was coming back thanks to a few words.

"Moooooooooo.....Say yes already, and bring your friends if you want, as long as they are useful Kong won?t mind."this time Seiryuu commented with a smile on her face, she was still kind playful, childish and seductive like Genbu remembered, those two didn?t change at all during the time they were apart.

"By the way...What happened with _the other two_?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie gazed at her reflection in the cracked bathroom mirror of the dilapidated room she had rented, adjusting her brunette wig, styled into a fashionable bob. She wore a leather jacket and pink t-shirt with the word _*Criminal*_ emblazoned across the front, a mini skirt, black leggings and knee high boots. "Live or die?" she asked, sliding the black aviator sunglasses over her nose. It was the eternal question of her business, and one which she liked to ask her targets just before blowing their brains out. 

Annie exited the bathroom and gazed at the triple barreled sniper rifle and dual revolvers on her bed. She holstered the revolvers against her hips, then folded the sniper rifle and slung it across her back. The slave market was filled with all sorts of unsavory types who were always armed to the gills. It would be a simple task to meld in with the crowd and do some  recon. 

_Two years ago...
Annie lay stomach down on a medical table. Her raw and bloody back was covered by blood stained strips of cloth. "Does it hurt?" asked a quivering voice. Annie looked up at the petite raven haired noblegirl who sat by her side. Lucinda Roswald, or "Lucy," as most affectionately called her, was Saint Roswald's second youngest daughter. She had bright blue eyes which radiated a warmth and gentleness that most of her siblings, and especially her father, seemed to lack. Annie thought it over. "On a scale of one to ten I'd rate this a hundred," she said.  

Lucy burst into tears. She clutched Annie's hand. "It's all my fault. If I hadn't made you shoot those apples out of the trees when we were children then father would never have taken you away. You would still be my maid in waiting." 

Annie sighed wearily. She didn't have the heart to tell the girl that she'd take the life of a gunslinger over trying on frilly dresses and going to tea parties.  "It's not your fault. I got myself into this mess."     

Annie's words did little to comfort to Lucy. "I have always considered you the sister I never had. I hope you know that. Never once did I look down on you as a slave or pet."

"Thanks but uh you've got lots of sisters," Annie replied. 

Lucy shrugged. "Yes, but they are all so...so..." 

"They're bitches?"

Lucy broke out into a laugh. Annie chuckled, then winced painfully. There was a knock at the door. Alastar Roswald entered. He glanced from Lucy to Annie. "Something funny?" he asked in a mildly bemused tone. He was a young man in his early twenties, who exuded a commanding presence very much like his father. Lucy quickly clammed up. "Hello brother." 

Alastar frowned as he gazed at Annie's wounds. "I am sorry Annie. I tried to convince my father that this wasn't the right way."  

Lucy crossed her arms indignantly. "Father is so cruel." Alastar patted Lucy on the shoulder. "Hard and inflexible yes, but not cruel," he replied. "Remember my dear sister, our father grew up in the aftermath of the burning of Mariejois, a dangerous time for all of our kind. We Roswald's are one of the few great families left. Father has poured his entire life into restoring the power and influence of not just our family, but all of the world nobility. If he seems cruel it is because he had to be." Alastar's eyes narrowed as he gazed at the floor. "When I become lord I will change the perception of nobles. We can be a force for good in this world. I know it."   

Annie resisted rolling her eyes. She had seen the brutal dark side of the world nobility first hand. It would take more than words to reverse a thousand years of oppression. Still, she admired his optimism.  "I appreciate the visit and the history lesson but honestly I'd like to be alone right now," Annie replied in a tired voice.   

Alastar nodded. "Of course. I just wanted to inform you that I have requested your transfer to my personal security detail. I will be going on a tour of the family's outer blue holdings. Having your eagle eyed presence at my side would be greatly appreciated." Annie nodded, ignoring Lucy's smug gaze. The girl was actually under the impression that the fella had a thing for her. Still, it seemed like an easy enough job. If anything it sounded like a vacation. What could go wrong?

"Looking forward to it," Annie replied. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

*The Unbound*

_With Henrietta..._
The  gazed through the trees at the _Brown Dart_. It hurt him to see such a magnificent ship ruined by such a foul crew, the foulest of whom was currently in the process of dragging a giant wolf across the beach, a brutish woman with fists the size of hamhocks. He could hear the soul of the ship crying out to be freed. It was enough to make him cry. 

"ENOUGH!" he cried. 

The shipwright leaped out into the open. "I will not let you defile this ship any longer!"  He raised both hands into the air. *"Brick Rain!"* Dozens of red bricks materialized high over Henrietta, tumbling towards her. As a brick man he had the power to create bricks of any shape or size. The power seemed mundane enough but when applied properly was a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

*Kyudo Knox. *

He'd finished attaching the claws to the arrows, but wasn't able to make them Snap. He wondered about the anatomy of the creature and figured he would need a couple of bones and elastic to make them snap on impact. He also figured he needed to talk to someone about it. When he was on the Savage Island he remembered he had a bird perched on his shoulder, called Peri. He wished he had someone to bounce his ideas off.

"Hmm? Who said that?" Kyudo asked and turned his head and looked around. "I can hear you! No point hiding from me. Oh I see you now too!"

It was at that point Kyudo bent over to pick up a rock. He felt something whizz by and ricochet off the ground. Kyudo's eyes sharpened as he ran for cover, the distinct sound of bullets tearing through foliage was unmistakable. He took cover behind a large boulder. Clearly whoever was taking the shot must have thought Kyudo was talking to them and not the pet rock he had just discovered..

"Hey! Stop! Stop shooting! I have no interest in you! You don't have a sword!" Kyudo shouted, but there was no response. "I'm already better than you, I don't need to prove it!"

This seemed to anger whoever was in the forest along with him as two shots ricocheted off the boulder. Position locked. Kyudo fired off a Tibula arrow adding spin to it as pirced through a tree and struck where the sniper was. Was. No scream of pain or thud as the body fell to the ground. He was moving, just as Kyudo was. Marksman lesson 101 - after taking a shot, move! The question was, how quiet could he move. Kyudo hid behind a tree, his ear perked. 

Shit, he'd already got into position. OK so he was good, but still not better than him. Kyudo was born for this. But now the two were locked in place. First person to make a sound was dead. The tree Kyudo had hid behind was pretty garbage as far as cover went, the pressure was on him. This is why he hated fighting snipers and other marksmen. It was boring! It was fine for one of them to wiat for the perfect shot but for both of them to do it, just made it a stupid waiting game. Now it was going to be a stupid battle of patience. Thankfully Kyudo had lived on his own since forever and he knew how to wait and do nothing. He pulled out his Ricket arrow that had a curve to it and waited.

He hoped that he didn't fall asleep. He really hated fighting marksmen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2014)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/The Grand Line*

Morning came and with it the arrival of three infamous pirate captains. First came a large viking ship. A tall and muscular viking in chain mail and a crimson cloak disembarked from the ship. The crowds whispered as he passed...
*
Erik the Red 
Captain of the Warbreed  
Bounty: 25,000,000*

Next came an ornate , in the style used by the people of Wano. A female samurai strode gracefully across the gangplank. She wore a round straw hat and white kimono streaked with red flame patterns. Her fiery red hair was tied into a braid which ran the length of her back. The black handles of two dual katana peeked through the folds of her kimono. 
_*
Asami of the Crimson Rain
Captain of the Dragon Clan Pirates  
Bounty: 28,000,000*_

The last to arrive was an ordinary brigantine ship, flying a generic skull and cross bones. A skinny black haired pirate left the ship, the least remarkable looking of the three captains. He wore a travel stained blue captains coat and walked with a slight limp. No one paid him any mind.  

*Billy Bones
Captain of the Jackdaw Pirates 
Bounty: 5,000,000*

Garrick cleared the inn of patrons while Karma planted listening snails in the private room where the  captains would be meeting. Gumiko's static filled voice piped up through their earpieces. _"Here they come,"_ she said. Garrick waited by the door. Only the captains would enter. They were each allowed to leave two subordinates to stand guard outside. He hated this covert ops bullshit. What happened to the day when you could just bash a pirates skull in with no questions asked? The viking captain was the first to enter. He left his axe by the door per the captains agreement. "I require meat and drink!" he roared.  Garrick grit his teeth and forced a smile. "Welcome to the Trelawny Inn." The viking slapped Garrick across the back and laughed. 

Karma showed the viking to the meeting room. The samurai woman bowed towards Garrick as she entered, scarlet eyes scanning everything around her. Her nose wrinkled. "I see that the barbarian has already arrived..." She removed her dual katana and propped them beside the giant axe. Garrick wasn't very impressed with the pipsqueak captain who arrived last. The pirate narrowed his eyes at Garrick. "Do I know you?" 

Garrick shook his head. "No." 

"Hmm...I suppose you just have one of those faces." The pirate casually tossed a flintlock pistol and dagger beside the other weapons. "Well let's get this meeting started," he said with a grin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 15, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey VI]​
The mad cackling of a hyena followed Jimmy as he recklessly flew down the hallway. The two large constrictors lapped on his heels as he ran from them and their concealing fog. Rounding yet another corner Jimmy's eyes pick up on a door in the distance that was rapidly closing in. Using the strength that the Hyena fruit afforded his muscles he inches toward the wall and then showing the agility of a cat he hits all fours on the wall and runs its length up to the door. Reaching it he rebounds off the wall smashing through the door like a wrecking ball. Three Marines, reloading on the other side, are caught off guard as the mass of fur and fangs landed amidst them. Jimmy, now in full on survival mode, is quick to react before the three could fully understand what was going on. The closest marine catches razor like claws across his face and chest; his scream is blotted out as Jimmy sunk his fangs into the next unlucky bastard.

Jaws capable of crushing iron make quick work of muscle and bone and with one powerful bite Jimmy cuts the that Marine's head clean off. It bounces off the ground like a basket ball and through the chaos the last Marine is able to draw a bead on the Hyena Man as he pulled back to his full height. Blood matted fur and deadly clear eyes lock on the marine who suddenly wished that he'd skipped lunch today. "Hu-halt..." the man weakly states, but Jimmy is only pressed by the demand not to comply. Black, bloody lips roll up over two rows of bone crushing razor like teeth. The Marine swallows as Jimmy allowed a low growl to roll from the depths of his stomach. "I-I" the Marine stutters as he tried to still his shaking hand. A low raspy cackle starts, but its quickly cut off as the scarred boa slithers into the room. Jimmy turns his muzzle over his shoulder and gets an idea while the boa rears up like it did in the hall.

The Marine's eyes widen when he sees one of the experiments again, his pistol pulls from Jimmy to the snake and a round is unloaded. On muzzle flash Jimmy is on the move again as the snake shakes the musket ball off. Grabbing the Marine by the arm Jimmy sets himself into a arm drag pulling the Marine toward the boa as he, himself, falls to the ground. The Marine wails with tears in his eyes as he feels his feet leaving the ground. Tumbling head over heels the Marine is caught by the face as the boas tosses its coils over the man. Wails of pain are soon overtaken by the sound of cracking bone. This brings a smile to Jimmy's face, the snake had taken the bait so to say. Bounding back to his feet Jimmy charges in as the snake started to consume the man.

His fangs sink into the snakes spine, just behind the skull and though the boa's scale, bones and muscle were much tougher than human tissues. Jimmy had little trouble biting through. Blood spews from the serpent's wound as Jimmy dug deeper into the reptiles flesh. A sudden pop catches Jimmy's attention and from his peripheral he catches the red hot glow of flame. Jimmy, to his misfortune, had bitten clean through the boa's methane sack. A stray spark from its spinal chord ignites it casting a fireball right in Jimmy's face. A pained howl escapes him as he releases his death grip. Bringing both clawed hands to his face he howls while rocking about. The boa he bitten slowly releases the Marine, dying it tries to ensnare Jimmy but gives up the ghost a moment later as its sister entered the room. Jimmy still in pain doesn't realize it until its almost too late.

Through a part in his fingers, his blurry vision just catches the snakes girth moving toward him. Rolling into the other snake Jimmy avoids the bite that would have ended the fight, but much like the brother the sister had her own quirks. A thunderous snap follows her tail and Jimmy is too dazed to react. In fact he is just pulling himself back to his feet as the tail hits him. More massive than a West Blue Slugger Jimmy can feel his ribs crack while his feet are lifted from the floor. A trail of pained Hyena cackle follows Jimmy as he barrels through wall after wall and hallway after hallway as his speed is slowed to a roll as he skids off the ground and slamming into a final wall. Hurt, dizzy and bloody Jimmy pulls his battered body from the ground. Blood seeps through his clenched teeth as he rose to his knees. Wrapping his arms around his chest he quickly realizes that he had a couple cracked ribs as each breath brought pain. 

Looking around he tries to focus and get rid of the white noise and mental fog, the singed fur and burns could wait for later, he'd have to survive this last obstacle. His ears perk and he lashes out catching a projectile before it could kill him but the numbing sensation causes him to drop it and rather quickly. A snakes fang hits the floor and rolls away, * "Scratch dat, dis 'ere is really bad juju.."* is growled as he pulled himself to his feet. Jimmy reaches for both his knives as the female Boa comes into view. ~

_-Deacon Island, Grand Line_

The massive bone ship known as the Maelstrom lays anchored just off the coast of the Pirate Island of Deacon. A figure moves from the bowls of the massive ship toward the Captains cabin on the upper level of it and there was an urgency about his walk that made the other crew members of the Hydra pirates to step aside as it moved. 

 "If you are going to stand there, at least close the door" Williams gruff voice commanded. Night Raven nods as he stepped into the room as his captain worked on Gwenavire, a former LaSwann Vanguard. The woman's body stiffens as Williams pulls her rips up through her back.  "I have a message." Raven states. Williams merely breaks the woman's bones and doesn't say a word. Gwen bites her lower lip until it bled as her master worked turning her into the monster he wanted her to be.  "Captain?" Williams gaze casts over his shoulder before it returned to the work he was doing. Mending the bone he makes it harder and more dense comparative to iron and other heavy metals. [color-purple] "There can be only one reason that you'd bother me with a message"[/color] Williams bites as he slides the bone back into Gwen's body. Reaching for the base of Gwen's skull he allows his fingers to slip pass her skin.  "What does the Gorosei want this time?" is asked.

Night Raven takes a deep breath,  "They want you to take out a assassin" is replied. Williams fingers slides around bone as an amused look crosses his features.  "Who has those fossil's feathers ruffled this time?',  "Well they call her the High Priestess, but she is also known as Annie 'the Kid'" is stated. Williams' eyes narrow and he pulls his hands from Gwen's body. Turning to Night Raven he almost stands.  "They want me to go after the Assassin of World Nobles?" is questioned aloud as he fully sat back down. A vile grin traced across his face .It was like yesterday, to him at least. The billowing smoke the screams of those of Celestial Blood.  "Its sad that some families made it through my cleansing." Williams muses as he thought of how hard Manfredd Swann fought to save his family. 

 "Captain?" Williams snaps from his daydream, the Burning of Mariejois and all the blood that he and his crew shed. Too bad they sent two Admirals to shut them down. His escape into the New World is the only thing that saved his skin from execution. That and those old wigs offering him his position as Shichibukai.  "Why me? They know how I feel about those slugs." Williams asks, a sour sting to his voice.  "We're the fifth Shichibukai they've asked. No one else cares and they are hoping you are willing to mend your image with the World Nobility." the explanation gets a good laugh from Williams and Gwen even though she was in pain gave a little chuckle over the absurdity of the request.  "Fine, I'd like to meet this Annie anyway, get the word out that I'm looking for her." is stated as he stood.

 "Sir, I'm sure that she'll learn of this if you do that, she may go underground." Williams scratches at his beard.  "Well the chase is always better than the catch, besides. She may come to find me if her sources pick up that I'm looking for her. And that would be even more interesting." Williams replies. Night Raven shakes his head,  "Aye" he muttered walking back out the door. Williams then turns back to Gwen and produces a bone dagger and tosses it to her;  "In bed, and put up more of a fight this time" ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie mixed in with the bustling crowd of the Providence Island slave market. It was the third largest of its kind in the world. She had been to the slave houses of Sabaody and this was nothing like that. No one here pretended or put on airs about the vileness of their business. All the ugliness and cruelty was out in the open for all to see. Most of the slaves sold and bought here often ended up working the fields of wealthy land owners, or as conscripts in some tyrant kings army. They were the lucky one's of course.   

She carefully scanned the area around the central stage. A raised platform was erected beside the stage for VIP's. Annie hoped that was where Roswald's bastard would show his ugly mug. Trumpets sounded as the first group of slaves were ushered onto the stage. One of them was a half giant. He stood nearly eleven feet tall with arms and legs as wide as tree trunks. He looked out defiantly at the crowd, grunting curses. Annie liked him already. A loud voice blared through the speakers. 

*"PRESENTING OUR GENEROUS BENEFACTOR AND PROPRIETOR, WITHOUT WHOM NONE OF THIS WOULD BE POSSIBLE, LORD GARETH ROSWALD!"* 

Annie snorted with laughter. The bastard was no lord and he sure as hell wasn't a Roswald, no matter how hard he wished he was. Gareth appeared at the balcony and waved at the crowd, grinning like a pig in shit. He was flanked on one side by a muscular man in a black tanktop, on the other a short and unassuming man in a purple suit and gold spectacles. Annie honed in on Gareth with her eagle eyes. Just looking at him made the lash marks on her back burn white hot. "Gotcha fella..." she whispered with a smile. This was going to be an easy job after all. 

Suddenly the half giant burst free of his steel shackles. He batted away the guards on stage with a swipe of his massive arms and made a running jump for the platform. "FREEDOM!" he roared. That might've been the end of Gareth right there and then. Annie watched in disbelief as the half giant slammed face first into an invisible barrier of some kind. He went flying towards the crowd, crushing the entire entourage of some low level sultan from Arabasta. The muscular fella who stood beside Gareth leaped from the platform in a flash, his body transforming into sparkling emerald while in mid air. Annie tracked his movements as he drilled the half giant in the face with a missile dropkick, knocking him out cold and generating a crater in the street. The announcer called for calm as dozens of guards swarmed in.

"No one fucks with the Varley Brothers," a man in the crowd declared in awe. "I hear those two boys used to hunt down hundred million bounty pirates just for the fun of it. Everyone fears the big one but I tell ya it's the little dude you gotta look out for."  Annie muttered a curse. Hawkins once told her about these guys. They had nearly captured him back in the day. She spun about and left the slave market. Things just got a lot more complicated.  

_Two years ago...
Annie winced as her mother hugged her tightly. "Still a little too early for hugs mom," Annie grunted. It had been a month since her lashing. The first two weeks were hell, in a way even worse then the lashing itself, laying stomach down in bed and unable to move. The worst of it was having to depend so much on other people. She hated feeling so vulnerable. "Sorry dear," her mother said softly. Emma Clementine was a tall willowy blond, still beautiful despite her years of service to House Roswald, but there was a perpetual sadness in her eyes. She placed her hands on Annie's shoulders. "Are you sure you're ready?"   

Annie nodded. "I'm fine. I can shoot and that's all that matters. Besides I need to get away from this place for awhile." 

"There's so much I want to tell you," Emma replied. She hesitated and glanced down both ends of the corridor. "About your father...and other things." 

Annie didn't know much about her father, but what she did know made her want to put a bullet in his head. "You mean that drunk who abandoned you to slavery? Yeah, thanks but no thanks." 

Neville materialized like a phantom behind Annie's mother. "How are my two favorite ladies today?" he asked in a pleasant voice. Emma jumped in surprise. "Don't startle me like that Neville!" she exclaimed, slapping him on the shoulder. "You almost gave me a heart attack." 

"Apologies," Neville said with a bow. 

Annie chuckled. "We ready to go fella? I'm locked and loaded."  

Neville nodded. "Yes. I'll introduce you to the team." 

Annie kissed her mother on the cheek, the only person in the world that she loved. "See you soon mom. I'll bring you back something nice from the West Blue."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2014)

*Karma W. Razer - TFAJ*


After their introductions they set sail for their newly assigned mission. Seeing the way of thinking Garrick was famous for and the way he treated even his own subordinates, Karma smiled, after all there were chances that his stay in this squad wasgonna be fun. After a few ays of sailing, they reached the island where their targets would arrive; after making the right arrangements, Karma went and changed his clothes; he would be a server of the place, basically the operation would depend on him treating them well and hopefully none of them would be someone he knows from his days as a pirate.

As the promised day arrived, Karma sees an enormous viking entering, he was sure Garrick was dying for the chance to drop the little act and twist the neck of the man. Leading the pirate towards the room, he notices that he had left his weapons at the lounge. Obviously Karma doesn?t have his sword or gun with him, yet that shouldn?t pose a problem for the ensign. Repeating the same process of attending the next captain to enter, a sexy red-haired babe in Razer?s eyes, and with the skinny man who asked the captain about knowing him from somewhere.

"Well this is the room you have requested dear customers"the young marine said politely although the red-head looked at him suspiciously for some reason, not like she could say anything."Would you like something to eat? A drink, maybe?"the blue-haired guy asked, awaiting an answer. Obviously the noisy viking was the first one to talk "I said before, meat and drink!!"he replied. Karma?s golden eyes moved over to the other male of the group.

"Anything is fine" was what he said before the marine would lock his eyes on the woman.

"I would like a tea"although her voice was polite, the tone seemed more like an order.

"Good, I will bring your orders asap"he said before bowing and leaving the room and closing the door." the three targets are in the room and waiting for food....can?t we just enter and get rid of them? "Razer announced and then asked, it could have been equally easy if they had crashed them directly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey VII]​
The large constrictor stops and its tongue flicks about sensing the danger. It was one of those primal instincts and one should never take a cornered animal lightly. It's dead pale eyes locked in place shine with the light and Jimmy too sweated, figuratively. It was coming down to a final confrontation and this was still early game; only Oda knew what else that scientist had up his sleeves. The two large hunting knives are pulled from their sheaths and Jimmy kept his gaze fixed on the Boa but strangely the sound of steel hitting tile echoes down the hallway. The Boa hisses its head darting toward the noise. Jimmy's eyes widen and just for a second he casts his gaze to the floor. There to his left one of his knives gently rocked on the floor. A wave of realization washed over the trapper, he had lost all sensation in his left hand. It was still there and he _could_ move it. But all other sensation was gone and all that was in its place was a cold and numbing sensation. 

This was bad, really bad. If Jimmy couldn't properly use his left hand this fight just infinitely got harder. _ Since when do these snakes even have venom?_ Jimmy thinks while clenching his numb hand into a balled fist. That long black tongue flicked in the air, the boa sensed Jimmy's distress and one could almost see its muscles ripple as it coiled them like a spring. Like a shark smelling blood, the boa knew that Jimmy was in trouble. And wounded prey was always the best prey. Like a wound spring the constrictor flies into action by firing like a piston toward Jimmy. The Hunter has no recourse but to move his frame and allow the snake to plow head long into the wall he was being supported by. On impact the entire wall shook violently as a long portion of the snake ran straight through it. Jimmy tries to capitalize, but again he is caught by that reptilian whip and he is sent spiraling down the hallway. Skipping like a stone over water Jimmy finally come to a rolling stop not thirty feet from where this little fight had started. The fog was gone, but that still didn't make him feel any better.

In fact it kind of made him feel worse. He lost one of his knives and now he knew what a stick felt like. Vowing to never play fetch again he again pulls his battered body up and off the ground and by the time he is able to get his bearings the Boa is free of the wall and gone. * "Naw, where it go?"* Jimmy asks himself as he looked around. Boas that size just couldn't vanish, could they? Jimmy turned to his sense of smell, the boa was definitely still around but with all the scents around him, Jimmy couldn't pin point exactly where. Just lifting his gaze he peers up. The squares there gave him an idea. If he couldn't see the snake, why not make the snake not able to sense him either. Running he bounds off the wall and up into another portion of the ceiling that he fell from earlier. As he crawls in the wall next to where he stood explodes, the boa was just waiting for a move, and as it tore through the wall it misses Jimmy completely. 

Jimmy looks down as the predator's head moves to allow its tongue to have the maximum effectiveness. * "Dat right, look fo ol' Bonecrusher"* is mused. Jimmy was now in the perfect position. Ripping from the ceiling, as the snake passed under him, Jimmy makes a last ditch effort to kill the beast. The Boa, however, too was ready as it's head snaked through the falling debris. It's re-curved teeth slam into Jimmy's left shoulder and with a twist is pulls Jimmy to the ground as coils are pulled around him. 

In the safety of his lab, the scientist watched as one of his masterpieces put the final squeeze on the Unbound Pirate. A smile crept across his face.  "I may have lost one of my specimens, but at least that inbreed Neanderthal is dead." is mused while he tapped at his goggles.  "I wonder if I should dissect her so I can dissect him?" is pondered as he pulled from the scree writing Jimmy off then and there. But on the outside the snake had stopped moving. Jimmy had just in the nick of time got the point of his blade into the eye of the snake, killing it before e it could give him the mother of all bear hugs. Now he was struggling with getting the coils undone. * "Ah gon make hella pair o' boots outta you. You bet'cha."* Jimmy says slightly stressed as he is able to work those teeth from his shoulder. Doing so he could feel the numbing sensation of the venom that was integrated into it. * "Fite it"* is mumbled as one by one he unties himself. 

Minutes later he is at the door to the highly secure room and he looked it up and down but didn't for the life of him know how to get in. * Ah comin' fo you boy-o!"* Jimmy lightly says while tapping the tip of his blade off the sliding door. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2014)

*The Iron Claw Pirates -  Tyrant D. Kong & Co.*

*ARC I: Monster Island Raid*

_*Premonition of Troubles*_​
_

*Ginga Island - 5 days away from the  Red Line, thirteen years ago*

*cough* *cough* Dammit! It seriously hurts, my stomach is aching and saliva is coming from my mouth as I try to stand up again. Right now I am in the middle of my training. My father, Tyrant D. Gaou, is a complete brute as far as I can say; I am only six years old and although I am sure he is holding back - other way he would kill me with one hit - it doesn?t make the punches and kicks less painful. I raise my head to admire him. Long spiky and black hair that reaches allthe way past the mid of his back, his forehead is exposed letting me see a scar product of a fight he is proud about and often tells the story to me before going to sleep. There are lines of red paint horizontally drawn on his cheeks and a big smile is on his lips.

He is tall, I mean like very tall, about 8'86 feet. He has brown skin and a very muscular body that would put even bears to shame. Some times I wonder how was he able to get together with mom who is 5'68 only. I remember well his nickname among the tribe, they call him "Wild Fang" and by his appereance I think there is no need for explanations.



"What?s it Kong? Ya outta steam ?ready?" he asks mockingly. Yeah right, if you were a six-year-old fighting a goddamn monster like yourself you would be in the same situation."Remember this well, my boy. There?s one thing and one thing only in this world that will make you get a definite victory; do ya have any idea of what it is?" i shake my head in negation, what could it be? I?m sure that brains is one, strength is another but....

"Power...It?s not something like mere strength. An overwhelming power that defies all logic and generates destruction. Ripping apart everything this world has settled as natural, if you reach such an overwhelming physical force that not even the laws of humans or beasts can comprehend delivering the most pure chaos, not for bad nor good purposes, but destroying for the sake of destroying. That?s what power is..."

Usually dad was a kind man obsessed with battle, but when he started to spout things like this he would usually be kinda scary.
_
-----------------------------------------------------------
Once again, some memories of the past arrived to his mind during his sleep. Kong looks around his room only to see Seiryuu sleeping next to him on his bed and a hammock next to it where the lizard-man, Genbu, was sleeping too. He lets out a sigh, what were those two doing there? Getting off of the bed he goes out to the deck and looks in the distance. His eyes - five times more powerful than the regular human sight - catch the shadow of an Island they should be reaching first hour in the morning. A weird feeling fill his body as he looks at it, as if something unpleasant was coming.


----------



## DVB (Mar 17, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
New Moon Forest -> Blue Moon Mountain; Blood Moon Island

*
Diego was the second to wake up while the others were still unconscious.He must have been KOed for quite a while. "Lucy? Lucy?" Diego whispered before he saw the woman was standing up right in the bed. "Lucy, are you okay? Did you find out anything?" Diego asked her as he got out of bed. 

He then noticed that there was a walking stick. He went up to look at it. "Wait a minute... this walking stick...the tip is made out of Seastone," Diego pointed out in a hushed voice. He then began to wake everyone up rather slowly. As the others began gathering their stuff, there was still the sounds of fighting. If one looked through the window, they saw that Full Moon City was still safe for the moment, but other towns were a wreck.

"We have to stop this," Diego said as he took the old woman's staff. He had an idea on how he can wound the and end this madness once and for all.

"Lucy, did you get any info that can help?" he asked her.

However, then the old woman began heading toward the door. She felt a tad fearful because she knew who it was. Diego saw the mysterious young man enter. much to the displeasure of the old woman. Diego hid the seastone-tipped cane.

We'll investigate the situation with the wolf and take her home," Heidi said as she was holding the would-be sacrifice in her arms with Peter there nodding. They snuck off, leaving Lucy/Rena and Diego with the mysterious man. He waited to see what would happen, but he got ready to bolt with Lucy. First things would be to kill the wolf.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

The young inventor was still in a state of shock and awe over their find in the pit but it didn't stop her from worrying about Ratchet and her robots.  Luckily for her they had a mind of their own, ones that processed quickly.  Just as GRIMM had gathered the girls up the robots had used their wires to attach to him and each other.  Everything, including her tools, had made it out of the pit they had been in.  “Thank you Oda!”  Tony squealed gathering Ratchet up in her arms and spinning around.

After several moments of accounting for everyone and making sure even Sharky had his land legs moving she was ready to take on the world.  “Okay so apparently the best source of money is that way.”  Tony points in the same direction that GRIMM had been pointing, as if the other two couldn't see the massive arm pointing.  

“It is six clicks that way.”  Tony grinned and grabbed her bag of tools.

“What is a click?”  Kagami asked and Ali shrugged.

“I have no idea but I don't think it is that far.  Maybe over six dunes?”

They all look in that direction and Kagami begins running with the others following her at a more leisurely pace. 



*
TFAJ...

Gumiko...*

The day before had been interesting for Gumiko.  She sighed looking around the room and wrinkling her nose.  The sniper had been able to procure the room she requested but it had taken some convincing of the man that had been using it first.  Apparently for several days as the garbage and filth would attest.  

Hearing a muffled noise, Gumiko looked around and glared.  “I told you to be quiet or next time I will hit one inch over and you won't have to worry about anything anymore.”  Normally she would have asked the guy to leave, maybe even bribed him.  That was until he mentioned that Dave had sent an exceptional beauty and he tried to get a bit to fresh for the young ensign's liking.  It had only taken well placed punch and some rope before he had been subdued.  “Just piss yourself like you did yesterday.”  She grinned and put him to the back of his mind as the captains had entered the room.

“Everything seems quiet at the moment.”  She peered through the scope of her gun and targeted each of the pirates.  Unfortunately the little guy was sitting a little to far forward for her to actually see his head but she was sure Ol'Betsy would make short work of the wood between her and him.  

Their mouths had started moving, unfortunately Gumiko was much to far away to hear anything they said and she didn't know exactly what the Marines were looking for in ways of information.  With her breathing slow it took all of her restraint to not squeeze the trigger of her sniper.  “They are talking now.  Let me know when you want me to fire.  I should be able to take out at least one before they move.  All three if they are slow to react.”  Sitting quietly she sat by the window and waited.



*The Unbound...

Henry...*

The wolf continued to sleep but Henry did have to wonder if it would ever wake up.  The captain had given it one hell of a hit.  But, a deep shrug of her shoulders showed truly how little she cared.  Her only job was to figure out how to get it on the ship and make a cage big enough to hold the damn thing.  It shouldn't be difficult, she would just place it on deck or expand it out the back.  That led to another issue, supplies.

She wasn't overly worried, the forest was right there and it had plenty of trees and it looked like resin probably ran through the veins of one or two.  “Stay!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  Henry laughed at the joke she threw toward the unmoving wolf and turned to head toward the tree line.  Yet before her stood some tiny little pipsqueak yelling about her ship.  Her ship!

“Why you little-” the sentence was cut off midway as the bricks began to rain down around her.  After the first one hit, she was quick to put her armor up.  “Attacking a lady when she wasn't ready?  You need some manners boy!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  She moved to step forward and realized the bricks hadn't fallen haphazardly, they had built a nice tight box around the shipwright.  

Wiping the blood off of her forehead she bent slightly and charged forward.  The bricks were heavy and probably could have restrained someone else.  Yet without some mortar to seal them together it was only like a child pushing over some blocks to Henrietta.  “So lets start with the beginning!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  She charged forward and swung her meaty fist but the man just jumped back and shook his head.  

“You ugly bitch!  You can't even hit me!”  He began to laugh then again summoned bricks to trap her inside.  This time he left the ceiling off and sent even larger bricks raining down on her.  

“Finally, someone with substance!  JAJAJAJAJA!”  She cackled and decided that he was a bit too quick.  She would change into her hybrid form.  “Ari Ari!”  She yelled from behind the wall just as the bricks fell into the opening.  

“That was too easy!”  The young man laughed and shook his head.  “Now to procure that shi-”  The words died on his lips.  

Henrietta came charging out of the walls and slammed her fist into his stomach.  “Lesson one.  Don't try and trap a lady! JAJAJAJAJAJA!”  She watched him fly down the beach from the impact of her fist, sand bellowing around him as he landed.

Rubbing his stomach as he gasped for air the Marine didn't wait to long until he was on his feet and glaring Henry down.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates*

Kagami had collapsed and rolled down a sand dune after trying and failing to climb up the third one. 

"Water...this is the end....my life...over....ugh." Kagami's head flopped down in the sand with the rest of the group catching up a few minutes later and walking past her without a care.

"HEY! Captain dying of thirst here! How can you so callously walk by whilst she is..." A water pouch was thrown to her by Ali, which hit her in the face.

"You'll be fine. The city isn't that far away." Ali said, already used to Kagami's ways.

"uuuuh I'm so tired. GRIMM pick me up!" Kagami cried out as she rolled around on the sand

"NEGATIVE -. Exercise recommended after noting your BMI. Requirements not met for Grand Line navigating." GRIMM said.

Kagami's eyes grew huge and watery. "Tony! Your robot....he's being mean to me! He said I was fat! I'm not fat!"

"He didn't say you were fat, just that you were unhealthy. Really, he's a sweet robot. He's looking out for you!" Tony said stroking the robot's leg affectionately.

Kagami angrily drank the water and got up, trudging behind them.

After a while and more bickering, the group saw the city of Agbraba. The palace was impressive, especially as the sun was setting and it lit up beautifully. The rest of the city became visibly poorer the further away you got from the palace. The group stood on a sand dune, as Kagami slowly crawled up it.

"That's the palace where the Princess lives. It's amazing! " Ali said with glittering eyes and day dreaming about fulfilling his dream.

"Yeah....yeah - it's great." Kagami huffed as she lay down, looking at the stars as they appeared  in the darkening sky. "Bank....where is it?"

Grimm pointed at a building, "Alright - let's go ahead and rob it...." Kagami huffed and rubbed her legs.

"Um, are you sure you want to do that now? I mean wouldn't it be wise to rest or something before you go ahead?" Ali suggested looking at Kagami.

"What you worried for? We have a giant robot now. He's practically invincible see?" Kagami kicked the metal, "totally solid! Those guys have swords and stuff. We have something that fires rockets! Rockets! We're totally good!"

"OK so here's the plan. We smash a window, go inside the bank, break the vault and take the money and then run!" Kagami said believing her plan was fool proof.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 17, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie rubbed her bleary eyes as she gazed at the multiple snail feeds, fifteen in all giving her an intimate view into  Gareth's lavish mansion. It had been all too easy to sprinkle the tiny  recording snails along the high gates surrounding the outer perimeter. The little buggers were trained to infiltrate secure facilities and stay out of sight. They also had some other tricks, but Annie hoped it wouldn't come to that. As far as she could tell Gareth only left the mansion to preside over the daily auctions. He was always accompanied by the Varley Brothers. They practically stuck to the bastard like white on rice, and that right there was the crux of her problem. Annie took a sip of coffee while leafing through their profiles. The Makaosu had spent years compiling dossiers on potential prospects and enemies, the Varley's among them. She could see why the Makaosu had been keeping tabs on them. The brother's were as tough as they came,  ex-bounty hunters turned mercenaries, involved in the toppling of several democratic governments.

Annie leaned back in her chair and sighed, staring hard at the brother's faces. "What am I gonna do with you two?" 

She couldn't just lay back and snipe Gareth from long range,. The fella was religious about avoiding windows, not to mention they were all high grade bulletproof glass, some new shit she had never even seen before. It seemed that the nobles were getting wise to her tactics. Nope, she would have to get up close and personal for this one, which meant tangling directly with the Varley's, not her preferred scenario. Annie turned and stared in disgust at the feed of Gareth's bedroom. He was busy rolling in the sack with two brauds from a high priced bordello in town. Every night it was a different pair of women. Annie mulled it over. The more she considered it the more it made sense, which frightened her. 

"There's gotta be another way..." she groaned, resting her forehead against the edge of the desk. 

She gazed up at the feed again, as Gareth pulled a cat o' nine tails from the bed drawer and began lightly whipping the girls. Annie felt her blood boil. "Oh no you didn't," she muttered through gritted teeth. One way or another she was taking him out tomorrow. 

Annie showed up at the Calico Club early the next morning, dolled up in a pink wig and low cut blouse, playing the naive small town girl with dreams of seeing the world. Gareth seemed to like that type. Maybe because any other woman with half a brain would turn and run the other way at the sight of him. She sauntered up to the burly guards at the entrance and smiled. "So like I heard you guys were hiring?" she asked in a bubbly voice, playfully twirling her pink curls.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook:

The night before.*

Diego had woken up just as Rena had come to her realization of what the 'M' on the letter stood for. He asked if she had found anything - she had to be careful what information she disclosed. Not that she didn't trust Diego - she just didn't trust anyone. He was a nice person; but life happens. A nice person can turn into the most evil, sadistic bastard on the planet and there they are running around with all your sensitive information. 

Fucking people.

"She definitely has something to do with this ritual. Nothing concrete as of yet but if you want to try and find out more then you are welcome to." She looks out the window on Diego's prompt. The night made the fires blaze all the more brighter. People were getting hurt down there, even killed all at the whim of this old lady. By all rights she should just kill her in her sleep. Three sleeping darts at the same time would make it permanent - but without utterly solid evidence she dare not. It could be that the Makaosu agent was using some sort of devil fruit to control her, or maybe it was a simple case of blackmail. She could be innocent in all this - she doubted it but the doubt was still there.

He also pointed out the seastone cane. Seastone? She hadn't heard of it outside of expensive-I-can't-possibly-afford-that jewelry, but it seemed to be of importance to Diego. He didn't seem like the jewelry type - she'd be asking Diego about that later. For now she was in agreement with his statement about needing to do something. If it was up to her she would just bare witness and write about it, but he seemed like the proactive type.

"Well the situation would be totally rendered moot if we could take out that giant." Rena joked. Who in their right might would be willing to take on that....It was then Rena noted the look in his eyes. "I was joking. We're not fighting that thing." she said with her arms crossed, "Look, let's try and go to sleep. We're not fighting anything in our condition ok?"

She sighed. It was only a few hours until sunrise anyway.

*
The next morning.*

Rena woke up to find a tense situation at the doorstep. A man with an odd tattoo. All the way up here? On this island? At this precise moment? Rena didn't believe in coincidences. 

He looked all business. Suit, tie and nice shoes. He was official looking. Rena on the other hand looked like she'd been hit by a tornado, with her hair messed up and bags under her eyes. She was thankfully decent and didn't have anything exposed, except her halitosis and slightly grumpy demeanor.

Even a 5 year old would notice that the Old Lady, Gertrude was shaken by his presence.

Rena peered over her shoulder. 

"Is this guy giving you trouble Granny?" Rena asked sweetly. 

"No dear, he's just...we need to talk in private. Do you mind if we take this outside?" Gertrude asked. Hmmm - how very curious. Rena would certainly try and listen in on this, and posing as a concerned resident of the house would certainly be excused. Still, Rena could tell this man was not to be trifled with. She would have to tread carefully. Thankfully Diego was....somewhere else at the time. Bathroom maybe? Where the hell did he run off to?!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 18, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant IV]​
Grimm trudged to a stop just between Kagami and Ali. Tony stood in front of the giant machine and the group looked down into vast merchant city of Agbraba. In the distance, seemingly cut off from the rest of the city, stood the royal palace. The home of the Princess and Ali's reason for being here and that cave he ran into the Misfits in, in the first place. Grimm internal defenses whirled to life. As a large, complicated machine... Grimm did not like this desert setting, sand was getting into all kinds of places it just shouldn't be. Lucky for Grimm he was made with the epitome of Hadian Technology. All the sand that had been able to seep into his internal workings was sucked up and away toward Grimm's head. Once there is was collected into tubes while his face plate slightly slid away revealing those razor sharp teeth that had only been briefly shown before.

The small group of humans, still talking among themselves, hardly noticed this... until Grimm dumped a small dune of sand on both Ali and Kagami. Kagami, a bit vexed, took it in stride and strolled out of the sand toward the city. Ali on the other hand held out his arms and looked up to the mechanical giant. Abu thought it was funny though, at least until a hat full was dumped on him.    


"Bank....where is it?"


The white haired girl huffed as she bent over on one knee. Grimm merely lifted a large arm and pointed into the city. That was good enough for Kagami as she turned to face the group with her hands on her hips and a wide grin about her face. 

 "Alright - let's go ahead and rob it...." 

Is declared, Grimm look into the winding down city as Ali voiced his concern over just haphazardly trying to rob a bank without as much as an iota of rest. 

"totally solid! Those guys have swords and stuff. We have something that fires rockets! Rockets! We're totally good!"

Grimm looked at the teens as they bickered like a married couple, intrigued over this his sensors kicked in and scanned the two's body and hormone levels. Ali was smitten with the princess and Kagami... well was Kagami... Grimm's analysis provided what  he already thought.

 "Pheromone levels suggests they want to mate, love hotel there."    Grimm states pointing to the more seedy side of Agbraba,   "Rates reasonable. Me Grimm take care of bank. Take only few nanoseconds."  is declared. Leaving both Kagami and Ali flustered with his observation Grimm is off toward the bank. Tony, as Grimm walked off, pointed to both Kagami and Ali,  "Wait, I thought you liked the Princess..." 


Reaching the bank Grimm looks at it, it was fairly large, the royal family banked here... so why wouldn't it, over three stories large. And while he contemplated going through a window like Kagami stated. There were no Grimm sized windows to be found. So Grimm opted to do what he did best. Smash. The south side of the building rocked as Grimm simply walked through it. A night guard on the second level just avoids falling to the ground level as Grimm's head and shoulders walked pass him. Below the other security guard is rocked from a nap he was just starting to enjoy as Grimm's massive form cut through the establishment. Adjusting his head wrap he pulls it from his eyes in time to see... well he didn't know what in the hell that was, but it was going for the vault. Hitting the alarm he pulls his saber and charges after Grimm whose sensors were now scanning what the vault was composed over.

To his delight, it was an alloy. Steel to be exact,   "Me, Grimm MUNCH metal!"  is exclaimed his faceplate completely retracts revealing a mouth full of massive, sharp teeth. His hands easily tear into the stone the door of the vault was set in and with a tug he pulls it free. The guard chasing Grimm shudders as the high pitched sound of steel tearing echoes around the building. "Hu-halt!" he shouts harmlessly hitting Grimm with his weapon, "Yu-your under ah-arrest!" is added as he slammed his blade off Grimm's leg a time or two again. 

Setting the vault back down, Grimm chews up his mouth full of metal and turns to the man, squatting his face lowers so that it is on level with the man. Swallowing the mass of metal he growls after plucking the saber from the man,   "Thanks"  he mutters picking his teeth with the blade,   "Me thought had something in teeth"  is added as he simply thumped the man through the far wall and out into the street. He then promptly eats the weapon before returning his attention to the vault. ~   

_-Blood Moon Island, Blue Moon Mountain_

The man in the suit pushed a lock of hair to the side, looking pass Gertrude he eyes Rena. This look sends a shiver up the reporter's spine. Laying a hand on the older woman's shoulder and lightly pats it,  "Seeing that she is awake, I think that I'll decline the offer. I'll deliver the message in person." the man states. Walking pass Gertrude he is able to see Rena much better now. Slowly he pushes his hand into his dress coat. Rena eyes a strange firearm strapped to his belt as the coat is displaced. A moment later an envelope is produced. For a moment he taps it off his face, just under that sword tattoo he then hands it over to her. It was sealed with an odd wax seal that Gertrude couldn't see. 

Rena eyes it suspiciously while the man took a step back.  "My name is Varek and I deliver that message on the behalf of my master." is stated as he dug in his left pocket. A moment later a strange coin is produced and tossed to Rena, this golden piece looked old, very old with the head of a man she'd never seen on the front and a robbed figure on a boat on the back. Gertrude's eyes widen, "H... he's not here is he?" is asked. She controlled it well, but Rena could tell that this news was more perturbing to her than the man's presence was. Varek just adjusted his tie and ignored the question completely. With a bow he heads toward the door,  "The coin is for safe passage, Lucy" he states with a curt nod,  "Gertrude, have a good morning" and with that he was out the door. 

The message in the envelope was simple, _ I would like to meet you in the western woods Ms. Heartbrook._ 

Nothing more, not even directions to where this person was in the woods or whom they were. But she would realize that location might be easy when she does step out of the house. Because over the western woods a large flock of crows not native to this island circled. Circled over its center.  ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2014)

UC

Winterfall

The newly formed UC part finally arrived at their destination, the recently acquired ship had just barely made it through the rough seas. During the trip a few things became clear, navigating on the fly in the GL would sent them all early to Davy Jones' locker and the ship was going to need some work. More work than the paintjob and getting some kind of topless cowgirl statue as a figure head as Kai suggested. They weren't sure if they meant a West Blue traditionally dressed female or actually some kinda cow/human hybrid but they decided to leave that one alone. 

They would have to address those issues, and would have to do so depleted as this alliance would be without a third. Jake was absent and took some people with him, after word reached him. Though he kept the details to himself, he told them that he'd meet back up with them later but that this situation would only be further complicated if he strolled in with such a big group that already had so much heat on them. Kai, Jackie and the rest of them would travel on, the marines and enemies that pursued them would keep doing so and this should give Jake the freedom he needed to get the job done. 

So when they set foot on the snow covered docks of Winterfall, it would be a party led by The Iron Beauty and The Beastly Behemoth. They would travel with a small group, they needed to leave some manpower behind to guard the ship and be on the lookout. Here in the port the basics could be taken care of, resupplying and repairing the ship but it was a long journey to the capitol where they could take care the bigger items on their wish list. 

Kai had left Ryu in charge of his affairs, he would take Doc and that Nihonese girl with him.  Mito didn't give him much of a choice but Kai wasn't one to push a pretty little thign away. It came with the territory of being a stud. 

Making use of the pelts they picked up on Kaiju, they donned clothing that could withstand the cold winds that plagued the ice road leading to the capitol. When Jackie had selected her teammates, the party hit the road.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

The guards waved Annie and her buxom blond colleague through the front gates. Annie felt like she was going trick or treating, dressed up as some fools idea of a "Sexy Marine," white mini trench coat, cleavage baring blazer and pencil skirt. Annie wore her cap titled to the side, green eyes hidden behind aviator sunglasses. Apparently Gareth was really into roleplaying even more than whipping slaves. "Now when you see his lordship don't look him in the eyes at first. He's very particular about this," Annie's companion reminded her. The woman was dressed as an Arabastian princess, veil, flowing silk garments, the whole nine yards. She glanced Annie up and down as they approached the front door. Without a word she undid the top button of Annie's blazer. "There, much better," she said with a smile. 

"Thanks," Annie declared in mock enthusiasm. 

They were led into the grand foyer of the mansion. Winding marble stairs led to the upper level. In the center was a statue of gold fashioned into Gareth's likeness. Annie made a mental note to blast it to pieces after everything was said and done. "Wow this place is so amazing," she said in an awe inspired voice. In reality old man Roswald's mansion put this hovel to shame. Two black suited guards approached Annie. "Please come with us." 

Annie glanced uncertainly at her companion. "Uh. What's going on?" 

The woman patted Annie on the shoulder. "Oh don't worry dear. You'll get to see his lordship soon enough, but first you need to be broken in."  

"Broken in?" Annie asked nervously, as the guards ushered her down a side hall. This wasn't part of the plan. They reached a door at the end of the hall. One of the guards knocked. Annie narrowed her eyes. She knew this room from the snail feed. 

"Come in," called a gruff voice. 

The guards opened the door. Annie took a wary step into the room, jumping slightly as the door slammed behind her. The elder Varley brother stood by the window, hands crossed behind his back. This was the fella who had clobbered that half giant with just one kick. He turned and glanced appraisingly at her. "One of the many perks of my job," he said with a devilish grin. Definitely not part of the plan, Annie thought.

_2 years ago...
Annie followed Neville into the training yard. Lord Alastar's entire protection team had been assembled, mostly ex-cipher pol and marines. Not a slouch among them. Annie focused on a woman hurling throwing knives at a target dummy with pinpoint accuracy. Her arms moved in a whirl of motion, brow furrowed in concentration. Neville introduced Annie to her. "Annie this is Sabrina Allgood. She will be your partner for the duration of this tour. You'll both be running point together in the field."  

"Howdy," Annie said. She heard of the woman. Rumor had it she was a cipher pol washout who had snapped and murdered her own instructor.  Old man Roswald certainly wasn't particular about the mental stability of his agents as long as they got the job done. Sabrina turned and grinned at Annie, tossing another knife without even looking. The tip of the blade struck the dummy square between the eyes. She held out her hand to Annie. "So you're the Kid huh?"

Annie rolled her eyes as she shook Sabrina's hand. "I hate that nickname." 

"It's better than crazy bitch. That's what my last partner used to call me before I slit his throat," Sabrina replied. She stared flatly at Annie, not letting go of her hand. Sabrina's lips slowly curved into a smile. She burst out laughing. "Just fucking with you." She wrapped an arm around Annie's shoulder. "We're going be good friends you and me."_


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates.*

Kagami looked at Ali, both were utterly red faced at the suggestion.

"Lo-love hotel? I mean...if you even think about it I'm going to grind you up and use you as some sort of....actually I can't think of what to do with that - it's just gross. Why'd you make me think of such nasty things. You're freaking gross!" Kagami said with an astounding leap of logic.

GRIMM was busy...running away? With the cash?

"Hey Tony! Your giant robot has our cash! tell it to stop! Hey robot stop!" Unfortunately there was too much distance between them and GRIMM, plus there was a lot of yelling at the group to stop by guards.

Wait? Guards?

"ooooh kaaaay! I suggest we run like hell. All those in favour say aaaaahhh!"

And Kagami was gone, high tailing it through the city, Ali and Tony in hot pursuit. GRIMM should have been easy to spot - but wasn't!

"I lost the Robot!" Kagami exclaimed.

"How did you manage to lose that huge contraption and....do you know where you're going?" Ali asked as he saw the bank again that they were trying to run from.

"No. No I don't!" Kagami took a sharp right before she was tugged back and pulled to the left.

"I'll lead! We have to be One step..."

"Wait...are you going to start singing?" Kagami asked as his voice started to have that tone to it.

"Uh...well...I ...One step ahead...."

"Oi - stop that! We're not doing a singing routine whilst we are running from the law. Who have swords. And are very big, burly men and...."


[YOUTUBE]TkbOGaJqJmg[/YOUTUBE]

Ali was singing and prancing around whilst dodging lethal blows. Incredibly it was working. He had successfully distracted all the guards and none of them were following the Misfits.

"TONY! WE NEED AN ESCAPE SONG!" Kagami said with sparkling eyes as they headed to the outskirts of the city.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2014)

*Rena*

Scary note was scary. Rena looked at it and froze. 

How the hell did they know she was here. Right here. In this very cabin. At this time? She was being watched? Shit. And they knew her name - her real name. 

"I...I gotta get to that...uh...meeting then.. Excuse me." Rena didn't panic often but when she did, it hit hard. Her backpack was beside her bed, she grabbed it and pushed past the suit and tie and did not even look back. This was unheard of. She was always so careful with leaving no tracks. No trace. Nothing. It's impossible for them to have found her

IMPOSSIBLE.

Her mind raced as fast as her feet down the mountain. The only people that knew she was at that cottage were Diego, Granny and the two girls. Rena was careful to listen out for movement or....something to let her know if they were alerting anyone. 

But then she was unconscious. It could have happened. Gertrude could have told them already. Even so, it didn't make sense because she was surprised to see him. Fearful even. What about the 2 girls? No that didn't fit together either. As for Diego, he was a pirate - why would he call the marines? Nothing made sense. She tumbled down the rest of the mountain, her world spinning in more ways than one. 

She got up, ignoring the cuts and bruises and sped to the docks. She's lifted the log pose from the marine base a while back so she would be ok....but....

her movements slowed down and she walked unaware that there were people around her. More like she didn't care.

Tears rolled down her eyes.

"I can't go on the Grand Line...." she said softly and falling to her knees. It wasn't a lack of confidence or a being pessimistic - she was being realistic; Hell, even optimistic - it was the realisation that she would set sail and....

She pulled the log pose out of her bag. It was still set to Bloodmoon Island.

"FUCK!" she screamed and stood up angrily, she noticed a girl. Pretty (like all the girls seemed to be on the Grand Line) and bright, happy eyes. She needed help. She was on the docks. Maybe she was leaving?

"My name is Lucy. You have to save me, please. There is a monster on this island, a giant that ate a devil fruit and....I'm not safe here." It wasn't a lie, but not exactly the truth either.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2014)

*????|Blood Moon|Grand Line*

*[???, Blood Moon]*​
[The Undertaker is Coming for You]​​
Lucy's eyes met with Jessie's as she pleaded with the purple haired girl. The sense of urgency in Lucy's voice crashed like a thousand tides. But it wasn't the Marines that had found Rena out, no. It was something, someone more scary.

The cawing of a crow in the distance brought Rena's attention back to the Western Forest in the distance. That huge flock was still circling in place like a maelstrom of terror and fear. She is only brought back to the docks by the strumming of a guitar. 

 "♪The shadow of the Undertaker creeps across your floor. Go lock up all your children and paint blood upon your door. These seas are filled with whispers of a man all dressed in black. At the toll of death's knell, he climbs from Hell to drag some poor soul back.♫"

Rena's gaze turned. Behind her a small man, with one leg, sat on a barrel his crutches were propped next to him as he strummed away. He was dressed in a yellow hat and coat and his pants were red pin striped white. A shaggy beard clung to his face as he sung in a horrid tone. Rena didn't know what scared her more. The man's dead black eyes as he turned a gaze to her or his ratty, tattered guitar that had an image of dual swords on it. 

​ 

 "♫The Bible speaks of angels doing service unto the LORD. The Undertaker knows no master. He drinks from any cup poured. Just as banshees wail their warnings that someone that same day will die, the Undertaker states the same and I'll be god damned if he tells a lie♪.

♪Some falsely say that whippoorwills are the harbingers of death. No, it's the Undertaker's murder of crows that'll seize your living breath. You'll see him riding into town all dressed up like a tomb. When you see him that eve on the outbound street, you know some poor soul met their doom.♫"

The man starts to whistle a bit as he strums away a sour grin crosses his lips as he looks to Rena. With a tip of his tattered hat he continues his ballad. 

 "♫The Undertaker raises no hand but all fear him just the same. His presence foretells both blood and death, yet he shoulders not the blame. Like the shadow of the vulture circling blackly overhead, the Undertaker is drawn to death like a knife is drawn to red.♪"

Finishing his devilish song the strange man sets the guitar in his lap and looks to the two girls,  "Hi Lucy." he is stated with a grin. Rena froze, sure she just told this girl her name. But it sent shivers up her spine to hear it roll of this man's tongue.  "The Undertaker's coming for you Lucy. You can't run from him." is added with a grin. A dock hand overhearing the commotion steps in, "Leave these ladies alone buddy." he demands. Turning to Lucy he rubs his chin. "You okay?" is asked as he turned back to the stranger. But instead of the man that was there just a moment before. A large crow stood on the barrel. It cawed loudly before taking to the heavens. The Dock hand returns his attention to Rena, don't let him scare you, the Undertaker is just a legend. A story told as far as anyone can remember." is stated.

Though he did look a little taken by how that one legged man could just vanish like that ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2014)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/The Grand Line*

Garrick cracked his knuckles in response to Karma's question. He reached under the counter and handed Karma his weapons. Garrick of course needed none. "I want to bust on in there too but we've got orders to find out why those scumwads are forming an alliance," he told the impatient ensign. He listened in on the meeting through his earpiece. The voices of the three pirate captains came through loud and clear. 

_The meeting..._ 
Billy glanced at his two fellow captains. "I suppose you both want to know why I've called you here? The three of us are rivals after all. Hell we've certainly tried to kill each other more than enough times." 

"I could have eliminated you anytime I wanted. You have always been nothing more to me than an insignificant fly," Asami replied flatly. Erik roared with laughter. "The samurai has you there little man." 

"I meant you as well barbarian," Asami added, leveling her cold gaze at the viking. 

Erik rose from his chair and roared at her. "Erik the Red will not be disrespected by some Wano scum!" 

Billy raised his hands in the air. "Please. Please. Let's not kill each other before I reveal why I've invited you both here." With some reluctance Erik sat back down. Billy continued, "Now then, the three of us have done pretty well for ourselves but we all know how much more dangerous things have become since the marines stepped up their anti piracy efforts. Times like these, it pays to have powerful friends in high places." Billy reached into his tattered coat pocket and produced a black den den mushi. The snail's eyes popped open and glanced at the three captains in turn. The voice that came out of the snail was deep and slightly muffled. 

*"Welcome fledglings. I have been watching you all for some time now."* 

"Who are you and what do you want?" Asami hissed. 

*"I represent the Makaosu." *

An awkward silence hung in the air. The three captains exchanged wary stares. They had heard rumors of this shadowy organization, whispered of in dark corners. *"I believe the three of you will make most suitable candidates. There are many benefits to joining our cause. For example you wouldn't have to worry about being spied on by undercover marines. Just as you are now."*

_With Garrick and Karma..._
Garrick's eyes widened. Someone had sold them out. "SHOOT!" he screamed at Gumiko through the com. He and Karma rushed towards the meeting room. Suddenly the front entrance exploded inwards. A dozen men armed with rifles and swords burst into the inn. Garrick whirled around to meet them. "You wanted a fight well you got one!" he called out at Karma.

_With Gumiko..._
Gumiko heard the order to fire. Before she could press the trigger, a hail of gunfire tore into her room. Two masked gunmen kicked down the door and took aim at Gumiko. 

"Die marine!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Samuel Varley was only ten when he killed his first man, defending his home from mountain bandits. It wasn't long before he discovered his talent for maiming and brutality. After a brief but very violent stint with the marines he became a mercenary, and not before too long was joined by his younger and arguably more dangerous brother. Together they had bagged hundred million bounty pirates and helped topple kingdoms. Naturally Annie wanted to avoid a direct confrontation with them if at all possible. Annie began hyperventilating as Samuel approached. He stared at her with an annoyed face. "What's wrong?" he asked. Annie's mind raced for an excuse. She needed to stall him long enough to get her guns. "It's just that..." Annie looked down at the floor and began sobbing. She cued up the waterworks. Who knew that crying on command would've turned out to be one of her most valuable talents. "It's my first time," she blurted out. 

Samuel laughed in amusement. "Is that all? Well damn little lady, you don't need to worry about that." He grinned at her. "I promise I'll be gentle." 

Annie took a deep breath and smiled sheepishly. "Okay." She pointed at the bathroom door. "Would you mind if I freshen up?" Samuel nodded. Annie hurried into the bathroom and locked the door shut. If she moved fast enough she could still get at Gareth and slip out into the night. She turned up the faucet all the way. The small window was just large enough for her to fit through. Annie quietly unlatched the window. She slipped through and nimbly made her way up the mossy wall towards the roof. The window to Gareth's room was on the other side of the mansion. By this point he probably had the cat 'o nine tails out. The mental image only spurred her movements. 

She bounded onto the rooftop and pressed a tiny button built into the side of her watch. "C'mon. Hurry up," she muttered. Hawkins had promised her that this would work. The roof shook violently. Annie rolled to the edge as Samuel blasted his way through the layers of marble and wooden beams. Warning alarms blared throughout the grounds. So much for slipping away undetected, Annie thought with a groan. Samuel wiped away the dust from his chest and shoulders. "Where the fuck do you think you're going?"   

Annie shrugged. "Oh you know, just wanted to get some fresh air." She raised her fists and took on a fighting stance, bouncing on the balls of her feet. Samuel roared with laughter. "You can't be serious." He moved in on her but paused at the sound of rockets. He turned, eyes widening as a flying black cylinder slammed into his chest, bowling him over. Annie backed away as the cylinder landed in front of her. With a press of a button the cylinder snapped open, revealing a miniature arsenal inside, most notably her dual revolvers and triple barreled rifle. 

Annie grinned from ear to ear. "Come to mama." She grabbed up her guns and stared at Samuel as he returned to his feet. "Don't worry, I'll be gentle," Annie said.


----------



## DVB (Mar 22, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Blue Moon Mountain -> New Moon Forest; Blood Moon Island

*
Where was Diego D. Seablood indeed? A simple answer to a simple question about a simple man.

He went of to kill the Wolf Giant. 

Armed with the Seastone-tipped cane, he ran over and leaped off of the mountain. Because of the slope, he was close to be able to and land on the wolf. He scaled the mighty beast over to the the head before he impaled it with the seastone-tipped cane, right between the eyes.

"Get everyone out, now! I'm ending this," Diego told Peter and Heidi, who got the last of their sensible forces and got them to evacuate the city in case of need be.

"I'm not afraid of the big bad wolf," Diego said before he leaped off a building and hit the wolf with the stick tip before he jumped off. "Vapor Fist!" Diego shouts as he launches a shockwave at the wolf. It wasn't enough, but Diego realized the wolf was standing up right and if pushed enough, would end up falling into the ocean. With the brain damage it got from the seastone staff having pierced it in the head, it may not be able to resist. 

"Vapor Fist! Vapor Fist! Vapor Fist!" Diego shouted as he threw punch after punch, knocking the giant wolf slightly and keeping him on his toes. He went faster until Diego got an idea. Why not do this at a rapid fire?

He performed a motion with his arms to focus himself before jumped in the air. "All right, new technique!" Diego shouted before he placed his arms back

"Heavy Rain!!"

Diego began firing a gatling gun-like barrage of Vapor Fist attacks at the wolf, causing it to tumble further and further into the ocean before Diego flung the seastone-tipped staff one last time and impaled it, causing enough force for the giant wolfman to sink headfirst into the ocean.

With the seastone nullifying its movements and it slowly sinking into the water, the sea claimed the monster wolf that terrorized Blood Moon Island for decades.

Diego took breaths as the populace saw that the massive wolf of lore was not only real, but has been slain by the young pirate. Diego made his way down as he caught his breath. He saw Peter and Heidi and smiled at them.

"What happened to Buck and Olga?" he asked. Aggie, who was also safe, pointed to them. She was safely reunited with her parents. Olga and Buck killed one another. Diego sighed before he shook his head. Extremities were destined to destroy one another. The people celebrated and cheered that the nightmare was over. Diego was tossed into the air a few times before he snuck off, letting the sensible members like Peter and Heidi take credit. He walked off from the crowd and approached a tailor and requested a flag and some sails. Having saved the town from the wolf, it was free of charge. 

Diego smiled and hoped Lucy was okay. Once the sail and flag was done, he needed to head out and find some more nakama. But right now, it was time to relax a bit. The Marines would probably come to restore order and take credit no doubt.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[Arc II, Winterfall. The Snowcapped Kingdom]​
Jackie stood at the tip of the bow of the Paramecia the ship that Dianna had afforded from Hector. They had docked at a strange winter island that had snowcapped mountains and if one were to believe their very eyes what appeared to be a large ice covered pyramid in the distance. Jackie folded her arms under her breast as she thought on the implications of what they were seeing. More often than not, pyramids were build in more dry climates. It made it easier to quarry and actually set the stone. This had to be the work of a power that was older than the people that lived here or so was her thought. Looking over to Dianna who was now dressed in warm pelts that they had gather back on 'Monster' island. She looked at Jackie with that what are you thinking look. 

 "Here, I don't want you catching your death of cold now." is stated like a nag as she held up a coat that was fashioned for her. Apparently this Doc fellow had a few skills to his name, like being able to fashion cloths.  "I'm not cold mom" is replied in a huffed manner as he hopped down to the deck as they dropped anchor. Dianna rolled her lips and still held the coat out. Pulling the coat from her she draped it over her shoulders,  "You do know, that the beast in me don't allow me to get cold, I am very hot natured which is why I wear breeze friendly clothing." she states handing it over to Xifeng who looked like she was about to freeze her boobs off. 

 "Fine" is muttered as the blonde shoved her hands into her pockets. Scarlet, as per the norm, was now on Jackie's side arms wrapped around her thigh. The woman rolled her eyes. But she did see remind her of her sister, Leeann. A sisterly smile just momentarily slips over Jackie's features. Kneeling she looks at the girl.  "It'll be safer for you to stay here with Xifeng.." her voice trailed to a blank as she looked to Ryu.  "Well, Xifeng will keep you safe while we're exploring the island. It's too cold for you to be wandering around with us. And we don't know how long it'll take to adjust to this islands magnetic field." is added. Scarlet nods, but hugs Jackie before taking the Witch Doctor's hand,  "Keep her safe from that lecher." is ordered. Xifeng merely nods there was no worry there. 

Kai was already on the gangplank waiting for her and the group she selected to disembark. The iron eater had Doc with him as well as the Nihonese woman. Looked like she could get them in trouble, lucky se was sticking to Kai like flies to shit. Jackie didn't really have to choose a party, Dianna was already at her side. She looked to the rest of the people that they had saved. Jake, Hector and a few more had parted ways with them on a separate vessel this ship held with a promise that he'd return when he was finished. Jackie wasn't too sure though. Not that she didn't trust the man. She didn't trust this sea. There was no real guarantee that they'd live through another island hop much less what they may find here. Her gaze filled most of the crew with fear, though Gemma seemed indifferent.  "You can come too, if you want." she states as she turned toward Kai who was already making his way down to the snow and ice covered harbor.

 "Here we go again" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey VIII, Things that go BOOM!]​
Jimmy was just about to turn to go and find someone and forcefully make them help him into the lab when the large double doors slowly rumbled open. Taken by the turn of fortune the eternally paranoid Jimmy took this with all the grain of an empty bottle of salt. * "Wat dis 'bout?"* he asks while his better working arm brought its clawed hand to his chin. Rubbing at the fur there his eyes narrowed. Something was definitely off even as the scientist that beckoned him from within did say he was going to make him pay. Maybe the eel had a spine after all. * "You in trouble naw boy-o!"* Jimmy declares not knowing that he was walking into the mad scientist's trap. Spinning his blade the Hyena-man starts to make his move to enter the lab when a shrill bark catches his attention.

The Jackdango that he'd saved earlier barreled down the hallway followed by a monstrous cat creature. A radioactive hiss followed as the oversized tom cat chased the small pup pass Jimmy and into the lab. * "Hold on naw!"* Jimmy yells a hand firing out as he made a break for the door. He didn't want his pup to be eaten, not after all he went through keeping it alive up to this point. But as he approached the threshold of the lab the sensors had picked up on the floor being walked on and the large sliding doors slam shut sealing the two animals inside. Jimmy, still running, slams headlong into the door and rebound off it and rolling back into the hallway. * "Oww"* is mumbled as he rubbed his snout. 

-DOOOOOOM!-

* "Pup?"* but before Jimmy could contemplate the compound shaking explosion the entire hallway rumbled and caved in on itself. Eyes wide Jimmy on instinct draws himself into a ball as the scientist made his break deeper into the depths of the forest. Looking for safety among the savagery. ~

_-A short time later_

The dust settles, but the debris is far from done moving. Jimmy; crushed, brushed, battered and bloody pulled himself from the wreckage. Blood seeped pass his gritted canines. Deep in the pit of his stomach an animalistic growl rumbled even as blood flowed into his eyes and from his nose and other wounds. On unsteady legs he takes a step forward. Snorting a skull full of blood form his sinuses he stumbles onto weakened knees. The swimming head, blurry vision nor the battered bones were going to deter him as he forced himself back to his feet. Fur matted with blood rustles under the movement of his muscles as he again stumbles forward deeper into the ruins of the lab. Step by step blood stained the ground as he walked. He'd likely die from this, but he'd be damned if he was going to allow that  poindexter, city slicker have the final word. Much less make it through this. If he was going to that great bayou in the sky or the burning one in hell he'd be damned if he was going to do it on a empty stomach.

Hitting the boundary between the destroyed wall and the forest Jimmy brings his head to the heavens and howled with a cackling laughter. It boomed after the scientist as he ran. He looked back just briefly. There was no way. 

* "You dun gon 'n' made ol' Bonecrusher mad naw. You dun fo' boy-o you bet'cah!"* he roars at the top of his lungs. * "Ah eat 'im real gud, fo you pup. You bet'cha"* is lowly growled as he turned to the forest. Jimmy falls to all fours as he took in a hard breath. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 24, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie took aim at Samuel with her revolvers, warily circling him. He stared bemusedly at her. "You think those pea shooters will have any affect on me?" His body transformed into jagged emerald. Samuel rapped a fist against his broad crystalline chest. "My body is even tougher than steel. You're not breaking through this." Annie shrugged. "We'll see..." she replied coyly.  

She opened fire with a thunderous salvo. As expected her bullets bounced right off his emerald skin.  Samuel quickly closed the distance between them, putting on a burst of incredible speed. Annie slowed down her perception of time. From her perspective he appeared  to be moving frame by frame, winding up to blast her with a shoulder tackle. "Emerald Crush!" Time sped up suddenly as Annie narrowly avoided the blow. She could feel the powerful air pressure generated by the momentum of his attack. Even a glancing hit from one of those would put her on queer street. He came at her again. Annie nimbly avoided each of his punches and kicks by a hairs breadth. He had a fairly predictable attack pattern thankfully. Suddenly he ducked low, changing levels and sweeping her legs out from under her. Maybe she was the one who was being predictable. Annie spun violently in mid air and fell onto her back. Her eyes widened as two emerald fists descended. She yanked the metal canister hanging off her belt and thrust it upwards, one of those new toys Hawkins had made for her. The canister popped open like an umbrella, encasing Annie within a metal dome. Samuel left two fists sized dents in the dome. "You think hiding in this tin can will save you?!" he screamed, raining down blow after blow. Samuel grunted with effort as he dug his emerald fingers into the metal and pried the thick sheets apart. He paused and did a double take as he saw the hole leading to the floor below. 

"Gotcha!" Annie leaped upwards from the edge of the roof. *"Gel Round!"* she cried. The miniature shells exploded into a mass of gelatinous goop. Samuel got a face full of it. The gel expanded and solidified around his face, filling up his nose and mouth. Samuel clawed at the substance. Annie could barely make out his muffled cries of bloody murder, but she got the gist of it. She thumbed two side buttons along her revolvers and took aim. The barrels spun about rapidly, becoming a blur. *"Vulcan Round!"* Annie cried. Two lances of white hot flame shot out of the barrels, exploding against Samuel's chest and sending him flying like a ragdoll. The recoil sent Annie stumbling backwards. She dropped the revolvers. "Shit that's hot!" The barrels glowed orange from the heat. She definitely had to fine tune the settings with Hawkins. Annie gingerly picked up the revolvers then dropped through the hole. She raced down the winding corridors, following her mental map of the mansion. Annie rounded a corner and broke to halt. The younger Varley brother stood guard in front of Gareth's bedroom. He was nothing like Samuel, short and slightly pudgy, neatly pressed suit and tie. Annie fired off a round. She slowed down her perception of time and watched as the bullet ricocheted off some sort of invisible barrier. "You're not breaking through this," he said with a smirk.

"That's what your brother said," Annie countered. She eyed the floor where he stood and smiled. "Did you know that I seeded this place with monitor snails? They're crawling all through the walls, and the floors." 

"So what?" 

"They're also rigged to explode."  

A chorus of snail chimes rang out in unison. The floor under the younger brother's feet blew apart into pieces, sending him plummeting to the floor below. Annie waved at where the barrier had been. She smiled as she felt nothing but air. With a laugh she plucked a grenade from her belt and tossed it below, leaping towards the door to Gareth's bedroom. "Fire in the hole!" Annie crashed through the door and rolled to a halt, leveling her revolvers. The whore she had arrived with screamed like a lunatic and bolted half naked out of the bed. Gareth stood huddled in the corner, cat o' nine tails in one hand. Annie ripped off her pink wig and shook her blond locks free. "YOU!" he cried.  

Annie smiled. "Me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

A chill ran up the marine scientist's spine as he heard Jimmy's predatory howl. He had been so sure that the explosion had done the savage in. "This is not possible!" he raged, spittle flying from his mouth. All his years of work for naught. Dr. Stein would have his hide. He stumbled his way through the lush jungle foliage, hoping that he was heading the right way towards the dock. It was rare that he ever ventured so far from the compound. He produced a den den mushi from his pocket. "This is Dr. Hugo Damask, chief science officer of Reasearch Station G1. I am initiating a code red!" he called. "I repeat, code red!"  They could suffer the loss of the base and the men (f there were any still alive), even the specimens. The poneglyph itself was the most important thing, and thankfully it was nigh indestructible.  

Sabrina ran her hands along the smooth ebony surface of the poneglyph. She had no idea what the symbols meant,  but just staring at them seemed to convey a sense of power and mystery. The marines had gone to great lenghts to protect this thing. So it was obviously important. Which meant it could also be important to her. Beautiful isn't it?" said a familiar voice. Sabrina jumped in surprise as Zash walked up beside her. There weren't many who could sneak up on her undetected. His face was stained with blood, even more so than usual. In his right hand he gripped the severed head of some poor bastard. 

"Making friends I see," she muttered sarcastically. 

"I believe he was the commander of this base. He put up a good fight." 

He tossed aside the severed head and walked up to the poneglyph, staring hard at the symbols. He frowned slightly and turned towards Sabrina. "Can you read this?" 

"It's a grocery list from one thousand years ago. How the fuck should I know," Sabrina retorted.  

Zash grinned and scratched crimson smeared chin. "We'll have to find someone who can read these symbols. Perhaps one of the scientists."

Sabrina thought of Hawthorne. She would have to let him out of the void soon. It was that or death. "Maybe..." Suddenly the room was bathed in the pulsating wash of red warning lights. A female electronic voice sounded throughout the compound. *"Code red initiated." * Sabrina's eyes widened as a  screen in the center of the room lit up with a countdown. They only had ten seconds left. Sabrina and Zash exchanged looks. He didn't appear rattled in the slightest. Instinctively she dove towards her shadow. 

The explosion obliterated the compound. An orange fireball could be seen all the way down the coastline. All that remained was a mountain of flaming debris and rubble, the charred remains of creatures better left to fantasy then reality. Beneath it all stood the poneglyph, not even a sctratch on the prisitne surface. A bare wisp of a shadowy tendril slithered out of the wreckage. As it cleared the debris field, parts of the shadow began to reform and expand. Within minutes it took on the outline and profile of Sabrina. A hand reached out of the shadow. Sabrina clawed her way  out of the living darkness, hacking violently, face lined with soot and ash. She pulled another figure with her, but it was't Zash. Sabrina stooped over Hawthorne's unconscious body and checked his pulse. The fool was still alive. Sabrina surveyed the destruction. She probably couldn't say the same for Zash. No one could've survived that blast directly.  

"So long captain," she said with a smirk.

_A year ago...
The other nobles rushed into the medical bay. They gasped in shock as they saw Hawthorne standing over their obese relative. She lay still on the table, eyes wide, tongue lolling out out the corner of her mouth. Sabrina stood off to the side, dressed as a nurse. She wore a surgical mask over her face. "What happened to our dear cousin Theodora?!" an older noblewoman cried shrilly.  Hawthorne bowed his head low. "She suffered a massive coronary. I am sorry but I was unable to revive her." 

"Your job is too prevent this sort of thing from happening. It is what you were trained for!" the noblewoman stammered. Hawthorne gave no reply, meekly staring at the floor. Sabrina prayed that the coward wouldn't crack under the pressure. The noblewoman turned her beady little eyes onto Sabrina. "And who is this?" 

Hawthorne quickly piped up. "Ah. This is Nurse Goodall she is my new assistant. She arrived for duty just before the Buster Call. Such ill timing." 

The noblewoman took a deep breath, calming herself. "There will be consequences for this doctor." She waved a hand at her dead cousin. "And do cover her up for Oda's sake."   

Sabrina supressed a grin as the nobles marched out the medical bay. As soon as the door slammed shut she whirled on Hawthorne. "I can't believe that actually worked. I liked that Nurse Goodall bit," she said with a laugh. Hawthorne became ghostly pale as he covered the woman in a blanket. "You made me kill her," he said in a quivering voice. "I swore an oath to save life, not take it." Sabrina grabbed him by the throat and slammed him against a wall. "I did what I had to do to survive. Just like you will if you don't want those bastards to hang you." She gazed out the porthole. Soon they'd be reaching the gates of justice. After that there was no return. "Now you're going to help me get the hell off this ship." _


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2014)

*The Misfit Pirates...

Tony...*

This trip with Kagami had been a real eye opener for Tony.  She hadn't even thought that people might sing while trying to escape the law.  Yet here they were listening to Ali belting a pretty catchy tune while the guards tried to catch him.  So catchy that she found herself humming it and dancing a little.  That was until they came upon the most unexpected thing, a junk yard.

?Kagami!  Look!?  Tony squealed almost as excited as when they met Grimm, almost.  ?We probably don't need the money if I have this!?  Taking off she began touring the massive lot.  There wasn't a lot of mechanical devices but there was a lot of metal and lots of metal meant lots of things can be made.  ?So should I start making things??

The pair may not have been together very long but Kagami already knew that there would be no point in arguing with the inventor.  She had already begun gathering the things that she needed.  Giving a shrug Kagami sat down and looked at her nails, and waited.

?I need one of these...?  Tony muttered grabbing pieces of scrap.  Broken swords, old pots, even food garbage was used as fuel and lubrication for the moving parts.  ?You need to put this long pole...?  The inventor was in a whole different world now that her juices started flowing.  ?No!  In the hole!?  She used her hands to indicate how the pole was to fit into the pile of junk that was now beginning to look a lot like a camel, or several camels since her bots were helping her build too.  ?Don't forget to split the toes.?  She began to hum the catchy tune and continued to build.


*
TFAJ...

Gumiko...*

?SHOOT!?  The word was bellowed into Gumiko's ear by her captain.  Screamed seemed more like it and though he was definitely exuberant in these types of circumstances he wouldn't allow everyone in the city know unless something had gone seriously wrong.  The sniper squeezed the trigger of her rifle but she didn't get to see what happened to her shot.  Didn't know if it went right between the eyes of her mark or flew off to the heavens.

Right now her biggest concern was the bullets flying at her, not away from her.  ?Shit!?  She dived behind the bed and scrambled across the floor.  Sniping was Gumiko's forte not close up fighting.  Sure she had taken the guy out yesterday but he was half drunk and unarmed.  These men seemed fairly sober and heavily armed.  Not in her favor at all.

?Get her!?  The other man yelled, their guns firing after her.  

Moments later silence reigned in the room, the only thing that was heard was the reloading of guns and the breaths of the men.  Then 'POW!'  Gumiko shot from under the bed, dropping one of the men as his foot exploded into a bloody mist.  He began to scream and hold onto his leg while his companion jumped onto a chair.  

?Can't see my feet now can you??  He once again began to unload his gun on the bed that Gumiko was hiding behind.

*
The Unbound...

Henry...*

?That ship is too good for the likes of you!?  The marine attempted to bellow while clutching his stomach.  There was no doubt the punch hurt as the bellow came out more like gasps.  ?DIE!?  He screamed, this time is voice echoing.  ?Brick Rifle!?  He pointed his arm toward Henry and began firing bricks like bullets.

?I wouldn't let scum like you touch that ship!   JAJAJAJAJAJA!?  Henry called back to him and began to charge forward.  She was able to dodge most of the bricks, swerving from side to side, jumping or diving below them.  Though some did make contact, fortunately for Henrietta her ant armor gave her protection and the bricks bounced off leaving only scratches or dents.   ?Lesson number two!  Don't ever hit a lady!   JAJAJAJAJAJA!?  The shipwright began to punch out at the man using what was now four arms.

Each hit caused the marine to stagger backward but he wasn't finished yet.  ?Ultimate brick!?  He screamed and above Henry formed a massive gray brick.  ?Down bitch!?

The brick plummeted to the ground just as Henry looked up.  A second later it crashed, landing flat against the sand with her underneath it.  

?I told you I wouldn't let you touch that ship again.?  The other shipwright wiped at the blood dripping from his nose and mouth and began to stagger toward, what he deemed was his new ship.  He hadn't gotten very far before he heard movement behind him, something in the sand.  Turning he was able to see his own brick crashing into him.

?Lesson number three.  Abusing a lady will get you killed.   JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!?  Henry stood laughing as she looked at the big square of rock, with only two feet sticking out from under it.  Changing back to her human form she spit at the brick and moved back to the ship to get it fixed up and ready.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 25, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Winterfall - Pyramid - Bazaar

The desperate farmers that were preparing to set out for a hunting trip had ended up in the bazaar, one of the largest rooms in this pyramid that functioned as a gigantic market place. Countless stands and tents littered the place, grouped based on what they sold and specialized in. These days the prices were soaring skyhigh with the ever increased taxes and how difficult it was to remain warm and comfortable with the low temperatures. 

As a result the bazaar wasn't bustling with activity as it once was, people were cold and terrified as guards stalked the bazaar. They were there primarily to keep the peace, crime was running rampant with people so desperate. 

The farmers had their guard up, as they made it to the artisan district. They had taken stuff from the farms with them, mostly broken, like carts and tools and were looking to have a craftsman built a wagon out of that could hold up during the dangerous trip up to the mountains. They had no money left, but managed to sneak some products from the farm with them they would barter with. Their search led them to a stand that seemed a little off, a few sticks holding a canvas up.... As if it was ready to get picked up and taken off, within a second, if need be. 

But what drew them here was the wooden horse with a child on it, it apparently was a cart but it moved around as if it was an actual horse. A craftsman that could make something like that, for the prizes the kid on it was shouting out, had to be awesome. It was too good to resist and so they turned to the big bellied pink skinned workman. He was a member of one of the South Blue goblin species. Him and the kids that he had running around his shop were eager to do the job. It never got that far though, the royal guards arrived on the scene. They had caught wind of the illegal activities of the farmers, and how they had taken materials and produce that belonged to the pharoah and came to arrest them. 

Chaos erupted, the farmers tried to escape but were roughly put to ground by the muscled guards dressed in the animal shaped masks. One of the farmers glanced up, to look at the stand of the workman. It was gone, so was he and the kids, all that was left behind was a big log where the horse had been a minute ago. "Where are the materials?" The guard asked of him. The items they had sneaked out of the farms were gone as well.

--------

Not far from there

"Sheesh that was close Marek, we just barely managed to grab that shit while everyone was distracted."

The big bellied, pink skinned goblin had reverted to his true self, the pintsized pink goblin that he really was. Not much older or bigger than the kids he ran with, these orphaned brats ran hustles like these. Using Marek's DF abilities to draw customers in and then running off without delivering or sell them just a bunch of crap animated with those DF powers that would last until Marek would use his powers on something else. 

Currently he had turned the cart the farmers brought with them into a horse, which they rode towards freedom. Sweet, glorious freedom!

"Things are getting crazy with the pharoah, nevermind freezing our asses off..... It's getting hard to just keep our bellies full."

------------

Winterfall

Nile road

The party consisting out of the captains Jackie and Kai who brought Doc, Mito, Dianna and Gemma with them. It was quite a trip, it would've been several hours at least under normal conditions but they were about 45 minutes on the road when the weather took a turn for the worse and they had to push on through a full on blizzard. 

What they didn't know was that these in these troubled times on Winterfall, the tribes in the mountains would come down and raid the travelers and caravans on this road. It wasn't the party that got ambushed though, but as they rounded one of the bends on the road, they walked right into a raid.

A caravan had rounded the wagons and were trying to hold off their attackers, it started relatively simple. When the weather turned, a group of Ice Stalkers tribe members jumped on the caravan they were following from afar. They could never take advantage of the element of surprise though as a group of a rival tribe budded in on their action. The Demon Rabbits couldn't resit the easy prey, and loudly attacked the caravan and got them to raise their defenses. Catching them off guard was impossible now, and so it turned into a threeway battle. 

Which turned into a fourway as the UC walked in on them, though unsure of what was going on, the distressed traders spotted them and called to their fellow travelers. With kids and elders among those trapped in the battle, it felt like the right thing to help them and so the UC stepped in and made short work of the dozen or so tribesmen that they ran off. 

Grateful for the help, as soon as the danger had passed and the weather improved to go with it, the traders offered the UC a ride on their carriages and within a few hours they arrived at the capitol. It turned out that the massive pyramid at the center of the island was the capitol, and after a thorough inspection the UC was let inside. They didn't particularly seemed interested in who they were, otherwise they most likely would have been in trouble considering they were wanted men.

They focused on the goods of the traders, taking more than a liberal share of it as taxation before they were allowed to pass on.

The UC were directed to the bazaar, where they were told they should be able to find whatever they needed and so they started their search. They were looking for a navigator and workmen they could hire to work on their ship. Though Kai had been eyeing something else, a task he had bestowed upon his young squire Ryu.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant V, Arabian Nights?]​









​
A small man riding  a camel stops in the middle of the sandy street. Peering over his shoulder he looks to the reader and grins while sliding down the neck of the beast. With a double eyebrow bump he pulls a string that leads to his pack animal. With a puff of smoke and explosion of twine a stand appears. 

"Ahh! Salam and good evening to you worthy friend."

He says with a preposterous grin and bowing "Please, come closer... closer..." 

-Reader puts nose in book-

"TOO CLOSE!, A LITTLE TOO CLOSE!" 

"Ah, there welcome to UGH!"

A large metallic foot slams down on him picking up sand and rock as it leaves. Rebounding from the large impact the merchants's beard is squished and his clothing is wrinkled. "I am OKAY!" is muttered as his camel rolled its eyes.

Tearing through the street with money... vault in hand...arm Grimm looks back,  "Who he talk to? Better Question... why all people sing here?" the machine asks as he turned another corner knocking a two story house over in the process as he ran from the royal guards. Then suddenly as if he just thought of it he stops causing the street he was on to shake.  "Wait, why Grimm run?" he asks looking back to the guards that were in hot pursuit. On his internal H.U.D. the last of his two Rockets was a flashing hollow symbol that finally blinked red and filled in with gray.  "Bingo!" 

His free arm falls to his left leg as it opens to show the dual weapon. Pulling it free he takes aim on the guards who are now themselves trying to stop,  "Me Grimm try new strategy" with a whirl of the internal engines the two rockets fire off toward the guards.

_-Junk Yard_ 

Kagami watched as Tony put together animatronic camels all the while she spewed all manner of things that could be considered very sexual innuendos but before the girl could capitalize on her friend's absent mindedness a huge explosion rocks the city in the background and a funneling Mushroom Cloud reaches for the heavens. Ali's eyes widen, that was a little too close to the palace, but from here it'd be impossible to make it before guards swarmed the place.

 "You should followed Grimm" A moment later the giant Robot enters the salvage yard and drops the vault of money almost on Kagami.. a crash diet as it may have been.  "Me approve of spot, me hungry" is added as he dug a hand into the refuse around them. That face plate slides away revealing his metal munching teeth.  "What Tony doinging?" is asked between grinding bites.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]​
The fight was quick, brutal and decisive the clans that had tried to take the Caravan were routed. From the top of snow coved hills another tribe looked down on. White beards whipped about in the wind as the leader of the party scratched at his covered chin.  "Gorbash, what can you see?" the stout man asks while propping a massive battle ax on his shoulder. These were the Winterfall Dwarves. A race long thought to be extinct as only three tribes remained. They, however, are far from dead and gone, many years ago they went underground and built massive complexes closer to the geothermal warmth of the island. 

A younger looking dwarf pulled a pair of intricate binoculars from his face and looks back to the elder,  "It's hard to tell Carolinus, the wagons are covered and the strangers that just appeared are very strong" is stated as he turned his attention back to the road below. Carolinus pats his beard then turns to his comrades in arms. All who brandish all sorts of nasty weapons like axes and swords.  "You four, go back to Mt. Silverthorn and await further orders, Gorbash you and Smrgol are coming with me.",  "And where are we going?" a much older looking Dwarf asks. Dressed like a Viking he leaned on his large double headed ax instead of carrying it.  His one good eye looks down on the road as he yawned,  "I doubt they have anything but baubles, nothing of value to us, those caravans only show up once a lunar cycle and that is still a fortnight away." is stated.

Carolinus looks back to his old friend,  "I am not interested in the merchants, it are the strangers that have taken my eye" he states watching as the trail of wagons rode toward the giant pyramid.  "So, we are to go into that hell again?" is asked.  "Yes Gorbash, this time, however, we may accomplish more than finding a people on the verge of death." ~

_-Inside the Great Pyramid_

It took some talking, and Dianna batting her eyelashes, but the Unnamed Crew was granted access to the large structure without tax, though Jackie found it appalling just how heavily the poor merchants were treated and taxed.  "You should have allowed me to take care of it Dianna." Jackie muttered crossing her arms over her chest,  "If I'd done that Jackie, we'd still be fighting right now.",  "I like to fight, there is nothing wrong with a good scrap before lunch, gives you more of an appetite.",  "Which as a Behemoth-Woman you really don't need help with Jackie...",  "What are you trying to say?" is asked as she and Dianna paused. The blonde stuck her tongue out.

 "That you like my cooking more than anyone else." 

In short time, with the help of a few locals, the UC came upon the bazaar. If one could call it that. What would normally be a bustling place of business thronged with people was more like a used Flea Market that had seen better days. People walked along bundled to stay warm while they tried to haggle for goods. That is when it hit Jackie, it was about as cold in here as it was outside, which struck her as strange. Not as strange as the looks that the UC got, well not the UC specifically. More like the men were all gawking at Jackie, it had been years its seemed since they saw a woman showing any type of skin, much less as much as Jackie was showing off now. It was far too cold for their women.

Elbows nudge men as the crew went along seeing if they could find anyone that could help them out with their ship among other things. 

Stroking his chin Doc walks up to a pretty little thing selling clothing wares,  "Hi, my name is John Henry Holiday and I wonder miss... would you like to pose for my magazine?" a large burly bear of a man stepped in beside her, "My daughter isn't interested."

 "Oh my~"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]



[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]

The expectation that their heavy winter cloaks could be taken off while in the city was quickly pushed aside. It was about as cold in here sheltered from the elements as it was outside. Kai patted his stomach, which despite him being in wintergear, was still exposed. With pecs like that that it was a crime to tuck those things away after all. Beneath that work of art was his secret though, that furnace that was a result of his DF was helping him keep warm. 

Inspiration struck him, but just as he was about to suggest to keep the ladies warm with his body temperature, Jackie took charge and got them focused on business. Outside of the cold, this place was just downright depressing. Misery was in the air and the visitors felt that the sooner they could head back to the port, the better. After Kai's suggestion to find a navigator who belonged to some kinda tribe that was supposed to exist in this area, based on the fact they needed a three boobed crewmate, they all agreed that they should split up.

Team Jackie was going to take care of the navigator, and actually find someone based on their qualifications and not the amount of boobage. 

"That left Kai with finding some smelly old dudes with tools or some shit." 

"You know you're talking outloud right?"

"....Yeah....."There was a lot of heavy sighing around that. 

----------

Later

Team Jackie

"How does one find something in this fleamarket." She sighed exasperatedly. Dianna didn't respond, just sighed and wiped her brow. This place was a nighmare, she had half a mind to just let Jackie work her behemothian (She just coined that) magic on this place, just so that it would be gone and they could move on with their lives already. 

"What are you travelers looking for?"

"If one other snake oil salesman or meat on a stick vender tries to...." Surprisingly it was Dianna that was about to go behemoth on this bitch as the the mustached stranger stumbled back.

"My apologies madam, I did not want to come across as one of the countless leeches here that will try to lure you to their meat stands or sell you their ratskin purses...... I actually am something more of a specialist that deals with travelers, always curious to see what those from beyond this island have to offer." While his words disarmed the situation somewhat, just for the sake he broke a trend but his movement unsettled them. He wiggled his way in between them and seemed to eye them from head to toe, focusing intently on Gemma and just as Jackie was about to throttle him he yelled out.

"Fabolous!" I never imagined I would see one with my own eyes. The mysterious android stood perfectly still with an emotionless expression. 

"You are aware this is a machine, right?" He asked the others, an annoyed yes and the motion that Jackie was about to flick him away like a flea had him show his cards. 

"Are you aware that this....."

*"She." *

"Ahem....Are you aware she is a World Government experiment, most likely just a poor soul once that has been transformed into a machine." The exact details on how she came to be had been unknown to the crew. "And while I never seen one like this before, I just so happen to have some items in my collections that were made for a model like this...... If you are willing to part with some coin, I would be more than willing to...."

"Pass, we have no interest."Jackie had enough of this weasel, he seemed to have a keen eye under that monocle, if he could discern Gemma's nature like that but there was something off about this dude.

She went and turned, only to turn back when she heard the distinct sound of a throat being squeezed and a mouth struggling to draw breath. 

"Where are the items, I would like to trade them for them." Gemma had grabbed him, something inside her compelled her to get the items he spoke of. Was it to learn more about who she had been and where she came from, and this being the closest thing to a clue? "How about the air around you, I will trade you that for the items."

"She's a tough negotiator." Dianna commented.

And as the trader nodded furiously, Jackie agreed with a smile. "I like her style."

While gasping for air on his knees, he directed him towards his stall where he would get them the items. Little did they know, while the man and this entire situation was part of an elaborate scheme by an unseen pupeteer pulling at their strings, back at his place of business they would have the bad luck of running into the wrong damned soul at the wrong time. 

------------

With team Kai

"Are you kidding me." They had struck out for the umpteenth time now, apparently every tooljockey that wasn't using his hammer to pick his own nose wasn't at the bazaar. They kept hearing that they were working on some job and whoever was left at the shop didn't share much in the way of details. 

*"Oi, you dumb out of towner!" *A drunk, peglegged worker yelled at Kai. "That bitch way up at the top and her husband took all of the workers that actually could do something with their hands."
_
"Hey, hey, don't talk about the pharoah and the queen like that." _Another worker tried to shush him and nervously glanced around to make sure the royal guards weren't about to pop up. 
*
"Oh, shut up you coward." *The drunk yelled back. "*It's because of pussies like you that the pharoah is taking what little we have and using it to built a statue tall enough to reach this ceiling."* He pointed at the painted ceiling high above them.* "While we are shivering in the cold, starving.....They are taking the coin out of pockets to built that statue out of gold, silver, diamonds..... The madness!"*

"Did you say gold and silver?" That caught his attention alright." That ceiling must be at least....30 feet high......"

"Sir, I'm a professional hero..... Direct me to this statue please and I'll do some hero stuff."

In the crowd around them, a group of kids listened intently. "Marek, what do you think about looking into this?"

-------------------

The Weasel's Den

Of course this was not an official title, it would do, as far as Jackie and co were concerned. A tent that was filled to the brim with all kinds of exotic items and had a single man inside before the trader and Team Jackie stepped in. The man looked up as they entered. "I thought I told you to clean off the Hadesian snake gauntlets.... Nevermind, go and grab that white chest I told you about." 

There was a brief silence as the man glanced at the party the trader had brought with him, they had piqued his curiosity. He dropped the seashell scrolls he had in his hands and gave them a look over until he realized the trader was still staring at him. Considering that the man who this face belonged to, was stuffed in the container those gauntlets the trader spoke off, this impostor had something of a problem. He had stolen his appearance, but not his memories. But over the years he had mastered the art of improvisation for situations like these. "Those were behind with those green boxes right?"

"Green boxes? What the.... Oh nevermind I'll get it myself." As expected, with the annoynce he was already displaying he was too impatient to wait or focus too much on the imposter and pushed past him. Moving to grab that chest himself. The imposter, Bluebeard, moved towards the back with the intention to discreetly listen in the conversation. 

The trader came back with the chest, but before it could be opened they were interrupted. Masked men, apparently the royal guard, stepped inside and several of them started riffling through the merchandise despire the trader's objections while their leader eyed the people. "Shut up you worm, we're here to collect the taxes." His eye had fallen on the women. "Such nice pelts, I have never seen such exotic patterns and colors." 

"I feel like the vizier would be happy to present the queen with them, and I'm sure that we'll find something to do with the pretty little things that will be left uncovered behind." The fool was drooling behind his mask, thinking of what he was going to do with Jackie and her guys after they had dragged these exotic beauties back to their compound.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Gareth raised the cat 'o nine tails at Annie. "Don't you dare take a step closer!" he screamed. The command was almost enough to make her laugh. As if he could ever threaten her with that thing again. "I owe you this," Annie said. With a single shot she sent the whip flying from his grasp. Gareth cried out in pain and grasped his bloody hand, now short a pinkie. "You think you can shoot the son of Saint Bartholomew Roswald and get away with it?!" 

Annie kicked Gareth's feet out from under him. She yanked him up by the hair and pressed the revolver against his temple. "You're nothing but a bastard. The old man doesn't even care enough about you to let you bear his last name. Me killing you would just be undoing his drunken mistake." Now came the most important question. She leaned in and whispered into his ear... 

"Live or die?"   

"That's a better question for your dear old mother."

Annie cracked him across the jaw with the butt end of the revolver. "Wanna repeat that?" Gareth went sprawling to the lush carpeted floor. Blood oozed from his mouth. He turned about and flashed a bloody smile at Annie. "Lord Roswald had your mother locked up in chains after you began assassinating nobles. If you kill any member of the Roswald Family...even a bastard, then he will have her hanged." Gareth spit a glob of blood and laughed. "So what will it be gunslinger? Live or die?"   

His words were like a punch to the gut. She took aim at Gareth. Every fiber in her being screamed to blow his brains out. An image of her mother's smiling face flashed before her eyes, so kind and gentle, even after years of toil and sacrifice. Annie took a forceful breath and lowered the revolver. The room filled with guards. She made no move to fight or escape. Samuel Varley entered, chest blackened from the attack Annie had hit him with. He stared bloody murder at Annie. 

"Take her to the pit!" Gareth exclaimed, climbing to his feet. He scooped up the cat 'o nine tails with his good hand and pointed it at Annie. "Now I get to finish what I started." 

_Two years ago...
Annie and Sabrina stood watch as a procession of lesser members of House Roswald boarded the family yacht. A hefer of a noblewoman waddled past Annie, ripping into a giant turkey drumstick. "We have to spend a year sailing with these people," Annie remarked glumly. Lord Alastar's tour of the outer blues would take them to nearly a hundred islands in total. Old man Roswald wanted his eldest son to get acquainted with the family's holdings. 

"If we sink I'm using that woman as a floatation device," Sabrina replied with a smirk.   

Annie chuckled. For someone with a reputation as an unstable psycho Sabrina seemed like a cool chick. Annie frowned as she saw Gareth sauntering towards her, grinning smugly. He spoke in a haughty tone, as if he was a full blooded Roswald. "I was shocked when I heard that you would be protecting my lord brother. A slave who needs to be whipped is one not fit for duty." He narrowed his eyes sternly at Annie. "A dozen lashes weren't enough if you ask me but I hope that they taught you the error of your ways." Annie made no response as her right hand drifted to the grip of her revolver.  

"What's going on here?" a voice interjected. 

They all bent to one knee as Alastar approached, flanked by Neville. Gareth pointed at Annie. "Brother, is it wise to have her in your security detail? I fear for your safety with such an unstable woman guarding you." Alastar glanced at Annie and smiled. "Annie has my full confidence. I will sleep much better at night knowing that her eagle eyes are on the watch." He clapped Gareth on the back. "I have some things in my carriage which need to be loaded onto the ship. Be a good sport and take care of it." Annie stuck her tongue out at Gareth as he skulked away. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/The Grand Line*

The snipers bullet tore a hole through Asami's straw hat, barely missing the side of her head. Asami tossed aside her hat and shook loose her flaming red hair. The tips of her crimson locks rose up into a mass of writhing Medusa like tendrils. "Treachery," she hissed. 

*"Eliminate the marines and you will be deemed worthy to join the Makaosu,"* declared the mysterious voice from the den den mushi.  

"We will crush them!" Erik roared.

"Shouldn't be too difficult," Billy replied with a mischievous grin.  

_With Garrick and Karma... _
The entrance hall of the inn erupted into chaos as the unknown assailants stormed through the front door. Garrick grabbed a nearby chair and flung it like a missile at two rifleman. The wood exploded into splinters, barreling them over like nine pins. Garrick closed in before they could recover and lifted them them into the air by their scrawny necks. "Now this is more like it!" He smashed their heads together. The skull crunching impact was like music to his ears. Garrick narrowed his eyes at the circular patch sewn into their uniforms, bearing the insignia of a golden cup. 

"Never seen that before," he grumbled, hurling their lifeless bodies away.   

Suddenly the door to the meeting room exploded outward. Erik stormed through, followed closely by Asami. Garrick honed in on the viking captain. They charged each other like enraged elephants, knocking over anything and anyone in their wake. Meanwhile Asami made a beeline towards Karma, scooping up her dual katana with her wild tendrils of hair. She could make her hair as soft as silk or as tough as steel, extending the strands to nearly any length imaginable. This unique power, combined with her sword mastery, had earned her the nickname, "Asami of the Crimson Rain." 

_At the Harbor_
The forward cannons of the _*Dark Justice*_ roared to life as she pounced in on the three pirate ships at anchor. Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens paced back and forth along the deck, barking commands, exhorting the crew to work like a well oiled machine. She did her best to mask her nervousness. This was her first time commanding the _*Dark Justice*_. She wanted to prove to Garrick that she was more than just a desk jockey. Clemens smiled as the first salvo obliterated the main mast of the Crimson Rain ship. They had caught the pirates unawares just as planned. Not that this would've been a fair fight anyway. It was a rare vessel that could tangle with the latest generation of buster call warships. 

"Alright. Turn us about and give them a look at our broadside!"  

"Aye aye!" cried the helmsman, spinning the massive wheel. 

Clemens gripped the railing as they swung sharply about. Three decks of gunports slid open, revealing the menacing 48 pounders. "FIRE!" Clemens exclaimed. Cannonballs rained from the sky, blowing open gigantic holes in the hulls of the Warbreed viking ship and the Crimson Mist ship. Clemens let up a cheer. "That's how it's done boys. Now let's finish them!"

"Ship's sighted!" cried a voice. 

Clemens glanced towards the horizon. Three black hulled warships appeared in the distance. They each flew identical flags, emblazoned with a golden cup. She didn't recognize the insignia. Any questions of their intentions were erased the moment the ship in the lead opened fire. The _ *Dark Justice*_ trembled as the cannonballs impacted against the steel reinforced Adam wood hull. Clemens ordered the helmsman to turn about and engage. It was time to see what this ship was really capable of.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates.*

Kagami nodded as she saw the mushroom cloud. It was like she was watching a movie, because that couldn't possibly be real. She didn't just see a mushroom cloud coming from the city. The very loud noise and the warm and unnatural wind that flew by her confirmed that, yes, it was real.

The captain turned and walked to the robot, doing her best to climb on top of the behemoth with a metal pole. She sat down on it's shoulder.

"Grimm, you and I need to talk. You see that mass of buildings over there? That's called a city. In a city, there are people. They live in the buildings. Now, I'm not the smartest and so I'm quite prone to doing silly things. But I'd never blow up part of a city!" Kagami said irately but then paused.

"Well, maybe if it was a city of ducks. Or if the city had pissed me off. Or like....if there was a reaaaaly good reason. But Grimm, I'm going to guess that you ddn't have a reaaallllly good reason. And so for that I'm going to hit you with this pole, which was a bitch to get up, so just stand still and take your punishment."

Kagami raised the pole over her head, lost balance and promptly fell head first into some sand. She got up immediately.

"Right, so long as you learned your lesson. I've been a good captain. Yes. Yes I have." Kagami said dusting herself off proudly.

"You think that's enough? I mean that's a huge portion of the city and..." Ali protested at the half assed reprimand

"Hush, hush. We just totally broke into a bank. Actually we pretty much took the bank with us, but the point is, we have oodles of cash now! It'll look super awesome if you come in riding a giant robot and yo throw money at people because you are like, the Prince Ali of...um....Transylvania! Yeah! That totally sounds bad ass!" 

Ali wasn't so sure, but Kagami's eyes shone bright and there was clearly no stopping her now. "Oh my god, we have so much to do, for the effect to be greatest, we gotta have the parade tomorrow morning! That way, ali will be the saviour from this crazy destruction! It's bulletproof!!!" Kagami yelled as she sped into town and with her wads of cash, began hiring all sorts of people for the parade.

*Next morning.*

"OK gang! Here's the plan! We go into town. I've got the best musicians money can buy at midnight in a city I don't know, who speak a language I don't know. Same goes for the dancers and the animals. And this is what you're going to wear Ali! Everyone else, you know what you have to do!"

And so the preparations were complete and the parade headed into town. It went absolutely perfectly in Kagami's head, but then everything did - the reality of the situation was quite different.

The parade rolled out, lead by the musicians who were wore panchos, sombreros and sported mustaches the size of a small housecat. They strummed their brand of music as Ali, trying to look ass regal as possible in a bright white suit, sparkly gloves and a white fedora, rode on top of GRIMM who stomped through the city in a T-Rex form.

The dancing girls were the local strippers and prostitutes, that were looking a little worse for wear and the animals was a plague of crazy ass monkeys that ran around the city throwing poop on everyone. Kagami ran around telling the people how awesome Ali of Transylvania was, as GRIMM prepared to distribute the bags of cash, in only the way he could.  Ali wondered how this could get any worse. Kagami though, saw this:

[YOUTUBE]aEryAoLfnAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]​
Jackie glare impassively at the salesman as he tried to work his ill magic on the group. Did _she_ know Gemma wasn't completely human. Of course she did. She did after all have the enhanced senses of the Behemoth. The smell of mechanics and oil was the dead give away. Jackie's lips curled with frustration,  "Pass, we have not interest in your second rate salvage." Jackie mutters with a vile, venom filled, hiss as she turned from the man. Dianna rolled her eyes as the man hunched over defeated. He was sure that he'd had them hook line and sinker. Turning he comes face to face with Gemma. He had done a very dangerous thing. He had garnered her undivided attention upon mentioning items that were made for her model. 

Steely fingers warp around his throat  "Gha!" the man struggles against the machine. But for all his movement and attempts Gemma was litter deterred in her efforts.  With a vice like grip she pulls the man from his feet and some inches off the ground. "Where are the items, I would like to trade them for them." Gemma's request was more of an on the spot demand of her prisoner. Both Jackie and Dianna turn back to the pair as they hear him struggle to draw even the faintest of breaths. "How about the air around you, I will trade you that for the items."

It was now Dianna that folder her arms under her ample bosom,  "She's a tough negotiator, in fact she kind of reminds me of someone." those clear blue eyes turn to Jackie. Looking over the situation she walked abreast of Dianna.  "I like her style, it has a certain familiar flare to it." Jackie says agreeing with Dianna. The blonde rolled her eyes at the comment,  "Of course it does." it was like Gemma had ripped a page out of Jackie's play book. That or they had similar playing styles. Both being monsters and all. The merchant's feet kick as he struggled to breath.  "D-Deal!" he exclaims with an exasperated cough. 

Upon hearing it Gemma relinquished her death grip on his throat. The man piles onto the ground like a house of cards. A hand fires to his neck as he hunched over on his knees and he coughed like a mad man as he gasped at the air, drinking it down like it was a sweet drink of nectar. Sweat beading on his brow he points a shaky hand at his stall. With a whooping cough he musters  "This way" as he pushed up on his knee with a hand to get back to his feet. The group follow behind the man as he lead the way. 

_-Weasels Tent_

Upon entering, Jackie finds herself curious as to what this man had. Her eyes narrow on the disguised Bluebeard, the scent of blood was fresh on him and this immediately threw up red flags. Of course Jackie being a Roberts she wasn't easy to alarm. She just went about her business and browsed the man's wares as the Merchant argues with the man who he thinks is his assistant. After a short back and forth the man stammers that he'd get the box as Bluebeard slinked off so he could eavesdrop on what was to be said. Jackie is looking over a strange serpentine blade as the man walks back with the a fore mentioned white chest. Jackie's eyes narrow and her lips curled to a scowl. It was also trimmed with blue, a clear indication that it was once Marine in nature. But again, Jackie composes herself. Of course it would prove much harder to do so in the moments to come.

Setting the box down the Merchant starts to speak, but before he could even open his mouth several men enter the tent. Mask adorned their faces. But the Merchant clearly recognized them as they started to go through his things grabbing stuff at whim. "Shut up you worm, we're here to collect the taxes." the leader barks when the Merchant began to protest a bit too much. The man bites his lips and backs down. Even as a weasel this got Jackie's ire up, how heavily did they tax these poor people. Putting the blade down she turns as the captain started to eye Dianna and Gemma, more specifically the pelts they wore. "Such nice pelts, I have never seen such exotic patterns and colors."  is stated as he brought a hand up to that mask. 

It shakes a bit as a wide smile forms under it, "I feel like the vizier would be happy to present the queen with them, and I'm sure that we'll find something to do with the pretty little things that will be left uncovered behind." Jackie's eyes grew blood shot at the thought. But before she could even move Dianna already had. Frustrated with this place beyond words she is the one that bucked up to the slob of a man. Her bosom knocking him a step or two back.  "Excuse *ME*!? What did you say?" she demands. The captain blinks then starts to fume. Reaching down he pulls a sickle sword off his belt,  "Well have those pelts and you three for this indignation!" he roars as he brandished his blade. 

A placid grin fell over Jackie's lips while she leaned the small of her back on the table. It was rare for Dianna to get riled to the point of action, this was going to be good. Dianna huffs and closes her eyes while she pushed her glasses up the bridge of her nose.  "I do believe its time" she calmly states as she pushed her hands inside the pelts she wore. A moment later a strange baton like weapon is pulled. With a flick it extends. Tapping the blade with its tip she sends several thousand volts of electricity through the man.  "For a lesson in elegant death" those crystal blue eyes open. 

Outside of the tent people stop and look as the sounds of a fight erupt from with in. The tarp rustles from the war and soon a pair of Royal Guards come stumbling from within. Dianna, in hot pursuit. is the next to exit. Weapon drawn she slams it across the mask of the first guard she see. An electrical current wraps his body as the mask shatters into thousands of pieces. Dianna then pauses just a minute as her eye fall on a small group of the guards, seemed they worked enforce when they shook the shop keeps down for taxes.  "May I join the dance?" Jackie asks stepping out into the bazaar. Looking back Dianna winked,  "Sure" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey IX, Welcome to the Jungle!]​
The ground ripped to shreds under claw as Jimmy tore through the forest. Eyes blood shot with anger he pounced off trees just to pick up more speed. His cackle of mad laughter filled the deadly playground as he charged head long into the dense underbelly of the Jungle. He didn't know how much of a head start the scientist had on him, and in ways it didn't matter. All that did matter, as he left a trail of blood in his wake, was getting his paws on the man. And making him pay real, real good for what he'd done to Jimmy and his pup. Animals hiss and growl as they are passed by, by the rabid animal. Some pick up on the scent of the blood and the more balsy predators too give chase enticed by the promise of an easy meal. 

Deeper into the forest the man ran, panicked beyond words. He, in his panic, had lost his way. The dock he was heading for should be getting close, or so he hoped. It had to be. He overlooked the entire construction of this death trap Island and where were the posted guards? They couldn't have all been eaten, they get replaced ever few days. Eyes widen as he searches for a beach line and the dock that would promise the safety of a ship. With determination he pulls that briefcase to his chest like it were his child and when the cackling laughter reaches him his mouth drops in shock, it seemed to come from everywhere. His head twist back and forth as he looked around for the infernal laughter's source. 

 "Stay back you foul beast, you dearly don't know just how important I am, how valued my research is to this world!" his voice rang across the tree line, but he got nothing in return. Sweat rolled down his face and slowly as not to draw attention he starts to walk and inch through the trees. He had to be getting close, he couldn't die here. Not on this island in the middle of nowhere. Taking shallow breaths he steps from the jungle and onto a sandy ground. Water stretched before the man and relief washed over his face. He was close, down a few hundred yards to his left was the harbor he sought and the ship and Marines that would ferry him to the safety of the sea. He, however, doesn't get the first step toward safety as Jimmy tore from the jungle.

Landing he skids around in front of the man a jagged grin spread across his face, * "Got'cha"* is cackled with a snap of his teeth. The man yells and takes as step back, then as if Oda himself answered the scientist's prayers a jaguar leaps from behind him passing over his head. The black cat lands on Jimmy and the two animals roll in the sand nipping and biting at one another,  "Kill him, kill HIM!" is yelled as the scientist's eyes look toward the boat,  "Over here!" is shouted toward the Marines as he waved his hand in the air to get their attention. They, were either  too far away or cared not as they continued to go about their job keeping the boat secure.  "For the love" the man laments as he turns his attention back to the fight. 

Dark blood covered the sand and slowly Jimmy pulled his muzzle from the Jaguar's stomach. Matted fur and bared fangs painted Jimmy little more than a nightmare on legs. A low rumbling laughter follows Jimmy as he stalks forward. * "Ah got you boy-o it all over naw you bet'cha"* is stated as he backed the man back toward the jungle.  "You, you can't kill me here, I'm too important!" is declared a second time as if it was going to make a difference. * "Ah dun know 'bout all dat, ol' Bonecrusher gonna make it special dough. He gonna treat you real gud you bet'cha. Dat a promise city slicker. You gon pray dat I killed you 'ere."* Jimmy states as he stood to his feet. His boots drag the sand as he pushed a clawed paw toward the scientist.  "What are you going to do to me?" Jimmy grinned flashing those deadly teeth and again that hyena laugh rolled, * "Gon do de best Ah can"* is stated as he pounced. It was time to return to the ship. ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2014)

*Kyudo Knoxx*

He was content on waiting it out. He could silently eat the fruit in front of him, which would also rehydrate him somewhat, but as per usual the forest would not let them play this game of patience. He heard a thunder of footsteps approaching.

This was a good thing and a bad thing. On one hand he could cover the sound he would make by moving through that. On the other it was unlikely that these things were friendly. Kyudo's eyes picked up on what they were. Large baboons. Quite a few of them. He looked at his rock. "Don't worry, I'll keep you safe."

He waited until their screams and their unsubtle way of moving were close enough. Kyudo knew that the Sniper would want the kill and wasn't going to let some stupid monkeys kill him. Assumption though would kill him faster than the bullet, so Knoxx ran as the beasts were almost on top of him. One actually was on top of him and trying to...do...something. 

"Gah!" Knoxx strangled out as the baboon gripped his waist and started humping at his ass. If he were the sniper, this would be a good shot. Movement hindered and distracted, he would go for the headshot. He really hoped he was right. Knoxx jumped up just as the gunshot fired and felt the searing pain of a bullet pierce his right cheek but not before the baboon's head exploded and the thing fell limp.

"Ouch, ouch. ouch. That hurts." Knoxx said evenly, grimacing before drawing an arrow whilst rolling and firing it where the gun shot had fired. Nothing but leaves being pierced, but he had a lock on him. Headed west on top of the trees. He kept one ear out for them and his eyes on the baboons. Three of them jumped at him.

"You seem to be moving a little slowly." Knoxx said, his eyes wide as two arrows were already in his hand, his bow drawn and ready to fire. He released the string and the arrows each found their mark, one in the eyes, one in the mouth. He dodged the last one, side stepping and drew an arrow firing it into the baboons ear from the side. 

"See, speak and hear no evil." He said rather smugly before limping away to the side again before another gunshot fired. He'd fired a few shots at him and still no kill. Definitely a single shot sniper and the sniper in question had a decent reload speed, but still not as fast as drawing an arrow. It was a powerful gun, his ass could attest to that. His cover though was superior and that was his main advantage.

"OK so let's see how you fair against this." Knoxx said pulling out the explosive arrow and fired it into the trees based on his last known position.

*BOOM!*

A huge amount of branches and leaves fell from the trees and caught them on fire. The blast had stunned the sniper some and Knoxx now had a clear shot, one that he did not hesitate to take. 

" I really hate fighting gunmen." Knoxx grumbled and fired a shot straight into the chest of the sniper, killing him instantly. No chance to make him scream. "Bastard."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie squinted at the harsh light generated by the powerful overhead lamp. Beads of sweat poured down her brow, stinging her eyes. She was suspended upright by steel chains. The shackles binding her wrists were encrusted in layers of dried crimson, now joined by her own. Gareth paced back and forth in front of her, holding a cattle prod in one hand. There was a wild light in his eyes, cheeks flushed bright red, as if the very act of torture itself gave him a physical rush. "Where is Jim Hawkins' base of operations?"     

Annie mulled it over. "Raftel...or was it the moon."

The cattle prod sizzled to life. Annie screamed as Gareth jabbed her in the stomach. Thousands of volts of electricity surged through her body. For a moment she felt her consciousness waver. Annie grit her teeth and willed herself to stay alert. She wouldn't give him the satisfaction. "Wrong answer!" Gareth snarled, retracting the prod. Annie flashed him a smile. "Thanks, that really cleared up my sinuses." 

Gareth's whirling fist made impact against her temple. The punch sent Annie reeling. Her vision doubled, filling with exploding coronas of light. "You call that a punch? I've been walloped harder during pillow fights," Annie grunted. Gareth wound up for another haymaker. He stopped himself short and took a deep breath. "I see what you are doing," he said with a knowing smirk. "This is an attempt to vex me to the point that I kill you. Then my father will punish me for not sending you back to him alive."   

"You got me fella," Annie replied. He was actually way off the mark. The thought hadn't even crossed her mind. She just liked pissing him off. 

Gareth reached into his vest pocket and produced an old tarot card bearing the mark of the high priestess. "What is the significance of this card?" 

Annie shrugged. "I like to read fortunes on the side. It's just a hobby." 

Gareth grabbed a fistful of her blond locks and pressed the card against the side of her face. "What do you know of the Makaosu?" he shouted. 

"Makawhat? Are they a new boy band or something?"  

Gareth flung away the card and thumbed the switch of the prod. Annie's screams filled the room. This time she couldn't help it as she blacked out for a few seconds. Annie blinked rapidly as her vision regained focus. Her nose wrinkled at the smell of sizzling flesh. Oh yeah that's me, she realized. Gareth took a step back and stared hard at Annie. "Everyone has their limits, even you."

"I'll die before you break me," Annie shot back. 

The chamber door swung open. The younger Varley brother wheeled in a cart filled with all manner of knives, wrenches and other ominous looking tools. There was even a blow torch. "We shall see," Gareth remarked.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2014)

*Rena*

She had to remember how to breathe as the strange singer sang words that seemed to pierce her soul. Creepy guys everywhere on this island. Even the dock hand that suddenly turned up to lend her aid - though a nice man, Rena was on full alert at the timely intervention. She was aware of the trust trap; one person harasses someone, the other saves her and thus a trust is set up that would ordinarily take quite a while to build up. From there on in one has a great platform to explot said victim. 

Rena wondered about the Undertaker. Certainly an ominous name; that old singer seemed to be a messenger. Or perhaps he was the Undertaker himself. She kept as many possibilities open as possible. Of course, getting her rational mind to identify more of those possibilities was proving to be quite the task.

She smiled at the dock hand, "Thank you for your intervention, I've had a bit of a rough day and crazy old coots are the last thing I needed to deal with." she said with a forced, yet believable, chuckle. "I've learned not to take lightly things of myth and legend.....though an island in the sky might be a little far beyond my open mindedness. What can you tell me about this Undertaker. I take it he isn't trying to find a date?"

Rena wondered what had become of Diego, Olga and Heidi. She couldn't give a shit about the others, especially that marine. Which did promptly remind her that she needed to get off the island, 

"Say you don't happen to know anyone who has access to a  log pose that's already been set to this island do you?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]



[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]

Team Kai and The Golden Feast

It didn't take much for the old drunk to get him to lead them to royal workshop. Down here at the basement projects for the royal family was being worked on, in the past the commissions were constructed here but the group laid eyes on a sad sight here. People were being worked to death, menacing masked guards oversaw them. The statue stood out, but there were multiple immense structures in the room. Several ships caught Kai's eye, an idea came to mind but he couldn't quite figure out the logistics concerning the ship and the immense distance between the nearest surface of water.

That could come later though, the statue had originally drawn him here and he was quite disappointed when he saw that only the base and the scaffolding around it was up. This was of no interest to him. Because of the tense situation, the group stayed low and sneaked around so they wouldn't draw attention and ignite this powder keg of a situation. 

They blinked and lost Kai though, his nose had led him to the goldmine. Almost literally actually as he sneaked past the guards who had fallen asleep on the job and ended up in vault where all the materials were stored that were going to be used to construct the statue.  

---------------

A little later

"What the...."

"Is he eating the gold?"

"Why are his pants off?"

A couple of the workers had entered the vault to double check their calculations and stumbled upon Kai who was lost in a feeding frenzy. 

"The guards are going to go berserk, we're all going to get killed because of this fool."

"Us? Think of why we're here, if they get wind of this they're going to murder our entire families!"

The commotion had finally woken and drawn the attention of the guards, who came in and went ballistic as expected. They feared their own heads if the Vizier caught of this, and shifted their fear and anger on the workers who were about to receive a beating. 

"Don't worry, I got this.... Let me put my pants on." Outside of the fact that he hadn't intended for his brash behavior to cause trouble for others like this, he wasn't a fan of the whole being forced to do something or stay somewhere by others. He was a softie like that, considering his own experience he generally would feel the urge to do something about it. Stuffing himself and not quite being fully aware of the situation was what going to lead him to trouble. 

Not much later he had taken the guards out and caused a ruckus that had drawn more guards and got Doc and Mito involved in the brawl as well. Initially it wasn't that bad, though as more and more guards showed up the workers started getting involved as well and things were escalating in ways Kai hadn't considered. The worries he had that such a reckless move could lead to innocent people getting seriously hurt came through in ways way worst than he could've imagined. 

The big dogs showed up, it was rare for them to be seen to the point that amongst the people here they had almost become figures of fiction. Boogeymen that mothers would tell their children of to make them go to bed, or else the Tiger Masks would come and get them. The inspiration for their name was an exctinct species on the island, the apex predators that ruled the snowlands and their namesakes were the very cause of their demise. These warriors were the toughest, meanest kids the capitol produced and were raised to be killing machines. Their initiation in the past had been, after they had grown strong enough to survive out in the wild on their own, to kill one of those beasts with their bare hands before taking the head with them to mold their mask out of later.

There were only a dozen of so of them, so to see three of them was quite an occurrence. These scarred, musclebound elites only had the masks and some light armor to cover their decencies. They only needed their hands to get the job done, and those were lethal enough to rend bone and break stone. 

Things went out of control when they jumped in, before Kai knew it the workers were trampling each other in fear of the Tiger Masks while they and the guards were cutting a path through them on the way to sources of this incident. The fight Kai had with one of those monsters was brief, it was obvious it wasn't going to be an easy one and by the time it would be over they would be kneedeep in the blood of the workers.

He called for a retreat, he needed time to figure out how to handle this situation and to rectify his fuck up. As they pulled back, the guards focused entirely on him and this group of startled brats that came out of nowhere and followed the group in an attempt to get out of that place. Anywhere seemed good to them, anywhere but here!

The Tiger Masks pursued and a pursuit through the tunnels connecting the floors started, they ended up going down as far as they could go apparently as they eventually ended up in the deepest part at a dead end. 

"We're gonna die!" One of the kids sniffled. "They're gonna rip open our bellies, like my mom would tell me if I was being bad."

Kai took position at the front of the group, as he weighed his options. They were far enough from the workers that a fight was an option now. There were still people that could get caught in the crossfire though but he felt that he could get this done with his crewmates to support him.

"Ugh cold." One of the kids yelped. 

"Everything is cold here you dummy, ever since that witch came."

"This is worse." 

Marek their leader stepped in, taking a glance at the wall the kid was leaning against. "I think this solid ice." This wasn't a floor, and this realization made him think. The very nature of what structure they were in, where they were and what logically was surrounding it hadn't allowed him to even consider this initially. Why even think of breaking through the walls here on the outside, only frozen ground was to be expected to await them and impede their way. 

Ice suggested something else though, what functioned as a floor here had been water at one point. Most likely years ago when the temperature was higher, this water was liquid and so something to contain it had been beyond that. "There might be another room below here, just filled with water that is now frozen..... If we can get into it somehow I can use my powers to freeze our way in solid again." He was thinking out loud really, he wasn't sure how they were going to quickly dig through the ice. The Tiger Masks were closing in on them, this plan would fail if they would discover the ruse.

"We'll have to be quick." Kai caught onto his thinking, and he knew just how to handle the first part. "I can go through this ice quick, you handle to closing it up again." With his stomach so full, getting the molten metal to come up fast was no issue. Almost instantly he suddenly spew scorching hot goo that ate through the ice floor and created hole in the ice. The ice cooled it down to the point that the goo that was burning through it like acid, was cooling down fast enough that at the end of the hole the metal was solid and simply warm to the touch but not harmful. 

The group jumped down the rabbit hole, Marek going last as he slapped the ice and channeled his power into it. The summon man produced a sheep familiar out of a ice block and the sheep activated it's special skill of letting it's "wool" grow rapidly. It was made of ice just like it, and it plugged up the hole within seconds. There wasn't a trace left of it or the people the Tiger Masks were pursuing by the time they came around. 

The group had to lite a torch to be able to see anything and when they did, they were amazed. "What the hell is this?......."

----------------

With team Jackie

They had ended up in a similar situation, though they were facing a total of four Tiger Masks. It had become a full blown riot, the villagers were frustrated and when people started to use the brawl as an excuse to vent and to try and steal from others, the situation got ugly. Gemma hadn't even gotten to open the chest yet, she had secured it but was blasting away at the opposition.

Considering the location, a battle like that was making the situation rather dicey. Cracks in the floors, walls and even ceiling started growing. The entire structure started rumbling, to the point that even outside visual evidence could be seen of disturbance. The snow layers on top of the pyramid shifted and an avalanche washed down on the area.

From their vantage point, the council that had gathered here watched the scene with great interest. The Dwarf Clan had gathered the leaders of the other tribes. With them were now the Demon Rabbit, Snowmonster and Ice Stalker tribes were all represented. The dwarves had set this up, they forged an alliance with the others and were waiting for the right time to strike. It came sooner than they could've imagined, their troops had just started setting up but they could not waste this opportunity.

"CHARGE!!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

_Annie fiddled with her homemade slingshot while her mother, Emma,  prepared dinner by the fireside. They lived together in a  humble thatch roofed cottage, located on the grounds of the Roswald family estate, one of the few perks afforded to  Annie's mother as chief househould servant. It often felt cramped with the two of them, but compared to the slave barracks, was heaven. Annie gave the rubber cord an experimental pull. She took aim at the stuffed bear atop her bed and smiled. "Can I shoot people?" Annie asked her mother hesitantly. "You know, just the one's I don't like." 

Emma glanced over her shoulder at Annie and shot her a look. The mom look.  "You should already know the answer to that question young lady." 

Annie frowned slightly. So much for shooting that mean old guard who was always beating the other slave kids. "How about squirrels?" 

"No." 

"Birds?" 

NO!" 

Annie crossed her arms indignantly and pouted. She didn't see what the fuss was all about. Saint Roswald  had laughed when she shot that eagle out of the sky. He even clapped her on the back and told her what a good job she did. Annie held up the slingshot. She was thinking of naming it. "Then what am I supposed to shoot?" Annie asked plaintively. Emma snatched the slingshot out of Annie's hands. "You'll shoot nothing and no one. You're a good little girl who will grow up to be a proper lady with a worthy profession. Soon I'll have enough to buy us our freedom. We'll return to the West Blue and never think of this place again."

There was a knock at the door. Neville Bogart entered, wearing a long black trenchcoat and leather gloves. "Good evening," he said grimly.  Two knights in armor strode in after him and positioned themselves at either side of the door. Emma glanced anxiously from the knights to Neville. "Neville, what are you-" The words caught in her throat as Saint Bartholomew Roswald appeared at the door. "Hello Emma. We are here for Annie."  

Right now..._
Annie awoke to the morning light drifting through the iron barred window. She closed her eyes and a took a series of deep breaths, fighting off the waves of nausea and disorientation. The pain wasn't going anywhere, however, but she was getting used to that feeling. She sat up gingerly, wincing with every movement. It hurt just to breath, even think. Her blond hair was matted with sweat and dried blood, face bruised and bloodied.  Gareth and his goons had gone to town on her well through the night.  At some point, just about when they began considering the blow torch, Gareth seemed to realize that she really would die before giving in. Daddy Roswald certainly wouldn't have liked that.  

"I've never seen anyone last that long in the pit without breaking or going insane. Was it worth it?" the rumbling voice asked her from the next cell.  

Annie glanced up at the towering half giant. He was shackled to the wall by seastone reinforced chains. "Well I certainly pissed off that bastard Gareth something fierce. So yeah I guess it was worth it." 

The giant chuckled. "I like you girl." 

"Back at ya," Annie said with a wink. She yanked at her chains and grimaced. "So what comes next?" 

"There is a to be a public lashing of all the slaves at noon." 

Annie's face darkened. "Can't wait."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]​
Borrowing a spear from the Merchant Jackie rolls it across her shoulder blades before falling into her stance. She and Dianna look to one another. It had been too long since the pair had gotten to let loose together. Too long and a large grin spread across her features,  "You just going to stand there as smile at me Jackie?" is asked, Jackie feeling good about getting to let loose only sticks her tongue out at her friend,  "This is your party girl, you lead the way, I'll mop up." Dianna need not be told twice. Bounding off one of those high heels she flies into action. The Royal guards are taken in by the speed the two moved. They were true demons. Much like the Tiger Masks that sat atop their military. 

Screams can be heard as limb and life were loss. Dianna was simply sick of this whole place. It was bitterly cold, so cold her breasts hurt. They treated their people so poorly and they taxed them to death. Dianna could stand a lot of things and maybe before she met Jackie this would have simply rolled off her back, but the comradery and respect that Jackie had for her crew had changed the blond and now she respected that way of thought. The old cold of Piracy handed down by Bart and Rogers. Sweeping in behind Dianna, Jackie impales and tosses those that live through the brunt of Dianna's assault and quickly the numbers of Guards that were present grew as the word of the fight spreads across the market place. 

With the body count steadily rising at the hands of these to fierce females word finally reaches the elite of the royal fighting force. Hearing that a massacre was happening in the Bazaar four of the Elite Tiger mask descend on the square. People upon seeing the masks of these four men disburse from the fight, the cheers for the two Pirates dies quickly afterwards as silence falls on the group. Even the regular Royal Guard that remained had looks of fear painted on their faces as the men made their way to  Dianna in Jackie. As the air grew heavy the six size one another up. Rolling her lips Jackie snarls at the men who barely wore a thing, who did they think they were? Kai? Only he'd have the gall to wear such an atrocious get up.  "Back off boys, we're not interested in children." is growled lowly. 

The four men merely stand there silent, until the lead man explodes in a rush of speed. His knife like hand is stopped sort of tearing into Dianna's chest as part of the furs she were wearing shreds. Her blue eyes widen and bringing a hand to her chest she takes a step back as Jackie pushes the man off her,  "Not even offering a lady a date before you try to touch her? I'll kill you for eyeing her, much less trying to kill her." Jackie's head turns over her shoulder.  "Keep the guards out of the tent, keep the merchant and Gemma safe.",  "What, you can't fight four of them by yourself." is protested. But Jackie shakes her head,  "I'm a Roberts, and as which I'll not put my crew in a situation where I may fail to protect them. Besides." she states pulling a hand to her shoulder. 

 "It's been a while since I had a chance to stretch my muscles." is added as she popped the button there. Her blue sari falls to the ground as she pulls her athletic top off.  "What are you doing JACKIE!?" Dianna asks as she, Jackie, pulls her bottoms off too.  "Your always telling me not to destroy my cloths, so here. You keep them for me." is stated as a tail slammed into the ground and her body grew into Hybrid state. Turning back to the Tiger Masks purple fur and tattoos covered her body as a helmet like feature formed over her face. Pulling back she hurls the spear she'd borrowed

[-Jackie Vs Tiger Masks Begin-] 

_-With the Alliance_

Carolinus holds his mighty ax into the air,  "It is now time to take our home back!" is shouted as an army of his kinsmen appeared on a ledge overlooking an encampment of Royal Guards. Dwarvin Archers pull their heavy brass bows and crossbows to the air and as his ax dropped the ceiling was blotted from view as the camp was blanketed with the assault. This was the cue for the rest of their combined forces. And it seemed from every dark corner and from every drainage ditch and sewer cover the army came. It was time to show the Pharaoh and his Queen that the creatures of this island were tired of their extravagant living.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2014)

*Rena|Grandline*

*[The Shadow of the Undertaker]*​
The dock hand pulled a hand to his chin as he thought on the question presented to him.  "Well, I suppose that depends on what legend you believe and what your definition of date i...",  "Johnson! What be ye doing?!" a gnarled old man asks as he walked up to the three. His face looked as if it seen a hard life at sea and his hair was bleached white by time and the salty air of the sea and kept in place by the short captain hat he wore.  "Th-these ladies were being harassed sir. I merely stepped in." the old man looked his worker up and down,  "Good fer ye. But I don't pay ye t' talk t' th' ladies. Get ye ass back t' work on the Dregger. I want her t' be ready t' set sail soon." he barks. The man nervously bows and runs off.

Turning back to Rena and Jessie he pulls his gaze up to them. A large scar ran across the left side of his face and that eye was a dead white and apparently blind.  "Speaking of th' Undertaker isn't somthin' t' take lightly missy. He's been 'round since th' dawn of time. An omen of death and blood. There be many a legend 'bout him simply because people have to explain him in a way they can understand." he says holding up a hand. Pushing up three fingers he continues.  "But through all th' stories there are three things that are always the same. The Undertaker dresses in all black, he be accompanied by a murder of crows and death always follows him." The old man lets his hand drop back to his side,  "He has finally been beckoned t' this accursed place as too many innocence have died, their cry for vengeance is what has brought him.

Above all things girly, he is an avenger of the wrongfully killed." he spits into the sea and then wipes his mouth.  "Why ye asking 'bout th' Undertaker anyway kid?" ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie listened to the giant's tale. His name was Jormund. He was a half breed, exiled from his clan for being of mixed blood. Natually he found it difficult to fit in with humans as well. "I turned to piracy. My crew had the misfortune of running into a very powerful Vice Admiral by the name of Cross. Giants fetch a high price on the slave market. So instead of Impel Down I found myself in this place." Jormund ran a hand through his scraggly beard and glanced at Annie. "How about you? What's your story?" 

Annie shrugged. "I was born a slave to the nobles. They trained me up and turned me into a killer." She narrowed her eyes, thinking of all the nameless faces crossed out in her old bingo book. Some of them were genuinely bad people who deserved their fate, but most times they were just normal folks caught up in circumstances far beyond their control, a game played by the wealthy and mighty. "I've got a lot of blood on my hands, too much for me to ever wash away. All I can do now is add the blood of the one's who made me what I am."

*Beru. Beru. Beru.* 

Annie turned at the familiar chime. A green shelled snail appeared between the gaps of the window bars. Two round eyes stared lazily at her. "It's about damn time," Annie declared. 

*Beru. Beru. Beru.* 

"Whatever just get down here." 

The snail crawled towards Annie, leaving behind a sizzling trail of viscous green slime. Jormund raised a curious eyebrow as the slime ate through the stone floor. Annie caught his expression and chuckled, then winced at the jolt of pain it caused. "It's a homing snail," Annie said. The little guy was trained to seek her out should she fail to make contact after 24 hours, drawn to her pheromones. Hawkins had raised and cloned many such snails, enhancing them with unique abilities. This particular snail could secrete a powerful acid capable of melting through metal. Annie let the snail go to work on the chains. She looked up hopefully at Jormund. She was too busted up to go after Gareth and his goons alone. "You up for a riot?" Annie asked with a grin. 

_Two years ago...
Annie fidgeted awkwardly from side to side. She wore a shoulderless red dress and black heels. Her blond hair was done up in fancy ringlets. Combined with the red lipstick she felt like a damned rodeo clown. She watched as the nobles glided across the ballroom floor, dressed in their finest, enough jewels and gaudy baubles to put Davy Jones hidden treasure to shame. Lord Alastar and his partner, some princess from a country she couldn't pronounce, danced in the center of it all. Word was was the girls family was angling to set up a marriage.  

"This sucks..." Annie grumbled.  

"Yes but at least there's free alcohol," Sabrina commented. She strode towards Annie, holding up a champagne glass. Unlike Annie she actually looked like she belonged, sleek black dress with a slit showing off her long and toned legs. "Should you be drinking? We're on the job," Annie commented. Sabrina finished off her glass then smiled devilishly. "I do my best work while under the influence." She nodded past Annie. "Look who's coming." Annie did a double take as Lord Alastar approached. He bowed towards Annie and offered her a hand. "Would you care to dance?" he asked. For the first time in her life Annie was tongue tied. "Uh..." Sabrina gave Annie a gentle push. "I believe that's a yes," Sabrina added with a sly smirk. Annie shot Sabrina a dirty look over her shoulder as Alastar led her away. "I hate you," Annie mouthed.

They took their place at the center of the floor. Annie relaxed as the music began, this time a waltz. Dancing had actually been a part of her training. She pretended to ignore the stares, especially the princess throwing daggers her way. World noblemen dancing with their slaves wasn't exactly a common occurrence. "Everyone's staring at us," Annie said. Alastar shrugged. "And well they should. I am dancing with the most beautiful woman in the room." 

Annie glanced at the floor, watching their feet move in precise rhythm. She had to nip this in the bud now. "Look fella...I mean my lord..."  She caught sight of the glint of steel out of the corner of her eyes. Annie tackled Alastar to the floor. The knife sliced downward through empty air. It was one of the waiters. His eyes gleamed with a wild and manic light. "Long live the revolution!" he screamed. Annie bounded to her feet and hitched up the side of her dress, pulling out a miniature pistol, the entire act done in the span of an eye blink. She fired twice, blowing out both his knee caps. The assassin crumpled to the floor. Sabrina appeared over him, pressing a knife against his throat. Guards flooded into the ballroom. Annie turned towards Alastar. He slowly sat up, shell shocked. "We're from two very different worlds and nothing is ever gonna change that."   _


----------



## DVB (Apr 3, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Crescent Moon Town -> Docks; Blood Moon Island

*
It took a while, but eventually Diego got his sails and flag from the tailor. He was thankful that it was free of charge. He took it with him and began heading to the docks. It was a long past couple of days. However, he got some new gear with the emblem on it. However, the Brave Drop won't be big enough so he'd need to get a new boat. As he was thinking how, he made his way to the dock. He was looking around.

He then saw Lucy talking to someone. He smiled before he ran over to her. 

"Hey Lucy!" Diego shouted as he went over to her. 

"Glad to see you made it okay. Speaking of, everything's gonna be all right. I defeated that Wolf Giant and sent it sinking into the sea," he said with a smile before he saw the girl and a man. "Sorry for the intrusion. My name is Diego D. Vendrix, future Pirate King," he said as he offered his hand to shake.

"You ready to head out, Lucy?" he asked her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant VI, Gojira!?]​









​
The streets rumbled as the parade made it's advance on the royal palace. The city in this area was almost destroyed the night before as the neighborhood adjacent to it took a mighty blast the night before. Now the people were trying to pull their lives back together as the strange sounds of a mariachi band could be heard coming down the street. People, not used to that particular sounding music stop what they are doing and come from their homes. At least the music did what Kagami wanted it to. Draw a crowd to see Prince Ali. From around the corner they see the thickly mustached men as they play their trumpets and trombones while singing  la cucaracha, which strangely to Kagami sounded like Prince Ali as she bounded to the people scrunching their faces telling them about how great Ail of Transylvania was.

The people didn't know what to pay attention to more, the local prostitutes or this strange girl that bounced around painted in a bright neon blue hue. Why she was painted this way was a mystery to even the people she was working with. But it did draw the attention of the people, that is until the fecal tossing monkeys rounded the corner. People pulled hands to their heads screaming as they are assaulted with both fleas and poop. Some monkeys even mounted faces to pull lice from hair to eat, this wasn't the best part of town, which Kagami thought was cute. They were making friends. This was working!

All of that though was an afterthought as buildings starting to shake with each thunderous step. 










​
Peoples eyes widen as a two story house topples over as the gargantuan T-Rex rounded the corner. Ali sat atop it's back as that wild swinging tail collapsed another building as it's drill bit like tip slams into it. Ali tries to look as royal as he can as he largely tried to ignore the unwarranted destruction. His best face couldn't fool though as a man being pelted by monkey's ran in front of Grimm he freezes in comical fashion pulling his hands in the air.

'GOJJJJJJJJJJJIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!'


Is screamed as Grimm's massive foot slams down onto him. 

The three monkeys stop and dropped jaws


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Then came the part that Tony said would help the people, the money giving. Grimm looks around and using his targeting systems he locked onto every man, woman and child. Small slits open around his body and gold coins and jewels are fired at a machine gun rate. "Me Grimm help! ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 4, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

Sabrina made her way back to the _Brown Dart_. Her shadow dragged along a wailing Hawthorne. Tears streamed down the marine doctors cheeks, dribbles of snot down his nose. "Let me go. This is a nightmare, an absolute nightmare!" he screamed. Sabrina whirled about and glared at him. The fool had no idea how close he was to getting his throat slit. "Quit your bellyaching or I'll leave you to rot in this jungle!" A savage roar could be heard close by.  Sabrina pointed towards the direction of the sound. "You want to take your chances with whatever the fuck that was?" she snarled. Hawthorne remained silent. He stared uncertainly into the distance. "I suppose not," he said meekly. He produced a silk handkerchief from his shirt pocket and blew his nose. 

Sabrina slapped him lightly across the face. "Smart boy." Her shadow dropped him unceremoniously to the ground. "Let's go."  She continued to the beach, Hawthorne stumbling along after her. He rambled on and on about all his misfortunes after their encounter aboard the Roswald family yacht. "I was stripped of my post at the Royal Academy of Medicine and conscripted into the marines. Oh how horrible it was. They made me do pushups. Can you imagine? Pushups!"

"You poor thing," Sabrina replied in a mocking tone.   

"I was assigned to this base to assist with the biological research." He glanced nervously at Sabrina. "What are you going to do with me?"  

"I haven't decided yet. Depends on how things go down with the others," Sabrina said. 

Hawthorne gulped nervously. "Others?"  

The rest of the crew had already returned, some looking much more worse for wear than others. Sabrina glanced curiously at a bloodied and battered Jimmy. He had also brought along a trophy, some scientist who clutched a steel briefcase. Sabrina decided to lay all her cards on the table. Better to get this situation settled now rather than later. "The captains dead," she declared flatly, crossing her arms. She chose not to elaborate on the circumstances. Dead was dead. They could think that she killed him for all she cared. "Since he's not coming back we need to elect a new captain. The only way a group like ours can work is with a strong leader. I'm willing to step up if you'll have me." Sabrina waited to hear their responses, and most importantly to see if a challenger would emerge.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2014)

*Jimmy LeBlanc|Unbound Pirates|Grand Line*

*[Unknown Island, Grand Line]​*​

[Predator and Prey X, New Captain. New Start]​
Jimmy sat in his chair as he listened to Sabrina speak. His entire body ached. Ached something fierce, worse than he'd felt in a long, long time. Honestly he didn't care all that much. One Captain or another, they were all the same. Blood thirsty and worried about no.1. Just like Jimmy and usually he could get along with that. Sabrina is another story though. She was a lot like him and that made Jimmy nervous. Though in the state he was in, him winning the Billion Beli Lotto was more likely than being able to lift a finger to do anything to challenge her self nomination. Jimmy patted at the flat of his chin before kicking at the man that he had setting next to him. 

 "Ah guess dat fancy city talk and Fruit Ability no help when you blow up. Dat too bad dough. I'd liked to cook a last meal wif de cap'n in mind... should Ah say former cap'n." is stated as he patted his bloody vest for a cigarette. He forgotten he had none and looked around, [colro=blue] "Anyone got a smoke? No, dat too bad. Well cher"[/color] Jimmy finally states lookign toward Sabrina.  "Ah haf no problem wif dat, did you don find dat ding we need to git? Ol' Bonecrusher ready to git." ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 4, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

The two sentries stood watch by the door to the slave barracks, a cavernous space that had once been a thriving textile factory. Beyond them stretched a winding row of cells, all told over 200 slaves, an assortment of humans, fishmen, and other strange creatures. The taller sentry glanced impatiently at his watch. "Markus ain't back from his rounds yet." 

"So?" replied his comrade. 

"What do you mean so? There's to be a lashing today. We're supposed to get these slaves prepped." 

"Relax. He's probably having a bit of fun with that little blonde number Lord Gareth brought from the pit." 

*Beru. Beru. Beru.* 

They raised their guns reflexively at the green colored snail crawling their way. The snail paused and stared dumbly at both men. *Beru. Beru. Beru.* "Ha. It's just a den den mushi." The sentry bent down to pick up the snail. "It ain't one of ours though." A stream of acid flew from the snails mouth, splattering his face. He howled in pain and flung away the snail, clutching his face as the very skin melted through his fingers. The remaining sentry made a move for the door. A shot rang out. The bullet exploded out of his forehead. He crumpled face first against the door, leaving a trail of crimson. 

Annie limped down the corridor, holding a smoking pistol in one hand. She took aim at the acid soaked sentry and put him out of his misery. Jormund's humongous face peered around the corner. "Clear," Annie said. The slaves cheered as she passed, cries of freedom and revenge echoing throughout the barracks. In another life she might've felt like a hero. All she felt like now was just an angry chick with a gun. Annie bent over the sentry and scooped up the ring of keys dangling from his belt. She turned about and held up the ring of keys. Her voice rang out high and clear, though it pained her just to speak in such a loud voice. 

"That bastard Gareth wants us lashed. Well I say we give him and his goons a lashing instead!"

Gareth took his seat on the raised balcony overlooking the stage, flanked on both sides by the Varley brothers. Hundreds packed the slave market to witness the public lashing. People were simple when you got right down to it. They only craved two things, sex and violence. He made sure to give them plenty of both. "I want Annie first," he said, licking his lips and drawing the cat o' nine tails from his belt. Gareth would humiliate the impudent little brat one last time before shipping her off to Mariejois. 

Gunshots rang out in the distance suddenly. Gareth's eyes widened as a wagon went crashing into the audience. He turned and saw the giant rise over the rooftops. A figure stood atop the giants right shoulder. He could just make out her blond hair swaying in the wind. Gareth trembled with anger, clutching the whip with a white knuckled grip. Father's orders be damned. He glanced at the Varley's. "I want her dead," he spat. "Do you hear me? DEAD!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]​
The four scantly clad masked men surround Jackie, avoiding the spear she'd thrown. They didn't seem all that impressed with her change. This was going to be one hell of a throw down and people started to peer from behind walls or tents. Jackie's muscles ripple with power as she struck out. The tiger masks were quick though, and the one she aimed at avoided the strike with a deft set of movements. All hell then breaks loose in that instant. As if a dam had burst a volley of stinging strikes slam into Jackie's large frame. Her body reels, but the strikes that would have normally rend flesh and severed muscles only cut Jackie's flesh. 

The woman roared in anger as her purple fur is died a crimson hue. A backhand swings with power and speed. This time the Tiger Mask that she struck at opted to take the force of the attack. She supposed that he thought he could weather the attack. He was one of the best of the best within the Royal Guard after all. His gut instinct, however, proved to be wrong. Marvelously wrong. The mask that the man had earned himself by killing a dangerous tiger with his bare hands shattered and he is sent into a corkscrew spiral slamming into the solid ground with a dull thud.

The other masked men only took a short pause to assess the situation. They then start to blur around Jackie. She was far more dangerous than they imagined. The blows now rained in from all manner of direction and painted the air and ground with the hue of Jackie's blood.  "Jackie!" Dianna yells, but her move to get involved is halted by Gemma who calmly put a hand on her shoulder. The blonde's eyes cut to the android. She shook her head,  "That is not advisable." is simply stated as Jackie is assaulted. Dianna tried to pull away, but Gemma was steadfast in her decision. She would not allow her to get involved.  "All you'll do is get Jackie killed" the cold statement causes Dianna to stop and take pause. 

It was a heartless sentiment regardless of how true it was. Dianna huffed,  "If.. if" she stuttered but couldn't speak as the war raged not three yards from them

* "..."* 

Jackie snorts in anger as she is staggered from side to side with each hammer blow she takes. But her sharp senses picked up on it. They were slowing. The Tiger Masks had a weakness. Their stamina, after all. They were used to ending fights in a blow or two. Not battles that they couldn't end in a timely manner. Squatting she avoids a blow to her neck as she whipped her tail out. The fur that ran it's length was as hard as armor and as course as steel wool. The man she slams it into had flesh shaved from his chest and abdomen as he is driven into the ground. The fighting halts for a brief second as Jackie lands atop the man. While other two Tiger Mask back away and regroup Jackie plunges her clawed, gauntlet like, hand into the man's chest. His blood seeped around her arm and a cross his chest. A moment later she dug his very heart out and held it up like a trophy. Standing she crushes down on it bursting it like a water balloon.

She gets very little time to revel in the kill as the remaining two masks close in on her. One uses the other as a springboard and fires toward her like a canon ball. With near the same impact he sends Jackie careening away. She bowls through a tent before being assaulted by both Masks that now drop down from above. Dianna can only watch as the fight destroys the whole Bazaar,  "Tear their fucking heads off JACKIE!" is cheered on like she was a demented cheerleader rooting her team on. Her banter is quickly halted though as the Mask that Jackie knocked cold had regained his senses. His bloody eyes cut to Dianna and Gemma who stood in the entrance of the tent that had set this entire mess into motion. Standing he picks up his broken mask and slides it back on. With unsteady steps he makes his way toward them, killing Guards that had hesitated to try and take them as he went. There was no place in the guard for weakness. So they were culled for the better of the group. 

Gemma moved her hand from Dianna's shoulder, things were about to get dirty. Even injured the odds of beating someone that could harm Jackie's Hybrid form with his bare hands were astronomically against them. Survival would take a dual effort and damages that may be irreversible. But to their relief it doesn't come to a fight. The Spear that Jackie had sent flying earlier explodes from the man's chest and as he fell to his knees he looks up to the pair. Defiance still sparked in his eyes. He falls to his face while reaching out to them. 

The pair raise their gaze as the man breathed his last. Jackie stood with an arm stretched toward them from throwing the spear. A Tiger Mask was clutched by the throat with the other. The second one was slowly rising to his feet as Jackie's attention was kept on the struggling man as she attempted to squeeze the life from him. He wiped a wound across his stomach free of blood and avoids being caught after Jackie spots him. A solid kick catches Jackie in the solar plexus which forces the release of the other mask before she could kill him. A stiff kick from him to her head finally brings her down to one knee as the other slammed the flat of his foot off the side of her head. The thrust kick sends her to the ground where she bounces to her stomach.   ~

_-Royal Court_

With the chaos in the Bazaar and Mines the court itself was ill prepared for the war that the Dwarves had brought down on them and the ground ran red with the blood spilled. If the royals didn't know something was up thanks to Kai and Jackie. They were now painfully aware of it as the war raged on their front lawn.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 5, 2014)

[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]



[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]

With Team Kai​
The group had been exploring the hidden floors, they seemed to go endlessly to the point that they were wondering if there was actually more of the pyramid sealed off than currently in use. Marek and his gang got Belli signs in their eyes and seemed intent on stuffing whatever thing of value they came across, in their pants. The place was stacked, but what stood out was that the artifacts didn't seem to belong to Winterfall culture. Neither the pharoah and his people, or that of the tribes. 

"This looks like fishmen history." Kai commented. 

"And Merman." Mito added, who had taken point on this. she wasn't a combatant so she hadn't had much to do up until now but she had been educated in history. Though more of a Godaiken expert, considering where she grew and where she studied but because of the Atlantis connection she knew more than enough about the subsurface cultures. The two had wandered off from the others, and were looking into something that caught Mito's attention.

They had been down here for a while now, and just as they ended up at the end of the breadcrumb trail the whole place started to shake violently as if an earthquake occurred. Apparently that wasn't the most shocking occurance, as Mito gasped loudly as she looked at a stone block with some scripture carved into it.

"Poneglyph....I think.....Oh my....." 

Above - The Siege Command​
The assault was firing on all cylinders, by now the tribal forces made it deep into the pyramid and the Pharoah's military forces joined the fray together with the rest of the Royal Guard forces and Tiger Masks. The siege was being led by the tribal chiefs who oversaw it from a strategical point in the Bazaar. Where they kept tabs on the battle between Jackie and her crewmates with the Tiger Masks. Those warriors had been a concern to them, their numbers were unknown but over the generations many tales of their incredible feats had been spread through the tribes. They were probably even more of a boogeyman to the tribes, who had entire communities wiped out by them whenever the Pharoah unleashed his wrath on them. They were both amazed and grateful that Jackie was taking on so many of them, this was precisely what they had desired. The travelers would come in and deplete the opposition the Pharoah's forces could foster. 

There were some concerns between the chiefs though Carolinus who spearheaded this alliance held strong. "Yes, this will be a bloody war but we had to take this stand and we'll have to push through no matter how many causalities we take." 

With Kai

KATHOOM!

The tablet was damaged to the point that the majority of the carvings were inelligable, Kai had pushed his fist through the center of it. 
"I'll take this with me until I figure what to do with it." He hid the item away as he and Mito took another glance at the place. 
"How about we keep this between the two us." Mito nodded, she still looked as if she had just seen a ghost.

"As unlikely it seems anything could come from this, if it ended up in the wrong hands....."

Kai agreed, hence why he felt the need to to destroy any trace of it here. This was the type of stuff the W.G would wipe out entire islands for. If the situation at Winterfall was bad already, he didn't even want to know what would happen if the wrong people got wind of it and came to look into the matter. They'd Buster Call the place if they needed. 

As the place rumbled again, Kai sighed and cursed "Jackie" under his breath. "We need to head up again and see what's going on."

------------

With the Tribal Chiefs

The battle was still raging on, the only difference at this point was that Tiger Masks were taken down. Bodies and blood were everywhere, and not just of the Tiger Masks. The Tribes were suffering casualties as well and the villagers were getting caught up in it, the pyramid was breaking down around them. Cracks in the walls and floor were growing and massive holes had formed. After Kai and his group joined Jackie up top, they had been approached by the chiefs and went up to them for a meeting.

Carolinus was a brilliant man, he had sized them up right during that incident with the caravaan and knew how he could get what he wanted and placate his allies that had the moral concerns. He didn't waste time. "This battle has cost many lives, and at this rate one side is going to be wiped out.... Not to forget the villagers that are in the middle of it."

"You have the power needed to end this, take out the Pharoah and queen." He said. "Without their greed and with the holy beings they stole from the tribes, peace will be restored in Winterfall."

The screams in the background really muted any negotiation. Jackie and Kai shared a look and knew what they had to do. "Point us to them and we'll get it done."

------

The strike force was directed to the peak of the pyramid, other crewmates broke off from the group to take on the opposition that stood in the way of the main targets such as the Vizier who Dianna took on. Jackie came across Queen Alexandria who was seemed utterly unaware of anything going and was just enjoying a massage and some entertainment by some perfomers in the ice cold personal chamber. It was huge and filled to the brim with gifts bestowed by the Vizier and her husband.

"Be gone peasant, if you dare to interrupt my me time, I will suck the very heat out from you." Outside of the weather, the reason why the people on the island were suffering so much was become of this woman and her Mythical DF. While her husband and the holy beings generated immense heath, she feasted on so much of it that the all the people on the island were left shivering. Her greed didn't stop there, while her physical needs were met by this, still she hungered for more and her desire for gifts and luxury was what led to all the taxes and starvation of her subjects.

It would be up to Jackie to put an end to this. The Behemoth would take on the Frost Giant.

---------

"Holy....." He had burned his hands on the handles of the doors to the PHaroah's chamber. But it wasn't until he stepped inside before he truly learned the meaning of "Hot as hell." Considering there was only one person in sight, it seemed safe to assume that the rather rotund man who seemed to enjoy his mud bath was none other than Pharoah Mem Phis III. The man generated so much heat that the mud seemed a lot more like Lava at this point, it was probably doing an extra good job on his pores.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Nearly 200 freed slaves swarmed into the auction square. An opportunistic few darted down side streets and made their escape. The rest, especially the ones who bore the scars of torture at the hands of their masters, were out for blood. The lesser nobles and royals in the audience ran for their lives, their guards forming a line of protection. Annie stood atop Jormund's right shoulder, a pistol in each hand. The giant waded into the chaos, shrugging off bullets as if they were mere pin pricks and swatting away the guards like ragdolls.

Annie spotted Gareth fleeing the platform overlooking the main stage. "I got that son of a bitch!" she cried. She honed in and fired. Annie followed the path of the bullet, slowing down her perception of time. In her minds eye she traced the line from the barrel of the gun to the back of Gareth's head, threads of fate her shooting instructor liked to call them. The bullet ricocheted off an invisible barrier. The younger Varley brother appeared center stage, hands raised into the air.  Annie cursed in frustration as Gareth ducked away through the back door. "Here comes the other one!" Jormund cried, spinning about. Samuel Varley barreled towards them, body transforming into jagged emerald. Annie held tight as Jormund swung both fists downward like twin wrecking balls. Samuel disappeared in a burst of speed, narrowly avoiding the humongous fists as they drilled a massive crater into the ground. He came around, too fast for the giant to track, launching a dropkick at the back of his leg. Jormund crashed to one knee. "He's too fast!"   

"Not for me," Annie exclaimed.  

She emptied both guns. The bullets ricocheted off Varley's eyes, blinding him for a moment. Emerald or not he still needed to see. Samuel went sprawling face first. Jormund rose up to stomp him. Annie caught sight of the younger Varley brother as he leaped off the stage and formed a diamond shape with his hands. "Look out!" Annie shouted. Jormund's eyes bulged out of their sockets as an invisible wave of pressure drilled into his midsection. The giant flew backwards, tipping over like a humongous redwood over a mass of guards and slaves. Annie tucked herself into a ball as she hit the ground, rolling with the momentum. She came to a sudden stop, every fiber in her battered body screaming in agony, so intense it caused her eyes to water. Samuel strode towards her. With a trembling hand Annie reached for the spare pistol tucked into her belt. Her shots bounced off of Samuel's emerald skin. She knew it was futile, but damned if she wasn't going to go out like a true gunslinger. She continued pressing the trigger even as the pistol stopped coughing up bullets. Samuel wound up for a punch. His emerald fist filled her vision, only to be caught at the last second by an opposing emerald hand. Annie looked up at Hawkins. Half of his right arm was coated in emerald. "You're late fella," Annie said. 

"No I was right on time actually," Hawkins replied. "I knew something was wrong when you didn't show up at the rendezvous point." He sent Samuel sliding backwards with a palm thrust. "Can you move?" he asked her. 

Annie grimaced as she climbed to her feet. "Enough to finish what I started."

_Two years ago...
Annie stood guard by the door. The assassin's shrill howls echoed from within. Two hours going and the sounds only became more intense. Suddenly he went silent. Gareth emerged a minute later. "He is dead," the bastard said through gritted teeth. When not being a sanctimonious asshole who whipped unruly slaves, Gareth also doubled as the family's resident torturer. "Did you get anything?" Annie asked. 

"Nothing beyond crazy ramblings. These fanatics are becoming very hard to break indeed."

Annie nodded. "I'll report the news to Lord Alastar." 

Gareth grabbed her shoulder. "My brother has become quite fond of you." 

Annie slapped his hand away. "What do you care?" 

"Just in case you have any delusions of grandeur just remember that you are nothing more than a plaything to him, to be used and discarded once he grows bored of you. You will always be a slave."

"And you'll always be a bastard," Annie shot back with a smile._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

*Jessie/Blood Moon Island*

Jessie scratched her head in confusion. She couldn't make heads or tails of all this talk of undertakers and flocks of crows.  "My name's Jessie by the way," she said, waving her hand with a smile. She wasn't sure if she had introduced herself yet. She could be such a scatterbrain sometimes. Jessie rummaged through her satchel and came up with a log pose. "You said you needed one of these?" Jessie asked Lucy. She tapped the glass sphere with her index finger. The magnetic signature of Blood Moon Island was already recorded within. "You can take it. I've got a spare. Always be prepared, that's what my pops taught me."

She glanced nervously at the tips of her steel capped boots. She had been looking for a crew to join for the better part of the day, only to be laughed away as some girl playing pretend. Jessie got so mad that she nearly suplexed a sailor headfirst through the docks. "Sooooo if anyone needs a shipwright in their crew then I'm your gal." She left out the part about her last ship sinking. Better to make as good of first impression as possible, she thought.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2014)

[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]



[The Snowcapped Kingdom, The Desolate Palace]

Kai VS Pharoah Mem Phis III

"Come join me boy, it is not often I get to enjoy company here in my man cave." The friendly smile and the sheer heat were disarming, Kai had come in here ready to bring the pain but the fist he had formed had spread out and was now shielding his face in a futile attempt as he could swear he could feel the liquid in his eyeballs sizzle. 

"How the hell can this damn place be so cold with this dude steaming up the joint." He muttered under his breath. "I'm good." He replied, speaking louder. "Ho...." 

The "host" interrupted him. "Is there anything else I could do for you?"

Hmmm, it was hard to punch someone in the mouth when he was being a good host to you. ".....I'm good, look all hell is breaking out in the lower floors with your troops and the tribes battling it out and your subjects are caught in the crossfire.... I could really do without having to beat the dogshit out of you and your wife so how about you just roll up on out of here....Might even improve the weather out here if you do that."

The room fell dead silent after that, Mem's eye started twitching as he started grinding his teeth. "Who are you to speak of me and my wife like that?!" He straightened himself as he unleashed his wrath on Kaiser. "I'm a god, and all you sad mortals should be thankful I have no desire to stomp you out." Outside of his god complex, which with his powers and his upbringing wasn't that hard to imagine, this was also the frustration with his marriage. It had been an arranged marriage, because their DF powers would compliment each other. She had been cold to him though, but he truly loved her and wanted to make it work and has been doing whatever he could to make her happy. No matter the cost to his subjects, hence why Winterfall was in turmoil now and still he hadn't gotten anywhere to achieving his desire to please her. Over the years this has been building up, and Kai was just so lucky to be in the way when that dam burst.

And burst it did, Mem's arms rose from the mud and he pushed them out towards Kai. The blast of hot air he generated cut a destructive path through all the items that were in between him and Kai. Furniture caught fire, plates broke and glass meld. In the few seconds he had and witnessed all this, Kai realized that dodging this was going to be impossible and he only had one option.

"Tetsuryuu: Toride!"

He braced himself and let the blast hit him head on, the area around him started to distort from the heat before the very air started to do the same. Long after Mem had ended his attack, lowered his arms and the blast died down, did the smoke settle down enough to see anymore than a the silhoutte of Kai. That seemed flashfrozen, or burned in this instance. With the visual obstructions out of the way, it became clear very quick that something was off. He expected a charred corpse, the mortal was glowing instead. 

"Agh." The pain was excruciating, he had gone fullmetal to shield himself and while his nerves were deadened by that to a degree..... They did still function and the heat combined with how his new form was so well suited to conduct heat, it really went through his very core and he felt as if he was bathing in lava. This must be what it would feel like to go in that mud bath with him, he thought to himself. 

When Mem spotted movement, he was actually amused. "Oh my, I can't remember the last time someone survived an attack." Most of his anger seemed gone by now, he had vented and now he was mostly curious. "I would like to know more about this God Fruit ability that you have boy." What followed were several other attacks by Mem, as he wondered how much more this kid could take and all Kai could do was stand there and take it. Quite literally as he couldn't even will his limbs to move while he felt as if he was getting burned alive, though without the sweet release of death that almost seemed natural with it. 

-------

With Marek - Workshop

Before Kai had gone up with Jackie and their strike team, there were some other things that needed to be taken care of and one of those tasks fell to Marek. This was led him here, and together with his gang and the support of tribal warriors they snuck inside the workshop again. The guards that had remained behind had done their best to shield the place off and lock the workers and valuables up after the battle with the pirates and Tiger Masks had taken place here. 

As hard as they tried to board up the place, with structural damage the pyramid had taken, there was no way to they could've kept them out. 

"I'll handle the distraction, you guys free the workers." He nodded to his gang. "And you guys the guards." The Tribal warriors raised their weapons and all of them got into position.

-------

Kai VS Mem

The Ironman had fallen to his knees by now, propping himself up on his knuckles. Everything around him had caught fire by now, burned to the ground or had been blackened already. The red glowing metallic figure was the exception. He had long fallen silent and by now Mem had walked up to him to take a closer look and see how the "experiment" was going. 
"Well at least you fared better than the last hundreds of men that came before you." He was actually disappointed, with how destructive his power was, he rarely got to cut loose like this. "This was actually very therapeutic, Dr. Helwan would be so pleased." The marriage therapist had been very frustrated with her patients.

He took his eyes of the immobile Kai, noise coming from his wife's room drew his attention. "Maybe I should see how the apple of my eye of Horus is doing."

"Hmmm?"

He was surprised by the vicegrip on his lower arm suddenly, the heat of it didn't bother him at all due to his natural abilities but Mem was not much of a physical powerhouse. He had never required to have been so, his DF had been given to him as a baby when he inherited his throne. 

"I think I can handle it now." Kai mumbled to himself, as he used Mem's arm as leverage to get himself off his knees. 

"Handle what?! Release me you filthy mortal!!"

"The sensation of every nerve in my body screaming out as if it's being doused by napalm." He pulled back his free hand. "I think I can move around well enough to beat the dog shit out of you like I promised I would." A straightforward left hook to the face followed, sending the royal flying and crashing into his massive mudbath again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Gareth huffed breathlessly as the guards ushered him down a side street and towards the back door of an empty slave processing plant. He paused for a moment and took one last look at the auction market, his pride and joy. The slaves were setting fire to the main stage. Gareth furrowed his brow as one of the savages held up the severed head of the Drum Island ambassador. They were to negotiate a long term contract to supply slaves to the wintery kingdom, a very lucrative deal for House Roswald. Gareth could already hear his father's reproachful voice. The old man was always eager to point out his failures, never his successes. Gareth had moved mountains to convince him that he was worthy of this position. It was to be a stepping stone to grander things, part of a plan hatched years ago when Gareth realized there would be no place for him under his brother's rule. All of his hard work was in jeopardy now because of that damned Annie. His only solace was that she was somewhere in that madness, being beaten to a bloody pulp by the Varley's. "My lord you must go now!" his chief of security exclaimed. Gareth would also have to deal with the fallout of her death. Father wanted the gunslinger brought to Mariejois alive. 

Gareth begrudgingly entered while the guards remained to stand watch. The security chief escorted Gareth past rows of stalls. "We have a carriage waiting for you at the front entrance," the man said. "There damn well better be!" Gareth snapped. The air was rife with the harsh smell of ammonia and other disinfectants. This was where the slaves were cleaned and checked for illnesses and abnormalities. Gareth tensed as a firefight erupted outside. The gunshots seemed to reach a rapid crescendo then cut out suddenly. The security chief spun about and drew his pistol. "Keep moving sir!" he shouted, opening fire as the back door slammed open. Gareth ran for his life. He bolted down a random corridor, not even sure if it would lead him to the front entrance. The security's chiefs bloodcurdling howl reverberated behind him. Gareth's face went paper white as he heard  her voice.

"HERE I COME FELLA!" Annie screamed.    

_Two years ago...
"You told me the plan would succeed," Gareth raged at the den den mushi. "I had to make your man's death look like an accident. What if someone finds out that I was involved?" He paced back and forth in the back alley of the hotel where Alastar was staying. A common man rented a room, a privileged few rented an entire floor, but only a World Nobleman bought an entire hotel outright. The den den mushi flashed Gareth a disinterested expression. 

*"No one will ever know of your involvement as long as you stick to your end of the bargain. We underestimated the gunslinger. It won't happen again." * 

Gareth tensed as he heard footsteps approaching. "I have to go," he whispered.  Annie appeared around the corner. There was a smile on her face, her gaze drawn inwardly  to some far off place within her minds eye. Gareth had never seen her so happy. Annie's smile  dissipated as she laid eyes on him. "What are you doing out here fella?"

Fella, always with the goddamn fella. She was so impudent and disrespectful to address him in such a way. Gareth would've had the bitch lashed if Alastar wasn't so enamored with her. He stuffed the den den mushi into his coat pocket. "That is none of your concern slave," he sneered, shouldering past her. _


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, Queen Vs Queen Bitch]​
Jackie's hands fell to her hips,  "What did you call me _Bitch_?" is asked her voice underscoring the word bitch with a vile venom soaked tone. The Queen didn't even pull her gaze from all the baubles and gifts that had been bestowed upon her.  "Do please dispose of this common day trash for you Queen" the woman didn't even look back to Jackie as she ordered her personal guards to take charge of the situation. Men, that once looked like frozen statues start to move forcing the bundled up women that clung to them for added warmth to scurry into a group. "You are to leave Queen Alexandria's chambers right away pest." one states pulling a sickle scimitar.  "Hmm, hmm, hmm" Jackie chuckles under her breath as the three men advance on her. Those jade green eyes are then cast around the room.

The good Queen had many things over the years bestowed upon her from simple trinkets to jewel encrusted weaponry. One of which was a spear with diamonds and rubies. The first guard was between it and her. So she did anything a good Roberts would. Establish dominance. The guards already half frozen and sluggish are in awe to see just how quick Jackie was and in what seemed like the twinkling of an eye she was on the closest guard. The sound of bone snapping rings from Jackie twisting the man's wrist and turning his blade on him.  "Pray to which ever 'god' here you worship" she whispers shoving the man from her. The three hand maidens scream and run to the exit in the back of the room as Jackie makes a break for the spear. 

The queen had now taking full interest in this woman that dare invade her domain,  "You _dare not_ touch my royal gifts!" she firmly commands. But Jackie is as hard headed a Roberts as they come. Her bloody hand wrapped around the spear and she spins it while pulling it from it's display rack. Glass breaks and jewels roll across the floor as Jackie spins toward Alexandria. "Queen!" A guard yells. But Jackie had already thrown the spear. It's polished surface cutting a small gash across her left cheek as it slammed into the chest of the furthest guard. Blood seeps through the man's wound and as he collapses his eyes rolls to the back of his head. The Queen stares blankly at Jackie unsure of what had just transpired until she felt the warm sensation of blood oozing from the scratch. Standing all manner of furs, baubles and gifts fall from her lap. 

One of her delicate hands move to her face and smear the blood from the wound. Then she brings her hand into visual range. Her crimson blood stained her hand and suddenly the blood on her face froze as the temperature in the room drastically dropped. The guard that had stopped his advance on Jackie so he could go and check on the Queen is frozen as he was too close to the woman. Collateral damage. * "I am a Queen and will not be treated this WAY!"* is yelled. Pushing a hand forward she sends a super chilled blast of cold air at Jackie. Not enough to kill a person, but enough to get them to bow to her. To her surprise, however, Jackie just stands there as her Sari flutters in the wind.  "Sorry lady, is that supposed to scare me?" is asked as she stalked toward the woman.  "No, it was a warning. A last one as I am kind. But now. Oh now peasant you will die" while she spoke a snow laden winter wind whipped across the room toward the Roberts and covers her in snow. The flurry soon becomes an all out blizzard as trophies are ripped off the wall and vases shattered. 

 "You will be my finest ice sculpture. Maybe I'll even put you in my garden." Alexandria chuckles as she sits back down. Folding her arms over her bosom she looks around the room and she pouts. The place was a mess and her beloved gifts were ruined.  "That all you got Ice Princess? Jackie's muffled voice asks from the snow woman. The Queen in shock turns as the snow breaks away from one she thought was dead.  "I've had worse cold shoulders from children" is added as she dusted the white powder from her shoulders.  "You know lady. At first I was just going to come in here and kick you ass. Now I'm going to beat you senseless." Walking further into the room Jackie pops the clip that held her Sari on her shoulder and her blue dress dropped into the snow. Alexandria's eyes widen,   "Peasant girl, you are not fit to gaze upon my naked form. Do put your robe back on.",  "Oh, you misunderstand. One I'm not a peasant girl. Secondly my name is Jackie D. Roberts and I'm here to kill you." Jackie's voice ran cold as she pulled her top off. 

 "I told you, I am not into women. Do not disrobe",  "By all accounts lady. You the only one that is talking in that manner. Is it you that are having those thoughts?" Jackie asks kicking off the bottoms that she dropped. The Queen looked upon Jackie but turned away.  "You will die for your impudence" is lowly spoken. Forming an ice spear she hurls it at Jackie. The woman had already went Hybrid and it is shattered with a fist, The Queen stands, but catches a tail to the midsection before she can react to the beast that now stood in defiance of her rule. Her frail looking frame slams off the far wall and she rolls down it like a log until she plops off the cold, cold ground.  "That is the second time you've hit my royal body! You will not be forgiven!" is yells as she cast her hands toward Jackie. 

A running wall of ice spike rip the ground to shreds as they ran toward the beast woman. The Behemoth was far from impressed however, her foot slamming down into the mass of ice shattering them into bits. With barely the time to register the Behemoth-Woman's movement the Queen is just able to avoid a shattering blow to the gut that brings the entire wall she was leaning against to the ground. Panting she casts a winter's worth of snow at Jackie. But as earlier all this did was make her mad. Very mad. With a charge she plows into the Queen and trucks her across her ice polished floor. Then, with the impact of a mach truck she slams the Queen back first into the far wall pushing her through it. Another whole section of wall fall to rubble as the two roll into the vastness of the dining room. The large rectangle table has long stood empty and chairs remain silent as the two roll to a stop. With an un-Queenly snort Alexandria bounds away from Jackie overturning the dining table as she does.

 "I've had just about *Enough of YOU!'* is roared as she started to bring snow and ice toward her. Where the temperature once hovered in the mid twenties now plunged into the negatives as the Queen's mass started to increase. Her clothing started to burst at the seems as she grew and grew. ~


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Rena*

She tried to play it cool, really she did, but the vigors of the Grand Line were getting to her a little too quickly. She snatched the Log pose out of the girl's hand in the nicest way she could. "Thank you! Thank you so much!"

She turned to Diego and sighed.

"Now that I have the ability to leave I need to stay. Go figure right? I have a few thing I want to accomplish here. Mostly boring marine life studies, who I'll be staying with Heidi or...Olga....someone, whilst I take carew of things."

Rena decided that she needed to find out more about the Undertaker, Gertrude and the Makaosu. She also had to start writing on her article. She only had a week! They might know that she was on Blood Moon Island but if they figured that out, then staying with a large group of people might be the best strategy, rather than being on the open sea. 

Maybe she would be lucky enough to find someone on the island who was a badass. Either that or....maybe she could just try and charm the Undertaker. Maybe he liked cookies and other baked goods? Worth a shot. Not as if she could win in any sort of one on one fight. 

"So I think this might be goodbye Diego. Thank you for all your help and getting me to the Grand Line. I really wish you all the best and I hope that we meet up again one day." Rena smiled genuinely, she did like him but her career came over any sort of friendship. Such was the life of an investigative journalist. She was used to it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie grimaced with each step as she stalked down the hallway. Pure adrenaline had gotten her this far, and the knowledge that she would soon have Gareth right where she wanted him. She opened the first door, sweeping her pistol across what appeared to be a makeshift morgue. Rows of tarp covered bodies lined the floor. Annie felt that old anger boil to the surface. They were all slaves, likely too old or too sick to be sold at auction. She made a promise to torch this place after her business was done. She stepped carefully over an outstretched arm, eying the heavy steel door at the end of the room. Seemed as good a hiding place as any. Annie jumped in alarm as a hand grabbed her ankle. 

"You're mine!" 

Annie went sprawling face first, cursing as the pistol slid across the floor. Gareth leaped from under a tarp and lunged at her. Annie caught him with a head snapping kick that sent him flopping backwards. She crawled towards the pistol, reaching out a hand. Her fingers brushed against the metal grip only to be pulled away. Gareth grabbed her by the waist and flung her through the open door. Annie landed in a writhing heap, every pain receptor in her body sending jolting flares to her brain. Gareth closed in. The fella was untrained but was taller and had at least a hundred pounds on her. Even a coward could be dangerous when backed into a corner. He wrapped his meaty hands around her throat. Annie fought for air. She cracked him across the jaw with her palm. Then again. The blows didn't seem to phase him. Gareth spat out a dark glob of blood and teeth. "This is going to be worth whatever punishment I receive for killing you."

"Why'd you do it?" Annie gasped.

Gareth's eyes narrowed. "Care to elaborate?" 

"Why'd you kill your own brother." 

"Ah so you figured that out eh?" Gareth laughed. Annie felt his vice like grip relax just a little. "I had nothing but time to think about who could've sold us out. Only four of us knew Alastar's travel route that day, me, Neville, Sabrina..._and you_. Someone had to have tipped off the revolutionaries." Gareth sneered at her. "Alastar was not fit for the mantle of lordship. He was weak. All those notions of freeing slaves and returning honor to the World Nobles. What a goddamn fool he was!" He tightened his grip. Annie felt her consciousness begin to waver. "No, I could not have him interfering in my business. With him removed I was free to ascend to much loftier heights. In time I will rise even higher."

Annie smiled. "Thanks fella." 

A tiny yellow snail crawled out from under her shirt. Gareth's eyes widened as the snail broadcast his own words to him. The snail blinked at Gareth, engulfing him within an explosion of white light. His grip loosened just enough for Annie to wriggle out. She twirled her legs about, trapping his neck and right arm in a triangle choke. Gareth cried out like a wounded animal. Still blinded, he lifted her into the air and slammed against the hard floor. Annie saw stars. She felt a liquid warmth against the back of her head, but held tight. Compared to the last 24 hours this would be a cake walk. Slowly but surely his struggles ceased. His breath came in ragged gasps. "Kill me..." he groaned. 

"I'm not gonna kill you fella, but what old man Roswald chooses to do with you is another matter entirely."   

Gareth went limp. Annie really did debate killing him. Then she thought of her mother, locked up in some pit within the bowels of Mariejois. She sighed and released the hold. Annie crawled to a sitting position against the wall. She tried to stand but thought better of it as her body whined in protest. Hawkins appeared at the end of the corner. His gaze turned from Gareth to her. "Everything alright?" 

Annie shook her head. "Not yet."

_Two years ago...
Annie knocked before entering Alastar's private study. The young nobleman sat at an Adam wood desk, brow furrowed as he pored through a stack of letters. He glanced up at Annie and smiled awkwardly. He had been distant since the incident with the assassin. Annie couldn't blame him. "You wanted to see me?" she asked. Alastar nodded. "In my initial shock I was never able to thank you for saving my life," he said. 

Annie shrugged. "Just doing my job." 

"Modesty is not your strong suit Annie. What you did was nothing short of spectacular," Alastar replied. Annie mock sighed. "Okay you're right. I'm pretty awesome," she said in a mirthful tone. Alastar continued. "You saved the life of the future Lord of House Roswald, and for that I can think of only one appropriate reward. After my tour of the outer blues is over you will be granted your freedom." 

Annie blinked in surprise. "Say what?" 

"Your mother will be freed as well," he added. "When I become lord I will free all the household slaves. The Roswald's will no longer engage in the buying and selling of human beings." Alastar's expression became solemn, eyes hopeful as he gazed at Annie. "There are many wrongs which I plan to set right. I hope that one day I can be the kind of man you would respect." 

Annie left the hotel in a daze, not even aware of where she was walking. Freedom. The very word was foreign to her. Her mother had worked so hard to buy it for them. Annie had killed to obtain it. Yet their freedom always seemed beyond reach. Annie walked blindly into the alleyway behind the hotel. She turned and saw Gareth standing like the kid caught with his hands in the cookie jar. "What are you doing out here fella?"  He narrowed his beady little eyes at her. "That is none of your concern slave," he hissed, bumping her in the shoulder as he passed. Annie let it go. She was on cloud nine and even he couldn't bring her down._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]

Kai VS Mem

The battle was underway, gritting through the pain Kai was now able to move around well enough to engage in some fisticuffs. He was on a warpath and intent on hunting down Mem to continue the beat down he had coming to him. On his end the monarch was doing his damnedest to smite this cast iron peasant. The waves of heat blasts so far hadn't been working. Of the few instances he had actually had to fight his own battles, it hadn't taken anymore than this, which was why Mem was already huffing and puffing this early into the battle. 

Kai was slowly wading through the mud, but was gettng near to Mem and he was freaking out. "Why won't you die already!" He unleashed a full powered blast, it left a trail of destruction but the Ironman was tanking the hits and would just push on. With him getting close, the pressure was forcing Mem to think hard and get creative. Then suddenly, inspiration struck. "It's been a while since since I last used this, feel honored mortal you will get to see a glimpse of the glory of my youth."

He straightened his back, pulled his arm back as he took on a throwing stance. In the palm of his open hand, an immense amount of heat was being generated and compressed in a spherical shape. This was a variation on what he would do as a kid, how he practiced using his powers. "Heater!" He tossed the ball, that shot in a straight line at Kai with immense speed.
"Agh." And knocked him over as it socked him square in the chest. It was a two part performance, where it first collided with an incredible force generated from the speed it traveled with. The split second after making contact, the collision would snap the integrity of the sphere and all it's stored heat would radiate outwards.

The glowing metal dripping off Kai's chest, as the beaned powerhitter rose up from the mud, gave off the appearance of blood. It probably was more like a part of your chest just dripping down on the floor. A subtle difference perhaps but a notable one. If he messed around and took a few more of those, little bits of him would be splattered all over the place and he'd be a goner at some point. There was no reforming back together for him after that. 

He dug his hands in the mud and splashed it up in the air, the spray gave him the cover he needed to disappear. Mem fired some more blasts blindly, and only stopped when he realized his target was gone. "What the...." 

THWACK!

Kai rose up from the mud and delivered an uppercut that sent Mem flying, a trail of burning hot blood left behind. It was so hot the drops started eating through what it landed on in an acid like manner. Snarling and spitting out some more blood, Mem recovered quickly and immediately went to take away the cover that Kai was using now. With the Ironman already submerged, he didn't see that Mem was cooking up something else. 

"Sinker!"

The tips of his fingers started to glow, and then one by one they shot towards the mud bath, growing in size as they did. They traveled with a downward arc. They were designed to burn holes through the ground, in this environment the ten holes they made in the floor, let all the mud sink out rapidly. 

"There you are!" Kai was flushed from his hiding hole, though with mud gone now, he could actually move around freely. He took off and started ducking and weaving through the next couple of volleys of the Sinker attacks that Mem launched. He was tearing the place up but wasn't landing anything on Kai, he was getting into the groove though. It was all coming back to him, and he already figured out what his next move should be. He started waggling towards Kai, and then as he started focusing his powers through his feet, he started picking up speed. 

With "Slider" He started picking up speed as his feet caught fire and he suddenly started zooming around like he was on a pair of skates. Their attacks missed and they shot past each other, they swung around for another charge and went straight at each other. Both put their bodies on the line, Mem had the advantage though with his speed and as he used his "Eephus"  attack to become a hurling ball of fire, he took a step towards winning this fight. 

The fact that he caught fire wasn't what lured Kai in, it was how he suddenly started to slow down. He took the bait there, thinking that he was open now that this attack was charging. In reality it was just that he was building up so much destructive power that Mem lost the speed by his earlier technique, but more than made it up in the power department. Enough so that as Kai tried to take him head on, he ended up getting run over by the blazing freight train. 

He smacked violently into a pilar, which gave and it started to look like the floor that had taken so much damage already, wasn't going to hold on much longer. Speaking of, not holding on much longer. As Kai was on his back, he wondered how much more he could take. How much longer he could will his body to move in this condition. He wasn't given time to dwell on this, a slobbering Mem was putting his all in his finisher.

"Splitter!!!"

With his hands over his head, he generated this trump card. A circular shaped spinning blade of of incredible size formed. As Mem swung it at Kai, it instantly obliterated whatever stood in it's way. Just that path of destruction was an indicator that Mem might've pushed the pyramid too far here. 

With certain death comng at him, Kai summoned what little he had left in his reserves to roll to the side. With the floor so damaged, it was already tilting and he let gravity just take him to safety. The attack missed him just barely and instead just cut down what was left of the support structure at the peak here. The entire chamber seem to sink, Mem loft his footing as the floor decided to try and see what the whole vertical thing was about after spending it's life as a straight laced horizontal kinda dude. 

With the royal jelly belly rolling down and desperately clawing at the marble floor to slow his descent, Kai went in for the kill. This had been a hard fight for him, just due to the sheer amount of destructive output Mem had and how he was such a master of the long range which made for a terrible match up for the brawler that was Kai. But now things were on his terms. Getting as much of a running start as he could, letting the downwards momentum boost him as he leaped down towards Mem and put all his weight into the summertime, poolside favorit. A metalman's take on the classic "Kane Kane Cannonball!" With his knee to his chest, and just letting all his burning iron glory do the job, Kai shot through Mem and several floors like a comet.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Winterfall- Conclusion

Summer Is Coming

Fitting in with the prophetic nature of this day, as far as the tribes believed, things couldn't have ended in a more fitting manner. Both Pharoah and Queen met their defeats at the same time. They weren't far from each other but they met their graves in opposite directions. Alexandria was sent North towards the mountains as Mem barreled downwards and away to the south as his trajectery shifted away from the pyramid after he slammed through the Queen's bedroom and he took a sea of her "gifts" away with him on his path.

The holy beings were freed from their chains and did not take kindly on either their imprisonment or being dragged along with Mem towars the bottom of the pyramid. The Boiling Rock Turtle, The Burncock Rooster and The Golden Firefox broke free and gave Mem a kick in the back for good measure, which was enough to sent him towards the South and away from the pyramid. 

It was too much for the peak, what little remained broke off and started sliding down the side of the structure. Mem and the inferno he carried with him collided into the icelake, with Alexandria gone and with all of the heat he generated at that time, the lake stood no chance and within moments steam covered the region as the lake started melting.

-------------

Later - The Council and UC

The destruction of the peak and the almost immediate temperature shift that went along with it, was what had signalled the end of the siege. The Tribes fell back, the royal guards ran off and the villagers could rest easy. The council requested another meeting with the UC, and there they made it official. They would get together with the villagers, together they and the tribes would built a new city with a united community.

The Dwarves turned out to be a lot more capable than just clever and good with an ax, and it turned out that the other tribes weren't as scary as they appeared initially. The Snowmonster tribe were actually just a highly civilized clan of monkeys, the ordeal had left them angered and layered with ice and snow which had brought out their monsterous appearance but now that they could find comfort in the warmed waters of Winterfall, they were a lot more cuddly. The Demon Rabbit tribe consisted actually of highly fashionable Okamas who relied on the shedding of their holy being to stay both warm and in fashion. The Firefox's abduction had forced them to wear Lapin pelts. It wasn't quite sure if it was the cold or the lack of fabulousness of their clothing what brought the worst out of them. Finally, the Icestalkers were Long Legged tribe settlers that relied on the plentiful eggs the Burncock Rooster laid on a daily basis for warmth and nourishment. 

It seemed like all was good now, and the UC had what they had come for. Kinda. Jackie's little shopping spree at the bazar had produced a viable option for a navigator after Gemma had received her upgrades. Marek had been successful in his little sidemission, though Kai had him pick up a bit of extra contraband...... The main job was to free the workers, and somehow get the ship Mem had commissioned, out of the workshop. This all became a piece of cake when they could just roll the thing out of the pyramid and into the river that had once been the frozen Nile's road. 

The journey back was going to be easu, they would just takethe ship and an assortment of craftsmen and others from the pyramid that wished to move on. Until they figured out what to do, they had been invited to travel with the UC and in the meantime they had a paying job as workforce for the crew. But before they could get to that though......

--------------

The Journey Back

One thing that did halt their travels, as the UC crossed the lake and headed towards the river that would bring them to the port....... The melting of the lake had unearthed more of Winterfall's secret history. The clear water, and the lower water levels after so much of the ice had turned into steam that floated towards the clouds...... The lake had actually been a tomb as it seemed. Thousands of bones litered it, giant ones, it seemed as if countless seakings had come to die here and they all circled the bones of what seemed to be a giant fishman. The UC took some time to observe it all, Mito and Gemma seeming as the ones that could make the most sense of it and the importance of it all.

----------------

Present time

Already a few days removed from the incident, the UC had sailed away from Winterfall already and the constuction of JacKaitopelis had begun. Everything was going smoothly and the people had even adjusted rather quickly. The people were hard at work with the building but the traders and others were making by as well. The burial site had remained mostly untouched, with exception of one man who had been lurking in the darkness. The tomb and much of the former sealed floors were investigated by the Makaosu agent who reached a dead end in a chamber that seemed to hold the secret of the path to the holy grail he sought. Except it had been desecrated, it hadn't been the siege, the damage had been too precise for it. It had been intentionally vandalized and looted it seemed, and it seemed unlikely he was ever going to get to the bottom of it.

It took a chance encounter, in his explorations he stumbled across a gang of undersized looters that had been among the first of the villagers to venture into the hidden floors. He learned by following them taht they had been amongst the people that discovered the site during the incident. 

And this night, after he managed to get one child to stray from the rest. He would strike. The boy had been ambitious and greedy, with the leader he resented now gone with those travelers, it would be his time. He had been sneaking off and getting some of more valuable treasures for himself, he'd have a mountain of cash and bling to impress the others with.

"They'll naturally flock towards me, this will be the era of The Dynamic D..." 

"Ahem" A skinny olive skinned men stepped out of the shadows, this had to be the fence that had contacted him.
"Is it true that you were amongst those that discovered the hidden floors?" The question caught the kid offguard, but he quickly nodded yes with a puffed up chest. 

"Yes, it was me, The Divine De....AGH!" A hand gripped his throat, and hoisted him off the ground. 
"What are you doing? Let me go! I thought that we villagers would all look out for each other now!? Aren't we all brothers now !? Of the same blood?!" He held out his arm, that had the similar skintone to that of the attacker. 

"Heh, I don't need this disguise anymore." The sinister smile quickly made place for a far darker sight. The face started to pale and it was quite menacing how evil the now dark blue eyes became while the face seemed to lose all signs of life. It slowly started to slip off and revealed a blue skinned and bearded monster that had been using that face as a mask. The hand that gripped him had shifted into a tentacle, this was no Winterfall native. This was a Fishman.

Bluebeard had shown his true face. 

"Boy, if you don't want me to rip your face off and use it as my next disguise..... TELL ME EVERYTHING!"

The boy told everything, Bluebeard patiently listened and only asked questions when the boy started to repeat himself. He tried to learn what happened at the most important location. It turned out the body hadn't been there himself, but he did reveal that. "It had to be the blond guy, with the Silver fangs.... He and that pretty miss he was with walked off for quite some time, the rest of us stayed together the whole time."

"So can I go now." He had emptied his blatter long ago, the piss soaked child dared to hope that he would live to see another day when Bluebeard seemed satisfied. "Good boy, I have no use for you anymore......Well except.....I'm in need of a new disguise now..... You pissed on the old one." They looked down, and in the puddle was the face Bluebeard had previously worn.

"But.....but.....I thought you said.... You wouldn't take mine....." He sniveled.

"Well technically I said, if you don't want me to take yours....... And clearly you don't, but I'm a soulless bastard destined to burn in hell anyways..... Even if I did promise you...." 

The scream was quickly choked off by the tentacles that constricted his throat and then started to adhere to his face. His era would never be, and Bluebeard would travel from here and after the UC in his image.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie draped an arm around Hawkins shoulder for support. She gazed at the aftermath of the battle. The auction square was a blasted war zone, the main stage a charred hulk of wooden debris and ashes. The slaves had won the day. Just this day, Annie reminded herself. These slaves would likely be hunted for the rest of their lives. "My men are sweeping through the rest of Providence," Hawkins said. "Soon every slave on this island will be free." Annie smiled as she saw Jormund standing watch over the Varley brothers. Hawkins had done a number on the two mercenaries. They were bound by chains, semi conscious, faces bruised and bloodied. The giant saluted Annie. 

"We owe you our freedom Annie," Jormund declared in a rumbling voice. A group of slaves began to gathered around them, nodding with approval. 

Annie shook her head. "I didn't-"  
*
"ALL HAIL ANNIE THE REVOLUTIONARY, QUEEN OF GUNSLINGERS AND LIBERATOR OF PROVIDENCE ISLAND!" *

The slaves erupted into cheers and began chanting her name. Annie stared guiltily at the ground. She was about to say that she didn't come here to liberate the island. Their freedom had merely been a means to an end for her. Just a way to get her revenge on Gareth. Hawkins leaned in and whispered into her ear. "Embrace it. This is how wars are won. Remember, we all have our roles to play."  Annie cast him a sideways glance. She turned and shot her fist into the air. 

"Now who wants to join the revolution?" she shouted. 

Their response was deafening. "You've got yourself some new recruits. Happy?" Annie told Hawkins with a smirk. Gareth's sniveling cries cut through the cheers. Annie watched as Hawkins' men carried the bastard away in chains. He writhed against his captors, howling in agony. Gareth cast Annie a venomous look. "This changes nothing. Your mother will still hang for this you filthy little guttersnipe!" Hawkins took a step towards him. Annie grabbed his shoulder. 

"I notice you haven't put a bullet between his eyes yet," Hawkins said. 

"I can't afford to kill him. They've got my mother locked up." Annie looked up at Hawkins. She didn't like asking for personal favors but could see no other way. "I need to get into Mariejois fella. I have to get my mother out of there."    

Hawkins ran a hand through his hair and sighed. The expression on his face said it all. She may as well have asked him to fly her to the moon. That probably would've been easier. "Only one man dared to storm the gates of Mariejois and lived to tell the tale." Hawkins fixed Annie with a stare, as if he knew more than he was letting on. "I don't think you want to meet him."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2014)

*TFAJ - Karma W. Razer*

A dozen men armed with rifles and swords burst into the inn. Garrick whirled around to meet them. *"You wanted a fight well you got one!"* he called out at Karma as the young marine blocked a sword and slashed the enemy across the chest before firing his gun at one of the pirate?s rifles making him to let go of the fireweapon."Damn right, captain. This is what I wanted."Karma said with a mischievous smile as his golden eyes scanned through the whole place, the door to the meeting room exploded outward. Erik stormed through, followed closely by Asami. The leader of the Task Force Absolute Justice squad honed in on the viking captain.

Meanwhile Asami made a dash towards Karma, scooping up her dual katana with her wild tendrils of hair. She could make her hair as soft as silk or as tough as steel, extending the strands to nearly any length imaginable. That was ome of the info that Karma and the rest of the group had and as such, asid efrom his apparently irresponsible  behaviour, the ensign was aware that he could die if he didn?t get serious. Dodging the katana first and then  blocking Asami?s hair with his own sword,  Karma looked at the pirate witha mocking smile.

"Oh c?mmon, is this everything, babe? Capt?n right there would have already crushed yer skull here" he said before kicking the woman sending her flying across the room, crashing against the wall and leaving her silhouette as part of the new decoration.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound*

A wisp of a smile formed on Sabrina's lips. No one in the crew stepped forth to challenge her ascendency to captain. All for the better. She was under no delusions, however, that they would ever be loyal to her. No more than they had been to Zash of course. She reached within the rippling folds of her shadowy cloak and produced a log pose. "This is our ticket out of this hell hole," Sabrina declared. She tossed the glass orb towards Henrietta. "Just follow the needle." She assumed the brutish woman could handle the rest.  

Sabrina turned her attention onto the scientist Jimmy had captured. Judging by the way he clutched that steel briefcase to his chest he must be someone very important indeed. Sabrina sauntered towards him. He recoiled away from her, only to brush up against Jimmy's boots and recoil the other way. A rock and a hard place indeed. Sabrina loomed over him, hands on her hips. "What were you studying on this island?" Sabrina said. 

"I'm not telling you anything." the scientist spat.  

Sabrina licked her lips. "You don't have to." She grabbed him by the throat and pressed her mouth against his. The scientist convulsed in a epileptic fit as shadowy tendril passed between them. The briefcase fell from his grasp. Black energy swirled across Sabrina's eyes like gathering storm clouds. All his memories and knowledge flooded into her brain, nearly overloading her synapses. Images of the poneglyph flashed before her minds eye. Suddenly the ancient carvings made sense. The ancients had conducted experiments on this island, transforming the native wildlife into monstrous creatures. They had intended to use them as weapons for some great war but instead were destroyed by their own creations. The rest of the message was a warning, of a powerful weapon hidden somewhere deep in the Grand Line. Other poneglyphs would lead them there. Sabrina flung away the scientist. He was of no use to her anymore. She took a step back, panting heavily. Her eyes cleared and regained focus. Absorbing shadows was still new to her.   

"I think it's time we graduated to toppling kingdoms," she said with a grin.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2014)

*Kyuudo Knoxx/The unbound*

"Toppling Kingdoms? Sounds like fun." Knoxx said as the shadow was taken from the man into her, with a kiss. He made a mental note not to kiss the girls on the boat. Or the guys on the boat  Or the rock on the boat. Don't rock the boat. Rock...rock....rock...Kyuudo blinked and regained some focus.

"At least we know where we are going now." he said, his eyes directed more at the rock in his hand than at Sabrina. He stroke the rock and put it in his breast pocket. "Or do we? Which kingdom? There's a few out there."

Knoxx didn't wait for an answer, as he usually didn't, instead he sighed as the scientist was discarded; not the best bones in the world, but he was at least tall. Still he couldn't be bothered extracting them off such a weak specimen. 

The log pose was strapped around Henrietta's wrist and wondered how easily it would smash. It looked fragile and Henrietta was not the ....most graceful of people. The log pose would surely break....it did pose a question ....pose a question....

"What's for dinner?" he asked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Winterfall Island,Grand Line]​*

[The Snowcapped Kingdom, Queen Vs Queen Bitch II]​
It was now the ice queen that was stripping for Jackie. Her plush clothing fell away to reveal one hell of a body. But her bountiful curves didn't last long as she became a monstrous creature of ice and snow. Jackie was taken back, this was the first time she'd seen anything like this. Alexandra more than takes up on the advantage offered to her on her transformation. Before Jackie realized it. A fist of solid ice slammed down on her. The entire room shook under the weight of the blow but the queen was far from done. Like molten steel the ice shifted and morphed at the command of the woman and soon Jackie was encased in an ice tomb and lifted high into the air. 

The queen's eyes once a stoic and steely gray were now an icy blue. Her pupil sat like orbs of black death in a sea of near white. Jackie resented those eyes, eyes that looked down on her in a most helpless of states. Even as she struggled and tried the ice that kept her refused to move. Refused to break. Refused to release her. A deathly grin fell across the queen's deformed lips. A new idea had taken root and she was going to make her little play pal take the brunt of her rage. Like a major league pitcher the ice monster tosses Jackie to the ground. The ice encasing the woman shatters sending her sprawling across the floor like a discarded chew toy.

Not one used to being so easily woman handled Jackie is disoriented and fought to just get to her feet as the room shook under the weight of the queen's footsteps. Another massive ice hammer came down crushing Jackie back into the floor as the attack continued the queen lifted her fist. Jackieis lifted from the ground and seemed to be suspended in mid air. The attack soon continued as the fist slams into Jackie plowing her back into the ground. Time and again Jackie is lifted from the shattered floor back into the sky only to be brought  back to the ground with a grinding punch. 

Soon a puddle of blood seeped from Jackie's body as the Queen moved away. That grin never fell from her frozen lips. Then lifting a single hand to the air she stats to collect a storm of ice. Winter was coming and Jackie was going to be left a lifeless corpse at its mercilessness. The entire room seems to turn a blinding white as the attack is released. From the dark, dankness of her helmet of fur Jackie's eyes opens and she jolts to her feet as she is over taken by the blizzard. Pulling a hand to her face she is swallowed in death's icy embrace. A smugness fell across the Queen's demeanor. She'd been defiled by this woman. But now it was over. Turning she laments her dress for only the shortest of times, then the growl came. Low at first. But it grew as the shifting of snow and ice is heard. 

Turning the Queen watches in horror as a monster breaks free its tomb once again. Jackie now in full out hulk mode Roars as an electrical current seemed to spread across her body. A pulsing roar shakes the ice from the pyramid as Jackie's body shifts its muscle and bone structure. Now standing on two feet Jackie rips the saw from her head and it blares to lift with an humming buzz. The battle of the Titans was about to get underway. It would have been an awe inspiring site but there was no one around to appreciate the battle of the monsters as they tore the room to shreds. Blow for blow the Queen fought with the Behemoth. But she wasn't strong enough to put a dent in the woman's shiny new purple armor. Ice limbs are lost every swing as she can do nothing more than defend herself against the beast. 

The floor beneath the two creaks loudly giving the opportunistic Alexandria an idea. Shoving off with a blizzard of hail she attacks the floor with a barrage of ice boulders. They shatter on the floor causing it to give  just slightly. Jackie's claws do little to save her balance as she skids around and finally drops to her face with the enough force to daze her. Above her the queen goes to finish this battle once in for all. Holding a hand to the air the Queen shrinks as the ice and snow that covered her body flows to her open palm. Floating there she forms a gigantic ice spear. Her naked body glistened with the snow that covered it and she cackled vilely while the weapon hovered over her target.  "Goodbye peasant" she yells bringing it down on the Behemoth. Like a hot knife through warm butter the ice easily by passes the defenses that Jackie had in her armor like fur. Her giant body shudders as the ice shatters against the ground under her and a pool of blood seemed to cover the floor from the gaping wound. 

Cackling like a witch Alexandria saunters up to her opponent to take in the victory. She, however, didn't count on one thing. Just how hard to kill a Roberts is.  As Kaiser slammed like an iron weight onto Mem, Jackie springs back to life. Her clawed hand slammed into Alexandra shattering both bone and ice as it did. The floor shatters into splinters under the wave of air that was produced as Jackie sent the queen toward the ceiling. The roof comes down as the Queen's body vanished from view. 

Almost dead herself Jackie reverts to her human form. Having lost a lot of blood she stumbles back toward the queen's chamber just as Dianna emerged from the hole that Jackie had created.  "JACKIE!" is exclaimed as she sees the state her friend was in. The massive wound she took as a Behemoth wasn't as large when she was human,  but her body was still coated in a layer of her own blood. Her dark eyes look to Dianna as she fell into her arms,  "C-cold" she states with a shiver. Going quite Dianna freaks as she tries to wake her. 

-Later-

Jackie was in and out of it while the talks went, the Dwarven doctors along with Xifeng were able to save her. But she'd have to take it easy for a while. After congratulations the UC set off knowing they had brought a new era to this small island. 

_-Ship_

Jackie didn't fight it, she was too weak and Doctor's orders were bed rest. Setting across from her Dianna now looked over Jackie, like Jackie had done for her after she'd almost died coming over Reverse Mountain. And a small smile came over the blondes face as the covers rustled. Scarlet had climbed into bed with Jackie and was now snuggled up against her. Jhil like a hawk lorded over the pair from the head rest. Her watchful gaze turned to Dianna who nods, leaning back into the chair she closes her eyes. She needed rest too.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie sat in bed, brow furrowed as she methodically cleaned and oiled her dual revolvers. The ritual act distracted her from the pain of her injuries,  and the dark thoughts about her mother. The top of her head was heavily bandaged as was a good deal of the rest of her body, face marked with bruises. The doctor had ordered a week of bedrest. Annie planned on going out for target practice well before that. A knock at the door drew her out of her intense concentration. 

"If you're a doctor or a nurse then scoot!" Annie exclaimed. 

Hawkins wily eyed face peeked through the door. He held up his hands in mock surrender. "Don't shoot. I'm a doctor but I'm not here to treat you." 

"Good. Your patients have a habit of exploding." Annie continued with her work. "Did you set up that meeting with whats his face?" she asked. 

"No," Hawkins said flatly, grabbing a chair from the corner and sitting down with his elbows propped up against the back. 

Annie glared at Hawkins. This meeting was important to her. "Why?" 

"Well let's see, first of all Paulsgrave Williams is a raving lunatic."

"I've dealt with lunatics...hell I am a lunatic," Annie shot back. 

Hawkins leaned forward. "Yes but this lunatic is a Warlord who's been hired to kill you. You're not ready for someone like that yet. He'll rip the bones right out of your flesh before you can even pull the trigger. Then he'll reinsert them just so he can do it all over again. I've seen his handiwork first hand. He's a sadist of the highest order." 

Annie wasn't particularly impressed. She had read up on the bone monger's murderous exploits. It was only a rumor that he was the man behind the burning of Mariejois. The events of that gruesome night were sealed to the public by order of the Gorosei, but the Makaosu had their ways of gaining access to such privileged information. By all accounts Paulsgrave had struck a deal with the World Government and now served as their glorified lapdog. The man was certainly a survivor, that much was clear. "He doesn't scare me," Annie declared emphatically, spinning the chambers of her revolver. She took aim at the wall and pressed the trigger. The hammer struck the firing pin, producing a satisfying click. Hawkins shook his head. "And that's your problem. But forget about all that. I've got another plan. Just give me some more time."

"My mother doesn't have time," Annie said in a raised voice. She could see her mother chained in some dark and dingy cell, fed  just enough to be kept alive, never allowed to see the light of day.  

"As long as you don't target the Roswald's she'll be fine," Hawkins replied. 

"We can't be sure of that."

Hawkins sighed. His expression became serious. "The higher ups have a special mission in mind for you. Also consider it your final initiation into the Makaosu. Do this and I swear I'll get your mother out of Mariejois." Annie regarded Hawkins sceptically. She wanted to trust him but such a thing seemed to be in short supply these days. "I'm listening fella," she said.


----------



## DVB (Apr 18, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
Docks; Blood Moon Island

*
Diego turned to her. He didn't know that she was interested in Marine life studies. Then again. he didn't know that much about her. However, he decided that she should do what she wanted. "All right then. It was fun getting to meet you. Be careful though. There's a lot of strong pirates and marines here and there's also alot of dark secrets," he warned him before he smiled at her. However his good-bye turned into a hello when he noticed someone else was there also.

"I need a shipwright and am looking for a friend," Diego said as he turned to Jessie. "Hi, my name is Diego D. Seablood and I'm gonna be the Pirate King. I have a small ship now, but I think maybe we can go and get a new one over at the next island," he said as he offered her hand and showing off the Brave Drop.

"What's your dream by the way?" he said as he led her to the small boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 20, 2014)

Undisclosed location

By now she had moved on, there was work to be done. The W.G. made sure she always had something on her plate. While she was working on a new subject, as her mind wandered to a personal side project she couldn't help but smirk. It had gone perfectly, she couldn't believe how efficiently it all had been. From a distance, close enough to influence directly but far enough to evade all detection, she had observed that trio of cute guinea pigs. How they had grown. Not wanting to lose track of them again, for that much time, she worked quick to deploy a prototype. 

Perfect opportunity to fieldtest it while getting eyes on the targets as well, in the olden times they used to call that slaying two Stymphalian birds with one poisoned arrow.  Making use of the situation, she planted her sleeper agent within the alliance of her targets. She would have eyes on them now, and if need be she could direct her agent to do her bidding. For now though she would just be mostly passive, unknowingly sending data back to Stein. She did intervene again though, as she learned from Gemma two important things. 

First that one of the piglets had wandered off, news that she didn't take well and she made it a priority to get to the bottom of it. Where had he gone and why? 

Secondly, their search for a navigator was perfect. It took little to set up something that allowed her to modify Gemma to be able to fullfill that function. This fell into her lap, this ability to effectively control their where they went. It was particularly of interest to her because this allowed her to decide what route they took. It would no longer be up to fate what challenges they would run into, no she would make sure that their development would be accelerated..... If they manage to survive what she would put in their paths. 

Ah, this was worthy of a manicial cackle. If only she had a cat to stroke. 

------------------


Davenport

The city was recovering from what it had gone through, the reign and bloody end of before mentioned reign of the Red Star merceneries had taken a toll on the town. The unholy alliance that came through after that was probably worse. Days removed from those events, new travelers arrived that with bad intentions. A small nondescript ship, this far from their territory it prudent to be lowkey, carried a small contingent of Red Sun troopers. Masked and cloaked, the warriors blended into the crowds to look deeper into the matter of these so called Red Stars. What remained of them was quickly mined for information. Anyone of importance in the organization wasn't left at this point but it turned out that the organization was pretending to be an affiliate of the Red Suns.....

It was probably for the best that the explosion at Skull Island wiped out the leadership, they would've had to make an example out of them otherwise. This was probably the more serious offense. Their investigation into a missing W.G. tech shipment that was to be delivered to a Red sun facility, and the fact that it turned out the Red Star used that tech and what they learned from that gig, to run this con, seemed small potatoes compared to the other offense. 

The commander leading this investigation, the rabbit masked Usagi Tsuki, was about to head back and acquire a new mission when one of her subordinates came back with a juicy lead. By happenstance they uncovered something else of Nihonese origin. While looking for the shipment, witnesses told them of other Nihonese travelers. The men were merchants by trade, and they had worked enough with Nihonese counterparts that they learned to speak the tongue. They overheard travelers mention something that would require further investigation. This far from Nihon, it seemed almost like it had to be something of importance...... Why else do this all in secrecy out here in the boondocks. 

She would take a detour back, it would be on the way back to New World anyways but if she could land a fat prize she might just end up promoted out of this lowly scout duty. Little did she now, the prize she was seeking would most likely end up with a noble title and her own castle, should she manage to bring it back to her lord.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2014)

DVB said:


> *Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
> Docks; Blood Moon Island
> 
> *
> ...



Jessie shook Diego's hand. He didn't wince like most usually did when they encountered her grip for the first time. So at the very least he was strong. Her father once told her that you could tell a lot about a person just by their handshake. Jessie put more stock in a person's gaze, however. Diego's eyes shined with enthusiasm, bright and true. He clearly believed that he was going to be the Pirate King, which meant he was either very brave or very stupid. Jessie couldn't fault him for being either. She had crazy dreams of her own. She decided to skip the part about traveling to other planets. 

"Dreams? Well I've got a few," Jessie mused aloud. "But first and foremost I want to build a ship capable of conquering any ocean,  any storm, and that can punch a hole right through a sea king." She slammed a fist against her palm for emphasis, the palpable impact like a baseball bat striking flesh. Jessie grinned at Diego. It quickly faded as he pointed out the tiny boat to her. That would not do at all. She crossed her arms and frowned slightly. 

"Hmm. I guess it's a start but we'll definitely have to upgrade. With the right supplies I can build you a ship fit for a true pirate king." She doubted Diego had much in the way of money so it would probably take some scrounging and salvaging on their part to get the necessary  raw materials.  "I'm ready to go whenever you are.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie studied the dossiers of the Unnamed Crew members, feet propped up on the dashboard of the cockpit. The manta ray shaped submersible plowed through the murky depths of the Grand Line, virtually invisible to the gargantuan sea kings thanks to the seastone lined hull. A part of her still wanted to turn the sub around and make a beeline for Mariejois. Twice now she had almost done it, but her revenge fantasy of storming the golden gates of the holy city would all too quickly give way to stone cold reality. The truth was that she wouldn't make it five feet before getting her head blown off. Annie sighed. "I'd make it past five feet," she grumbled.  

Even now she still had second guesses about this mission. She focused on the bio of one Jackie D. Roberts. The woman was a piece of work, a few years older, real alpha female type of chick. Annie could already see them both butting heads. She made a mental note to come across as a kindred spirit, bent on revenge against the World Government and all her allies. That part was close to the truth at least. Next was the one called Kaiser D. Leon. At first glance he seemed like your typical meathead. She had dealt with his type far too many times for her own liking. Usually it ended up with her shooting out the offender's kneecaps. She tossed the files onto the dashboard and rubbed her temples. Infiltrating this motley crew would be all too easy but definitely a pain in the ass. 

*BERU. BERU. BERU. *

Speaking of pain in the ass. The den den mushi on the dashboard awoke from its slumber. Two glowing eyes projected a three dimensional image into the air. Hawkins grinning face appeared. "Miss me yet?" he asked. Annie had actually grown used to his presence, a miracle considering she was once dead set on putting a bullet in his brain. They had played their parts well enough, he the second highest ranking revolutionary commander, and she his right hand woman. No one knew of their true allegiance to the Makaosu of course. "About as much as I miss a gunshot wound to the ass," Annie replied.  

"Wait, you never showed me that scar. Suddenly I'm very disappointed," Hawkins said with a frown.

Annie rolled her eyes. "Did you just call to chit chat? Because I'm kinda busy here."

"Good luck on Yaschas Massif. The agents there are in the dark as to your affiliation with the Makaosu. If all goes according to plan your soon to be crewmates should be arriving as well."

Annie had always preferred assassinations to infiltrations. It was so much easier to just shoot someone then try and gain their trust. "Remind me again why I'm doing this?" Annie asked. 

"Because it'll earn you a seat at the big boys and girls table...plus I'm working on getting your mother out of Mariejois," Hawkins replied.  

Annie stared at the dossiers on the dashboard. All she had to do was pretend to be one of them, determine if they were Makaosu material. Her mother's freedom was all the motivation she would need to see her through this mission. "Never thought I'd be a pirate," she said with a smirk.


----------



## DVB (Apr 27, 2014)

*Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
To Sea

*

Diego smiled at her enthusiasm. He liked that. He liked that alot. He would need more people like her on his crew. He did notice her distaste for their small vessel. Not that he was bothered. The Brave Drop was a good boat, but they would need something bigger.

"Thanks!" he told her with a smile before he helped her on. He waved good-bye to Lucy, telling he hoped to see her again some day. After a bit of time, they were out on the open blue waters. Diego smelled the air and amiled. "So Jessie, what can you do?" he asked her.

"I was taught Fishman Karate and I wanna know how how you fight. Like if you have a Devil Fruit or something," he asked her. He certainly recovered his insane training from he was a lad. They were at pretty good waters for the time being. He wondered what their next adventure would be.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2014)

DVB said:


> *Diego D. Seablood | Tsunami Pirates
> To Sea
> 
> *
> ...



They set sail out of the harbor and towards open water. The steady sway beneath her feet felt as familiar as dry land. Jessie patted the side of the _Brave Drop_, which had taken Diego this far. Her father used to tell her that every well loved ship had a soul. Jessie wasn't too sure about that but she could tell that Diego was proud of his little boat. She remembered to keep that in mind during her next build. She raised a curious eyebrow as Diego asked about her abilities. "Nothing fancy to be honest. I just hit things really hard. Usually with my wrench," Jessie replied with a shrug. She patted the giant wrench affixed to her belt like a makeshift sword.

"Oh and I can make clones..." 

Jessie closed her eyes. The air next to her rippled and swirled about in a circle. A purple haired twin materialized out of the ether, Jessie's duplicate in every way. Jessie and her clone exchanged grins. "Who's the best shipwright in the world?" Jessie asked. 

*"WE ARE!"* the clone exclaimed, pumping her right fist into the air. 

They gave each other an enthusiastic high five. The clone dissipated in a puff of smoke. Jessie turned towards Diego and chuckled. "So yeah, nothing fancy."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 27, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Seas,Grand Line]​*

[Secret of the Labyrinth]​
How long had it been? Minutes, hours, days, weeks, months or years? Jackie lay in her bed with her jade eyes looking up to the ceiling that had now become all to familiar to her. She knew every panel. Every crack and imperfection. They were all familiar friends now. Suddenly she felt an arm run around her stomach and a face bury in her side. The child, Scarlet, had returned again and Jackie caught her breath as the she hugged her. Her body was still sore and her chest was wrapped in heavy bandages from where she was impaled by that shard of ice. Still she lived though, defiant of death and she allowed an arm to fall over the girl. She was the young sister that She'd lost so long ago. A responsibility that she didn't want, but welcomed all the same. 

Her eyes close as she imagined how much older Leeann would be now those beautiful blue eyes that saw no evil in anyone, that saw not a stranger but a friend every time. It should have been her that lived that day. Not Jackie, the woman realized that now. Leeann would have been able to comfort father better. Would have forgiven the world government and advocated a peace between Pirate and Marine as silly as that sounded at the moment.  "You're laughing at me now aren't you Reagen. Looking down from Fiddler's Green and laughing at me." is mumbled as she imagined how much her older brother would have grown. Hell he'd likely been in the New World right now and not limping through the Grand Line. 

_ "You going to lay there and fill sorry for yourself Little Jack?"_ 

 "Reagen? I told you not to call me that, I already know you're better than me. Can't you just stop being mean for once in your life?"

_ "Little Jack, Little Jack. Tell you what sis, if you can beat me in a foot race I'll stop calling you Little Jack."_ 

 "You're so mean spirited, if you don't stop I won't cook that Seaking Steak Omelet you like so much"

_ "That isn't fair little J_ackie you are stronger than you can imagine."

 "Reagen?" opening her eyes she is greeted again by that same dull ceiling, hello cracks my old friend how have you been? It's a new day you say? Well isn't a great one to draw breath? 

Jackie moved her left hand and Scarlet moved and sighed acting as the whole world was fine as long as Jackie was there to hold her.  "How long has it been" is asked. Dianna looked up from the book she was reading. We left Snowfall Island well over a week ago. You've been in and out of it since then."[/color] is replied as she sat the book across from her.  "Jackie",  "You don't have to say anything, I know I was reckless." is replied as he rubbed on the bandages that were just stained a light red from blood that seeped through the healing skin.

 "You were talking in your sleep Nee-San" Scarlet states rubbing her eyes as she stirred to wake.  "Who is Reagen and why was they being mean to you?" is asked. Jackie let out a low sigh and pulled a hand to the child's head.  "He's ... an old friend from a long time ago. Like your mom, he went to Fiddler's Green." is replied as she pulled the girl to her bosom. One day she would learn what Fiddler's Green was.  "I'm sorry Nee-San, I bet he was special to you too." ~

_-Later on Deck_ 

Jackie stood at the forward most part of the bow  looking toward the distance. A arm was wrapped around her chest as the back of her other hand lay on her hip. In the distance an enormous plateau cut into the sky and dominates the sea line. Jackie felt a forbiddances about the place as it grew all the closer minute by minute as they followed Kaiser's ship. Dianna walked up to her and sees concern, it was rare for Jackie. But it happened.  "Jackie?",  "Dianna, where are we heading?" is asked as a wind blew across the ship. It was warm denoting either a spring or summer island. The blonde looked and frowned.  "Well, over the Radio Gemma said it was called the Yaschas Massif. Which is a glorified sand box." is replied.  "Well to be correct, it's a massive archeological dig site." a shiver ran up Dianna's spine and she turned and tossed the spy glass at Doc. 

He ducks and grabs the improvised weapon with a length of linen.  "Don't do THAT! And how in the hell did you get over to this SHIP!" is hollered with fangs bared. He shrugged and mouthed it's a secret as he walked up pass the two.  "Yep that place is suppose to be where Giants came to be, if you believe the people that work there" is mused as waves broke off the side of the ship. From behind Jhil squawks happily at seeing Jackie and lands on her shoulder.

Instead of anger, Jackie lays a hand on he bird and lightly ruffles her feathers. ~

_-Yaschas Massif_

A man working the docks looks through his own spy glass and looks out to sea and spots the two UC ships. Looking into the small town that sprouted up to support the Dig Site he yelled "The supply ships are approaching!" is yelled. A man in a bowler stepped out a door less building close to the small city. 



The cigar in his mouth rolled to the side.  "It about Oda-damned time. They're a month late!"~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 28, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

[Seas,Nearing Yaschas Massif,Grand Line]


[Secret of the Labyrinth]

The long days on the sea had been well spent, Kai had been moving around well enough while he was recovering from his battle. For the most part his iron defense had held up, it just took quite some time for his nerves to stop screaming like someone had taken a blowtorch to them. This made place, a few days later, for what seemed like a strike. His nervous system started picketing and he couldn't feel shit anymore, it was the whole "I can't feel my face!" thing but without all the good stuff that goes with it traditionally. 

He didn't let it slow him down, it had been a while but now he was commanding his own ship again. This time without an effeminate gunslinger or a big breasted brute with penis envy. He was running his own show again and he had been excited about it, young and ambitious as he was, he felt this was a great opportunity to make a big leap towards his ultimate goal. He had a ship again, Marek and the Winterfall workers had been hard at work but it would take some time at a port and supplies to get the bigger things on Kai's to do list done.
During the last couple of stops, they had picked up quite some people. Some officers to serve under him, and that could handle the majority of the "skill" duties together with the crewmen serving under Jackie. 

All the refugees, villagers and more, that they picked up on their last couple of stops gave them all the bodies they could need for now. Kai had organized them, there some that had experience in the position he put them in but for the most part they were going to have to learn on the job and from the training officers they worked under. Everything from running the ship, keeping it clean, keeping the crew fed and muscle for that inevitable moment all hell broke loose and some fisticuffs were required.

He was in his office, bend over his desk and still busy sorting it all out when knock at his door was followed by Mito silently entering. She moved with the grace and stealth of a cat on the prowl, if it hadn't been for the knock your average person probably wouldn't even have noticed her entering. The door didn't even make as much as a peep. "Hmmm the place could use some work....... A woman's touch perhaps." She mused as he looked the room over, there wasn't done much in the way of furnishing the place..... Outside of the animal carcasses that had been mounted on the wall and sprawled over the floor as rugs. 

"From Kaiju, these were left over..... Not much use to use them for coats so when I stumbled over them in the hold of the other ship while looking for material..... They fit just fine in my man cave." 

Clearly he had absolutely no style whatsoever, but that much was apparant just by watching him walk around in those fur and leather heavy outfits that all seemed to leave his abs exposed.

"I'm impressed though, you've been doing the commanding part of the captain role quite well." Considering he gave the impression he'd spent his days eating or following his dick around, the fact he had shown competence in a position of leadership, had been surprising. "Haha, look at you, even doing paperwork." She sat down on the desk, taking a glance at the notes of materials and supplies he had written down.

Though he took a hot second, to let his gaze linger over the legs she seemed to make a point of displaying, he responded with a shrug. "For quite some time, I've dreamed of having my own crew and that would lead to grander things, it just dawned on my the other day how close I am to to really making some serious progress and with all the tools I had in my disposal now.... I decided to really make work of it now." 

"Hmmmm." The performance was not over, as she took her sweet time stretching her legs before continueing. "Looks like you do have some qualities to you boy." She giggled briefly, though turned serious when she broached the next subject.

"So about that thing on Winterfall." She began. "I've been getting with Gemma to look deeper into it, how have you been doing with..." 

"I had Marek work on something, some modifications so that we could hide away some contraband if needed..... I made sure nobody was somehow gonna get their hands on it for now, it'll have to do until we can do something more permanent." He was about to continue, but stopped and suddenly glanced over his shoulder to his door. "How about we keep looking into it, and discuss it when we know more?"

She nodded and then a knock on the door signalled the end of the conversation. She slid off the desk and headed for the door, which opened to reveal Ryu. "Cap, Blondie said we're close to our destination." As Mito passed him, he nodded and gave her a "My lady." 

"Alright, I'll head up.... Get the rest of the officers on deck as well." Ryu gave a thumbs up and get to it. Leaving the door open behind him. This gave an opportunity to the assassin of the deep blue, Jaws the sharkdog took the opportunity to try and pounce on Kai. Though their relationship still hadn't improved, no matter how Kai tried to bribe him, the thing would just keep eating whatever food he would use in his pursuit of achieving that and then would chow down on the nearest Kai limb. 

At a certain point he had just learned to go metal, wherever Jaws was aiming to maul, and like now it just resulted in a yelping but still aggressive mutt. "Might be an idea to let go." The growl seemed to indicate that he wasn't planning on it, so with a sigh, Kai headed off and dragged the dog along with him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 3, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

With the UC

The ships had docked, the crewmen were busy with that process while all of the higher ranking members gathered together to discus their course of action. Gemma had informed them that it would take a few days for the Log Pose to recalibrate, but that the island should be plenty of interest to them. Mito concurred, during her studies she had learned of the history and how much discoveries had been made by the archeologists at work here. Besides a professional curiosity, after the latest historic discovery they made back on Winterfall, she couldn't help but wonder what another nearby site could have hidden.

They were just about to finish up and get ready to head into town, when a deckhand ran up to them with the news that people had approached the ships and were asking about supplies. Not knowing what to make of this, the gang headed down to look into the matter and made their way to the group of men led by the loud, cigar smoking man.

"A month late and then when you show up, you're talking a bunch of nonsense!" He barked at the poor deckhand that had no idea what to make of this. "Get the fucking supplies of the ships already."

"What is this about?" Jackie frowned, stepping in front of the deck hand.

"Off the ship?" Kai asked. "Shit, we need to stock up."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2014)

*Sabrina/The Unbound/The Grand Line*

Two weeks had passed since the Unbound crew's wild encounter on the unnamed jungle island. The man who had brought them together was now gone, and with him his hopes and ambitions. They didn't mourn their lost captain of course. Not these cold blooded killers. "What a crock of bullshit. All the news that's fit to print my ass," Sabrina exclaimed, sitting up straight in her cabana chair and tossing the latest issue of the Grand Line Times over her shoulder. "Not one mention or blurb about us taking out that marine compound. I should've known those bastards would keep it on the down low." Sabrina crossed her arms, glaring at no one in particular. She wore a black swimsuit and oversized sunglasses, skin glistening with sun tan oil. Ever since being elected captain she had been riding a high, trading in her listless nights for fun under the sun. "I swear, we're burning down the next island we see," she grumbled. Until now her style had been to fly under the radar, evading  unwanted attention at every turn. Those days were gone. Now she had a plan. Now she had a purpose. 

Sabrina turned towards Henry. The brutish woman stood hunched beside the wheelhouse. Sabrina had entrusted her with keeping them on course. Suddenly she found herself regretting  the decision. "Henry, hon, are you sure you're following that log pose correctly?" Sabrina took care to remain on the woman's good side. She needed a bruiser in the crew. Before Henry could answer a cry went out. 

"Two ships sighted off the starboard bow!" Kyuudo called out from high up in the crows nest. 

Sabrina leaped to her feet and leaned over the railing, squinting. "I don't see anything." That damned Zash hadn't even bothered to secure a spy glass. 

The young marskman smirked. "Wait for it." 

Several minuted passed. Two distant dots appeared over the horizon, eventually coming into focus, a mid sized sloop in hot pursuit of a humble sail boat. Sabrina could just make out the jolly roger flying from the pursuing ship. "There's about a dozen of 'em on the sloop, armed and dangerous," Kyudo declared. 

"And the one being chased?" Sabrina asked. 

"Just a girl." Kyuudo laughed. "She's waving at us. I think she wants our help." 

Sabrina grinned. Her swimsuit extended around her body like a second skin, forming into a rippling cloak of living darkness. "Poor thing," Sabrina said in mock sympathy. She gave the command to move in. Henry's characteristic laugh filled the air. She spun the wheel about, taking them on a beeline towards the pirate ship. They had all been cramped on the ship for too long, Sabrina realized. It would feel good to stetch out their legs so to speak. Arrows whistled through the air as Kyuudo let fly a volley, dropping the helmsman and two others attempting to fire up the lone cannon. Sabrina gripped the railing as they smashed into the hull of the sloop. She was no match for the _Brown Dart_. "I want one left alive for questioning. Have fun with the rest!" Sabrina cackled, leaping towards the opposing deck.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2014)

Rena.

My Journey into the Grand Line - opinion piece

The pirate life has oft been romanticized, with dreams of riches and freedom; the wind blowing through your hair as you sail across the world's most famous sea. The reality of it is as different as you can imagine - well it is for ordinary Joes and Joannas like you and I. The marine command will be delighted to read that I wholly  discourage any attempts to go up that Physics defying mountain to 'follow your dreams'.

So far the journey has been an utterly harrowing one. I met one pirate who, thankfully, had been to the Grand Line before. I'm not a religious person by any stretch of the imagination but if there is such a thing as Oda then I'd like to thank him for such a Godsend. His calm and friendly demeanor was ....well I'll be honest, it was strange. My preconceptions of pirates were utterly smashed by this clean cut and naive young man. He literally plucked me out of the water and asked if I wanted to join his adventure. Apparently, this is how one gets crew members in the Grand Line.

Indeed, the amount of sheer randomness was incredible. Ordinarily in life one would have to work hard to gain the trust of others or to become mortal enemies with another. On the Grand Line, such relationships are given out like candy, poisoned ones in some cases, and it is rather easy to become loved or hated out in that vast sea. This was as clear as the summer sky on Bloodmoon Island, my first port of call.

The island is currently in the midst of a bit of a war. One that my pirate friend, and forgive me I haven't introduced him to you - Diego Seablood - may have played a role in starting. In his defense, sacrificing virgin girls to some giant wolf was on the wrong side of questionable. As soon as we landed on the island, our first contact was with one of these unfortunate girls. Such a sweet, young and pretty girl - for her life to be forfeit to a practice that should be consigned to the history books was a barbaric injustice. 

As a reporter, it's my job to simply stay out of it. To bear witness and tell these stories to you. However, I admit I found myself wanting desperately to help. Perhaps it was the band of girls that had camped far from their village - rescued by girls in Red hoods - but had to give up everything to fight. This was not a choice, but rather a move of desperation. Women that had been chosen for this ritual and were rescued, now they had no place to go. To return to the village was to seal their fate as the Lumberjacks were always on watch.

Which brings us to the villain of the piece. Now, I try to see both sides of the story and report it as objectively as I can, but there could be no redeeming qualities for these men. It was a simple case of women being subjugated and treated like second class citizens. And that is what the war is being fought for. Nothing like the wars that we are accustomed to; power, money, utter madness - no. a simple concept. Equality. Freedom. I remain on this island, despite the terrors that hunt me. And by publishing this piece I am indeed giving away my disguise, though at this point, the only ones I am fooling are allies. Those that I would call my enemies are already onto me. Perhaps this is my only piece from the Grand Line, those that chase me.....are terrifying. But it warms my heart that I at least got one piece out. I hope to publish many more, but we shall see.


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2014)

Kagami Rei

The group had burst into the palace, the T-rex destroying most of the front of the entrance. The guards and a small man dressed in all white, with a ridiculously large headpiece stood in the corner of the room cowering.

"Ha! Look at them! All trembling with excitement at our performance!" Kagami said twirling a stick around like a baton. 

"Wh-whatever it is you want, we'll give to you. J-just leave peacefully...." a meek little voice said from behind the guards.

"Oh? Well that's just fine and dandy! Ha! See Ali! I told you this plan would work." Kagami said proudly, either choosing to ignore or completely oblivous to the obvious terror in his voice.

"They think I'm a terrorist or something. How can I possibly win the heart of...." Ali whispered hoarsely to Kagami, looking at the needless destruction.

"Hush hush. I got you this far, I'll get you further!" She replied out of the side of her mouth, "Now then Chiefster, we're here simply to woo your daughter. I think you'll agree that Ali is a fine catch. Strong, smart and awesome between the sheets."

"Wh-what?! I've never even kissed a ...."

"Frog? No why would you? I mean you think they'd turn into something magical. Like it's not as if I tried it. Are you saying that I've tried it? Cos I haven't. Nope. Never." Kagami said angrily and causing more than one slow sigh to escape from her team mates. 

"No. I mean I've never kissed a gir..."

"Never kissed a Gorilla? No, that would be even more disturbing than kissing a frog! What's you and your animal fetish recently? Good lord, perhaps a few too many good and charitable deeds have made him a little worn out. Let me talk to him." Kagami ran and slid next to Ali.

"What are you doing?!" Ali snarled.

"I could ask you the same thing. Here I am willing to give up my virginity in this story and you would reject it. Seriously? Like what's wrong with me? It's the boobs again isn't it?"

"No...No...you're lovely. I mean if I wasn't in....wait how did this become about you?! How are you making me out to be a manslut?" Ali said with a red face and a quiver to his voice.

"Manslut....that's a cool term. But no, you have to impress the father. I mean if your conquests include someone as dazzlingly beautiful as me then that just raises demand right? Plus he has to know that you can perform in bed. No point buying a gun with a faulty trigger. You know what I'm sayin? You...know what I'm saying right?"

"Look it's a case o.." Ali started

"Dicks! I'm talking about dicks!" Kagami said driving the point home.

"Yes I get that!" Ali said not realising he could get any more flustered.

"Oh good, well then no problemo." Kagami spun on her heels and marched towards the Sultan."

"Just one date with your daughter. At least give my Prince Ali of Ababwa that?" Kagami said giving her pleading puppy dog look.

"W-well, you say he's a prince?" The Sultan said poking his round bearded head from between two guards. "Certainly has the look and an impressive entourage....if not a little destructive." the Sultan said.

"Oh yeah, well, just give us the bill, we'll totally fix it. Even if we have to rob another bank."

"What?" the Sultan said in a half daze

"I said even if we have to break our piggy bank. We feel real bad about that. Didn't know our little T-rex here was gonna be that big. Over in Ababwa our gates are massive cos Ali likes to ride him everywhere."

"Well, it is an intriguing contraption. Y-you mind if I hop on it?" the Sultan said with gleaming eyes. Kagami remembered the mushroom cloud from before and looked at the robot. She couldn't very well say no. 

"Oh sure! Ol Rexy won't mind! He'll be a good as gold and won't kill, maim, terrorize, psychologically scar, obliterate, crush, pound, shred, slice or otherwise harm any living soul. Will you?" Kagami said forcefully to GRIMM, with more than a few drops of sweat dripping from her face. "Whoo! Sure is hot in here!" Kagami said fanning herself and praying to Oda that this would go well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Yaschas Massif,Grand Line]​*

[Secret of the Labyrinth II]​
Jackie cupped her head as the large cigar chomping man made his demands. What had they allowed that inhuman sail them into? Her tan face grew all the redder as the large cut of meat and muscle made his piece talking about how they were a month late and how they were starting to get low on supplies. Jackie sighed as her anger built to a flashing point.  "Jackie, I know that look" Dianna mumbled as she tried to reach out for the woman. But before she could stop her Captain from being her Captain Jackie stepped from her and up to the large man. A scowl was etched deeply into his features. He towered a good foot over her and as he looked down on her it was with eyes of doubt and anger. *"You have something to say woman?"* is asked with a rolling bark as he loomed over her.

Jackie sneered and wrapped a finger into a belt loop,  "Yeah I have something to say you muscle bound moron!" is bit back as she lifted him into the air as if he were a bag of empty beer cans.  "You need to cool down" is added as she hurled him overboard and into the seas. Walking over to the railing of the ship she peered into the churning waters as his head broke it's surface,  "And just so that we are very clear and to the point buddy boy. We're not your lost supply ships, we're Pirates" is added as she turned back to the people that were with the man as he cussing flooded up and over the ship's sides. Her jade eyes lock with their surprised and fear ridden faces. Placing a had on her hip and thumbing over her shoulder with the other hand that blank look turns stern,  "You want to join your meat headed boss. Feel free to toss yourselves overboard. If not, get out of my way" is ordered

The group that had joined quickly disperse as she walked back toward the gang way. Her eyes cut to Kaiser who had that look about his face, the one that said he wanted to be the one that threw the man into the sea.  "You snooze you loose Leon" is the simple quip she gives before hitting the gang plank.  "I need a drink" is muttered as she made her way to the docks for a second time inside ten minutes. As she walked along Dianna catches up,  "It seems that man may be the big boss around here Jackie. Do you think it wise to make him mad at us?" the blonde asks. Jackie rolled her eyes,  "If you want to go and kiss and make up for us, you can. If not let it alone. If he thinks that he has the balls to rectify what I've done. He is more than welcome to come and do it himself." is replied as she cracked her knuckles. 

Being bed ridden for as long as Jackie was had made her restless and now this poor place was going to be the brunt of her angst.  "At least leave the place standing Jackie, you can't be a Wrecker everywhere you go" is muttered through her hand.  "You know me better than anyone. I'll not start a damn thing. But I will finish what ever is started." 

Yep, Jackie had gone stir crazy and this likely wouldn't bode well for the Yaschas Massif or the people that called it home. Back at the ships the workers help their boss out of the seas. * "Keep a close eye on these people, I don't mind pirates being here, if they play by the rules and get on the Oda-damned horn. I want to know where my supplies are!"* is yelled as he stood to his feet. * "Already had my bath this freaking week"* ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2014)

*Grimm|Misfit Pirates|Grand Line*

*[???,Grand Line]​*

[Waking the Giant VII, Rexy!?]​
If Grimm was capable of sweating he would have sweat dropped at that very moment.  "Me no Rex..." Kagami is quick to place a finger on his large mouth almost getting bitten in the process.  "As I was saying Ol Rexy won't mind! He'll be a good as gold and won't kill, maim, terrorize, psychologically scar, obliterate, crush, pound, shred, slice or otherwise harm any living soul. Will you?"

Is restated, though the second time through it sounded more forced and less sure than it did the first time.  "Me.... Rexy give RIDE!!" is exclaimed after a little nudge from Tony. With a dip he takes as step forward rolling the older man in all white up on his head and then looking to the ceiling he allowed the portly man roll to his back where a large chair formed catching him.  "Hold on, Me Rexy give ride of life!" is exclaimed as the machine turns and bounds out the large doors that he'd stormed just moments earlier. The Sultan yelled in excitement as the wind beat across his face as the large dinosaur hit the main court yard at full sprint, 

The main wall to the palace came into view, it large gold and bronze gate hung by a thread as the large robot rumbled toward it,  "Me sorry, no mean to break gate" is stated as he pushed the flame thrower system to his feet. With a plume of smoke the large beast leaps the wall like it were some small hedge. A thick black smoke trailed in the wake of the after burner as Grimm landed with a building shaking thud. Not a beat was missed as he rumbled down the street as the sultan waves to his people that were just recovering from the parade that had torn through town minutes earlier. 

Some were brave enough to wave back. Most just ran to their homes leaving the injured and gold coated people to fend for themselves.  "You like fly?" is asked as the run fell to a trot. The sultan stroked his white beard, "Oh hoho! I'd love that!" is exclaimed. No sooner than he said that then a metal box slid up around him. A moment later a window slides into place to allow the sultan to see out of. Controls all around him lit up as rockets formed on the back of the small plane that had formed on Rexy's back,  "Me captain say keep arms and legs in all times. No press red buttons. They make booms" is stated as the engines roared to life.

In an instant the sultan is launched into the air. Initially the man screamed for his life, but as Grimm controlled the ship the screams of terror were replaced witha a gidddy laughter as the small plane took him to a whole new world. As the action happened Grimm's dino head appeared on a small screen.  "You no have friend like me" is stated as small speakers form.  "Me give music" is added as a small tune starts to add to the ride ~










​


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2014)

*Misfit Pirates*

Kagami watched as GRIMM flew around the city of Agraba hearing the squeals of delight from a Sultan that really should have known better. I mean what if they weren't actually from Ababwa and were actually pirates?

"He can fly?" she turns to Ali with an evil grin as an idea came into her mind.

"What?! I've only known you for little over a day and I know that smile is not a good one." Ali said.

"Ohoho, I've got an awesome date planned for you and the princess!" Kagami said rubbing her hands together.

"No no no no! I appereciate you helping me get this far but leave the date to me. I mean this is the important bit." Ali said with a look of pleading in his eyes which Kagami totally ignored. 

"Exaaaaaactly! OK try to woo me." Kagami said apparently bracing herself for a punch.

"Huh?" Ali's face turned from desperation to confusion.

"You heard me. Woo me baby. Show me what you got. I AM a girl you know. I know what sounds good and what doesn't. So show me what you've got. Pretend I'm the princess." Kagami closed her eyes to get into character, even though she'd never met her before.

"Fine." Ali sheepishly scratched his head and rubbed his face. "Here goes."

"Princess, from the moment I saw you in that dirty alley I...."

Kagami opened her eyes and looked at him with a raised eyebrow. "Really? You're going straight for the 'dirty alley' Good lord how much of a pervert are you!?" the white haired captain said putting an arm around the shoulder of Ali and closing his mouth with the other hand so he wouldn't argue. "Trust me, leave this to me and it'll be a night she will never forget."

"Thts wht M friad uf." the muffled sententece came from Ali.

GRIMM and the Sultan came back, with the robot stopping suddenly, throwing the Sultan into the air and bouncing perfectly into his throne. 

"Ahaha! Splendid! Splendid! What a delightful machine!" the Sultan said playfully clapping his hands.

"So Chiefster, what do you say - can Ali get the opportunity to woo your daughter?" Kagami asked.

"Of course of course! I'm sure she will absolutely love this Ali! I have high hopes for you young man. High hopes!"

*Later that day.*

"OK Ali, now many people would tell you at this point to spill the beans and tell her the truth - but fuck that. You and GRIMM here will go on a magical ride and you will romance the pants off her! Well not literally. I mean, if you want to and she's fine with it...but don't force the issue. I mean unless she likes that sort of thing...."

"Oh my god STOP! I get it!" Ali said his face becoming beet, "Look guys, thanks for helping me out and getting me this far. Really - I couldn't have done it without you."

"Pffft, yeah! I know that, now get moving Casanova." Kagami said as Ali got onto GRIMM. "Now GRIMM, try to turn up the romance here. Do you....know about romance?" Kagami asked the robot.


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2014)

*Rena Heartbrook.*

Outside her room there was a reprieve in the fighting. The women had banded together and were fighting on a unified front. Of course husbands and boyfriends also took up arms but in her next article there would be no doubt that the real heroes would be the women. To endure so much and to not give up was a testament to the strength of women - something that men could never understand. She had discovered a great deal whilst on Bloodmoon island, not only on a professional level but also on a personal - she had written about the personal side; now onto the facts. 

The Makaosu had become something of an obsession for her now. The Old man Sherriff had always said that the secret to being a good detective is not to love mysteries but to hate them with all your heart. She had certainly inherited that. She hated the fact that there was an answer to the questions in her mind out in the world somewhere, but she didn't have access to them. It was like searching for your keys - as the search goes on the more frustrating it becomes and the more determined you are. This organisation seemed to be powerful. To find evidence of them in a Captain's office as well as some obscure island in an old woman's drawer was evidence enough that their influence was far reaching.

She had omitted them from her opinion piece as this was front page stuff, but she needed concrete evidence, but the infuriating thing was that the world was a rather large place. Finding it was akin to a needle in a haystack. And the needle was hay coloured. She sat in her room as she pondered how to attack this problem. There was no way she was talking the seas on her own, she was a good navigator but against the various dangers it would take someone of extreme insanity to tackle it on their own. 

She could use her connections with the marines. As far as she knew she was still on good terms with them, thanks to the old man. He'd gushed about Rena since he joined the WG, though she hated using that as a resource - she really wanted to make it on her own. The only other option was to use the freedom of the press gig and hope that some people still considered that to be a thing. Best way to find out about the Makaosu was to mingle with those that they would normally associate with. Before she would have just joined some pirate crew and hoped, but after meeting a pirate that actually looked out for someone other than himself, in Diego, she would have to think of something a little less random.

Prisons tend to hold a lot of criminals and the one which was the best known was Impel Down. She began writing a letter of request to her editor as well as one to the marine headquarters highlighting that she would like to demonstrate to the world how safe it was by running a feature on the world's most famous prison. 

"Should be eye opening."


----------



## DVB (May 15, 2014)

*
Grand Line; Headed to the Kingdom of Britorian

*
Diego looked down at her with her wrench. That sounded cool. It meant that if he had to fight long-distance, she can do it close. However, he would feel better if they got a sniper on their team. And a doctor, that would be a smart move also.

He was then further surprised to see that she had a Devil Fruit power; it gave her the power to make clones. "Wow, that's awesome! Do the clones all feel what you feel? Does your strength go down for each clone or does it stay the same?" Diego asked her, excited by this new power. While he waited, he saw that the clouds were turning gray. Once she gave his answer, he had help prepare.

There was a storm coming... he could smell the moisture in the air...

The waves began getting rowdy... "I hope the _Brave Drop_ can handle this," Diego said as he saw the dark clouds coming. He was also keeping his eye out for anything else like an island. He squinted over. "Think I see an island," he pointed out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 16, 2014)

*Jessie/Tsunami Pirates*

Jessie nodded at Diego's question. "I feel everything my clones do for the most part. When they disperse I also retain all their experiences." She had discovered this crucial aspect of her devil fruit ability relatively early on. Sometimes it would be a random bruise or a scratch appearing out of nowhere, a sudden wave of emotion enveloping her, or a memory of a conversation which she had never taken part in. Thankfully their strength wasn't divided. Her clones were as strong as she was, however they all drew from her pool of stamina, which was considerable to say the least. Had to be. It was why she ate so much to fuel her body. 

She could feel the storm approaching same as Diego. The surging waves and ominous black clouds reminded her of the storm which had sunk her own ship, the _Gaia Maiden_. "I'm not losing another ship," Jessie exclaimed, moving quickly to secure the rigging. This was her professional pride on the line. She caught sight of the island in the far distance pointed out by Diego, barely discernible over the crashing waves. "We have to outpace the storm somehow." Jessie turned towards Diego. "You said you knew Fishman Karate. Could you like, I don't know, karate chop the water or something to give us a boost." 

One of the shipwrights under her father's employ was a burly fishman by the name of Firenze. He was known for using slicing arcs of water to saw massive wooden ship beams. Jessie used to watch him at work in fascination when she was a kid. By his own admission he was merely an amateur. Jessie wondered if Diego had that kind of power.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Dorado

It was that time of the year. Hundreds of ship, big and small, had made their way to the region. Dorado was more than just an island, it was an island group home to one of the biggest yearly events of Paradise. Considering how much people flocked to the event, the tournament rarely attracted any real trouble because it was well known that one wasn't to fuck around at Dorado or else they might end up at Infierno or worse. Because the people felt so safe here, and because of the popularity of the tournament, the worst criminals in the Grand Line were actually treated as stars here.
The people would root and cheer for their favorites as they would display why they ended up with the notoriety they had. 

Among the crews that made it here, was the UC,  they set out to participate in the tournament and acquire the riches that would be afforded to the winners.  With so much going on the group decided to split up, there was work to be done but also they were on the clock. Registration wouldn't be open for much longer and so the duo of  Kai and Jackie separated from the rest as they made it to one of the registration points near the arena.

Though as they prepared for a challenge, they were woefully unprepared for the danger that was ahead of them. Like so many other rookie pirates that unknowingly or not had the Makaosu's eyes on them and would be forced here to prove themselves worthy of their advances or die in the process. 

The Crucible was about to begin!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

Annie ignored the stares from her would be rivals and sauntered up to the grizzled tournament official seated at one of the registration tables. "Sign me up fella," she said with a grin. She wore blue jeans and a midriff baring shirt, over that a red leather jacket. Combined with the cowgirl boots it made her West Blue heritage that much more obvious. As always her revolvers were holstered snugly against her hips, triple barreled rifle slung over one shoulder. Any spare ammo she would need was tucked away into her leather gunbelt. The tournament official gave Annie a look. "And you are?" 

"Annie the Kid." 

His eyes lit up with recognition at the name. Annie got that reaction a lot more ever since she began assassinating noblemen and freeing slaves. She was still coming to grips with the consequences of attaining such infamy. Not a day went by when she didn't feel like she had a bullseye painted across her back. "I hope you're not here to cause trouble," the man said. "The Kingdom of Dorado frowns upon revolutionary elements within its borders."   

Annie shook her head. "Don't worry, I'm here for pleasure not business," she assured him. 

Joining this boondoggle of a tournament hadn't been her idea. Hawkins convinced her that it would be the quickest way to become a full fledged Makaosu, and not just a low level flunky, but someone with a seat at the big boys and girls table. The tournament official handed her a form. "Sign here please." Annie signed on the dotted line. There was no turning back now. She used the remaining time to scope out the other fighters, not that she hadn't done her homework anyway. There were some real killers in this tournament, every bit as dangerous as she was, a few she actually wasn't looking forward to tangling with.


----------



## Vergil (May 18, 2014)

Rena Heartbrook.

It was strange using her own name - it had been probably 5 monthys since she had, but this was her identity and it was like slipping into a pair of warm, comfortable pyjamas. Her editor loved the idea of an insight into one of the most secure prisons in the world. That Pulitzer prize winning rival of hers almost had kittens when he realised that she may actually have a better story than his for once. Rena smiled from ear to ear.

She had to buy some work clothes and of course she didn't mind that, as the company was paying for it. Gleefully she bought a very nice suit and a bunch of supplies, including a top of the range bag that had a seastone lock and a special watch that alerted Rena if it was being tampered with. On top of that it was even able to float on water, doubling as a floatation device! A lot of beli involved in that purchase, but considering she was one of the first journalists with any sort of credibility to go to the Grand Line, the editor allowed it. She did however refrain from buying the pretty, professional shoes - instead opting for non slip rugged ones, that still had a degree of smartness to them. 

There were some ....under the table purchases too. Lockpicks were the main ones. She'd gone through quite a few trying to open her bag, just to make sure it couldn't be picked. It was a pretty robust lock and ripping through the watertight material took more than a sharp knife (also tried - much to the shopkeeper's alarm), though she was fully in her right to try it out as it was said to be able to withstand a slash from a Wazamono grade sword! As much as the editor said that any expense was fine, she suspected he may have had a little bit of a seizure at this one expense, coming to roughly the same price as a small boat. The purchase would come in rather handy though as she was certain this one bag would save her life quite a few times

Her bag around her shoulder and in her new threads Rena put on her press badge and headed towards the local marine headquarters. 

"Hi there, my name is Rena Heartbrook....here, these papers should explain everything." she said handing over very official looking documents with the World Government emblem on them. The uniformed man shuffled through them and looked up, shooting Rena a terrible look. Marines and the press were not on great terms as usually the stories were about Marines abuse of power and so on. 

"You guys are doing a great job, all things considered." Rena added sweetly, "I mean, what the hell was that pirate thinking telling the masses that there was some ludicrous treasure on the Grand Line? Your job would be so much easier if they just barricaded reverse mountain."

The marine looked up skeptically at first but then his features softened as he nodded. "Yes ma'am, but those big wigs up in their cozy palaces know nothing of what we see here. One of the first islands on the Grand Line we're stationed on and we get all sorts of silly bastards thinkin that they've managed to conquer the world cos they made that trip over the mountain. Heh, just wait till they see the new world...." he said tailing off as if remembering something horrid.

"The New world? That's the sea beyond the Red Line isn't it?" Rena said, her hair being pushed back behind her ear as she did so every time some interesting information was about to be said.

"Yes ma'am, and it's nothing like here. They call this section Paradise, and I'd have to agree with them - though I'd rather be stationed on one of the blues." he said with a sigh, clearly he was missing home.

Rena gave him a sympathetic look as she hid her shock and disbelief. The New World was worse than this? What? Were the seas blood red with giant skeletal dragons swooping from the sky and purple lightning all around them? 

"I...well, I'm sure you'll get your station soon. Unlike a lot of the marines, you seem like a nice guy." Rena said

"They stressed out, is all. Like you said, too many of them bleeding pirates coming in here looking for a cheap way out. Don't know why they just can't get proper jobs and contribute to society. Anyways, I've taken up enough of your time Ma'am, thank you for the sympathetic ear. You'll be taken to another island on one of our fine vessels and meet up with your contact there, who will give you a tour of the prison. I am looking forward to reading your opinion on it. Never been there meself." the Marine said. Rena smiled and thanked the man as she headed to the docks to make her journey. 

Garmell Island.

The journey took about a week, but the ship had quite a few amenities for passengers and was obviously not a typical Marine ship. A decent shower and a comfortable bed, as well as a gym and a buffet. She certainly had had worse experiences. She dared not even try to investigate the ship or the captain or anything but told the crew that they had all done a wonderful job and she was not deserving of such lavish treatment. Of course she had seen them casting lustful glances at her in her swimsuit as she sunbathed, but she didn't mind. Honestly, it was flattering, she never thought she was good looking, not compared to some of the girls she had seen in her time - a little attention was always welcome, as long as it was tasteful.

She breathed in as the task at hand. She had relaxed and was fully charged, her pen and pad at the ready and her eyes sharp as they could be. The Makaosu's shadowy cloak would be lifted by her - she only hoped that she would survive to write about it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dorando,Grand Line]​*

[Sinners and Fools, The Crucible]​
Jackie's fingers drummed impatiently on the Oerba's Railing her jade eyes fixed on the first spit of dirt in this island chain. The droll and agitated look that slowly spread across her lips as she sighed told it all.  "What's bothering you Captain?" Dianna walked up to Jackie as it looked as if she was about to sink the nearest ship. "Tell me again, how was it that Kaiser was able to convince me that this little dick measuring contest was a good idea?" is asked as she twisted one of the many rings that now again lined her fingers. Over the course of the past few islands Jackie had put her look back together, and with Doc's help had came across some undergarments that could survive both of her monstrous transformations. Not that she cared all that much, it was more of an appeasement so Dianna here would shut up over it. Her gaze now fell to the seas as Dianna propped up on the railing beside her.  "Well, I think you were either drunk, asleep or you just got tired of hearing his, and I quote, grating voice over the subject." is replied.    

Sighing the wide brim of Jackie's large hat cut through the air as she looked back up toward Dorando. The feather stuck in the rim of the hat bounced around as she looked into the distance, "Sounds a lot like something I'd say" is muttered back. Some time passed and Jackie was back to her cabin as Doc pulled the Oerba into port alongside Kai's ship. Dianna doesn't even get the chance to knock on her door because as her knuckles lined up with it, it swings open. Scarlet can be seen on her bed playing with a some small toys,  "You stay here with the ship Dianna, you and Doc get Scarlet and the Oerba out of dodge if something happens." is demanded. The blonde went to say something but Jackie placed a finger on her lips,  "I don't know what it is, but I just don't trust this dump. Bart, if something happens get to him as quickly as you can. He has a few safe islands here in Paradise." is stated as she placed a folded piece of paper in the woman's hands.  "Then, then find Jake and Hector",  "Why those two?",  "Fate Dianna. Fate" is replied as Xifeng appeared next to her. 

 "I swear to Oda, between you and Doc, I'll have a heart attack!",  "None sense, you have a long life ahead of you" is replied as the glasses wearing vixen give her a grin.  "You know what I want from you, right Seer?",  "Of course M'lady" is replied with a bow.  "Good, I'll be seeing you on the flip side then." is stated as she cupped her hand. Even under the gloves she wore, those old injures inflicted back at the CP0 Boot Camp still burned when she didn't like the situation that she was walking into. Allowing a hand to land on Dianna's shoulder she gave the woman a small smile that was meant to set her mind at ease. But Jackie was never good at those types of things. It made her oldest friend worry even more over what was about to happen.  "Do you know what is going to happen here?" is asked. Xifeng shakes her head,  "No, as it is with all Devil Fruits, the weakness are abundant. There is a power out there called Haki and it, like Seastone, can disrupt a Fruit User's powers." 

Dianna eyes cut from Xifeng as she spoke and onto Jackie as she made her way to the gang plank.  "This chain of islands it blanketed with a powerful Haki that is distorting my powers to look into the events that happen here, as well as the events that spiral from this event. Like you, I am effectively blind to what will transpire here." is added. ~

_-In the Distance, Dorado_

 "I don't get it, why are we here again old man?" A thick smoke billows from Paulsgrave's cigar as he walked up to a much smaller man. A grin slipped across the ragged face of the hatted fellow and the tattoo of the crow on Williams' arm started to burn. The man's glasses shine briefly in the sun as he glanced up to him. "It's all about what the Makaosu wants, you one day will know this all too well when you step into Death's Seat in my stead Paulsgrave" Mortimer replies his long skeletal finger extend in an offering gesture toward the Unnamed Crew as they disembarked onto the pier from their respective ships.  "The Leon kid and Bart's brat? So?" is asked as he wrung an ear with his pinky. Mortimer grinned,  "They are prospects for the Makaosu as well Paulsgrave. The boy the Fool, the girl the Justice." is replied 

Williams almost cracked a grin,  'I can see Leon as the fool, he is one. But Calico Jack Justice? Bwahahahaha. That is a hilarious notion" is snickered. Death shook his head.  "Justice is an abstract concept Williams. Justice does not apply to the laws made by mankind. True, sometimes the laws of mankind mimic the laws that Justice does enforce, and in those rare cases Justice can indeed refer to them. But Justice typically refers to the immutable laws of the Universe, the invisible principles that keep everything flowing forward smoothly through infinite causal chains."

 "Yada-yada, abstract bullshit. I get it old man, things aren't nearly as black and white as the World Government would have us think. Cause and effect. Right?" Mortimer grinned,  "You're not as dense as you look boy" is chuckled as he folded his arms behind his back.  "So, why am I not required to enter this little contest?",  "We can't recruit people if you kill them all Warlord." is offered in return as he walked away. Williams look back to Kai and Jackie for a moment before following Death into the shadows.

_-With Jackie_

Her nose wrinkled as she step up next to Kai as they walked up toward the registration tables, "Remind me to kick you in the balls for this Kaiser, this place smells of piss and cheap liquor." is growled. Men look with lustful eyes on the woman as her red silk dress billowed behind her showing off legs that threatened to never end. Making their ways to separate tables Jackie gives a look around at the people that she might have to face in this pissing contest. With a snort she looks down to the man that had just moments earlier signed Annie up. "And you are?" is asked as he flipped over to a new page.  "Calico Jack" is replied as she placed her hand on the table. 

The man paused and swallowed. Like Annie he recognized this name. Looking up his eyes are greeted with the part in her cleavage as she leaned down toward him.  "Eyes are up here buddy" is bit which forces the man to look up at her. It was her, the Marine Hunter. "This is a pirate friendly port Marine Hunter, but we do have Marine presence around. If you can refrain from drawing negative attention our way, you are welcome to sign up. If not you are free to go." is stated as he put his pen down and folded his hands together as he propped up on his elbows.  "How about I just kill you instead?" the man sweats, even if other officials  did get to her, he'd be dead and there was little coming back from that. "Sign here" is muttered as he handed her the form followed by the pen. Jackie scribbles her name and drops both back on the table,  "I need a drink" is muttered as she walked off. 

"Do enjoy your time on Dorado" he states, "I hope you choke on that piss" is muttered to himself as he greeted the next tournament hopeful.~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2014)

*Annie/The Grand Line*

When it came to scoping out the competition, Annie did so in the most literal sense. She had Paulsgrave Williams dead to rights within the cross hairs of her triple barreled sniper rifle, right index finger resting comfortably over the trigger. She wasn't stupid enough to take the shot of course, and she took special care not to radiate any waves of hostility, lest she alert the observation haki he may have possessed. Annie mulled over the implications of his presence on the island. She didn't expect someone of his caliber to be here, a friggin Warlord. Was he actually thinking of fighting in the tournament? Her instincts told her no. Thankfully he hadn't approached the registration tables yet. Annie relaxed slightly as he passed on. 

She slinked away from the edge of the rooftop, having had her fill of people watching. She repelled into a deserted back alley. As soon as her boots touched the ground she could feel a presence approaching. Annie spun about, drawing her revolvers with liquid speed. A flash of steel arced towards her neck. Annie deflected the dagger with the revolver in her right hand, taking aim with the other. The grinning face which greeted her was certainly a blast from the past. "Long time no see," Sabrina said. Annie kept her revolver leveled at Sabrina's forehead. "What the hell are you doing here? Last I heard you were running around with some crazy ass crew." Just seeing the woman dredged up memories which Annie would've preferred to forget.

"They were holding me back. So I decided to elevate my company. You're looking at the next High Priestess."  

Annie ground her teeth in annoyance. "You can't be the High Priestess if I blow your brains out." She stiffened as she felt a razor sharp edge press up against her throat. Annie cursed inwardly. It was that goddamn shadow. Sabrina laughed in amusement. Her amber eyes glittered with the same manic light Annie remembered oh so well. "I'll see you in the tournament. Oh and tell your boyfriend Hawkins that I appreciate the invitation." 

Sabrina's backed away into the shadows, leaving nothing behind but her mad cackle. Annie felt the blade against her throat dissipate into nothingness, Sabrina's shadow gone. She stood there for awhile, clenching her revolvers with a white knuckled grip. She was going to kill Hawkins. First thing was first. "You're going down Sabrina."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

"Who?"

Well...... That deflated his ego, when it was his time to step up to the registration table and introduced himself with the expectation to get some hype and admiration but didn't really work out as well when you say your name and then have to repeat yourself. Things only got worse when his second attempt got a "Keaster Della Donna?" The man scratched his head, shooting a quick glance at this 'keaster' and then over the stack of papers that contained a list of the most notable pirates that have been in the area recently. "I've heard of a Della Donna but it was supposed to be this tall chick."

It took a tournament official, who had been watching the registrations from, stepping and whispering something into the guy's ear. The guy was surprised and whispered something back that strongly looked like "Him? Really?" And then shrugged. He had to look over at the list and correct name the official pointed out, to proceed with the sign up. "Sign here buddy." He held out the sheet and a writing tool for him. "This isn't a game kid, not sure why you caught the attention of the higher ups but grown men die here all the time and boys like you tend to not even make it to adulthood." He whispered.

"This....." He almost got Kai to drop an racially insensitive remark here that would've dropped him in with Silver. Long Johnny Silver, famed equal rights activist but probably better known for raiding over a dozen marine bases out in the West Blue. 

He signed with a great deal of frustration, thinking he was going to show how stupid that pencil pusher would be and why the hell all those other people were so well known yet he didn't get as much as an "Oh my."

"Oi, step aside." A later arrival didn't bother to wait in line, and pushed his way through. As Kai turned around he saw a smug looking individual that looked like he just came from a casting call for a shady looking pirate captain role. The deflated Kai shot a mean look back at the dick who seemed intent on barreling his way straight through him, it ended with a shoulder bump. The pirate was surprised, it felt more as if he walked straight into a cow than teenage punk he thought he was dealing with, he must've been heavier than you'd guess. The two captains shared tense glare back and forth as they sized each other up until they were interrupted by the underimpressed pencil pusher from before.

"Oh my fucking Oda, Ser The Scoundrel!" Kai could've sworn his voice had been about two octaves higher. "Is it true that that....." 

"Haha, yes!" Ser countered. "Whatever it is, I'm sure I did it and it probably was even more action packed and with more full frontal nudities than the rumors would've indicated!"

It took an "Ahem" and then a firm elbow shove from the official to get the administrator to proceed with the registration and hand the form over for Ser to sign. 

"Here you go." He spoke up as he turned around and asked. "Now point me to the nearest whorehouse that has the best ale on tap!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2014)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/The Grand Line*

_A week ago..._
Garrick entered the Bounty Masters' office and saluted. Vice Admiral Marcus Cross sat at a desk stacked high with bounty posters, face buried in an enormous leatherbound book. The walls were lined with the posters of infamous pirates from the past and present. Cross gave Garrick the briefest of glances. "Captain Garrick, welcome. I have a new mission for you." Garrick suppressed a wide grin. This was it, the moment he had been waiting for. He was finally being dispatched to the New World. "I want you to escort a certain reporter to our prison facility." 

Garrick blinked with a dumbfounded expression. "What?" 

Cross smiled at Garrick's reaction. He leaned back in his leather chair and clasped his hands over his stomach. "Her name is Rena Heartbrook. We've had our eye on her ever since she entered the Grand Line. She's a real troublemaker this one. Watch her and make sure she doesn't cause any mischief." 

"I'm not some fucking tour guide," Garrick spat. 

"No, you're a brute and a killer. The kind of person who shouldn't be put anywhere near a reporter. Which is why I'm sending you." Cross leaned forward in his chair, narrowing his eyes. Garrick saw something else in the man's expression, a hint of caution. "There's also another reason why I need someone of your talents. What I'm about to tell you must not leave this room..."  

Garrick stomped out of the Vice Admiral's office and into the reception area. Commander Beverly Clemens waited for him by the door. "How did it go?" she asked. Garrick brushed by her and continued towards the exit. "We're babysitting a fucking reporter," he growled. 

Clemens frowned slightly. "Oh." She moved to keep up with Garrick's long strides. "Well look at the bright side. This will give you a chance to brush up on your public relations skills." Garrick cast Clemens a dark look. "Or you can just let me do all the talking," Clemens added.    

_Right now..._
Garrick waited with Clemens by the gangplank. The *Dark Justice* loomed large behind them. "She's late," Garrick grumbled. 

Clemens pointed to a woman approaching. "Ah there she is." 

Garrick hated Rena Heartbrook on sight and he made no effort to hide his displeasure. "I'm Captain Zane Garrick, leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice." He shot a thumb at Clemens. "This is my executive officer, Commander Beverly Clemens. You'll be dealing with her mostly since I have better shit to do with my time then answer your annoying questions." 

Clemens smiled pleasantly. Clearly she was used to this routine. "Good day Miss Heartbrook. We hope that your tour will be very informative and insightful." 

"No cameras or recording equipment allowed. If I so much as see a snail then I'm gonna rip its fuckin head off!" Garrick blurted out. 

"The Marines respect the rights of the free press..." 

"Reporters are second only to pirates and criminal scum!"

"We will do our best to accommodate your needs and ensure that you have access to all the pertinent facilities." 

"Stay the hell out of trouble and don't go snooping around!" 

Clemens waved towards the gangplank. "Welcome aboard the _Dark Justice_."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2014)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dorando,Grand Line]​*

[Sinners and Fools, The Crucible II]​
Brushing pass a couple of tournament hopefuls that had their eyes on her, Jackie knocks them into the drink.  "Keep your mind out of my pants, thank you very much." is grumbled as she marched along. Not too far from the sign up tables she'd seen a bar, it didn't look all that impressive given how much Beli was probably thrown about around this place. But, they served drinks and that is all that Jackie cared about at this moment in time. Seeing what she'd done to two of the Grand Lines more notorious Rookies, the crowd that had gathered her parts for Jackie. To allow her to move on her way. They whisper to themselves as she walked up to the rustic looking shop, hands on her hips she seems to deem it worth of her time and she pushed through the large double doors that were akin to something you would find in the deep south of the West Blue. 

Upon her stepping into the bar, the piano music stops as people stop the games they played and set the glasses they drink from down. The loose floor boards creak under her weight as she walked along, all the while she kept her head down allowing the brim of her hat to keep her face hidden from the people's stares. As the dark haired woman walked along the sounds of cards being shuffled can start to be heard again as the player piano begins to be played again. As Jackie sets at a barstool the keep, an older man with mutton chops and receding hairline, walked up to her. In one hand he had a glass and in the other was a rag he was using to dry the afore mentioned glass.  "What'll you have?" he asks in a deep gruff voice. ~

_-Outside, Signup Tables_

A long shadow casts it self over the same table that both Annie and Jackie had used. "Name?" is asked by the man that had long ago stopped caring after running into both The Kid and Marine Hunter. When no reply came he pulled his gaze from the abundant signup sheets. His dark brown eyes widen as the man that towered over him was none other than the Bone Monger himself. "Pu-Palsgrave!" he shouts as he almost fell backwards out of his seat. Sweat beading he starts to reach for his handkerchief to dry his face, "Wu-how can I help you?" is asked. The large man bit down on his cigar, but remained silent. "Are you here to sign up?" is asked. It was rare, but occasionally these tournaments would draw a War Lord. Williams splits a grin,  "No, but I am here to help you out" is offered as he blew a stream of smoke over the man.

As the man coughed and sputtered Williams motioned to the robed man behind him, bringing him in front of him. "What?" is coughed as the man waved his hand to wave the cancerous smoke from around his face.  "Mr. Smith here, is the answer to your prayers." is stated as Williams pulled his cigar from his mouth. The name taker cocked an eyebrow, Mr. Smith? "I'm sorry, but aliases don't cut it around her Mr. Williams, even for a man of your stature." is replied, though he tenses as he knew of the stories of the man that was to supposed to have burned the Holy City.  "I don't care what you call him, just put him up against Bart's little bitch and you'll get the show you want." he states snuffing his cigar on the table,  "If you can't understand that much, then I'll find someone that can." is added with a vile grin.

The man gulped and passed his hands through a stack of bounties. One quickly catches his eyes. Von Eriksson was known for wearing robes and not many people knew that the Marines had captured him weeks ago as they kept it on the down low. "Well, um.. Mr. Eriksson I'd like to welcome you to Dorando. If you'll just" the robed man picks the form up and crosses an 'X' over the signature spot. Then with a flutter of the robes he wore he walks away dropping the clip board. Williams grins leaving his cigar behind,  "Enjoy the show"  is left hanging in the air as the two vanish into the crowd.~~

_-With Jackie_

"A Black Basilisk" is replied as Jackie allowed herself to prop up on her right elbow. Still she kept her head slightly down. Again the music and playing stops at her request.  "Sorry girly, we don't sell that grog here." is replied while he put the glass down.  "Don't lie to me, nor take me for some sort of fool. I can smell the venom under your counter." is replied with a bite. The man looked shocked, was that even possible and if so. How?  "I don't know what your talking about", "Don't" is interrupted. Pulling her jade gaze to his a scowl paints her face,  "You can't lie to the daughter of the devil." she states. 

 "Ju-Jackie D.",  Shhhh" she cuts in putting a finger on his lips.  "That Black Basilisk?" is asked,  "A-A minute okay?" ~~~


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2014)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _A week ago..._
> Garrick entered the Bounty Masters' office and saluted. Vice Admiral Marcus Cross sat at a desk stacked high with bounty posters, face buried in an enormous leatherbound book. The walls were lined with the posters of infamous pirates from the past and present. Cross gave Garrick the briefest of glances. "Captain Garrick, welcome. I have a new mission for you." Garrick suppressed a wide grin. This was it, the moment he had been waiting for. He was finally being dispatched to the New World. "I want you to escort a certain reporter to our prison facility."
> 
> Garrick blinked with a dumbfounded expression. "What?"
> ...



Rena 

If her own self discipline hadn't given her focus, then her liaison certainly did. Zane Garrick and Beverly Clemens. She made a point to write their names down when they weren't looking. Zane was a tough, hard as nail bastard who took no shit. Kinda like the ol Sherriff, which means that she not going to get along very well with him. Still at least she knew where she stood with him, Clemens though was as diplomatic as she was. Being escorted by these two made the World Goverment's opinions loud and clear about what they thought of the press, which was echoed in no uncertain terms by Garrick. '

Just above Criminals and pirates? It would take you a lifetime to even be able to understand the subtle nuances of my writing' Rena thought and forced her eyebrow's intention of arching into her hairline.

"I'm in your care. Really this should be quite interesting. The prison has a lot of rumors swirling around it, old wives tales and scary bedtime stories. 'If you don't behave you'll be thrown there where they'll soak you in boiling water!' " Rena smiled, "I mean, I know these guys are criminals and pirates but...."

She observed the look in the eyes of Garrick,

"...obviously they are utterly deserving of such punishments - surely that wouldn't be harsh enough!" Rena said altering her initial thoughts. 

Beverly introduced her to the ship. The Dark Justice. They had some time to kill before they got to the prison, might as well find out more about the people she was with.

"Interesting name for the ship. They say the ship mirrors the soul of the crew. Dark Justice is awfully foreboding. I take it you are a rather 'the end justify the means' kinda hero?" she asked Garrick, steeling herself for a verbal assault, hopefully appealing to his ego enough that it wouldn't be too vicious. She naturally went after the simpler one first, she had a feeling Clemens would be a tougher nut to crack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 24, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Dorado

The Crucible

Registration area

The participants had signed up and their submissions had been processed, for most of the workers the brunt of their work was done now and for the remainder of the tournament they'd be busy transcribing the tournament events, handle the requisition forms, thing of that nature. The more esteemed tournament officials still had a big role to play in this tournament though, such as this one. A dark haired, olive skinned individual who had juist spent the better part of his day overlooking the registration of dozens of hopeful warriors and generally silently watched on unless there was something of interesting going on. Like a notable participant showing and the registration needed some smoothing out in some way.

Done with this part of his job, he made his way back to a restricted area behind the scenes where he had a room to himself. Nothing special, just a desk and his own bathroom where he went to. Most notable wasn't the bathtub, it was the fact a pee soaked individual was lying in it, hog tied. "Was cutting it close, this many days  and then standing this long in this heat." He ran the water in his sink, spraying himself with the cool water and groaning loudly as he did. He really needed it apparently. He took his time, and when his face was dripping with water he looked up at his reflection in the mirror. 

"Yeah, it's starting to waste away." He started picking at the skin along his jaw line, black splotches had been forming along the edges of his face. "Good thing that I have you lying around huh?" He chuckled to his captor, as he started removing his clothes. As the man was nearly folding and putting those away, the captive man seemed to get even more fearful and had his blatter not been empty already, he probably would've peed himself again.

"Can't get those bloody, would prefer to stay unnoticable while we're still in the part where I have to partake in the formalities here." As he turned to face the bathtub, and the fearful man inside, his captor grabbed on to his face where the rotting had started to set in most noticable and pulled what seemed to be his face. This only terrified the hog tied man more. With his "mask" removed, he revealed his sapphire visage with the dark blue beard encrusted with barnacles and seaweed. 

He aptly went by as Bluebeard. And to continue masquerading as a tournament official until he could join the Makaosu prospects in Infierno, he would need a new face. And so one of the tentacles of the squid fishman made it's way to the it's next victim.

--------

Present Time

Opening of the tournament

The speaker had spent the last couple of minutes going over the formalities and all the disclaimers, it came down to that you basically waved all responsability and that the only rule in the tournament was the well known "There are no rules" one. If at any point you saw an opportunity to entertain the crowd or better your competitive position, through something like..... Murder the person next to you while he was waiting for the tournament to begin, feel free. 

He stepped aside as he introduced the benevolent monarch. "Introducing his royal highness, Monarch of Dorado and all it's principalities, King of the Jalapenos and protector of the Golden realm.... Maximillion Corona, first of his name." The golden haired king, dressed in his crystaline armor, took place behind the podium to address the spectators and the participants, bidding them luck and sharing the selection of riches they could gin, should they prosper. 

"Let the games begin!" And with that, the festivities were kicked off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 28, 2014)

*Kaiser D. Leon|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

Dorado

The Crucible

Opening Round

It was a chaos, thousands of spectators and hundreds of hopeful participants packed in too small a space. This was always the most frustrating part to the tournament for the organizers, to lessen the stress on them, the facilities and the tournament itself. All those brutes pressed up against each other like they were in an overcrowded cage. 

To cut down their numbers, the opening round consisted out of a series of battles out in the open. A plateau had been constructed out over the sea in between several ships anchored in a circle. A dozen small arenas had been created so that multiple fights could be held at the same time and they would be going through them until the number of participants was atleast down with 50% if not more. The set up was simple, everyone was directed towards an entry gate depending on which number they had been given and the tournament officials would sent them in when it was time for their fight. The fight would last only a minute, either there was a winner by then or else the floor would give away under them and both would find themselves in the water and disqualified. 

Arena #6

This would be the year, the proud warrior of a poor island all the way out in the North Blue. It had become a tradition, the island's strongest would venture out here in the hopes of claiming the tournament's winnings and bringing it back home. Garza would be making this attempt for the fifth time now, he had slowly been improving his success every year and if it hadn't been for some bad luck in the drawing of the quarter finals last year, he might've made it all the way.

The barbarian was loaded for bear, war paint on his face and more than a dozen weapons strapped to his person that included a shield so big that on his back it made him look like some kind of turtle that was transformed by green goo and then taught martial arts by a rat. He was pumped, when he was signalled to go past the entry gate he actually roared and shuffled into the arena, he was far too heavy to really move beyond a snail's pace and he was already sweating bullets just getting inside the ring. 

He had learned from last year, where he broke his sword during one round and then had to face a long range combatant with just his broken sword. Since you could take as much weaponry with you as you wanted, as long as you carried it on you when entering the tournament. With all his armor and weaponry, he didn't care if he barely could move, he was just gonna shuffle over to his opponent and beat their brains out when he did, nothing was going to break through his armor and shield anyways.

When he finally made his way to the ring, he saw his opponent was already waiting on him and was impatiently pacing back and forth. "The wait is over, the next champ is here!" Garza exclaimed as he pulled out his shield and ax that seemed to have been made to hunt giants. "This will be Garza's dynasty!" He would get the spoils of victory, go back home to the starving, dirt poor villagers that had to work long days in the coal mines just to get by. When he'd get back, everything would change for them. They'd get to grovel at his feet after they built his palace and imported a handful of concubines to hand feed him and..... Well other stuff, like concubine natured duties. He would have his own kingdom and he'd rule it with an iron fist!

Speaking of Iron Fist, as Garza was getting amped up, his opponent had been on his last nerve during sign up and now that he had something to vent on, he pounced on it. He was going to show those fucks who he was and how stupid those registration fucks had been for being unaware of his greatness. 

He came in hot, running straight up on the asshole that was nearly breaking his back with all the gear he had on him. By the time Garza saw what was coming, Kai had leaped towards him and a solid iron fist hit him in the jaw. He was sent flying and crashed into the fortified wall that seperated the arenas. The floors were simple wood though, which were made to be easily replaced when they had to dump it and the contestents it supported. Garza and all his weaponry falling down on it after gravity regained it's hold on him and pulled him down from the floor, were too much for the floor and part of it gave way and that was the last Garza was seen.

Kaiser would be moving on to the second round.

Arena #7

Here too a single punch settled this particular fight, a creature had stepped inside the ring and resembled a bipedal crocodile. The beast grew up in the hellish pits of Capua where men where set upon each other for sport not unlike this tournament but without any of the glory and gold that was promised to the victors here. His life before the ring was a mystery to him, what tribe he had been born into, he was raised to be a gladiator. He would be competiting for his master and his freedom, he had little to no use for material things so it was worth the prize of freedom for him.

When the armored brute spotted his opponent, he slammed his clawed hands on the floor and proceeded to charge on four feet. The fancy dressed pirate he was facing seemed hopelesly outmatched, being dwarfed in size and only carrying a pistol and a rapier. The captain didn't seem too concerned, snorting and making a throw away motion as he spotted the stampeding beast coming at him. 

With seconds to spare, before he would've been pounced, he held his hand out in front of him and casually caught his opponent and halted his charge. The sound of the thick scales powered by this bulging muscles crashing into what seemed a brick wall was loud enough to even surprise the gladiator. He wasn't quite sure what had rattled him more, that or the fact it felt like he just headbutted a warship. 

"Machina Fist!" An explosion was heard next, it hapened so fast that only a green blur was seen flying across the arena and slamming into the wall. He fell to his knees and though he tried, he wasn't getting up anymore on account of the fact that many of his internal organs were either pushed aside or straight trough his chest and into the wall by this fist that was pressed up against the wall. Between the palm and the wall were a couple of those before mentioned organs. A chain connected the first to it's owner, standing several feet away. At his command, the fist was reeled back in and the pirate took a handkerchief to his bloody hand to clean it up.

Introducing Servantes "Ser The Scoundrel " Charles Vane. Captain of the Dues Machina Pirates and owner of the Mecha Mecha no Mi.


----------



## DVB (Jun 2, 2014)

*
Grand Line; Headed to the Kingdom of Britorian

*
Diego nodded. That meant he would need to keep an eye on her in order to avoid any mishaps. Furthermore, it also meant that they would need to find a doctor as soon as possible. Better safe than sorry. However, the storm was coming. Diego saw his shipwright go and bunker the ship down. He looked at her and thought of the statement she said. 

_"You said you knew Fishman Karate. Could you like, I don't know, karate chop the water or something to give us a boost." _

Diego looked back at the tidal waves. He was stronger fighting in water. He had to try. He knew he could do it. He smiled before he took off his shirt and dived down as he swam. He was like a Fishman swimming through the water. He got into position to split some of the upcoming waves.

"_Kaimen Wari!_" Diego shouts before karate-chopping the turbulent sea and sending a karate chop to disperse the waves. He squinted as he saw the glint of a light-house. "There's a closer island nearby. We should head there and wait this storm out," Diego shouts as he climbs back the ship and heads toward the small island.


----------

